# Gäsbock 12 - um Himmels Willen (Samstag, 12. Mai 2012)



## Kelme (25. September 2011)

Da ich vesprochen habe, dass am 01.Oktober 2011 die Anmeldung fÃ¼r "GÃ¤sbock 12 - um Himmels Willen" erÃ¶ffnet ist, wollen wir mal anfangen ein wenig die Werbetrommel zu rÃ¼hren.


Termin: Samstag, 12. Mai 2012 - 09:30 Uhr erster Start. 
GÃ¤sbock 12 am 12.05.12 - an dem Datum konnten wir nicht vorbei.
Ort: Lambrecht(Pfalz) - Regionale Schule Lambrecht in der WiesenstraÃe
Strecken: Es wird zwei geben. Achtung (jetzt kommt's): Eine lÃ¤nger und eine kÃ¼rzere. Es gibt schon in der Startphase Ãnderungen und fÃ¼r beide Strecken im Bereich der VP Esthal.
Den Startblock "Rasierte Waden" behalten wir bei. Das hat sich gut bewÃ¤hrt.
HÃ¶henmeter: Sind vorhanden und die Streckendaten werden im Zuge der Genehmigung nach und nach verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Max. 555 Teilnehmer kÃ¶nnen an den Start gehen.
Keine Zeitnahme. Keine Preisgelder. 
Verpflegung: In 2012 wieder Themen bezogen und an besonderen Orten.
Anmeldung: Ab 01.Oktober 2011 online Ã¼ber www.bike-pfalz.de
 Startgeld: 22,- â¬ und das FinisherprÃ¤sent kann gegen Zusatzzahlung von 5,- â¬ bezogen werden. Es gibt _*kein *_T-Shirt .
Kein Meldeschluss (es sei denn die 555 bezahlten PlÃ¤tze sind voll).
Keine NachmeldegebÃ¼hr.

Weil ich mir die Geschichte mit "Warten, ob die Gemeldeten auch noch bezahlen und damit wirklich einen Startplatz wollen." ersparen will, machen wir es dieses Jahr ein wenig anders. Man/frau erscheint nicht mit Abgabe der Online-Meldung auf der Teilnehmerliste, sondern erst dann, wenn das Startgeld bei uns eingegangen ist. Super einfach (fÃ¼r uns) und transparent fÃ¼r alle. Ich wetz also mindestens einmal pro Woche an an den kleinen SpaÃkassendrucker  und guck mal auf die AuszÃ¼ge.

Warnhinweis: GÃ¤sbock 12 ist keine Veranstaltung fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger oder Einsteiger. Im letzten Jahr haben sich da ein Kandidaten Ã¼ber die Strecke gequÃ¤lt, die von vÃ¶llig falschen Annahmen ausgegangen sind. Das macht euch keinen SpaÃ und uns auch nicht, weil die Leute dann per Sondertransport aus dem Wald gebracht werden mÃ¼ssen.


Kelme - demnÃ¤chst mehr.


----------



## Bogie (25. September 2011)

Schön! Ich bin dabei. Diesmal aber auf dem Bike und nicht hinter dem Grill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2011)

Keine Zeitnahme?
Das war eins der Highlights...


----------



## donnersberger (25. September 2011)

Jippi, freue mich schon auf's lägga Esse


----------



## Dddakk (25. September 2011)

Hat Dönners nicht den Job von Bogie übernehmen wollen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. September 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Schön! Ich bin dabei. Diesmal aber auf dem Bike und nicht hinter dem Grill.



.... und ich hinter dem Grill, und nicht auf dem Bike


----------



## Sarrois (26. September 2011)

Kanns kaum erwarten

Kelme, hast Du nen Geheimtip für die Übernachtung für einen saarländischen Entwicklungshelfer mit 3 Schwabensäckeln?


----------



## lomo (26. September 2011)

444 bitte.
Danke, sehr lieb!


----------



## Joshua60 (26. September 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... und ich hinter dem Grill, und nicht auf dem Bike


alla dann:
untertänigster Antrag auf Besentandemkommando
Startnummer: 555


----------



## Kelme (26. September 2011)

An sich begrüße ich ja die Entwicklung, dass weniger der "Rennspocht" und mehr das Genießen in den Vordergrund tritt. Fatalerweise habe ich Stand heute sechs oder sieben Meldungen für den Job als Besenfahrer und zwei Ansagen "Jepp, da fahre ich als Teilnehmer mit!" (na gut, die Anmeldung ist noch nicht offen  ). 
Wir werden bei den Besenfahrern auf eine Mischung aus hoch erfahrenen Kräften und willigen Neulingen setzen. Mehr als vier wird es aber nicht geben. Wenn es zu Rangeleien kommen sollte, werde ich 2012 nicht nur Startplätze und Startnummern, sondern auch den Job als Besenfahrer gegen Rotwein zur Verteilung bringen. das könnte lohnend werden.


----------



## mtb_nico (26. September 2011)

Da samma dabei, dat is priiiihiiimaaaa! 
Für mich bitte die Startnummer *i²* vormerken... Dankeeee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (26. September 2011)

ihr seid ja regelrechte startnummer-fetischisten ;-) 
666 gibts ja nicht - da fehlt nur noch jemand der als 'half-evil' die 333 will.


----------



## lomo (26. September 2011)

Es könnte sich ein Schwarzmarkt für Startnummern entwickeln ...


----------



## Radler-01 (26. September 2011)

da es jetzt den passenden fred gibt, zitier ich mich mal selber, weil so traurig ist 



radler-01 schrieb:


> was ich ja noch auf der HP der GBB entdeckt habe:
> > Gäsbock 12 am 12. (mai) 2012 < das kann ja nur gut werden  (@ kelme. das ist gut getimt/geplant, Schaltjahre haben auch Vorteile)
> 
> > meine Tochter  hat da Geburtstag  (@ kelme. das ist schlecht geplant...)
> ...


 
radler-01 - Verhandlungen abgebrochen 


allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß (bei "13" bin ich wieder dabei)


----------



## Sarrois (26. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Es könnte sich ein Schwarzmarkt für Startnummern entwickeln ...


 
Jep davon gehe ich auch stark aus

Und "um Himmels Willen" da meld ich mich auch schon mal für ein Trikot an


----------



## donnersberger (26. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hat Dönners nicht den Job von Bogie übernehmen wollen?



wer verzähltn son Scheiz??


----------



## zena (26. September 2011)

und ich freu mich auch wieder und verspreche an der ersten VP nie wieder 2 Dampfnudln auf einmal zu essen. Letztes ma musste ich davon auf der Hälfte der Strecke wegen Überfüllung aufgeben

ich hätt gern bitte dankschä die 10a-Startnummer in PINK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. September 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> wer verzähltn son Scheiz??



alsö nür Gürüchte ...   

und: Dömbfnüdln, darum hatten die also nicht gereicht...tsts


----------



## Miro266 (26. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> alsö nür Gürüchte ...
> 
> und: Dömbfnüdln, darum hatten die also nicht gereicht...tsts



Zena hat alle gegessen !....... jetzt ist mir alles klar.  Und ich hab gedacht ich hab zu wenig bestellt.
2012 mit Weinsoße !

Miro´


----------



## unocz (26. September 2011)

222 ich bin dabei


----------



## lomo (26. September 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> ...
> 2012 mit Weinsoße !
> 
> Miro´



*Ja!*


----------



## Kelme (27. September 2011)

zena schrieb:


> ...
> ich hätt gern bitte dankschä die 10a-Startnummer in PINK!



Aber sicher doch. Wird handgedengelt.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. September 2011)

Kelme - du kennst meine Adresse...


----------



## donnersberger (27. September 2011)

hätte gerne "*PI*" kannst aber auch:
3.14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128 48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989 38095 25720 10654 85863 27886 59361 53381 82796 82303 01952 03530 18529 68995 77362 25994 13891 24972 17752 83479 13151 55748 57242 45415 06959 50829 53311 68617 27855 88907 50983 81754 63746 49393 19255 06040 09277 01671 13900 98488 24012 85836 16035 63707 66010 47101 81942 95559 61989 46767 83744 94482 55379 77472 68471 04047 53464 62080 46684 25906 94912 93313 67702 89891 52104 75216 20569 66024 05803 81501 93511 25338 24300 35587 64024 74964 73263 91419 92726 04269 92279 67823 54781 63600 93417 21641 21992 45863 15030 28618 29745 55706 74983 85054 94588 58692 69956 90927 21079 75093 02955 32116 53449 87202 75596 02364 80665 49911 98818 34797 75356 63698 07426 54252 78625 51818 41757 46728 90977 77279 38000 81647 06001 61452 49192 17321 72147 72350 14144 19735 68548 16136 11573 52552 13347 57418 49468 43852 33239 07394 14333 45477 62416 86251 89835 69485 56209 92192 22184 27255 02542 56887 67179 04946 01653 46680 49886 27232 79178 60857 84383 82796 79766 81454 10095 38837 86360 95068 00642 25125 20511 73929 84896 08412 84886 26945 60424 19652 85022 21066 11863 06744 27862 20391 94945 04712 37137 86960 95636 43719 17287 46776 46575 73962 41389 08658 32645 99581 33904 78027 59009 94657 64078 95126 94683 98352 59570 98258 22620 52248 94077 26719 47826 84826 01476 99090 26401 36394 43745 53050 68203 49625 24517 49399 65143 14298 09190 65925 09372 21696 46151 57098 58387 41059 78859 59772 97549 89301 61753 92846 81382 68683 86894 27741 55991 85592 52459 53959 43104 99725 24680 84598 72736 44695 84865 38367 36222 62609 91246 08051 24388 43904 51244 13654 97627 80797 71569 14359 97700 12961 60894 41694 86855 58484 06353 42207 22258 28488 64815 84560 28506 01684 27394 52267 46767 88952 52138 52254 99546 66727 82398 64565 96116 35488 62305 77456 49803 55936 34568 17432 41125 15076 06947 94510 96596 09402 52288 79710 89314 56691 36867 22874 89405 60101 50330 86179 28680 92087 47609 17824 93858 90097 14909 67598 52613 65549 78189 31297 84821 68299 89487 22658 80485 75640 14270 47755 51323 79641 45152 37462 34364 54285 84447 95265 86782 10511 41354 73573 95231 13427 16610 21359 69536 23144 29524 84937 18711 01457 65403 59027 99344 03742 00731 05785 39062 19838 74478 08478 48968 33214 45713 86875 19435 06430 21845 31910 48481 00537 06146 80674 91927 81911 97939 95206 14196 63428 75444 06437 45123 71819 21799 98391 01591 95618 14675 14269 12397 48940 90718 64942 31961 56794 52080 95146 55022 52316 03881 93014 20937 62137 85595 66389 37787 08303 90697 92077 34672 21825 62599 66150 14215 03068 03844 77345 49202 60541 46659 25201 49744 28507 32518 66600 21324 34088 19071 04863 31734 64965 14539 05796 26856 10055 08106 65879 69981 63574 73638 40525 71459 10289 70641 40110 97120 62804 39039 75951 56771 57700 42033 78699 36007 23055 87631 76359 42187 31251 47120 53292 81918 26186 12586 73215 79198 41484 88291 64470 60957 52706 95722 09175 67116 72291 09816 90915 28017 35067 12748 58322 28718 35209 35396 57251 21083 57915 13698 82091 44421 00675 10334 67110 31412 67111 36990 86585 16398 31501 97016 51511 68517 14376 57618 35155 65088 49099 89859 98238 73455 28331 63550 76479 18535 89322 61854 89632 13293 30898 57064 20467 52590 70915 48141 65498 59461 63718 02709 81994 30992 44889 57571 28289 05923 23326 09729 97120 84433 57326 54893 82391 19325 97463 66730 58360 41428 13883 03203 82490 37589 85243 74417 02913 27656 18093 77344 40307 07469 21120 19130 20330 38019 76211 01100 44929 32151 60842 44485 96376 69838 95228 68478 31235 52658 21314 49576 85726 24334 41893 03968 64262 43410 77322 69780 28073 18915 44110 10446 82325 27162 01052 65227 21116 60396 66557 30925 47110 55785 37634 66820 65310 98965 26918 62056 47693 12570 58635 66201 85581 00729 36065 98764 86117 91045 33488 50346 11365 76867 53249 44166 80396 26579 78771 85560 84552 96541 26654 08530 61434 44318 58676 97514 56614 06800 70023 78776 59134 40171 27494 70420 56223 05389 94561 31407 11270 00407 85473 32699 39081 45466 46458 80797 27082 66830 63432 85878 56983 05235 80893 30657 57406 79545 71637 75254 20211 49557 61581 40025 01262 28594 13021 64715 50979 25923 09907 96547 37612 55176 56751 35751 78296 66454 77917 45011 29961 48903 04639 94713 29621 07340 43751 89573 59614 58901 93897 13111 79042 97828 56475 03203 19869 15140 28708 08599 04801 09412 14722 13179 47647 77262 24142 54854 54033 21571 85306 14228 81375 85043 06332 17518 29798 66223 71721 59160 77166 92547 48738 98665 49494 50114 65406 28433 66393 79003 97692 65672 14638 53067 36096 57120 91807 63832 71664 16274 88880 07869 25602 90228 47210 40317 21186 08204 19000 42296 61711 96377 92133 75751 14959 50156 60496 31862 94726 54736 42523 08177 03675 15906 73502 35072 83540 56704 03867 43513 62222 47715 89150 49530 98444 89333 09634 08780 76932 59939 78054 19341 44737 74418 42631 29860 80998 88687 41326 04721 56951 62396 58645 73021 63159 81931 95167 35381 29741 67729 47867 24229 24654 36680 09806 76928 23828 06899 64004 82435 40370 14163 14965 89794 09243 23789 69070 69779 42236 25082 21688 95738 37986 23001 59377 64716 51228 93578 60158 81617 55782 97352 33446 04281 51262 72037 34314 65319 77774 16031 99066 55418 76397 92933 44195 21541 34189 94854 44734 56738 31624 99341 91318 14809 27777 10386 38773 43177 20754 56545 32207 77092 12019 05166 09628 04909 26360 19759 88281 61332 31666 36528 61932 66863 36062 73567 63035 44776 28035 04507 77235 54710 58595 48702 79081 43562 40145 17180 62464 36267 94561 27531 81340 78330 33625 42327 83944 97538 24372 05835 31147 71199 26063 81334 67768 79695 97030 98339 13077 10987 04085 91337 46414 42822 77263 46594 70474 58784 77872 01927 71528 07317 67907 70715 72134 44730 60570 07334 92436 93113 83504 93163 12840 42512 19256 51798 06941 13528 01314 70130 47816 43788 51852 90928 54520 11658 39341 96562 13491 43415 95625 86586 55705 52690 49652 09858 03385 07224 26482 93972 85847 83163 05777 75606 88876 44624 82468 57926 03953 52773 48030 48029 00587 60758 25104 74709 16439 61362 67604 49256 27420 42083 20856 61190 62545 43372 13153 59584 50687 72460 29016 18766 79524 06163 42522 57719 54291 62991 93064 55377 99140 37340 43287 52628 88963 99587 94757 29174 64263 57455 25407 90914 51357 11136 94109 11939 32519 10760 20825 20261 87985 31887 70584 29725 91677 81314 96990 09019 21169 71737 27847 68472 68608 49003 37702 42429 16513 00500 51683 23364 35038 95170 29893 92233 45172 20138 12806 96501 17844 08745 19601 21228 59937 16231 30171 14448 46409 03890 64495 44400 61986 90754 85160 26327 50529 83491 87407 86680 88183 38510 22833 45085 04860 82503 93021 33219 71551 84306 35455 00766 82829 49304 13776 55279 39751 75461 39539 84683 39363 83047 46119 96653 85815 38420 56853 38621 86725 23340 28308 71123 28278 92125 07712 62946 32295 63989 89893 58211 67456 27010 21835 64622 01349 67151 88190 97303 81198 00497 34072 39610 36854 06643 19395 09790 19069 96395 52453 00545 05806 85501 95673 02292 19139 33918 56803 44903 98205 95510 02263 53536 19204 19947 45538 59381 02343 95544 95977 83779 02374 21617 27111 72364 34354 39478 22181 85286 24085 14006 66044 33258 88569 86705 43154 70696 57474 58550 33232 33421 07301 54594 05165 53790 68662 73337 99585 11562 57843 22988 27372 31989 87571 41595 78111 96358 33005 94087 30681 21602 87649 62867 44604 77464 91599 50549 73742 56269 01049 03778 19868 35938 14657 41268 04925 64879 85561 45372 34786 73303 90468 83834 36346 55379 49864 19270 56387 29317 48723 32083 76011 23029 91136 79386 27089 43879 93620 16295 15413 37142 48928 30722 01269 01475 46684 76535 76164 77379 46752 00490 75715 55278 19653 62132 39264 06160 13635 81559 07422 02020 31872 77605 27721 90055 61484 25551 87925 30343 51398 44253 22341 57623 36106 42506 39049 75008 65627 10953 59194 65897 51413 10348 22769 30624 74353 63256 91607 81547 81811 52843 66795 70611 08615 33150 44521 27473 92454 49454 23682 88606 13408 41486 37767 00961 20715 12491 40430 27253 86076 48236 34143 34623 51897 57664 52164 13767 96903 14950 19108 57598 44239 19862 91642 19399 49072 36234 64684 41173 94032 65918 40443 78051 33389 45257 42399 50829 65912 28508 55582 15725 03107 12570 12668 30240 29295 25220 11872 67675 62204 15420 51618 41634 84756 51699 98116 14101 00299 60783 86909 29160 30288 40026 91041 40792 88621 50784 24516 70908 70006 99282 12066 04183 71806 53556 72525 32567 53286 12910 42487 76182 58297 65157 95984 70356 22262 93486 00341 58722 98053 49896 50226 29174 87882 02734 20922 22453 39856 26476 69149 05562 84250 39127 57710 28402 79980 66365 82548 89264 88025 45661 01729 67026 64076 55904 29099 45681 50652 65305 37182 94127 03369 31378 51786 09040 70866 71149 65583 43434 76933 85781 71138 64558 73678 12301 45876 87126 60348 91390 95620 09939 36103 10291 61615 28813 84379 09904 23174 73363 94804 57593 14931 40529 76347 57481 19356 70911 01377 51721 00803 15590 24853 09066 92037 67192 20332 29094 33467 68514 22144 77379 39375 17034 43661 99104 03375 11173 54719 18550 46449 02636 55128 16228 82446 25759 16333 03910 72253 83742 18214 08835 08657 39177 15096 82887 47826 56995 99574 49066 17583 44137 52239 70968 34080 05355 98491 75417 38188 39994 46974 86762 65516 58276 58483 58845 31427 75687 90029 09517 02835 29716 34456 21296 40435 23117 60066 51012 41200 65975 58512 76178 58382 92041 97484 42360 80071 93045 76189 32349 22927 96501 98751 87212 72675 07981 25547 09589 04556 35792 12210 33346 69749 92356 30254 94780 24901 14195 21238 28153 09114 07907 38602 51522 74299 58180 72471 62591 66854 51333 12394 80494 70791 19153 26734 30282 44186 04142 63639 54800 04480 02670 49624 82017 92896 47669 75831 83271 31425 17029 69234 88962 76684 40323 26092 75249 60357 99646 92565 04936 81836 09003 23809 29345 95889 70695 36534 94060 34021 66544 37558 90045 63288 22505 45255 64056 44824 65151 87547 11962 18443 96582 53375 43885 69094 11303 15095 26179 37800 29741 20766 51479 39425 90298 96959 46995 56576 12186 56196 73378 62362 56125 21632 08628 69222 10327 48892 18654 36480 22967 80705 76561 51446 32046 92790 68212 07388 37781 42335 62823 60896 32080 68222 46801 22482 61177 18589 63814 09183 90367 36722 20888 32151 37556 00372 79839 40041 52970 02878 30766 70944 47456 01345 56417 25437 09069 79396 12257 14298 94671 54357 84687 88614 44581 23145 93571 98492 25284 71605 04922 12424 70141 21478 05734 55105 00801 90869 96033 02763 47870 81081 75450 11930 71412 23390 86639 38339 52942 57869 05076 43100 63835 19834 38934 15961 31854 34754 64955 69781 03829 30971 64651 43840 70070 73604 11237 35998 43452 25161 05070 27056 23526 60127 64848 30840 76118 30130 52793 20542 74628 65403 60367 45328 65105 70658 74882 25698 15793 67897 66974 22057 50596 83440 86973 50201 41020 67235 85020 07245 22563 26513 41055 92401 90274 21624 84391 40359 98953 53945 90944 07046 91209 14093 87001 26456 00162 37428 80210 92764 57931 06579 22955 24988 72758 46101 26483 69998 92256 95968 81592 05600 10165 52563 7567

draufschreiben


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. September 2011)

Booaar, sind die Nummern wichtig!

Kelme: Mach was draus!

http://www.strassenverkehrsamt.de/wunschkennzeichen?gclid=CIC7wqyRvasCFcK9zAodECIXvw


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Booaar, sind die Nummern wichtig!
> ...



Brauchste eine? Habe ich gestern frisch gezogen, kann ich ganz günstig anbieten ... 




Nummer von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (27. September 2011)

@Donnersberger: Hast du das auswendig getippt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (27. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Donnersberger: Hast du das auswendig getippt?



nö nur abgetippt, wozu gibt's denn Tattoos


----------



## Dddakk (27. September 2011)

Döners Schild wird dann ca. 9qm groß. Gut bei Rückenwind, schlecht bei Gegenwind und schmalen Durchfahrten.


----------



## donnersberger (27. September 2011)

genau


----------



## Kelme (27. September 2011)

Quatsch. Der kriegt eine bedruckte Klorolle an den Lenker.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. September 2011)

Vielleicht schafft es jemand, Pi so genau zu berechnen, und auf Rolle zu drucken,
dass es vom Start bis ins Ziel reicht?


----------



## Joshua60 (27. September 2011)

Dann kann man aber nix lesen, weil man dann auf der 80 km-Strecke pro Meter 62.500.000 Stellen schreiben muss. wenn man wiki glauben darf.


----------



## oldman (27. September 2011)

dabei


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. September 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> alla dann:
> untertänigster Antrag auf Besentandemkommando
> Startnummer: 555



555 = ausgebucht:




broom rider Nr. 555 von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Gruß

Fibbs -> doch wieder Besenfahrer


----------



## Joshua60 (27. September 2011)

555 b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

555,5?


----------



## Dddakk (27. September 2011)

555 : 2 ! (wenn er mit dem Kroko fährt)


----------



## Joshua60 (27. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 555 : 2 ! (wenn er mit dem Kroko fährt)


----------



## Kelme (27. September 2011)

Hatte ich beiläufig schon erwähnt, dass die Besenfahrerplätze schon seit einiger Zeit vergeben sind und nur kleine personelle Anpassungen vorgenommen werden? Nein? Dann jetzt.


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

Hahaha! Auffem Schwarzmarkt auch schon alles weg?
Was machst Du nur, dass diese Plätze so begehrt sind?


----------



## rmfausi (27. September 2011)

Gibts auch/wieder einen SSP Startblock? Bin sowieso dabei.
Geht als Startnummer vielleicht 32:16? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (28. September 2011)

Nummer für Lomo: 1/4...


----------



## Sarrois (28. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nummer für Lomo: 1/4...


 
Nummer für mich:

e achtele


----------



## lomo (28. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nummer für Lomo: 1/4...



Ääääääääääääääääääh
2 * 1/4


----------



## el Zimbo (28. September 2011)

...Tschuldigung! Türlich kriegste zwei.


----------



## Kelme (28. September 2011)

Das wird eine Nummernrevue. Ist an sich auch gar kein Problem. Der einzige, der immer Schmerzen hat, ist der Fotograf. Wie soll der den 1/4, 2 * 1/4, "e achtele", 555:2, ... in seinen Shop im Web rein kriegen, hää? Ach, der wird das schon machen. Notfalls sammeln wir die Nummernpatienten in einer Rubrik "Sonstige".


----------



## Joshua60 (28. September 2011)




----------



## Sarrois (28. September 2011)

.......in einer Rubrik "*Sonstige Alkoholiker*".  

Ok,

ich hätte dann gerne für mich "e Achtele"

und für meinen 1/2 oberschwäbischen 1/2 pälzer Mitfahrer

"e Halwe"

Damit wir erkannt werden


----------



## Optimizer (29. September 2011)

Ich hätte gerne die 288 (diesmal passt auch das Bike). Danke!
Aber wehe, wenn ich laut Unterschrift wieder für den RSC Guntersblum starten muss.......


----------



## Thorsten_F (29. September 2011)

515 bitte
nach zwei Calvados liest sich das wie SIS.... 

wenn der BAuherr mitfährt muss ich wohl auch mit!


----------



## lomo (29. September 2011)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> 515 bitte
> nach zwei Calvados liest sich das wie SIS....
> 
> wenn der BAuherr mitfährt muss ich wohl auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (30. September 2011)

Iss die Anmeldung diese Nacht ab 0:00 Uhr offen


----------



## Kelme (30. September 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Iss die Anmeldung diese Nacht ab 0:00 Uhr offen



Wenn ich bei der Einstellung der Parameter nicht geschlampt habe, schon. Es gibt da allerdings eine Unzahl von Datumsfeldern, die gepflegt werden will. Da ich die Veranstaltung für das kommende Jahr immer aus dem Vorjahr kopiere, kann es sein, dass ich da ggfs. ein Startdatum für die Eröffnung übersehen habe. Ich prüf' das nochmal.

Wenn man auf die Anmeldung draufklickt wird zumindest schon vermeldet, dass ab 01.10.2011 00:00Uhr gemeldet werden kann.


----------



## Sarrois (30. September 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei der Einstellung der Parameter nicht geschlampt habe, schon. Es gibt da allerdings eine Unzahl von Datumsfeldern, die gepflegt werden will. Da ich die Veranstaltung für das kommende Jahr immer aus dem Vorjahr kopiere, kann es sein, dass ich da ggfs. ein Startdatum für die Eröffnung übersehen habe. Ich prüf' das nochmal.
> 
> Wenn man auf die Anmeldung draufklickt wird zumindest schon vermeldet, dass ab 01.10.2011 00:00Uhr gemeldet werden kann.


 
Ok Danke,

ich geh heut Abend evtl. ins große Plastikzelt mächtig viel grottenschlechtes Bier saufen
Da käme ich eigentlich pünktlich zur Anmeldung heim.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage:

Weiß ich dann noch was der Gäsbock 12 ist?
Find ich nach Hause, den Schleppi und die richtigen Tasten?
Kenn ich meinen Namen überhaupt noch?
Lauert mich die Chefin mit dem Waffeleisen auf?

Dann wird das die Nacht nix mehr,
wenn ich an letztes Mal denke, da lies ich mir am Tag danach das ganze Volksfest noch mal um 20Uhr durch den Kopf gehen:kotz:


----------



## haubert (30. September 2011)

Hallo Kelme,
wie organisierst Du den Marathon, wenn ich erst ab 01.10.2012 melden Kann?

Kleiner Fehlerteufel



"Seit dem 01. Oktober 2012 ist die Online-Anmeldung für Gäsbock 12 geöffnet. Das aber nur so lange, bis die 555 Startplätze alle verkauft - sprich: bezahlt - sind. Dann machen wir die Tür zu."


----------



## Kelme (30. September 2011)

Es wäre zwar nicht "Anmeldungsverhindernd" gewesen, aber danke für den Hinweis und ich habe den Text geändert. Die "Anmedldung" behauptet immer noch, dass sie um 00:00 Uhr offen ist.


----------



## lomo (30. September 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ok Danke,
> 
> ich geh heut Abend evtl. ins große Plastikzelt mächtig viel grottenschlechtes Bier saufen
> Da käme ich eigentlich pünktlich zur Anmeldung heim.
> ...



Hahaha, Volxfest! Den Wasen habe ich mir in meinem 2-jährigen Stuttgarter Lebensabschnitt erspart! Dabei habe ich sogar in Cannstatt gearbeitet ...
Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## coffer (30. September 2011)

Bitte Nummer 916...danke!

Sven


----------



## lomo (30. September 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Bitte Nummer 916...danke!
> 
> Sven



Duc?


----------



## flowbike (30. September 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kanns kaum erwarten
> 
> Kelme, hast Du nen Geheimtip für die Übernachtung für einen saarländischen Entwicklungshelfer mit 3 Schwabensäckeln?


hey Andi, zumindest der eine von den dreien liest mit, pass also auf, was Du hier schreibst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Außderdem bin ich kein Schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2011)

Da haben sich schon so'n paar Bekloppte angemeldet ...


----------



## elch01 (1. Oktober 2011)

Anmeldung ist raus.

Mein Startnummerwunsch 101 oder 242 

Ich freu mich schon ....


----------



## flowbike (1. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Da haben sich schon so'n paar Bekloppte angemeldet ...




und überwiesen 

für mich dann bitte die  22


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2011)

Da das alles zu funktionieren scheint, kann ich mich jetzt beruhigt ins Bettchen legen .
Startnummern sind alle nach Wunsch vergeben. Ihr macht es mir einfacher, wenn ihr das bei der Anmeldung als Kommentar hinterlegt (und da z. Bsp. nicht fragt, was wes an den VPs zu Essen gibt ).

Ach ja: Klaus Huber hat gewonnen. Erster!


----------



## flowbike (1. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Ihr macht es mir einfacher, wenn ihr das bei der Anmeldung als Kommentar hinterlegt


Da haste Recht.
also dann bitte die 22 zu Sven G.


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> Da haste Recht.
> also dann bitte die 22 zu Sven G.



Ja Bub! Bei dir habe ich das auch noch so hingekriegt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Ihr macht es mir einfacher, wenn ihr das bei der Anmeldung als Kommentar hinterlegt (und da z. Bsp. nicht fragt, was es an den VPs zu Essen gibt )....


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


>


Wenn du nicht brav bist, wird deine 444 meistbietend versteigert.


----------



## flowbike (1. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja Bub! Bei dir habe ich das auch noch so hingekriegt .


prima


----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht brav bist, wird deine 444 meistbietend versteigert.


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Oktober 2011)

angemeldet: Startnummer 555:2
Meldegebühr 27*2 überwiesen


----------



## unocz (1. Oktober 2011)

hey ich hab keine email wegen kontodaten bekommen.

bitte zur hilfe, herr kelme


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> hey ich hab keine email wegen kontodaten bekommen.
> 
> bitte zur hilfe, herr kelme


Nicht alles, was aus dem Hause Kelme kommt, ist gleich in den Spam-Ordner zu schieben .

Ansonsten: Guckst du! und da unter Startgeld.


P.S.: Ich habe eine Kopie der Mail bei mir im Postkorb, die an dich raus gegangen ist.
P.P.S.: Es gibt Browser, die können ein "ä"


----------



## unocz (1. Oktober 2011)

link geht nicht :/
vielleicht nen fehler in der email adresse?!

spam gibts bei mir nicht!
[email protected]


----------



## coffer (1. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Duc?



Ne Duc hab ich leider nicht, dafür aber 2 wundervolle Kinder

Sven


----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Ne Duc hab ich leider nicht, dafür aber 2 wundervolle Kinder
> 
> Sven



Können die auch lärmen? Wie ne Duc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (1. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Können die auch lärmen? Wie ne Duc?



Bei reichlicher Gabe von Hülsenfrüchten bestimmt


----------



## coffer (1. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Können die auch lärmen? Wie ne Duc?



Unsere 2 kurzen können das noch viiiiiiiiiiel besser!


----------



## knut1105 (1. Oktober 2011)

so auch dabei, mal die 333 angegeben, aber eigentlich isses völlig wurscht.


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> so auch dabei, mal die 333 angegeben, aber eigentlich isses völlig wurscht.


Jepp, hat geklappt .
Bis jetzt konnten alle Wünsche erfüllt werden (die 301 auch ).


----------



## unocz (1. Oktober 2011)

hat bei mir auch die 29 geklappt?


ps. habs jetzt auch mitm überweisen hinbekommen


----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> bitte 222 oder 29 als startnummer


Da dort die 222 als erste Wunschnummer steht, hast du die bekommen (und dabei bleibt's auch ).


----------



## unocz (1. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da dort die 222 als erste Wunschnummer steht, hast du die bekommen (und dabei bleibt's auch ).


----------



## timstruppi (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich häte gerne die Nr.202


----------



## Deleted 77527 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ..... (die 301 auch ).


Danke sehr 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Geld. Und *Rheingauer* Riesling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (1. Oktober 2011)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne die Nr.202


Name? Dienstgrad?



adus schrieb:


> Danke sehr
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Geld. Und *Rheingauer* Riesling


Riesling nehme ich gerne. Trocken.


----------



## Dddakk (1. Oktober 2011)

Ist "Spalter" noch frei? So ganz ohne Ziffern.


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2011)

"Bring Back The Rain" im Startblock "Rasierte Waden"


----------



## Kelme (2. Oktober 2011)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Ich häte gerne die Nr.202


Danke für die Info und erledigt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Oktober 2011)

ich hätte gerne nen Minibesen  

ver uff de Helm zu babbe

Gruß

Fibbs - Wunschkonzert ??


----------



## Twenty-1 (3. Oktober 2011)

bin das erste mal dabei... und hätte gerne die 21.

das wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2011)

El Strandinatore merkt sich das Datum mal vor


----------



## Trail-Bremse (3. Oktober 2011)

Dabei  Dabei   Dabei 
Nummer isch egal, Hauptsach dabei


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> El Strandinatore merkt sich das Datum mal vor


Das ist eine gute Idee vom Herrn Strandinator und es würde mich besonders freuen, wenn das Nordlicht by nature den Weg in den Süden finden würde.


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> "Bring Back The Rain" im Startblock "Rasierte Waden"


 

Habs gesehen, mit welchen Waldmaschinen schleppen wir den zu den Verpflegungsstationen


----------



## lomo (4. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Habs gesehen, mit welchen Waldmaschinen schleppen wir den zu den Verpflegungsstationen


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2011)

Kelme,

klappt das eigentlich mit den beiden Startnummern für

Bi Smoin Racing?


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2011)

Latürnich!

Ich habe immer ein paar Startnummern in der Hinterhand und die 2 und 8 habe ich jetzt mal für die beiden Astronauten "E Hallwe" und "E Achtele" belegt. Meine beste Ehefrau von allen steht manchmal staunend hinter mir am Rechner und ist der festen Überzeugung, dass das völlig bescheuert ist mit den "Wunschnummern", aber solange das einigermaßen machbar ist, nehmen wir das als "Dienst am Kunden".


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Latürnich!
> 
> Ich habe immer ein paar Startnummern in der Hinterhand und die 2 und 8 habe ich jetzt mal für die beiden Astronauten "E Hallwe" und "E Achtele" belegt. Meine beste Ehefrau von allen steht manchmal staunend hinter mir am Rechner und ist der festen Überzeugung, dass das völlig bescheuert ist mit den "Wunschnummern", aber solange das einigermaßen machbar ist, nehmen wir das als "Dienst am Kunden".


 
Merci beaucoup

Dann krigscht heute auch noch die Knete überwiesen

Am Samstag morgen nach dem Wasnbesuch hab ich mich nedd nach der Anmeldung ans Homebanking getraut das wäre wahrscheinlich teuer geworden


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

@Strandi: AWP-Team-Gastfahrer?


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Strandi: AWP-Team-Gastfahrer?



In meinem linken Gehörgang hört sich das irgendwie nach Gebettel um Mitfahrer das größte Team an . Die "Boschbiker - Mountainsharks" haben gerade per Sammelanmeldung die Latte auf 9 gelegt (und das muss nicht das Ende gewesen sein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Dann krigscht heute auch noch die Knete überwiesen
> ...


Moment mal, heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass du eure Teilnahme von der Zuteilung dieser speziellen Nummern abhängig gemacht hättest?


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Strandi: AWP-Team-Gastfahrer?



wenn ihr nicht so langsam über die trails kriecht


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

Na warte...


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Moment mal, heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass du eure Teilnahme von der Zuteilung dieser speziellen Nummern abhängig gemacht hättest?


 
Nö...
Ich hab mich nur nedd mit 3 Promille ans Hombanking getraut,
danach waren wir in der Schweiz und ich kam nedd dazu

Willscht misch veräbbeln, odda was

Ich wär aach ohne Startnummer mitgefahren nur um mich vollzufressen.

Apropro,
Lomo und ich überlegen schon,
wie kriegen wir die rasierte Wade Krämer aus NK von VP zu VP


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Apropro,
> Lomo und ich überlegen schon,
> wie kriegen wir die rasierte Wade Krämer aus NK von VP zu VP


Nach Esthal kann er laufen und dabei Frankeneck "mitnehmen".
Von Esthal per "Leihrad" runter ins Tal und dann wird es ganz bitter ...


----------



## Dddakk (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn er zur Spaltung kommt, könnte er ne Sondergenehmigung für die SSP-Lounge bekommen? 




Ist es eigentlich 2012 wieder ein "Marathon"?

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6324/h


----------



## Sarrois (4. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nach Esthal kann er laufen und dabei Frankeneck "mitnehmen".
> Von Esthal per "Leihrad" runter ins Tal und dann wird es ganz bitter ...


 
Puuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhh,
laufen hört sich auch Evil an

Darf er dann mit Abweicherlaubnis vom Cheffe schon am 11. Mai loslaufen, damit er das zeitlich schafft

Leihrad hab ich schon für ihn




486558-1_org von LeSarrois auf Flickr

Nur bei den Bremsen müssen wir evtl. noch nen Wörgschoppen machen




Wurfanker von LeSarrois auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2011)

"Rasierte Waden"





Den Startblock "Rasierte Waden" machen wir dieses Jahr wieder. Da dürfen sich die anmelden, die gerne "von vorne weg" die Strecke unter die Stollen nehmen wollen. Also Druck auf's Pedal und ordentlich KW auf die Kette und dafür auch im ersten Startblock stehen.

Hinweis: Durch einen vergessenen Link wurde vereinzelt auf die 2011-er Anmeldung (die war natürlich geschlossen) und die dort stehende Starterliste geschaut. Mein Fehler und jetzt korrigiert.


----------



## Dddakk (5. Oktober 2011)

..um Himmels willen, wo soll das noch hinführen..

Fährt der auch mit?
http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/bilder/messe126_v-grossgalerie16x9.jpgFully-SSP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2011)

Phaty fährt dieses Jahr bei den rasierten Waden mit?


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Phaty fährt dieses Jahr bei den rasierten Waden mit?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das sehen will .
Vielleicht ein Paar Maloja-Socken?


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht ein Paar Maloja-Socken?



:handheb:


----------



## Sarrois (5. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das sehen will .
> Vielleicht ein Paar Maloja-Socken?


 
Kelme ob8!
jetzt stell Dir mal vor der erscheint mit nem E-Bike und schafft es einigermassen zeitnah zum erschte Pädsche

Dann hast Du ein Problem, wogegen die A6 am langen WE zwischen S und KA ein Ponyhof ist


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2011)

Als wäre das an der Stelle jemals anders gewesen... 

(wenn man etwas hinter den rasierten Waden los fährt)


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2011)

Das Thema "Stau" finde ich extrem spannend. Meine Versuche bei der Streckenplanung zunächst 1.000 Höhenmeter auf der Waldautobahn am Stück zu planen, scheitern an der Topographie und dem fehlenden Willen meinerseits das konsequent durchzuziehen. Also wird es nur eine Kaisergartenauffahrt von 166 auf 520 über NN und die wird auch noch durch Trails unterbrochen. 
Da sich aber bei mir noch nie jemand ernsthaft über Staus beklagt hat, nehme ich an, dass es nicht wirklich weiter stört und die Erziehung, die Veranstaltung nicht als Spocht auf Minute und Sekunde zu betrachten, gewirkt hat. Zur Vertiefung des Erlerntes sollte ich wieder ein Zeitnahme wie 2011 aufbauen (großer Spaß!).

Grundregel: Besser vor einem Trail anstehen, als gar keinen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2011)

Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## Sarrois (5. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Grundregel: Besser vor einem Trail anstehen, als gar keinen fahren.


 
Rischtitsch

Wir haben Zeit und sind ja nedd auf der Flucht


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> :handheb:



:dabei:


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Grundregel: Besser vor einem Trail anstehen, als gar keinen fahren.



Da hat man auch die Möglichkeit noch mal auszutreten ...


----------



## Sarrois (5. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Da hat man auch die Möglichkeit noch mal auszutreten ...


 
oder Mut anzutrinken


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> oder Mut anzutrinken



Bei manchem rauscht das direkt durch ....


----------



## Sarrois (5. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bei manchem rauscht das direkt durch ....


 
Geht sozusagen direkt in die Hose

Stichwort: Zwiebelkuchen und neuer Wein


----------



## Dddakk (5. Oktober 2011)

..manche fangen an zu schnitzen wenns staut..
..wieder andere wechseln Textilien und umhüllen Körperscharniere mit Kunststoffschälchen..
..und erfahrene Gäsbock-Teilnehmer schaffen Platz für die nächste VP...


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..manche fangen an zu schnitzen wenns staut..
> ..wieder andere wechseln Textilien und umhüllen Körperscharniere mit Kunststoffschälchen..
> ..und erfahrene Gäsbock-Teilnehmer schaffen Platz für die nächste VP...



Manchmal staut sich's auch, weil einer auf dem Trail steht und schnitzt...


----------



## onlyforchicks (5. Oktober 2011)

Also als Gäsbockneuling wollt ich mal wissen, was mit der Aussage "Gäsbock ist keine Veranstaltung für Anfänger und Einsteiger" gemeint ist.
Kann man da als Normalsterblicher rasierte Wadenbesitzer mitfahren oder sind hohe Endurokünste gefragt?

Bei der SIS Vorfahrt sind wir freitags ja ein paar Trails vom Gäsbock gefahren. Waren das die schwierigen oder die leichten? Da konnte man es ja eigentlich schön laufen lassen?

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja ne, wenn die Trails bei der SiS-Vorfahrt bei dir gepasst haben und du ohne die Anzeichen eines Herzkaspers die Buckel hoch gekommen bist, dann ist das ok. Es macht nur keinen Sinn, wenn jemand fast zum erstan Mal auf einem MTB sitzt, das ihm nicht passt und die Angabe 52 km / 1.500 Hömes so liest, dass es auf einer Streckenlänge con 1,5 Kilometer bergauf geht und der Rest ist dann wohl flach oder bergab. Klar, kann ich so planen, aber dann ist der Start irgendwo am Fuß der Eiger-Nordwand.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2011)

(dann wird's aber eng mit den 52 km bis Lambrecht...)


----------



## onlyforchicks (6. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ja ne, wenn die Trails bei der SiS-Vorfahrt bei dir gepasst haben und du ohne die Anzeichen eines Herzkaspers die Buckel hoch gekommen bist, dann ist das ok. Es macht nur keinen Sinn, wenn jemand fast zum erstan Mal auf einem MTB sitzt, das ihm nicht passt und die Angabe 52 km / 1.500 Hömes so liest, dass es auf einer Streckenlänge con 1,5 Kilometer bergauf geht und der Rest ist dann wohl flach oder bergab. Klar, kann ich so planen, aber dann ist der Start irgendwo am Fuß der Eiger-Nordwand.


 
Hallo Kelme,
danke für die Antwort. Das mit dem Herzrasen beim Buckelhochfahrn hat immer etwas mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun.

Und das mit dem Start an der Eiger Nordwand hört sich doch auch gut an.
Nu aber mal wieder Ernst. 

Wir sehn uns dann hoffentlich im Mai.

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## Sarrois (7. Oktober 2011)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hallo Kelme,
> danke für die Antwort. Das mit dem Herzrasen beim Buckelhochfahrn hat immer etwas mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun.
> 
> Und das mit dem Start an der Eiger Nordwand hört sich doch auch gut an.
> ...


 
Hi only*fourchicks*

sieh zu das Ihr fünf Euch anmeldet


----------



## rmfausi (7. Oktober 2011)

Meine Anmeldung sollte jetzt auch durch sein.
Startgeld +5 wurde am Di. überwiesen. Achja, das Wunschkennzeichen war die 313.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: @Kelme, bin noch am verhandeln mit meim Meeschder wg. 29.10


----------



## Kelme (9. Oktober 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...
> Achja, das Wunschkennzeichen war die 313.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi
> ...


Das habe ich auch so eingetragen .


----------



## Twenty-1 (10. Oktober 2011)

ich hab da mal 2 fragen...

frage 1: darf ich mich jetzt eigentlich schonmal vorab über die 21 freuen?

frage 2: warum ist mein geld abgebucht aber in der teilnehmerlsite noch nicht aufgefürt? (ich will keine 0 mehr sein...)

die antworten dürfte irgendwo zwischen tor 3 und dem 50:50-joker liegen...


----------



## Kelme (11. Oktober 2011)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> ich hab da mal 2 fragen...
> 
> frage 1: darf ich mich jetzt eigentlich schonmal vorab über die 21 freuen?
> 
> ...


zu 1: Yesss!
zu 2: Das mit den Auszügen und dem Nachtragen mache ich einmal die Woche und die letzten Auszüge habe ich vom 04.10.2011. Wird also wieder Zeit.


Kelme - Nieselregen, flaches Land, der Geruch von Schweinegülle in der Luft: Münster halt.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2011)

Dann müsste "der Nachbar" auch dabei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Kelme - Nieselregen, flaches Land, der Geruch von Schweinegülle in der Luft: Münster halt.



Ach du Kacke


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2011)

Dafür haben'se den einzigen guten Tatort...


----------



## Sarrois (11. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dafür haben'se den einzigen guten Tatort...


 
Der entschädigt nedd für das flache Land und die Schweinegülle


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2011)

Auch dein Gemüse braucht Dünger...
Besser arbeiten in Münster, als in Aserbeidschan ...oder Ägypten.


----------



## Bergfried (11. Oktober 2011)

:kotz::





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auch dein Gemüse braucht Dünger...
> Besser arbeiten in Münster, als in Aserbeidschan ...oder Ägypten.



oder im Saarland......!


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Oktober 2011)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

Bergfried schrieb:


> :kotz::
> 
> oder im Saarland......!


 
*Ob8!!!! Freundchen
*


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2011)

Schreibfehler!!! Des heeßt _*Oww8*_...


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schreibfehler!!! Des heeßt _*Oww8*_...


 
nää, dass heischt *ob8*


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2011)

Schwabe? Badenser?
Naja, ach net besser als Saarlänner... 
(iss eh alles des Selbe)


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2011)

Jeder Mensch ist Ausländer - fast überall.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schwabe? Badenser?
> Naja, ach net besser als Saarlänner...
> (iss eh alles des Selbe)


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Geht's hier um political correctness?


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2011)

@Kelme:


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schwabe? Badenser?
> Naja, ach net besser als Saarlänner...
> (iss eh alles des Selbe)


 

Neeeee Saarlännodenwälder
also besser als *Fälzer*


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Geht's hier um political correctness?


 
nee um Diskriminierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2011)

Bogie würde sagen, es geht um Toleranz...


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bogie würde sagen, es geht um Toleranz...


 
odda EU-Integrierung


----------



## roischiffer (12. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> odda EU-Integrierung



Falsch ... es geht um höhare Filosoffi


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Velosophie!


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Velosophie!


 
zuvillgesoffi


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Sagemal? Habt ihr da im Schwobaländle nix zu due?
Wo nimmst Du die ganze Zeit für die Antworten her?
Oder bist Du für die eingeborenen Kollegen zu schnell?


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Sagemal? Habt ihr da im Schwobaländle nix zu due?
> Wo nimmst Du die ganze Zeit für die Antworten her?
> Oder bist Du für die eingeborenen Kollegen zu schnell?


 
Danke fürs Kompliment Lomo

geb ich gerne an Dich zurück

Hab genuuch zu due, Lösung zwei Rechner, zwei Monitore und e Eierphone

Achja und viel zu schnell bin ich auch das Gefühle müsstest Du aus Deiner Zeit von hier noch kennen


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Entwicklungshelfer


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Entwicklungshelfer


 
Jeder muss halt in seinem Leben mal was für die Allgemeinheit tun
Und um mich rum gibt es sehr viele Bedürftige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2011)

..die sollten beim Gäsbock an jeder VP regionale Essensausgeben einrichten.  

Das wär ä Dorschennanner! 
z.B.:
"..mei Vadder iss Pfälzer, Mudder Kurpfälzerin, Opa aus em Pott, Oma aus Tirol, ich wohn im Elsaß ...wo muss ich mich einreihe?"


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..die sollten beim Gäsbock an jeder VP regionale Essensausgeben einrichten.
> 
> Das wär ä Dorschennanner!
> z.B.:
> "..mei Vadder iss Pfälzer, Mudder Kurpfälzerin, Opa aus em Pott, Oma aus Tirol, ich wohn im Elsaß ...wo muss ich mich einreihe?"


 
Das wär für die Schwaben *kein* Problem,
einfach so wie beim Albtraufmarathon in Kirchheim,

da gab es an der ersten Verpflegungsstation nix mehr für das letzte Drittel, noch nicht einmal mehr Wasser!

Ich würde mal gerne wissen was die mit der ganzen Kohle gemacht haben, die gehen damit bestimmt in Wirtschaften, wo so arme Frauen arbeiten, die noch nicht einmal Geld für Kleidung haben


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> z.B.:
> "..mei Vadder iss Pfälzer, Mudder Kurpfälzerin, Opa aus em Pott, Oma aus Tirol, ich wohn im Elsaß ...wo muss ich mich einreihe?"



bei soämme durchänanner ganz klarer Fall: bei de *Saarlänner*


----------



## onlyforchicks (12. Oktober 2011)

Als waschechter Saarpfälzer leb ich schon seit langem nach dem Motto: "Pfälzer in die Pfalz, Saarländer in die Saar".

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern...


----------



## flowbike (12. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Sagemal? Habt ihr da im Schwobaländle nix zu due?
> Wo nimmst Du die ganze Zeit für die Antworten her?
> Oder bist Du für die eingeborenen Kollegen zu schnell?


hast scho Recht, der schpämt mich im Gschäft au de ganze tag voll


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> .. regionale Essensausgeben einrichten ... ä Dorschennanner!



Erinnert mich an Linsen mit Spätzle und Saitene, des is aach dorschenanner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

flowbike schrieb:


> hast scho Recht, der schpämt mich im Gschäft au de ganze tag voll



Du bist ja ein netter Kollege!


----------



## Sarrois (13. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Linsen mit Spätzle und Saitene, des is aach dorschenanner!


 
Du hasst den Essig vergessen den die Eingeborenen noch drüber jauchen:kotz:
Das Zeug sieht dann einfach nur noch aus wie Schweinefutter

Und wenn man dann noch mitansehen muss, in welcher Geschwindigkeit und Inbrunst die das in sich reinschaufeln...........
Da wird einem klar wie so ein Mastviehbetrieb eigentlich funktioniert


----------



## Sarrois (13. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein *netter* Kollege!


 
Spätzlefresser halt


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2011)

Moi Mudder macht ach als ämohl Schbätzle in die Linsesupp, mit Essisch schmeckt des saulegger!
...unn moi Äldere sinn echte oigebohrene Vorderpälzer aus Oggersch'm.


----------



## Bogie (13. Oktober 2011)

War das bestimmende Thema "Toleranz"?
Ich wurde also gerufen...hier bin ich


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Oktober 2011)

Mmmmm, lecker ... Linsen mit Spätzle ... und Speck ... mit Essig ...

Fand ich bei meinem ersten Besuch in Tübingen sehr seltsam, nach 2,5 Jahren im Südfränkischen und Assimilation und Fusion mit dem Schwäbischen, hat sich das aber grundlegend geändert.  Roschtbrade ... Besenplatte ... Lemberger ... 

Apropos Toleranz: Die lassen da jetzt sogar Saarländer einreisen!


----------



## Sarrois (14. Oktober 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mmmmm, lecker ... Linsen mit Spätzle ... und Speck ... mit Essig ...
> 
> Fand ich bei meinem ersten Besuch in Tübingen sehr seltsam, nach 2,5 Jahren im Südfränkischen und *Assimilation und Fusion mit dem Schwäbischen, hat sich das aber grundlegend geändert*.  Roschtbrade ... Besenplatte ... Lemberger ...
> 
> Apropos Toleranz: Die lassen da jetzt sogar Saarländer einreisen!


 
Uffbasse Freundche

Fängscht jetzt mit mir Ballawa an, nodem De mit Deinem Freund aus de Ritterrüstungsfraktion fertisch bischt?

D.h. Du hast Dich Deiner Frau untergeordnet und die schwäbische Kultur hat sich in Neustadt durchgesetzt


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mmmmm, lecker ... Linsen mit Spätzle ... und Speck ... mit Essig ... Roschtbrade ... Besenplatte ... Lemberger ...



... und nicht zu vergessen, die KEHRWOCHE


----------



## Sarrois (14. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... und nicht zu vergessen, die KEHRWOCHE


 
JässJäss,
das einzige Bundesland der Erde wo es das gibt

Die Schwaben müssen ganz schöne Schmutzfinken sein

Meine Nachbarn(Doppelhaus mit geteilter Einfahrt) wollten, daß ich mich an dieser Untugend beteilige, ich habe den gesagt, ich hab keine Zeit, ich muss ja Ihre Rente verdienen gehen


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2011)

Du lässt aber kein gutes Haar an den Eingeborenen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (14. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Du lässt aber kein gutes Haar an den Eingeborenen ...


 
Als Saarlänner hat man auch hier nix zu lachen

Awwa je nach Betrachtungsweise... aber wiederum auch extrem viel


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2011)

Wer in diesem Lokalforum schreibt (oder nur liest) weiß, dass man nicht humorbefreit sein,
und nichts wirklich ernst nehmen sollte - bis auf die Daten, die sich irgendwo zwischen dem ganzen Unsinn verstecken...


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2011)

Ein Datum: Ich lese gerade 254 Menschen in der Anmeldeliste. Natürlich noch viele mit einer "0", aber immerhin. Die Erinnerungskärtchen werden wir trotzdem verschicken (an alle), aber die Designer zerbrechen sich gerade das Hirn darüber.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Datum: Ich lese gerade 254 Menschen in der Anmeldeliste. Natürlich noch viele mit einer "0", aber immerhin. Die Erinnerungskärtchen werden wir trotzdem verschicken (an alle), aber die Designer zerbrechen sich gerade das Hirn darüber.


 
Ich glaub ich weiß wo die zwei "1er" von meinem Rennteam hin sind

Ich sach nur C9


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (14. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Datum: Ich lese gerade 254 Menschen in der Anmeldeliste. Natürlich noch viele mit einer "0", aber immerhin...



ist es jetzt einer weniger 

Achja: 112 als Startnummer wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Datum: Ich lese gerade 254 Menschen in der Anmeldeliste. Natürlich noch viele mit einer "0", aber immerhin. Die Erinnerungskärtchen werden wir trotzdem verschicken (an alle), aber die Designer zerbrechen sich gerade das Hirn darüber.



Mh, wie lange kann ich das rauszögern, weil ich gerne so ein Kärtchen hätte aber nicht von der Liste fliegen will ...


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Wer in diesem Lokalforum schreibt (oder nur liest) weiß, dass man nicht humorbefreit sein,
> und nichts wirklich ernst nehmen sollte - bis auf die Daten, die sich irgendwo zwischen dem ganzen Unsinn verstecken...*



Word! 
Ausnahmen bestätigen aber die Regel!


----------



## Miro266 (14. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Datum: Ich lese gerade 254 Menschen in der Anmeldeliste. Natürlich noch viele mit einer "0", aber immerhin. Die Erinnerungskärtchen werden wir trotzdem verschicken (an alle), aber die Designer zerbrechen sich gerade das Hirn darüber.



Hirn ????? :   

Miro´

Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen was die Teilnehmer gerne für eine Karte hätten.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2011)

Gehörst du auch zu den Designern? 

Und warum steht bei mir noch keine '1' ? 
Das liegt bestimmt an der EDV-Abteilung der Sparkasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> ...
> Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen was die Teilnehmer gerne für eine Karte hätten.


Um Himmels Willen - bloß nicht. Da kommen 100 Meinungen und 200 Wünsche bei raus. Ne, ne - hirnen und zack auf den Tisch knallen. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn sich hier jeder was wünschen dürfte.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gehörst du auch zu den Designern?
> 
> Und warum steht bei mir noch keine '1' ?
> Das liegt bestimmt an der EDV-Abteilung der Sparkasse...


 
ööhhhhmm

ich sag nur

_Porsche 956 KH Warsteiner_


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst den?




Porsche 956 KH Warsteiner by slot.it von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2011)

Betonung auf "Warsteiner"? 

PS: Phaty ist immer noch bei den rasieten Waden eingetragen...
...DAS gibt Stau beim ersten Traileinstieg, aber sehen will ich's auch.


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2011)

Mhh, ich denke ich muss mal ein "Zum Wohl, die Pfalz" 956 KH, -LH oder 962 KH, -LH machen ...


----------



## knut1105 (14. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Datum: Ich lese gerade 254 Menschen in der Anmeldeliste. Natürlich noch viele mit einer "0", aber immerhin.



also abgebucht wurds schon lang.... 
die banken wollen ja auch von was leben - und sich net nur durch hilfspakete über wasser halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (14. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du meinst den?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke das ging ja klar das ich gleich für zwei Astronauten überwiesen habe.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2011)

Audi R8 Le Mans - "Rieslingschorle"


----------



## Dddakk (14. Oktober 2011)

..um Himmels willen... Herr, schick HIRN!  (ja, noch mehr)

P.S.: Gäsbock12 ist noch weniger Rennen wie/als Gäsbock11.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2011)

Klar - so langsam raffen auch die rasierten Waden, dass man beim Biken auch Spaß haben kann,
und dass das auf dem Gäsbock-"Marathon" sogar erwünscht ist...


----------



## Sarrois (14. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Klar - so langsam raffen auch die raiserten Waden, dass man beim Biken auch Spaß haben kann,
> und dass das auf dem Gäsbock-"Marathon" sogar erwünscht ist...


 
Ich würd sagen je mehr rasierte Waden,
je mehr Rieslingschorle für uns

awwa nur wenn Kelme bis dahin meine Überweisung gefunden hat


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..um Himmels willen... Herr, schick HIRN!  (ja, noch mehr)



Wieso? Brauchst Du noch welches?


----------



## Sarrois (14. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wieso? Brauchst Du noch welches?


 
Jo genau,

was willscht'en mit so vill hirn, do wersche nur dumm in de Birn


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du meinst den?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, lese gerade "KKK Turbolader" ...


----------



## Bogie (14. Oktober 2011)

Also für die Erinnerungkarte hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag:

Man sollte das Jahr offenlassen, oder x-en, damit nicht wieder Fehler passieren.

Nur ein Vorschlag zur Güte


----------



## Bergfried (14. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jo genau,
> 
> was willscht'en mit so vill hirn, do wersche nur dumm in de Birn



ha,ha,ha, Saarländer können ja luschtig sein..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Oktober 2011)

Bergfried schrieb:


> ha,ha,ha, Saarländer können ja luschtig sein..!



Uffgebasst: Ned verallgemeinern, ich bin gar ned LUSCHDISCH.


----------



## Bergfried (16. Oktober 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Uffgebasst: Ned verallgemeinern, ich bin gar ned LUSCHDISCH.



..ich wär verickt, er setzt noch eehner druff!


----------



## Kelme (16. Oktober 2011)

Namen - Daten - Fakten.

0 oder 1.


----------



## Sarrois (17. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Aha, lese gerade "KKK Turbolader" ...


 
Ja *KKK-Lader*

War gestern im Porsche-Museum am 12Zyl. Motor vom 917/30 sind noch zwei Turbolader aus unserem Laden verbaut
Dann wurde die Sparte verkauft so weit ich weiß an KKK


----------



## Sarrois (17. Oktober 2011)

Bergfried schrieb:


> ..ich wär verickt, er setzt noch eehner druff!


 
Heeeeeeeeeee,
verwechsel mich bloss nedd mit dem Selschebacher


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ja *KKK-Lader*
> 
> War gestern im Porsche-Museum am 12Zyl. Motor vom 917/30 sind noch zwei Turbolader aus unserem Laden verbaut
> Dann wurde die Sparte verkauft so weit ich weiß an KKK



Ah? Echt?
Hat KKK die Sparte aus eurem Laden gekauft?
Hm, Bildungslücke ... bei mir.


----------



## Sarrois (17. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ah? Echt?
> Hat KKK die Sparte aus eurem Laden gekauft?
> Hm, Bildungslücke ... bei mir.


 
Bin mir nedd komplett sicher, muss aber irgendeiner der üblichen Verdächtigen aus dem Umland gewesen sein, ich glaub es war KKK

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall im Nachhinein ärgerlich


----------



## Kelme (17. Oktober 2011)

Waren das die da? lomo hatte mal was dazu geschrieben.




Turbo! von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (17. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Waren das die da? lomo hatte mal was dazu geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Nee ne Nummer älter, die sind am zerlegten Motor von dem da angeschraubt.......
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2011)

ist der auch von KKK?

Der bringt mich immer zu weit enfernten MTB-Events.
    Rooooaaar!


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Waren das die da? lomo hatte mal was dazu geschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des is'n "KKK" ... zumindest steht es auf dem Verdichtergehäuse drauf ...
Is vielleicht einer aus 'Kibo' hier im lokalen Unterforum unterwegs?


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ist der auch von KKK?
> 
> Der bringt mich immer zu weit enfernten MTB-Events.
> Rooooaaar!



Da, wo Du das Bild her hast,geht es um "aufmotzen" von Smarts.
Auf dem Ding steht Garrett.


----------



## Sarrois (17. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Da, wo Du das Bild her hast,geht es um "aufmotzen" von Smarts.
> Auf dem Ding steht Garrett.


 
Galette

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galette


----------



## coffer (17. Oktober 2011)

@ lomo

hast du beruflich was mit den dingern zu tun? Ich hab nen VGT-Lader im
Bus, der etwas rumspinnt (schaufeln sind zu träge bzw. zu langsam). Da
sucht man natürlich günstigen Ersatz.

Sven


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> @ lomo
> 
> hast du beruflich was mit den dingern zu tun? Ich hab nen VGT-Lader im
> Bus, der etwas rumspinnt (schaufeln sind zu träge bzw. zu langsam). Da
> ...



Ich mach hier jetzt kein "coming out"! 
Hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (17. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Is vielleicht einer aus 'Kibo' hier im lokalen Unterforum unterwegs?


Schwager Andreas. Der schafft da (ist aber forumsabstinent).


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Da, wo Du das Bild her hast,geht es um "aufmotzen" von Smarts.
> Auf dem Ding steht Garrett.



Noch mer aufmotzen wäre gefährlich.


----------



## donnersberger (17. Oktober 2011)

fär misch bidde aaa, isch braach fär mei Veschpa a noch e Turbolaaader


----------



## coffer (17. Oktober 2011)

Durbolaader wern dodal üwerbewärdet!

Sven


----------



## Sarrois (17. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> fär misch bidde aaa, isch braach fär mei Veschpa a noch e Turbolaaader


 
Wenn ich hier manche Schwaben beim Veschba seh,
denke ich auch als, die haben nen Turbolader


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2011)

Das habe ich zu meinen Stuttgarter Zeiten auch nie verstanden, warum die Kollegen beim Essen immer auf der Hatz waren! 

Die können wohl nicht geniessen ...


----------



## donnersberger (17. Oktober 2011)

hehe, mei Veschpa iss aber kää Schwabe, sondern ne Idaljenerin


----------



## Kelme (17. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Die können wohl nicht geniessen ...


Kleiner Brandstifter, wie?


----------



## Sarrois (17. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Das habe ich zu meinen Stuttgarter Zeiten auch nie verstanden, warum die Kollegen beim Essen immer auf der Hatz waren!
> 
> Die können wohl nicht geniessen ...


 
Was bitteschön sollen die auch genießen
Saure Kutteln, oder saure Nierle? :kotz:
Trollinger? Lemberger? Lewwakääswegga?


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Was bitteschön sollen die auch genießen
> Saure Kutteln, oder saure Nierle? :kotz:
> Trollinger? Lemberger? Lewwakääswegga?



Na, komm, so schlimm isses doch nicht ... wenn man den Lewwakääs durch Flääääschkääääs ersetzt! Noch besser wäre Saumaaache!
Ich denk als, man müsste Dir mal ein Care-Paket schnüren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (18. Oktober 2011)

GB 12 "um Himmels Willen" ... eigentlich sind die GB-Marathons doch eine Spaßveranstaltung, aber wenn ich mir die letzten Bilder ansehe: e-Bikes kannste vergessen > SSP mit KKK-Lader ist das neue Ziel oder wie? 

@ Kelme: die Zeiten für die Zeitnahme mußt Du kürzen


----------



## Sarrois (18. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Na, komm, so schlimm isses doch nicht ... wenn man den Lewwakääs durch Flääääschkääääs ersetzt! Noch besser wäre Saumaaache!
> Ich denk als, man müsste Dir mal ein Care-Paket schnüren!


 
Es iss schlimm genug, das die aber auf diese Schlemmereien dann noch so stolz sind, macht das Ganze bestimmt nedd besser

Care-Paket klingt gut

Wenn ich bei meinen Eltern war, muss ich ja alles aus Cora, Globus und Co. hierher mitbringen, blöd iss halt nur das ich das Karlsberg Leergut immer 250km durch dei Gegend fahren muss
Wenn es hier wenigstens einen Globus geben würde


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF37cFOh0IU"]Gehen im ADLER zu Leimerstetten die Lichter aus? - Die Welt auf SchwÃ¤bisch - SWR      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Es iss schlimm genug, das die aber auf diese Schlemmereien dann noch so stolz sind, macht das Ganze bestimmt nedd besser
> 
> Care-Paket klingt gut
> 
> ...



Auf welcher Seite vom Globus lebst Du?


----------



## donnersberger (18. Oktober 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Gehen im ADLER zu Leimerstetten die Lichter aus? - Die Welt auf SchwÃ¤bisch - SWR      - YouTube


----------



## Sarrois (18. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite vom Globus lebst Du?


 
Jajajajajajaja,
noch Salz in die Wunde streuen

Ich hab letztens versucht den kleinen Bruch in St. Wendel zu beschwatzen, er meinte aber im Entwicklungsland Schwaben wird es keinen Globus so schnell geben, dafür aber in Moskau und im ganzen Ostblock

Jetzt weißt Du wie weit weg die Zivilisation für mich ist


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. Oktober 2011)

Lieber Kelme,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Ich hoffe, dass Du Deine Pläne besonders in diesem Jahr mit Leben und Erfolg füllen kannst! Bleib gesund und fahr viel Rad!


----------



## Radler-01 (26. Oktober 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


>


 
ich weiß das zwar nicht, aber wenn dem so ist: ich schließe mich den Gückwünschen an !!!

 Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

(und weiterhin viel Zeit und ein glückliches Händchen für die "Nebenjobs" wie Gäßbock 12-?? vor allem bei Trailsuche und Verhandlungen mit dem Forst)


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (26. Oktober 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kelme,

ich wünsche Dir Glück, Zufriedenheit und vor allem Gesundheit

Gib weiter schön Gas auf dem Bike, mit dem Slotcar und vor allem heute bei der Feier



und nedd übertreiben, gelle :kotz:


----------



## strandi (26. Oktober 2011)

Moin Kelme
Auch von der Aussenstelle Nord die herzlichsten Glückwünsche


----------



## Optimizer (26. Oktober 2011)

Aussenstelle Südwestrand wünscht ebenso alles erdenkliche Gute, Gesundheit, viel Zeit und gutes Wetter für zukünftige Ausfahrten!!!


----------



## Dddakk (26. Oktober 2011)

...und der Ferne Bikerraum im Osten schließt sich da gerne an!  tuuuu juuu!


----------



## Thorsten_F (26. Oktober 2011)

Alles Gute! 
Vor allem Gesundheit.


----------



## donnersberger (26. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...und der Ferne Bikerraum im Osten schließt sich da gerne an!  tuuuu juuu!



genau, tuuuu juuu, too !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Oktober 2011)

vom Süden der Westpfalz auch alles erdenklich Gute Herr K.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Oktober 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und feier ein wenig heute Abend! Der ein oder andere wird Dir heute abend bestimmt in Abwesenheit zuprosten.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. Oktober 2011)

, viele kleine und große  und ein wenig


----------



## Dddakk (26. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch was ganz frisches aus dem Ganz Fernen Osten!
Aktuelles Lieblingsvideo von Pipa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNg3mcjhq9w&feature=player_detailpage#t=69s

Sonnenbrille aufsetzen, könnte als Farb-Vorlage für trendige City-SSPder  (CSSP) dienen.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Aktuelles Lieblingsvideo von Pipa



Du meinst wohl "von Papi"...  

Auch ohne Ton ein sehr schönes Video - gibt's da auch eine unzensierte Version ab 18?


----------



## Dddakk (26. Oktober 2011)

Nein, beim Papi läuft gerade so was, auch aus dem Fernen Osten, aber schon vor 25 Jahren.  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gY8Rhd-zZM"]EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten (Halber Mensch 1985) [07]. Z.N.S.      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sei froh wenn du bei beiden keinen Ton hast.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2011)

Bei den Neubauten find ich's ein wenig schade, aber letzte Woche war ich mal wieder auf der Baustelle, dort klingt's auch so ähnlich.

PS: Das Video muss ich zu Hause nochmal schauen...


----------



## donnersberger (26. Oktober 2011)

huch Kelme, guck mal was ich gefunne hab


----------



## Sarrois (26. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> huch Kelme, guck mal was ich gefunne hab


 
Was heißt gefunden,
das hast bestimmt auf die Schnelle programmiert....alter Nerd


----------



## donnersberger (26. Oktober 2011)

hehe, ne, iss n livestream bei mir ins Büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (26. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute!


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Oktober 2011)

da haette ich ja ums Haar was verpasst! Von 7 35'34,4 S 012 06'37,5 E meine herzlichsten Glueckwuensche !!!


----------



## Kelme (26. Oktober 2011)

"L-1" ist fast schon rum! Vielen Dank an alle Gratulanten und ein Teil der Geschenke gibt's demnächst auf dem Trail zum Angucken. Samstag? Ja, eventuell auch Samstag.


----------



## Sarrois (27. Oktober 2011)

Du Kelme,

ein Hippiefreund von mir hat sich mit seiner Frau angemeldet,
ich hab denen versprochen, daß sie mit ihrem Hippie-T4-Wohnwagen bei Dir hinterm Haus parken dürfen 

Btw: Seine Frau hält im Moment auch den "Reiferekord" bei den Frauen


----------



## Kelme (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Aussage "bei Dir hinterm Haus parken dürfen" legt nahe, dass du die Topographie bei mir "hinterm Haus" noch nicht kennst . Das kriegen wir aber auch noch irgendwann hin.


Kelme - die Frauenquote muss erhöht werden.


----------



## Sarrois (27. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Aussage "bei Dir hinterm Haus parken dürfen" legt nahe, dass du die Topographie bei mir "hinterm Haus" noch nicht kennst . Das kriegen wir aber auch noch irgendwann hin.
> 
> 
> Kelme - die Frauenquote muss erhöht werden.


 
Ich merke, wir verstehen uns

D'accord, mehr Frauen in "gehobenen" Positionen und mehr Frauen beim Gäsbock.

Memo an mich:
Anmeldung zur Muckibude über Winter nicht vergessen


----------



## lomo (28. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Memo an mich:
> Anmeldung zur Muckibude über Winter nicht vergessen



Was hat das mit Frauen zu tun?


----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Frauen zu tun?



hmm, hat vielleicht damit zu tun, dass er den "Hippie-T4-Wohnwagen" beim Kelme in der Nachbarschaft irgendwo hintragen/hinheben muss


----------



## unocz (28. Oktober 2011)

alles gute nachträglich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwann musste es passieren:


----------



## coffer (28. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste es passieren:



holy shit!


----------



## Miro266 (28. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste es passieren:



ach du Sch...., meine Liebste versteht versteht das nicht mehr so ganz, sie meint wir wären alle ein bisschen  und der grandiose Sänger hätte ein bisschen zuviel
ich find´s nur abgefahren, das möchte ich an der SVP.... endlos bitte

Miro´


----------



## donnersberger (29. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste es passieren:



äääfach nur


----------



## lomo (29. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste es passieren:



Verfolgungswahn!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

@ Chef de Anmeldung: Ist die Startnummer 254 noch frei? Wenn ja, bitte reservieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Chef de Anmeldung: Ist die Startnummer 254 noch frei? Wenn ja, bitte reservieren!


 
Ich hoffe ja das Du nedd mit FF-Helm und Ritterüstung fährst.....
sonst krieg ich Angst

Sorry, der musste jetzt sein, nach all den Diskussionen


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Chef de Anmeldung: Ist die Startnummer 254 noch frei? Wenn ja, bitte reservieren!



Das müssten wir mit Ricci M. aus F. klären.
Nähreres per PN.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja das Du nedd mit FF-Helm und Ritterüstung fährst.....
> sonst krieg ich Angst
> 
> Sorry, der musste jetzt sein, nach all den Diskussionen


Hehe, das wär doch mal was  Dann müsste ich aber direkt noch ein paar weitere Clichés wälzen und bergauf schieben und bergab alle aus dem Weg brüllen oder einfach weg rammen. Könnte ja dann passend zur Ritterrüstung noch eine Lanze einpacken 
@ Kelme: Könnte das als Wertungs-Sektion implementiert werden? Ansätze davon im Flachen gab es ja letztens irgendwo schon in Bildern dokumentiert...


----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hehe, das wär doch mal was  Dann müsste ich aber direkt noch ein paar weitere Clichés wälzen und bergauf schieben und bergab alle aus dem Weg brüllen oder einfach weg rammen. Könnte ja dann passend zur Ritterrüstung noch eine Lanze einpacken
> @ Kelme: Könnte das als Wertungs-Sektion implementiert werden? Ansätze davon im Flachen gab es ja letztens irgendwo schon in Bildern dokumentiert...


 
Vielleicht richtet Kelme dafür nen eigenen Startblock ein

Was auch geil wäre an ner VP sich mit Ritterüstung und Lanze auf dem Bike bekriegen


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2011)

Memo an mich: 2013 einen Startbock "Ritter der Kokosnuss" einführen.
2012 passt das nicht ins Thema.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Vielleicht richtet Kelme dafÃ¼r nen eigenen Startblock ein
> 
> Was auch geil wÃ¤re an ner VP sich mit RitterÃ¼stung und Lanze auf dem Bike bekriegen


Wir sind hier auf einem guten Weg, finde ich  DafÃ¼r will ich dann aber auch eine gesonderte Abfahrt mit "Bonus-BespaÃung"  Sonst hab ich ja nix davon, dass ich so rumfahre - auÃer dem Spott der anderen...


â¬dit:


Kelme schrieb:


> Memo an mich: 2013 einen Startbock "Ritter der Kokosnuss" einfÃ¼hren.
> 2012 passt das nicht ins Thema.


Geil!! 
Muss man sich dafÃ¼r dann die NÃ¼sse mit Kokos........ ach, lassen wir das.


----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wir sind hier auf einem guten Weg, finde ich  Dafür will ich dann aber auch eine gesonderte Abfahrt mit "Bonus-Bespaßung"  Sonst hab ich ja nix davon, dass ich so rumfahre - außer dem Spott der anderen...
> 
> 
> dit:
> ...


 
Bitte keine Details


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Ich dachte an ein männliches Pendant hierzu:







Schutz muss sein!


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2011)

Datt mit dem Nümmerschen 254 hammer erledischd. 
Kriss auch en passend Namen uff datt Schild .


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Datt mit dem Nümmerschen 254 hammer erledischd.
> Kriss auch en passend Namen uff datt Schild .


Merci! 
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was "passend" bedeutet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Merci!
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was "passend" bedeutet...


 
Wenn nach mir ginge, dann müsstest Du im Zweierteam starten
Ich hätte auch schon den richtigen Partner für Dich


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wenn nach mir ginge, dann müsstest Du im Zweierteam starten
> Ich hätte auch schon den richtigen Partner für Dich


 Jemand, der mich mit der Mistgabel im Anschlag den Berg hoch jagt? Wäre vielleicht ein Ansatz, meine Konditionsdefizite zu kompensieren...

@ Kelme: Notarzt mit Defi und Sauerstoffzelt stehen parat?


Und wegen Zweiterteam: ich hab erst durch das Posting von freak511 (bzgl. Anmeldung) ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, mitzufahren. Der hat ein Vorrecht auf 2er-Teammitgliedschaft  Ist aber noch fraglich, ob ich dem jungen Hüpfer bergauf hinterher komme


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> @ Kelme: Notarzt mit Defi und Sauerstoffzelt stehen parat?
> ...


Quatsch. Klappspaten steht bereit. Reicht doch.


----------



## Sarrois (4. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Quatsch. Klappspaten steht bereit. Reicht doch.


 
Unn e Stick Worschtkordel, Steckscha lieje jo genuch im Wald


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Quatsch. Klappspaten steht bereit. Reicht doch.


Herzmassage durch druff klobbe und Sauerstoffzufuhr durch rumwedle - back to the roots! Und wenns nicht geholfen hat, hat man direkt das passende Werkzeug da, um den Patienten "back to the roots" zu schicken. DAS nenne ich Systemintegration


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2011)

Ist das schön, wen man verstanden wird.

Aktuell haben wir 410 Meldungen und davon haben 269 StarterInnen bezahlt.
Die Frauenquote: ERSCHRECKEND!
Ansonsten:


----------



## lomo (5. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Die Frauenquote: ERSCHRECKEND!
> ...


Ja, was jetzt?
Erschreckend hoch oder erschreckend niedrig???


----------



## unocz (5. November 2011)

ich tippe hoch!


----------



## Joshua60 (5. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Frauenquote: ERSCHRECKEND!
> Ansonsten:



Tippe: schaurig schoen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. November 2011)

Muschel_2.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das wird gut. Richtig gut.


----------



## Sarrois (7. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ja, was jetzt?
> Erschreckend hoch oder erschreckend niedrig???


 
Ich tippe, erschreckend niedrig


----------



## roischiffer (7. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Muschel_2.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr
> 
> Das wird gut. Richtig gut.



Gäsbock 12 - Auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Rieslingschorle/Saumagen/Hömes 
Gäsbock 12 - Das Land wo Kölsch & Nutella fließt 
Gäsbock 12 - So fahret denn los und tuet Buße 
Gäsbock 12 - So tretet denn ein und lasset alle Hoffnung fahren


----------



## el Zimbo (7. November 2011)

Gäsbock 12 - Tritt in die Pedale, dass de hoffnungsvoll änner fahre loschd?


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. November 2011)

roischiffer schrieb:


> *Kölsch*


Wer in de Palz so ä Schbülwasser sauft, kann nit ganz sauwer sei 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gäsbock 12 - Tritt in die Pedale, dass de hoffnungsvoll änner fahre loschd?


 Gäsbock 12 - ab sofort mit AU


----------



## el Zimbo (7. November 2011)

Zitat TÜV-Mann: "So wie sich des anhört, werd des nix mit de AU!" 

...und die Kölner verstehen auch keinen Spaß: Als ich beim GBM11 nach "richtigem" Bier gefragt hatte,
in der Hoffnung auf eine lustige kleine verbale Auseinandersetzung, wurde ich einfach ignoriert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (7. November 2011)

So, ohne viel Tamtam einfach angemeldet und das Startgeld überwiesen. Jetzt bleibt nur noch das Problem mit der Anfahrt...

@Kelme: Ist die Startnummer 106 noch frei ?


----------



## Kelme (7. November 2011)

Lynus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Kelme: Ist die Startnummer 106 noch frei ?



Uuuhhh - das wird teuer. Leg' schon mal den älteren französischen Rotwein zur Seite. Dann lass' ich vielleicht noch mit mir reden.
Bei über 270 zahlenden Startern ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die 106 frei ist, gleich Null.


----------



## Lynus (7. November 2011)

Ok, dann vergiss die 106. Ich nehm, was kommt


----------



## Kelme (7. November 2011)

Mist, jetzt hab' ich überzogen. Ok, eine Flasche tut's auch. Vielleicht ein Pfälzer Riesling ersatzweise?


----------



## Sarrois (9. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt hab' ich überzogen. Ok, eine Flasche tut's auch. Vielleicht ein Pfälzer Riesling ersatzweise?


 
Kelme,
was willscht eigentlich von uns beiden foa e Fläschelsche Woi foa die Nummere?

Bei uns hier gibt es ganz tollen Trollinger oder Lemberger

Odda sogar beides gepansch...äähhh gemischt:kotz:

Wär das was für Dich?


----------



## Kelme (9. November 2011)

Wenn du aus dem Trollinger-/Lembergerland wieder in Richtung Pfalz kommst, liegt immer noch Baden dazwischen. Da gibt es auch feine Weine. Die Ergebnisse der württembergischen Kellermeister haben mich bisher nicht so wirklich überzeugt, aber ich glaube, das hat System. Der Wein ist nicht so dolle und deshalb trinken die Württemberger auch lieber nur "Achtele". Nebeneffekt im Sinne der Sparsamkeit: Kostet nur die Hälfte eines guten Pfälzer Schoppens (ist aber nur ein Viertel der Menge ).


----------



## Sarrois (9. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn du aus dem Trollinger-/Lembergerland wieder in Richtung Pfalz kommst, liegt immer noch Baden dazwischen. Da gibt es auch feine Weine. Die Ergebnisse der württembergischen Kellermeister haben mich bisher nicht so wirklich überzeugt, aber ich glaube, das hat System. Der Wein ist nicht so dolle und deshalb trinken die Württemberger auch lieber nur "Achtele". Nebeneffekt im Sinne der Sparsamkeit: Kostet nur die Hälfte eines guten Pfälzer Schoppens (ist aber nur ein Viertel der Menge ).


 
Faaaaaaaaaaaaaalsch
Du willst mich bestimmt ärgern und demotivieren, wie es Lomo schon versucht hat,
das 8ele koscht so viel wie e Pälzer Schobbe

Baden halt ich nedd an, iss nur Transitland für mich

Letzte Chance für Dich:
Froschschenkel- und Schneckenfresser Wein. 

Schatto de Kloschard

odda
Kot de Browonse


----------



## Kelme (9. November 2011)

Ok, Wein von den Froschfressern. 
Rot und trocken. Bordoo?


----------



## Bergfried (9. November 2011)

..8dele, ich lach mich doot!


----------



## Sarrois (9. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ok, Wein von den Froschfressern.
> Rot und trocken. Bordoo?


 
Geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. November 2011)

Weil's demnächst mal wieder eng wird mit Startplätzen, haben wir entschieden für 2012 ein "Sonderkontingent" von 50 Startplätzen zugunsten des Lichtblick in Neustadt zu vergeben.

Das Verfahren funktioniert wie in 2011 mit den Japan-Startplätzen und ist auf unserer Heimseite beschrieben. Das komplette Startgeld für diese 50 Plätze reichen wir 1:1 als Spende an den Lichtblick weiter und werden je nach Endsumme zur "Aufrundung" noch was drauf legen.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (13. November 2011)

Hut ab!


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2011)

Super

So was unterstütze ich auch gerne,
Kelme stellt mal noch ne gut sichtbare und gekennzeichnte Sparwutz auf, ich und meine Schergen werden dann auch noch was entrichten


----------



## Kelme (14. November 2011)

Die Sparwutz steht dann in der Halle bei Toni an der Espresso-Bar. Hat ja keiner was dagegen, wenn jemand einen 5-er für den Espresso zahlt .


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Sparwutz steht dann in der Halle bei Toni an der Espresso-Bar. Hat ja keiner was dagegen, wenn jemand einen 5-er für den Espresso zahlt .


 
Ne die zahl ich gern für nen Kaffee-Coretto


----------



## Quente (14. November 2011)

erinnert mich an frühere zeiten

_Ablassbrief nach Johannes Tetzel
In Magdeburg bietet der eifrige Dominikanermönch Johannes Tetzel seine Ablassbrief in besonders effizienter Weise an: Zur Bezahlung stehn gleich Geldkästen bereit. Mit dem Slogan "wenn das Geld im Kasten klingt, die Seele in den Himmel springt" verleiht er dem Handel den rechten Schwung. Während Tetzel in Magdeburg Geld eintreibt, ist Luther auch Dozent an der Universität zu Wittenberg. Er diskutiert seine Kritik am Ablasshandel zunächst mit Kollegen und schlägt sie 31. Oktober 1517 in 95 Thesen an das Hauptportal der Wittenberger Schlosskirche. _

-aus aphilia-


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2011)

...und der Kaffee ist wirklich gut - fast wie von einem echten Italiener!


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> erinnert mich an frühere zeiten
> 
> _Ablassbrief nach Johannes Tetzel_
> _In Magdeburg bietet der eifrige Dominikanermönch Johannes Tetzel seine Ablassbrief in besonders effizienter Weise an: Zur Bezahlung stehn gleich Geldkästen bereit. Mit dem Slogan "wenn das Geld im Kasten klingt, die Seele in den Himmel springt" verleiht er dem Handel den rechten Schwung. Während Tetzel in Magdeburg Geld eintreibt, ist Luther auch Dozent an der Universität zu Wittenberg. Er diskutiert seine Kritik am Ablasshandel zunächst mit Kollegen und schlägt sie 31. Oktober 1517 in 95 Thesen an das Hauptportal der Wittenberger Schlosskirche. _
> ...


 
Das Ergebnis iss bekannt 30 Jahre Krieg mit Millionen von Toten und 40% Gebietsverlust


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und der Kaffee ist wirklich gut - fast wie von einem echten Italiener!


 

Wenn der Kaffee so gut iss............
dann bring ich den Coretto im Finisherpräsent 2011 mit

Und wir nehmen den zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (14. November 2011)

...30-jährige-politisch-und-religiös-korrekte-Corettos?

Bah! Da fahr ich nicht mit!


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...30-jährige-politisch-und-religiös-korrekte-Corettos?
> 
> Bah! Da fahr ich nicht mit!


 
Nedd Coreccto 
Coretto


----------



## roischiffer (14. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis iss bekannt 30 Jahre Krieg mit Millionen von Toten und 40% Gebietsverlust



Hauptsache das Augsburger Handelshaus hat die Außenstände des Vatikans für dessen ausschweifenden Lebensstil begleichen können. 

Aber Sowas war schon immer nebensächlich. 
Das Kroppzeugs wächst nach & die Geldgeber haben Ländergrenzen noch nie interessiert, solange sie das Geldsystem kontrollieren konnten. 
 Genauso wie Heute 
... wer nichmehr zahlt bekommt nen Krieg an den Hals 
... oder zumindestens ne oppositionelle Revolution mit moralisch einwandfreier Friedensherbeibombung


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2011)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Augsburger Handelshaus hat die Außenstände des Vatikans für dessen ausschweifenden Lebensstil begleichen können.
> 
> Aber Sowas war schon immer nebensächlich.
> Das Kroppzeugs wächst nach & die Geldgeber haben Ländergrenzen noch nie interessiert, solange sie das Geldsystem kontrollieren konnten.
> ...


 
Du haschd was vergess..........

Amen


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2011)

@Mister_Abkürzung:
"religiös korrekt" - das musst du mir mal aus der Perspektiver jeder einzelnen Weltreligion genauer erläutern...


----------



## Dddakk (14. November 2011)

..berauschende Getränke/Speisen/Inhalatori haben sie fast alle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (14. November 2011)

El Strandinatore hat seine Anmeldung soeben abgeschickt...ebenso die Kohle für Startgeld und Finisherpräsent. Im Grössenwahn natürlich für die Langstrecke angemeldet 
Ick freu mir


----------



## Dddakk (14. November 2011)

..na die Gäsböcke freuen sich sicher auch über jeden Teilnehmer, aber ob du die "Weiteste Anreise" hast...mmmh    

Und, Gerüchte besagen: "Do lang Kurz" gibts gar nicht 2012, nur "Do lang Lang" und "Do lang Extra Lang". Schaffste!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Und, Gerüchte besagen: "Do lang Kurz" gibts gar nicht 2012, nur "Do lang Lang" und "Do lang Extra Lang". Schaffste!


Mehr Trails für alle?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. November 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> "wenn das Geld im Kasten klingt, die Seele in den Himmel springt"


Das gilt auch wenn man sich für den Gäsbock anmeldet? Juhu!  Und was mach ich jetzt, wenn ich Heide bin  komm ich dann nicht in den Himmel? 

Nicht dass es mir noch ergeht wie diesem wackeren Recken hier:






(Ist echt gut, die paar Minuten lohnen sich! )


----------



## Quente (15. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und was mach ich jetzt, wenn ich Heide bin  komm ich dann nicht in den Himmel?




fegefeuer


----------



## Sarrois (15. November 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> El Strandinatore hat seine Anmeldung soeben abgeschickt...ebenso die Kohle für Startgeld und Finisherpräsent. Im Grössenwahn natürlich für die Langstrecke angemeldet
> Ick freu mir


 
Wir haben uns auch für die 75km angemeldet, nur um uns möglichst voll zu fressen achso Trails hats ja dann auch mehr
Außerdem war das am Morgen nach nem Wasnbesuch mit 3 Bromill
Hoffentlich packen wir die auch


----------



## Dddakk (15. November 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Mehr Trails für alle?



..solche geliebten Asphaltserpentinen-Trails?


----------



## lomo (15. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..solche geliebten Asphaltserpentinen-Trails?



Dies Bild wurde "geklaut"


----------



## strandi (15. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> aber ob du die "Weiteste Anreise" hast...mmmh



Na ich hoffe doch sehr - sonst ziehe ich meine Anmeldung zurück


----------



## donnersberger (15. November 2011)

also ich fänd es ne überaus bemerkenswerte Leistung, wenn Du mit dem Rad nach Lambrecht anreist, 
ob das dann die weiteste Strecke ist, ist dann auch nebensächlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (15. November 2011)

..100HM auf 1000km!


----------



## Sarrois (15. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..100HM auf 1000km!


 
mit Rückenwind


----------



## lomo (15. November 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> mit Rückenwind



Flatulenzen?


----------



## Sarrois (15. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Flatulenzen?


 
Ich wees nedd obs bei dehne um die Johreszeit aach 
Zwiwwelkuche unn neier Wein gift?

Awwa dann muss de Strandi immer noch oww8 gewwe,
dass kää Land mitkommt


----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2011)

Land haben die in Dänemark eh nicht so viel...
Oder ist die Arbeit mittlerweile auch mit nach Schweden gezogen?


----------



## Dddakk (15. November 2011)

..die Dänen brauchen wohl keine Zwiwwlkuchen für Neulandgewinnung: Pfefferinselchen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peberholm


----------



## Redshred (15. November 2011)

So es ist vollbracht die Freiburger sind auch angemeldet

Gäsbock 12 kann kommen

@Dddakk  wenn ihr wieder mal nach Freiburg kommt, melden!!!!


----------



## Dddakk (15. November 2011)

Yes! Und dann klappt das auch.


----------



## donnersberger (15. November 2011)

wie grad bei _unseren_ 11 Jungs in Hambörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. November 2011)

Der Redshred sieht dem hier aber verdammt ähnlich:


----------



## Redshred (17. November 2011)

Entfernte Verwandtschaft



.


----------



## Kelme (24. November 2011)

Da jetzt gerade wieder die Startplätze knapp werden (im Moment 540 Meldungen), eine kurze Erläuterung zum weiteren Verfahren.

"Lichtblick-Plätze"
Über die 555 regulären Plätze hinaus landen die weiteren Melder auf den "Lichtblick-Plätzen" und wir spenden das Startgeld. Für den Starter, der dort landet an sich nichts zu tun, es sei denn er möchte zusätzlich etwas Spenden. Dann einfach mehr überweisen .
Noch nicht bezahlt = "0"
Wer am Ende der aktuellen Woche KW47 noch eine "0" hinter seinem Namen in der Starterliste hat, bekommt eine Mail von mir. Ab dann sind dann drei Wochen Zeit das Startgeld zu überweisen. Nach der Frist gibt es keine "0"-er mehr in der Liste, weil ich die verbliebenen alle löschen werde. Wie in diesem Jahr und da hat das Verfahren gut geklappt.
Wer dann auf den freien Platz als erster bezahlt, hat dann den Startplatz.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

Ne Bestätigung gibts ja keine, oder? Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass man dabei ist, wenn das Geld bisher nicht zurück kam?


----------



## rmfausi (24. November 2011)

Schau mal hier. Wenn eine 1 in der Spalte Startgeld bez. steht, dann sollte alles Ok sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

Daran sieht man, dass ich Neuling bin...  Danke für den Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basty (2. Dezember 2011)

So,

jetzt wo ich ne 1 hinter meinem Namen stehen habe wollte ich noch eine Bitte loswerden. Veranstaltet einen Tag vor dem Marathon bitte ein großes Ritual mit Regentanz etc. Leider gab es schon lange keine Schlammschlacht mehr.
Ach wie schön war das 2004 - das die Welt nicht untergegangen ist war gerade alles.

Gruß


----------



## Kelme (2. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob dein Vorschlag mehrheitsfähig ist, aber es wäre einen Versuch wert.


----------



## donnersberger (2. Dezember 2011)

ich bin für Sonnenschein und einen Extra-Streckenabschnitt, der für Basty von der Feuerwehr gefutet wird


----------



## Kelme (2. Dezember 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ich bin für Sonnenschein und einen Extra-Streckenabschnitt, der für Basty von der Feuerwehr gefutet wird



Soll ich verraten, dass mir eine örtliche Feuerwehr unaufgefordert ein Angebot für einen "Beregnungsbogen" gemacht hat? Der Hammer das Teil. Das Foto sieht imposant aus. Mal schauen ob und wo wir das einsetzen.


----------



## Sarrois (2. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Soll ich verraten, dass mir eine örtliche Feuerwehr unaufgefordert ein Angebot für einen "Beregnungsbogen" gemacht hat? Der Hammer das Teil. Das Foto sieht imposant aus. Mal schauen ob und wo wir das einsetzen.


 
Hoffentlich hat es bis zum Gäsbock 12 überhaupt mal geregnet


----------



## donnersberger (2. Dezember 2011)

ich korrigiere: Hoffentlich hat es bis zum Gäsbock 12 überhaupt mal geschneit


----------



## Sarrois (2. Dezember 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ich korrigiere: Hoffentlich hat es bis zum Gäsbock 12 überhaupt mal geschneit


 


Rat mal wer in 23 Tagen in Skiurlaub fährt,
ich werd die Skier wieder wegbringen müssen und Rasenwachs aufziehen lassen


----------



## donnersberger (2. Dezember 2011)

23 Tage - bis dahin kannste wahrscheinlich Iglus auf den Gehwegen bauen, rate mal wer am nächsten Dönerstag nach Ischgl fährt... Schottertraining gestartet...


----------



## Sarrois (2. Dezember 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> 23 Tage - bis dahin kannste wahrscheinlich Iglus auf den Gehwegen bauen, rate mal wer am nächsten Dönerstag nach Ischgl fährt... Schottertraining gestartet...


 
Ischgl iss doch ok, im Gegensatz zu Wolkenstein

Und jetzt rate mal wer zwei Wahnsinnige kennt, die sich mit dem Harald da runtergestürzt haben.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Schottertraining gestartet...



Schotterfahren hat chuck-haardtfahrer schon mit ohne Skiern, nur mit Bergstiefeln gemacht! Da war der Hang allerdings auch steil, nicht so´n Luschiding wie in dem Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (2. Dezember 2011)

Schotter + Kurve + Haardtfahrer -> Erinnerung an unser (vor?)letztes MTB-Event (zum Glück hatte ich genug Abstand gehalten, sonst hättest Du 'nen Schwalbe-Tattoo gekriegt..


----------



## Sarrois (2. Dezember 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Schotterfahren hat chuck-haardtfahrer schon mit ohne Skiern, nur mit Bergstiefeln gemacht! Da war der Hang allerdings auch steil, nicht so´n Luschiding wie in dem Video.


 
Hast Du eigentlich jetzt ein neues Fully für Dich gefunden?


----------



## Dddakk (2. Dezember 2011)

..wie war das mit "keine Spuren hinterlassen"?   

Jaja, ich weiß, ist ja eh nur ein Schotterhang. Aber was stütz der da? 
Ischgl. Da kam die Woche ein Bericht im TV, die haben doch Kanonen, die nur Wasser=Schnee ausstoßen.


----------



## Dddakk (4. Dezember 2011)

zurück zum Thema: Gäsbock 12

Ach so! :
jetzt, wo der Gäsbock 12 ja so gut wie ausgebucht ist, könnte das Creativ-Chaos-Team mal mit dem Marketing beginnen. 
 Sollte es da in 7 Tagen schon was zu sehen geben?


----------



## Kelme (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde auch vor Weihnachten keine "Mahnungen" mehr verschicken, sondern einfach mal entspannt die Zahlungseingänge abwarten. Wenn die "Lichtblick-Plätze" allerdings auch "bemeldet" sind, mache ich die Anmeldung zu und warte nur kurze Zeit ab. dann gibt's Post von Herrn Kelme, gelle?


----------



## lomo (4. Dezember 2011)

Wieso noch Marketing, wenn die Veranstaltung quasi ausgebucht ist???


----------



## flowbike (5. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ischgl iss doch ok, im Gegensatz zu Wolkenstein
> 
> Und jetzt rate mal wer zwei Wahnsinnige kennt, die sich mit dem Harald da runtergestürzt haben.



Es waren mehr als 2   und das Ding ist sacksteil, kommt, wie immer, in dem Video gar nicht rüber.


----------



## Dddakk (5. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wieso noch Marketing, wenn die Veranstaltung quasi ausgebucht ist???




psst, das ist doch das Marketing, im Fach-Schargong auch Guerilla-Marketing!  

@Kelme. Ja, cooool!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich jetzt ein neues Fully für Dich gefunden?



Bin beim Testival im Siebengebirge die Radons Probe gefahren. Das ED ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch, das Slide AM ist klasse. Leicht, präzise, schnell und sprungfreudig. Steht momentan ganz oben.

Das 29er als Waldrennrad, also Trainingsgerät, hat mir auch außerordentlich gut gefallen. Habe da aber wohl intern noch die Vorgabe, einen bestimmten Umsatz zu machen, bevor ich da ein Lächeln erhalte. 

Allen Radons war gemein, dass Sie unglaublich schön ausbalanciert sind: Aufsteigen und steht (trackstand). Ohne jedes Gewackel. Habe ich bei noch keinem Hersteller so schön festgestellt. Habe den Bodo auch gleich dafür gelobt! 

Ansonsten steht noch die Ente von Fatmodul an. Da mußte ich aber auf allen Kommunitkationkanälen stark penetrant werden, bevor ich von denen eine Antwort bzgl. des neuen Modells, Zeitpunkt usw. bekam (sprich erst einmal schon nicht für einen guten Service, wenn mal was sein sollte, kaputte Schwinge oder so). Kann bislang nur aus Testberichten etwas über die Ente sagen, aber das wäre gut, könnte ich mir sogar mit ner 36-Gabel vorstellen, falls ich sowas brauche, glaube ich aber eher nicht. Wird aber erst im April (!) vorgestellt, wann es dann ausgeliefert werden kann, weiß ich auch noch nicht!

Habe jetzt einen Entenfahrer ausfindig gemacht. Der muss demnächst für eine Probefahrt herhalten. 

Liteville wäre weiterhin interessant, der Kostenaufwand aber sehr hoch. Weiß noch nicht!

Werde wohl erst einmal ein Slide reservieren lassen. War wirklich gut zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Ente ist die Ameise, oder?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Ente ist die Ameise, oder?



Äääänt!


----------



## Kelme (5. Dezember 2011)

Damit es der Herr Kelme auch versteht:

Des is e Wordschbiel. Do nemms doch ins Programm - HOLZKOPP!

Btw.: In Zukunft muss es gelingen die Meldungen quasi von rückwärts anzufangen. Also die von kurz vor Schluss zuerst. Warum? Gerade eben liegt die Frauenquote bei den Meldungen bei 50% (sonst eher 10%). Wenn jetzt irgendjemand schreibt "Frauen kommen spät aber gewaltig!", gibt's auf's Maul .


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Dass  jetzt so viele Frauen kommen, liegt sicher nur daran, dass Du  ausdrücklich klargestellt hast, der Gäsbock-Marathon nur was für Harte ist. 

Hupps, schon wieder ein Wortspiel! Melden jetzt weniger Männer oder mehr Frauen?


----------



## Sarrois (5. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Damit es der Herr Kelme auch versteht:
> 
> Des is e Wordschbiel. Do nemms doch ins Programm - HOLZKOPP!
> 
> Btw.: In Zukunft muss es gelingen die Meldungen quasi von rückwärts anzufangen. Also die von kurz vor Schluss zuerst. Warum? Gerade eben liegt die Frauenquote bei den Meldungen bei 50% (sonst eher 10%). Wenn jetzt irgendjemand schreibt "Frauen kommen spät aber gewaltig!", gibt's auf's Maul .


 
Shit,
rat mal was mir grad durch den Kobb ging?!?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie es der Zufall so will, hier ein Beitrag von heute, der doppelt passt:

Einmal ein Enten-/Ameisenfahrer (scheint ganz zufrieden mit dem Fahrrad zu sein) und gleichzeitig eben jener sacksteile Schotterhang, den ich zu Fuß runter bin (vom Schneefernerhaus runter Richtung /Ehrwald oder auch Knorrhütte, teilt sich später):

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/05/zugspitze-x-wie-sich-max-schumann-einen-traum-verwirklicht/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (5. Dezember 2011)

Für nachmeldende Nachnennerinnen!

Bei anderen Veranstaltungen wird die Frauenquote so reguliert:
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2011/04/weil-ich-ein-madchen-bin-2/

  Dafür!


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2011)

Noch 15 und dann mache ich die Tür zu.


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2011)

... 3, 2, 1, meins!


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... 3, 2, 1, meins!


Die Idee hatten wir schonmal. Aber das wäre zu sehr Hybris.


----------



## Sarrois (8. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Idee hatten wir schonmal. Aber das wäre zu sehr Hybris.


 
Was richtig gut ist, brauch man nicht verbessern


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2011)

14


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 14


Die letzte Meldung fand ich schön. Statt "Endlich Rasen" wird's gemütlich. Obwohl, ob er das schafft?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2011)

Wer?    

P.S.: Hier duftet es nach schnappenden Meeresfrüchten.  

P.S.2:  



11


----------



## Rotwild 58 (11. Dezember 2011)

Bevor es zu spät ist

schnell noch gemeldet und bezahlt

Startnummer 555 bitte!


----------



## Kelme (11. Dezember 2011)

Rotwild 58 schrieb:


> Bevor es zu spät ist
> 
> schnell noch gemeldet und bezahlt
> 
> Startnummer 555 bitte!


Wie teuer wird das denn?
Regulär liegt deine Startnummer so im Bereich 595.
Also: Was sind dir 40 Nummern weniger wert ?

Beispielhaft der König von der Saar. Er hat gestern das Fläschchen feinsten Rebensaftes anliefern lassen. Vorbildlich 


Kelme - Rest 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei drei freien Restplätzen (die dürfen nette Menschen zu Weihnachten verschenken) habe ich die Anmeldung für Gäsbock 12 geschlossen. Das weitere Verfahren kann man auf www.bike-pfalz.de nachlesen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2011)

möp möp ich und kollege haben noch rechtzeitig gezahlt und sind dabei


----------



## Dddakk (12. Dezember 2011)

..ich bin gar nicht auf der Liste?   

@alexle    Bist du hier? Ich hab was für dich, was formgebendes.   
                          awwer bsschd!


----------



## alexle (12. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ich bin gar nicht auf der Liste?
> 
> @alexle    Bist du hier? Ich hab was für dich, was formgebendes.
> awwer bsschd!



@Dddakk na klar bin ich hier und immer fleißig am lesen.
Mitreden kann ich bei den Themen leider nicht grins na klar bssschd


----------



## Sarrois (12. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Beispielhaft der König von der Saar. Er hat gestern das Fläschchen feinsten Rebensaftes anliefern lassen. Vorbildlich


 
Je t'en prie


----------



## Rotwild 58 (12. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie teuer wird das denn?
> Regulär liegt deine Startnummer so im Bereich 595.
> Also: Was sind dir 40 Nummern weniger wert ?
> 
> ...



Also über ein Hefe hell können wir reden.

Rotwild 58 - jetzt ohne Rotwild


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2011)

Rotwild 58 schrieb:


> Also über ein Hefe hell können wir reden.
> 
> Rotwild 58 - jetzt ohne Rotwild


Bist du Schotte? Schwabe?


----------



## Rotwild 58 (12. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bist du Schotte? Schwabe?



Kaufmann!


----------



## Sarrois (12. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bist du Schotte? Schwabe?


 
Weizen
ich tippe auf Exilschwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild 58 (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Saarländer treiben die Preise hoch


----------



## Bergfried (12. Dezember 2011)

Volker, das kriegen wir schon hin!
geste grad mit mir ein Bier trinken.
Ich kenn nähmlich die Schatzmeisterin.
Gruß Bergfried.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2011)

also wenns hier um wunschnummern geht... wo kann ich meine spende hinrichten um die 007 zu bekommen? 555 hatte ich ja letztes jahr schon


----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2011)

Bekommen Linda und ich so ne Art Presseausweis


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also wenns hier um wunschnummern geht... wo kann ich meine spende hinrichten um die 007 zu bekommen? 555 hatte ich ja letztes jahr schon


Die 007 geht nach Prag. Da kann keiner gegen anstinken.

@gÃ¼rÃ¼: Du willst nicht wirklich wissen, was wir mit Leuten veranstalten, die mit "Presseausweis" vorfahren bzw. die einen Freistartplatz als "Schreiberling" haben wollten  . Der letzte Vorschlag fÃ¼r Leute die der BILDpfalz nahe stehen war: "Rheinpfalz-Card Inhaber? Na klar. Gibt super Rabatt. Das macht 5,- â¬ extra."


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2011)

und wie isses mit der 123? würde sogar noch was extra springen lassen wenn mein kollege dann 456 bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (13. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die 007 geht nach Prag. Da kann keiner gegen anstinken.



Prag...uh da machte ich mir grad Sorgen um die weiteste Anreise 
Prag - Lambrecht = 553km
Kopenhagen - Lambrecht = 894km


----------



## Sarrois (13. Dezember 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Prag...uh da machte ich mir grad Sorgen um die weiteste Anreise
> Prag - Lambrecht = 553km
> Kopenhagen - Lambrecht = 894km


 
Oww8 Strandi,
wenn wir die Wattleistung erimitteln dann wird es evtl. eng für Dich,
hast ja höchstens 500 Hömes auf den 900km


----------



## strandi (13. Dezember 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Oww8 Strandi,
> wenn wir die Wattleistung erimitteln dann wird es evtl. eng für Dich,
> hast ja höchstens 500 Hömes auf den 900km



Unterschätz nicht die Kasseler Berge


----------



## Sarrois (13. Dezember 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Unterschätz nicht die Kasseler Berge


 
Ich unterschätze auf keinen Fall einen Berg Kasseler......
vor allem nedd wenn noch Kraut dabei iss


----------



## Rotwild 58 (13. Dezember 2011)

Bergfried schrieb:


> Volker, das kriegen wir schon hin!
> geste grad mit mir ein Bier trinken.
> Ich kenn nähmlich die Schatzmeisterin.
> Gruß Bergfried.




Super Joachim, das Bier ist Dir,

Gruß Volker


----------



## Kelme (13. Dezember 2011)

Rotwild 58 schrieb:


> Super Joachim, das Bier ist Dir,
> 
> Gruß Volker



Hallo? Haaaalloooooo!!!!


----------



## Rotwild 58 (13. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hallo? Haaaalloooooo!!!!



Das ist Marktwirtschaft!


----------



## Sarrois (13. Dezember 2011)

Rotwild 58 schrieb:


> Das ist Marktwirtschaft!


 
Mir dünkt, ich wurde beschi$$en


----------



## alexle (13. Dezember 2011)

Hab grad langeweile  und habe jetzt mal ausgerechnet es sind noch


151 Tage 

bis Tag X ​


----------



## Kelme (13. Dezember 2011)

Die Farbe. Mein Gott - die Farbe 

So. Ca. 90 Leute haben vorhin ein Emailchen von mir bekommen. Jungs und Mädels: Die Zeit läuft! Parallel dazu bekam ich die Anfrage, ob denn noch 12 - in Worten zwölf - Startplätze zu bekommen wären .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexle (13. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Farbe. Mein Gott - die Farbe
> 
> Is halt a´Mädelfarb


----------



## Sarrois (13. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Farbe. Mein Gott - die Farbe
> 
> So. Ca. 90 Leute haben vorhin ein Emailchen von mir bekommen. Jungs und Mädels: Die Zeit läuft! Parallel dazu bekam ich die Anfrage, ob denn noch 12 - in Worten zwölf - Startplätze zu bekommen wären .



Kelme Lenk nedd ab!
So gleich iss Nightride angesagt


----------



## donnersberger (13. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Parallel dazu bekam ich die Anfrage, ob denn noch 12 - in Worten zwölf - Startplätze zu bekommen wären .



mach doch schon mal ne Anmeldung für 2013 auf


----------



## Miro266 (13. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Farbe. Mein Gott - die Farbe
> 
> So. Ca. 90 Leute haben vorhin ein Emailchen von mir bekommen. Jungs und Mädels: Die Zeit läuft! Parallel dazu bekam ich die Anfrage, ob denn noch 12 - in Worten zwölf - Startplätze zu bekommen wären .



na ja, 12 Startplätze wieviel Roten müssen die liefern dass die noch durchgehen ?

Miro


----------



## Kelme (14. Dezember 2011)

Hör mir auf. Wir werden ja gerade massiv nach unten gehandelt. Rotwild ist quasi die Ratingagentur für Startnummernpreise und ist schon auf ein Hefe hell runter. Die 555 kriegt er trotzdem nicht, weil die schon vergeben ist und war .
Naja, aber Startplatz ist ja gegenüber Startnummer eine andere Größenordnung. Da geht vielleicht noch was.


----------



## Dddakk (14. Dezember 2011)

Ratingagenturen sollten man gar nicht erst starten lassen.  
Und Rotwild-Agenten stehen nur vorm Eiscafe rum, wie früher die Mantas.

Kelme, bleib hart!
So hart:


----------



## Rotwild 58 (14. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ratingagenturen sollten man gar nicht erst starten lassen.
> Und Rotwild-Agenten stehen nur vorm Eiscafe rum, wie früher die Mantas.
> 
> Kelme, bleib hart!
> So hart:



Was ist das?
Schimmelkäse?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Dezember 2011)

Korsischer Käse!  

Gabs da nicht ne eigenen Fred für?


----------



## donnersberger (14. Dezember 2011)

hmm lecker..

_hauchzarter Duft nach Thymian und Mandeln, Feigen und Kastanien, der Hauch von Kiefer, leichte Andeutung von Beifuß, eine Ahnung von Rosmarin und Lavendel - dieser Duft sei nach seiner Meinung identisch mit dem Duft von Korsika. Offenbar ist jedoch auch der Duft des Käses in erhöhter Konzentration in Verbindung mit einer offenen Flamme nicht ungefährlich... _

Quelle

wobei ich die korsische Käsesorte mit den lebenden Maden drin nicht selber probiert habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (14. Dezember 2011)

sag mal Dönersburger,
warst Du jetzt schon in Ischgl wandern
Was machtn die Leber


----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Korsischer Käse!
> 
> Gabs da nicht ne eigenen Fred für?



Funn dooo?




Korsika von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (14. Dezember 2011)

jepp, war schön dort  super Sonne, genug Schnee auf der Piste und viel los im Kuhstall,  Trophana Alm,.. also alles in allem Glück gehabt, Wetter war die Tage vor und nach uns nicht ganz so schnuckelig

Bist Du nicht auch unterwegs gewesen oder kurz davor??


----------



## Sarrois (14. Dezember 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> jepp, war schön dort  super Sonne, genug Schnee auf der Piste und viel los im Kuhstall, Trophana Alm,.. also alles in allem Glück gehabt, Wetter war die Tage vor und nach uns nicht ganz so schnuckelig
> 
> Bist Du nicht auch unterwegs gewesen oder kurz davor??


 
26.12-06.01

St. Christina

Es schneit seit drei Tagen, der König hat den Wettergott teuer bestechen müssen

Freundin hatte schon angedroht, wenn kein Schnee liegt ausgiebige Shoppingtouren nach Bozen und Brixen zu machen.......

Das wäre mein finanzieller Ruin geworden


----------



## Dddakk (30. Dezember 2011)

...und es steht geschrieben



​ ...


----------



## Kelme (30. Dezember 2011)

...und es steht weiterhin geschrieben




12.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr​...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (30. Dezember 2011)

isch hann Bock auf Gäsbock


----------



## Houschter (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich habt aber nicht das Startgeld in griechische Staatsanleihen investiert?!?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Dezember 2011)

In italienische bestimmt.


----------



## Dddakk (30. Dezember 2011)

..in isländische Wollzertifikate


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> isch hann Bock auf Gäsbock



"medium" oder "well done"?




Alpen-X_2010_Tag3_hda_1024_52 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (31. Dezember 2011)

Bei den Bildern kriegt man ja gleich wieder Hunger 
Guten Rutsch und bis bald im Wald


----------



## Kelme (1. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein Richtungspfeil.




Muschel.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
Hier geht es geradeaus.


----------



## Sarrois (1. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes neues Gäsbock 12 Jahr


----------



## Sarrois (1. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes neues Gäsbock 12 Jahr


----------



## Kelme (3. Januar 2012)

Gesagt - getan

Es war angekündigt. Es wurde umgesetzt. In der Starterliste findet sich niemand mehr, der nicht bezahlt hat.


Ich habe alle Zahlungseingänge bis heute - 03.01.2012 - 19:00 Uhr - berücksichtigt. 
Ich habe nicht vorher geprüft, ob da jemand dabei war, der schon x-mal gestartet ist.
 

Die restlichen Startplätze - es sind genau 36 - gehen an die Leute, die mir als erste eine Email schicken. Die nehme ich dann auf und das wars. Leute, die sich jetzt nicht mehr auf der Liste finden, können sich genau über dieses Verfahren auch anmelden. Wenn sie Glück haben, klappt es ja beim zweiten Versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. Januar 2012)

4 Rest.


----------



## Dddakk (4. Januar 2012)

...und diese Schreibtechnik dauert etwas länger, dafür ist sie haltbarer:


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Januar 2012)

[yt]v=iEfSygPLQb0[/yt]


----------



## Kelme (5. Januar 2012)

Ok, bitte keine Emails mehr schicken. 

Es gibt definitiv keine Startplätze mehr. Keinen einzigen.
Es gibt auch keinen Nachmeldeschalter in der Halle am 12. Mai.


----------



## Dddakk (5. Januar 2012)

Kelme, du Sadist!  

Wir sehen uns morgen, zur Schleichwerbung!


----------



## Kelme (13. Januar 2012)

So siehts aus:



​
Schon mal dran gewöhnen. Das taucht an diversen Stellen noch mal auf.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Januar 2012)

Darf man da auch als "Ausgetretener" an der Pilgerfahrt teilnehmen,
ohne an Gebeten, oder Gottesdiensten teilnehmen zu müssen?

Da kommt mir ne Idee für die Verpflegungsstellen...


----------



## alexle (16. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Darf man da auch als "Ausgetretener" an der Pilgerfahrt teilnehmen,
> ohne an Gebeten, oder Gottesdiensten teilnehmen zu müssen?
> 
> Da kommt mir ne Idee für die Verpflegungsstellen...


 

Die Idee wüsste ich gerne mal


----------



## Dddakk (16. Januar 2012)

..hier wird jetzt aber kein Gesprächskreis "Wunschkonzert" gebildet.

Ihr könnt dann am 12ten alle euren Namen tanz...äähh...fahren.

http://youtu.be/WeCbfzDTUck
http://youtu.be/WeCbfzDTUck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Januar 2012)

@Alexle:
Naja - Corpus et Anima Christi...

...also lecker Schoko-Oblaten und ein Schluck Rotwein,
gereicht von Vater Kelme im original Kostüm. 

(Ich werde mich dort aber nicht anstellen.)


----------



## Dddakk (16. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHcr1I7y7ok&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]Leberwurst - Klingone      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mit Sembf?


----------



## Sarrois (17. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> So siehts aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Iss das auch die Vorlage für das diesjährige Gebetskostüm


----------



## Kelme (17. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Iss das auch die Vorlage für das diesjährige Gebetskostüm


Wenn wir mal auf eine Designlinie eingeschossen sind, hält uns nix mehr.


----------



## Sarrois (17. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal auf eine Designlinie eingeschossen sind, hält uns nix mehr.


 
Aha, da bin ich mal gespannt

sieht für mich aber eher nach frühzeitlicher Keilschrift aus
als nach "Himmels Willen"


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Januar 2012)

Keilschrift, Christentum - alles längst überholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. Januar 2012)

Ojemine lieber Herrmann..
wie hab ich das nur verdient???
Bei all dem Trubel les ich eben erst deine Mail (über den Inhalt schweige ich mich aus...). Guggsd mal auf's Konto. Es macht ja auch Sinn.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - durch den Wind.....


----------



## Kelme (17. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Keilschrift, Christentum - alles längst überholt...



Mit der Trikot-App verhält es sich wie bei des "Kaisers neue Kleider". Da müssen wir ein wenig konservativ bleiben.


Kelme - ihr Muschelgucker


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Januar 2012)

???  Laaaange Leitung...  ???

(Wer iss naggisch?)


----------



## Dddakk (17. Januar 2012)

..FKK-Startblock?  Super Idee! Dann gibts Grog bei kühlem Wetter!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Januar 2012)

Aber die Herren bitte mit Socke, sonst: :kotz:


----------



## Dddakk (17. Januar 2012)

..eine Socke für 2 Füße?


----------



## Kelme (17. Januar 2012)

Socken. Wir hatten noch nie Socken.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2012)

Maloja Socken?


----------



## Kelme (17. Januar 2012)

So was in der Art:




Courmayeur - Beaufort - 2. Etappe von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2012)

kommt sicherlich gut mit diesen Hosen:







und diesem Borstengerät auf dem Kopf (Helm) ....




Besenwagenequipment von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Gruß

Fibbs - Trikot nehm ich auch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (17. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Maloja Socken?


 
Wollte da nedd jemand ne Sammelbestellung machen

Kelme, Lomo


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2012)

Also meine Bestellung ist raus


----------



## Sarrois (17. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Also meine Bestellung ist raus


 
Machs nedd so spannend..........
Bilder wolln wir sehen


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Januar 2012)

Müssen erst noch bei mir ankommen


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wollte da nedd jemand ne Sammelbestellung machen
> 
> Kelme, Lomo



Stimmt! Da war noch was ...


----------



## Sarrois (18. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Stimmt! Da war noch was ...


 
unn nu


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> unn nu



Geduld ist eine Tugend!


----------



## Sarrois (18. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Geduld ist eine Tugend!


 
Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuubbbba,
das iss genau meine Stärke


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Maloja Socken?



Angeber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Januar 2012)




----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2012)

Bis jetzt eine ganze Seite, die mit Kommentaren von irgendwelchen Socken-Wühltisch-Terroristen gefüllt wird. 

Unglaublich


----------



## Sarrois (18. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bis jetzt eine ganze Seite, die mit Kommentaren von irgendwelchen Socken-Wühltisch-Terroristen gefüllt wird.
> 
> Unglaublich


 
Moooooooooooooment, 

angefangen haben Du oder Lomo

Fibbs hat angeblich irgendwas bestellt, kann awwa nix vorweisen.

El Zimbo braucht nur eine Socke für seine Zipfel

Unn ich warte auf die angepriesene Bestellung

Das Ganze klingt für mich nach:

Erst locken, dann Bocken

Btw, wie wäre es "Um Himmels Willen" mit Socken äääähh auf Socken
Ach ich wääs jo aach nedd


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2012)

Um was ging es nochmal?


----------



## Sarrois (18. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Um was ging es nochmal?



Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig

Ich will die fleischfarbenen mit "Aut von Gans"


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig
> 
> Ich will die fleischfarbenen mit "Aut von Gans"



Hae?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (18. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hae?



Na mit Ananashautstruktur


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2012)

Genau. War mal wieder Zeit für das Bild.
Danke lomo:




Mont Blanc-23.08.-000124.jpg von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Januar 2012)




----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2012)

Ja! Ja! Ja!
Das wollte ich auch posten. Aber mit'm Smartphone  im Theater ...
Ich liebe dieses Bild ...


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2012)

... und ich hab ' mich vorhin schon gefragt wo das "ä" geblieben ist.


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2012)

Doeppelpoest


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2012)

Ich kaufe ein ae ... äh, ä!


----------



## Dddakk (18. Januar 2012)

Biddä:
EinÖrofuufzisch


----------



## lomo (18. Januar 2012)

Urheberrecht!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dddakk (18. Januar 2012)

..hebt doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>


 
Sag mal Zimbo,

Siehst Du auf Deiner kahlen Mütze auch so aus,
wenn es Minusgrade hat


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2012)

<--  So sehe ich aus, wenn's Minusgrade hat, oder regnet.

...manchmal auch wenn die Sonne scheint, oder mir jemand auf die Eier geht.
...eigentlich sehe ich immer so aus - das ist mein freundlichster Gesichtsausdruck.  

(tatsächlich setze ich gerne Rauhreif auf dem Kopf an und Eis im Bart...)


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> <-- So sehe ich aus, wenn's Minusgrade hat, oder regnet.
> 
> ...manchmal auch wenn die Sonne scheint, oder mir jemand auf die Eier geht.
> ...eigentlich sehe ich immer so aus - das ist mein freundlichster Gesichtsausdruck.
> ...


 
Raureif und Eis im Bart kenn ich

Ich denke Du siehst beim GB12 auch so aus.......

wenn ich Dir die letzte Schorle weggesoffen habe


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2012)

Dass du vor mir ankommst, will ich gar nicht abstreiten,
aber ich fahr "Kurzstrecke" - da musst du schon verdammt viel und schnell saufen...


----------



## Dddakk (19. Januar 2012)

Kords is zu!  Es gibt nur Middl und DoLangLang!


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dass du vor mir ankommst, will ich gar nicht abstreiten, da bin ich mir nedd so sicher das ich das kann
> aber ich fahr "Kurzstrecke" - da musst du schon verdammt viel und schnell saufen... da bin ich mir ganz sicher das ich das kann


 
Wooooooher weißt Du das ich Langstrecke fahre


----------



## roischiffer (19. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wooooooher weißt Du das ich Langstrecke fahre



Die Schwoowe nehmen doch immer alles, was sie kriegen können


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2012)

Scott Genius + DIMB Racing Team = Rasierte Waden... 

+ siehe Roischiffer.


----------



## lomo (19. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Scott Genius + DIMB Racing Team = Rasierte Waden...
> 
> + siehe Roischiffer.



Ok, ich muss vorher an den VPs sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss vorher an den VPs sein ...



Das krieg' ich hin. Ich schicke dich als Späher los.


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Die Schwoowe nehmen doch immer alles, was sie kriegen können


 
Oww8 Freundche denkst Du auf dem Avatar, das iss der Neckar bei Freiberg odda was



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Scott Genius + DIMB Racing Team = Rasierte Waden...


 
Meine Freundin würde sich freuen

Red mal mit Lomo und Kelme, danach wirst Du keine Angst mehr um Deine Schorle haben



lomo schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss vorher an den VPs sein ...


 
Ich würd mich an Deiner Stelle nedd zu arg beeilen,
sonst hast Du ne Alkvergiftung bis ich endlich eintreffe


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das krieg' ich hin. Ich schicke dich als Späher los.


 
Betruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug

Ich will mein Geld zurück


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss vorher an den VPs sein ...



Jetzt mach ich mir Gedanken um meine Schorle!


----------



## Kelme (19. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Betruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug
> 
> Ich will mein Geld zurück


Die Jobs, die der lomo sonst noch erledigen muss, willst du nicht haben .
Bei "Geld zurück"-Wünschen habe ich einen Sack voll Leuten im Hintergrund, die das sofort übernehmen würden. Die letzten Angebote: "Hilft es, wenn ich an dem Tag heirate, Geburtstag habe, mich Taufen lasse? Krieg' ich dann einen Startplatz?" - Aaaarrgghhhh!!!


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Jobs, die der lomo sonst noch erledigen muss, willst du nicht haben .
> Bei "Geld zurück"-Wünschen habe ich einen Sack voll Leuten im Hintergrund, die das sofort übernehmen würden. Die letzten Angebote: "Hilft es, wenn ich an dem Tag heirate, Geburtstag habe, mich Taufen lasse? Krieg' ich dann einen Startplatz?" - Aaaarrgghhhh!!!


 
Und wie wärs mit nem Carpe Diem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ich mir Gedanken um meine Schorle!


 
Das DIMB Racing Team hab ich nur um den Mädels im Forum zu imponieren

Alla hop, dann trinke mal halt die Schorle zu dritt

Kelme, 
kannst Du für meine beiden Wasserträger auch nen Lemberger oder Trollinger besorgen:kotz:


----------



## Kelme (19. Januar 2012)

Beim Versuch die Plörre in die Pfalz zu importieren, nimmt mir der Zoll die immer ab und ich muss das Zeug in den Gully kippen. Da rückt zwar immer der Gefahrlöschzug der BASF aus und pumpt den Kanal leer (warum haben die dabei so komische Anzüge an?), aber im Ergebnis kriege ich das Zeug nicht in das gelobte Land des Rieslings rein. Also nix da.


----------



## lomo (19. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das krieg' ich hin. Ich schicke dich als Späher los.



Uff. Vorausfahrzeug?


----------



## roischiffer (19. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Oww8 Freundche denkst Du auf dem Avatar, das iss der Neckar bei Freiberg odda was


Neee, is son kleiner, genauso unbedeutender wie unbegradigter Nebenfluss des schönen Rhein, dessen Name ich immer wieder vergesse - aber egal 


Sarrois schrieb:


> ... Deine Schorle ...


&


Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> die Schorle
> ...


in der Pfalz gibbit nur maskuline (gemischte & benannte) Schorle - feminine eher weiter nördlich, in Hochdeutschland


Sarrois schrieb:


> Kelme,
> kannst Du für meine beiden Wasserträger auch nen Lemberger oder Trollinger besorgen:kotz:


Lemberger, Trollinger ... bestimmt noch 1/8 Gläser zum stilechten schlotzen  ... also sowas geht ja mal garnich  ... mußte die Jungs halt auf Schobbe-Schorle einstellen/trainieren ... ihr habt ja noch ein paar Monde Zeit bis dahin


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


>


So ne lange Socke...? Angeber!!




Kelme schrieb:


> Genau. War mal wieder Zeit für das Bild.
> Danke lomo:
> 
> 
> ...


Ist "gerupft" das neue "rasiert"?


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Lemberger, Trollinger ... bestimmt noch 1/8 Gläser zum stilechten schlotzen  ... also sowas geht ja mal garnich  ... mußte die Jungs halt auf Schobbe-Schorle einstellen/trainieren ... ihr habt ja noch ein paar Monde Zeit bis dahin


 
Junge,
nemm Schwaben versuchen Weinkultur beizubringen ist einfach nur,

*Perlen vor die Säue *


----------



## lomo (19. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So ne lange Socke...? Angeber!!
> ...



Ach so, ich dachte halt, dass es auf dei Länge ankommt ... wird doch immer behauptet.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ....
> Ist "gerupft" das neue "rasiert"?


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Fibbs hat angeblich irgendwas bestellt, kann awwa nix vorweisen.






Maloja Schienbeinschützer von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2012)

iiihhhhhhh.....so würde mich meine Frau nich rauslassen...


----------



## Kelme (20. Januar 2012)

Manchmal bin ich so froh, dass eine neue Seite im Thread anfängt und das "Objekt" gerade nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Ich fürchte aber, dass die Freude von kurzer Dauer ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Maloja Schienbeinschützer von fibbs79 auf Flickr


 

Fouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul
Du hast dem Kind die Strumpfhose geklaut und zerschnitten


----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich so froh, dass eine neue Seite im Thread anfängt und das "Objekt" gerade nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Ich fürchte aber, dass die Freude von kurzer Dauer ist ...


 
Dein Gebet wurde erhört

"Um Himmels Willen" wirft große Schatten


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fibbs79/6730724183/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fibbs79/6730724183/ auf Flickr


sind das die ganz neuen aus diesem intelligenten Material, das beim Sturz automatisch eine "Service-Luke" zum Versorgen der Wunden öffnet?


----------



## Dddakk (20. Januar 2012)

Aldernadiehv:







..währte nur kurz...


----------



## Radler-01 (20. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> sind das die ganz neuen aus diesem intelligenten Material, das beim Sturz automatisch eine "Service-Luke" zum Versorgen der Wunden öffnet?


 

nee, das sind die, bei deren Anblick alles aus dem Weg geht bzw flieht und so die Schienbeine schützt 

(btw: bekommt der Besitzer der "Haut" eigentlich Abbildungs-Provision ? - könnte ja fast als Motiv des Jahres gewertet werden)


----------



## Kelme (21. Januar 2012)

dddakk schrieb:


> aldernadiehv:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Grööööööhhhhlll!!*


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Januar 2012)

Ihr wisst hoffentlich, dass ihr dem Model für jedes gepostete Bild Tantiemen bezahlen müsst...


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ihr wisst hoffentlich, dass ihr dem Model für jedes gepostete Bild Tantiemen bezahlen müsst...



Ich hab was auf die Seite gelegt ....




Mont Blanc-23.08.-000124.jpg von *lomo* auf Flickr



Mont Blanc-23.08.-000124.jpg von *lomo* auf Flickr



Mont Blanc-23.08.-000124.jpg von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Maloja Schienbeinschützer von fibbs79 auf Flickr





Küüüühl! Wo issen der "Gefällt mir"-Button?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. Januar 2012)

Bestimmt hat sie sich direkt an den Anwalt am Fuße des Weinbiets gewendet, statt hier zu reagieren.
Das gibt noch böses Forumsblut...


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bestimmt hat sie sich direkt an den Anwalt am Fuße des Weinbiets gewendet, statt hier zu reagieren.
> Das gibt noch böses Forumsblut...



Öh! ....
Was tun?


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2012)

...Familie in Palermo anrufen.


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Familie in Palermo anrufen.



Deine Familie?


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2012)

Wir sind doch alle Italiener, manche Kaptäne, manche Hafenkommandanten!


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

Neee, neee, neee!!!
Kein Italiener!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2012)

O.K..  Dann Palatinos!

Nacht, Giacomo Nino!


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

dddakk schrieb:


> o.k..  Dann palatinos!
> 
> nacht, giacomo nino!



wtf!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2012)

So, damit gewisse Nörgler zufrieden sind und nicht blöd rummaulen müssen, kopiere ich das mal hierher...



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich wollt eigentlich mit meinem carbony fahren und um das gemütliche zu betonen wollt ich die variostütze reinmachen... falls du mit dem fully fährst sag auf jeden fall bescheid dann nehm ich auch das enduro und wir fahren zusammen
> 
> ...hätt ich ne vario stütze fürs FR HT würde ich mit dem fahren


Ich überlegs mir noch, ob ich doch mit dem Surge fahre. Hatte aber eh vor mit freak511 zusammen zu fahren und der fährt auf jeden Fall mit dem Enduro (VSX), der hat nämlich nix anderes  Würde also passen  Variostütze hab ich eh keine 




Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Startblock für 50 Leute, die nach dem Motto "Rasierte Waden" starten. Der Rest (555) sind alles Genussbiker oder alte Säcke oder beides .


Hehe, ich habe mich bei der richtigen Veranstaltung angemeldet 




Dddakk schrieb:


> ..besonders lustig sind die AWPler, die zusammen in einem Startblock starteten.
> Die sind uphill sehr gemütlich, an den VPS genüsslich, aber downhill eher heftig!


Ich kenn die Jungs  ...und der Rhythmus klingt ganz nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)

Kelme,
ich hab ne kleine Fingerübung für Dich

Kannst Du für mich nen Starter umtragen


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Januar 2012)

Das wird teuer...


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das wird teuer...


 
Carpe Diem
oder Trollinger:kotz:


----------



## Kelme (25. Januar 2012)

Carpe Diem und bitte per PN


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Carpe Diem und bitte per PN


 
Warum kein Trollinger
War gestern erst kaufen





PN kommt


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Januar 2012)

Carpe Diem per PN?


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)

el zimbo schrieb:


> carpe diem per pn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So, damit gewisse Nörgler zufrieden sind und nicht blöd rummaulen müssen, kopiere ich das mal hierher...
> 
> Ich überlegs mir noch, ob ich doch mit dem Surge fahre. Hatte aber eh vor mit freak511 zusammen zu fahren und der fährt auf jeden Fall mit dem Enduro (VSX), der hat nämlich nix anderes  Würde also passen  Variostütze hab ich eh keine
> 
> ...



wollt ich gestern auch schon machen ... aber irgendwie zu faul gewesen  danke fürs machen


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wollt ich gestern auch schon machen ... aber irgendwie zu faul gewesen  danke fürs machen


 
Du, sag mal hast Du Deine Bilder beim Biken in 4:3 gemacht und auf 16:9 aufgezogen

Oder hast Du wirklich Arme wie ich Oberschenkel


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Januar 2012)

äh... ne is gänzlich perspektivisch unbearbeitet


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

Der Thorsten, unser neues Arm-Model  Radspocht-Club "Digge Ärm" Nußloch  Dicke Waden sind ja sowas von gestern...


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Thorsten, unser neues Arm-Model  Radspocht-Club "Digge Ärm" Nußloch  Dicke Waden sind ja sowas von gestern...


 
Lass das bloss nedd Lomo hören
Sonst hockt der nur noch auf dem Dackelschneider


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> äh... ne is gänzlich perspektivisch unbearbeitet


 
Ok,
ich hab jetzt meine Brille geputzt und die Ärm sinn immer noch so dick

Ich hoffe ja die sind durch ehrlich Arbeit gewachsen


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Carpe Diem per PN?


 
Dazu hat sich Kelme das Gerät hier gekauft

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNa8zEYp7WE"]USB wine      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Den Wein schick ich dann per Mail


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2012)

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Ich mach hier Spaß, und dann gibt's sowas wirklich! 
Daran merke ich, dass auch ich älter werde - der Fortschritt entgleitet meiner Kenntnis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich mach hier Spaß, und dann gibt's sowas wirklich!
> Daran merke ich, dass auch ich älter werde - der Fortschritt entgleitet meiner Kenntnis...


 
Dann leg Dir mal schnellstens den Stick zu alter Sack

Dann schick ich Dir mal nen guten Trollinger


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Thorsten, unser neues Arm-Model
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAAA ... ich werf mich weg 



Sarrois schrieb:


> Ok,
> ich hab jetzt meine Brille geputzt und die Ärm sinn immer noch so dick
> 
> 
> ...



richtige ernäherung viel eiweiß und KH ...und natürlich liter weise schweiß


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Lass das bloss nedd Lomo hören
> Sonst hockt der nur noch auf dem Dackelschneider


Schneid ma Daggel mit de Ärm?  Sieht dann wohl so aus:









Sarrois schrieb:


> Dazu hat sich Kelme das Gerät hier gekauft


revolutionaire!!  Gibts den auch schon für USB 3.0? Wobei höhere "Bitrate" eigentlich eher zu Zimbos Vorlieben passen würde 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> richtige ernäherung viel eiweiß und KH ...und natürlich liter weise schweiß


Und ich sauf literweise Weightgainer... auf die Idee, Schweiß zu trinken bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Naja, scheint ja zu wirken


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Der Typ sieht fast aus wie Herr Flugrost...


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Typ sieht fast aus wie Herr Flugrost...



Axo
Ich dachte das wäre der Zimbo


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Bart fehlt (mindestens)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bart fehlt (mindestens)...


 Jep
Und um einiges jünger sieht er auch aus


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn 900 Jahre alt du bist, nicht so gut aussehen du wirst.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Typ sieht fast aus wie Herr Flugrost...



Meinst Du den Rollstuhl oder die Glatze?


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein Bild aus der Zukunft, in der du als Model für Reha-Produkte arbeitest,
denn den Rollstuhl brauchst du hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn die Kohle stimmt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Typ sieht fast aus wie Herr Flugrost...


Und ich wollt noch drunter schreiben: Armiiin, bisch duus? 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn 900 Jahre alt du bist, nicht so gut aussehen du wirst.


So gut meinst du?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2012)

Und keinen deut schlechter...


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2012)

Leute, ihr macht hier Späße und auf mich prasseln die Nachfragen ein, warum denn die Anmeldung nicht mehr klappt und man würde doch noch den Freund vom Kumpel seiner Freundin und so ... . Irgendwie habt ihr den leichteren Teil erwischt. Aber damit müssen wir leben.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Januar 2012)

Eine Runde Mitleid!?!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2012)

Kann man sich eigentlich schon für nächstes Jahr anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. Januar 2012)

"Wenn ich noch keine 18 bin, kann ich dann auch ohne Einverständniserklärung meiner Eltern mitfahren?"


----------



## Sarrois (27. Januar 2012)

Hast Du meine Umtragung wenigstens schon gemacht

Hast Du nedd eindeutig auf Eurer HP stehen, das der Bart ab ist

Wenn nedd, dann antworte doch mit den Worten von"Ralf Mohr"
Dann verstehen es die Leute besser


----------



## Kelme (27. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eine Runde Mitleid!?!


Ne, bestimmt nicht. Höchstens mit den Leuten, die in 2012 keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen. Für uns als Veranstalter ist die Situation schon ein wenig komfortabler, aber mal ehrlich: Es hat mehr Spaß gemacht selbst am Tag der Veranstaltung noch eine Startnummer aus der Kiste ziehen zu können und jeden auf die Strecke zu lassen. Wir machen das Ding doch nicht, um Leute *nicht* fahren zu lassen, sondern um Leuten den Spaß zu ermöglichen. Wer in den letzten zwei/drei Jahren dabei war, stimmt hoffentlich zu, dass es keinen Sinn macht mehr Leute auf die Strecke zu lassen. Es ist nur nachgelagert die Frage, ob wir mehr genehmigt bekommen. Das fragen wir gar nicht nach. Wir sind der Meinung, dass wir nicht mehr *können *(Start-/Zielgelände, Strecke, VPs, ...) und wollen.


----------



## Sarrois (27. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ne, bestimmt nicht. Höchstens mit den Leuten, die in 2012 keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen. Für uns als Veranstalter ist die Situation schon ein wenig komfortabler, aber mal ehrlich: Es hat mehr Spaß gemacht selbst am Tag der Veranstaltung noch eine Startnummer aus der Kiste ziehen zu können und jeden auf die Strecke zu lassen. Wir machen das Ding doch nicht, um Leute *nicht* fahren zu lassen, sondern um Leuten den Spaß zu ermöglichen. Wer in den letzten zwei/drei Jahren dabei war, stimmt hoffentlich zu, dass es keinen Sinn macht mehr Leute auf die Strecke zu lassen. Es ist nur nachgelagert die Frage, ob wir mehr genehmigt bekommen. Das fragen wir gar nicht nach. Wir sind der Meinung, dass wir nicht mehr *können *(Start-/Zielgelände, Strecke, VPs, ...) und wollen.


 
Jetzt mal ehrlich Kelme, 
die Anmeldung war laaaaaaaaaaange genug möglich
Mehr könnt Ihr halt nedd machen, oder willst Du jedem persöhnlich ne Einladung senden


----------



## Miro266 (27. Januar 2012)

oder willst Du jedem persöhnlich ne Einladung senden[/QUOTE]

Ne, dann isses ja wie bei SIS.....:Teilnehmer handverlesen 

Miro'


----------



## Dddakk (27. Januar 2012)

...Apropos Einladung.....


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Miro266 schrieb:


> oder willst Du jedem persöhnlich ne Einladung senden


 
Ne, dann isses ja wie bei SIS.....:Teilnehmer handverlesen 

Miro'[/quote]

Jetzt sag bloß Du hast keine bekommen


----------



## Miro266 (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ne, dann isses ja wie bei SIS.....:Teilnehmer handverlesen
> 
> Miro'


 
Jetzt sag bloß Du hast keine bekommen[/QUOTE]


----------



## Miro266 (30. Januar 2012)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag bloß Du hast keine bekommen


[/QUOTE]

....ich darf ja nie mitfahren, Kelme streicht mich immer aus der Startliste und sagt vergiß es.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

....ich darf ja nie mitfahren, Kelme streicht mich immer aus der Startliste und sagt vergiß es.....[/quote]

Für gestrichen zu werden musst Du ja erst mal drin gestanden haben


----------



## Kelme (30. Januar 2012)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag bloß Du hast keine bekommen





Miro266 schrieb:


> ....ich darf ja nie mitfahren, Kelme streicht mich immer aus der Startliste und sagt vergiß es.....


So stelle ich mir das vor. Ich brauche es nicht mehr selbst schreiben, sondern die Leute, die ich sowieso von der Liste streiche, machen das selbst.

Kleine Info: Am Wochenende sind wir von der Spaltung das neue Stück bis nach Esthal abgefahren. Kurze Steigung - dann rollt es und im Anschluss fließt ein schöner Trail am Hang entlang bevor es steiler bergab geht. Mir gefällt das und die Begleitung fand das auch nicht übel (und die Frau hat Erfahrung).


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Welch harte Worte von dem, sonst so sanftmütigen Kelme

btw: Watt macht die Umtragung


----------



## Kelme (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> btw: Watt macht die Umtragung



Erläädschd


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Erläädschd


 
Shit, kannst Du den Ort noch in Ebersbach umändern, sonst killt der mich

Und dann bleibt die Frage, welches Schweinderl häddense denn gärn?

http://www.saintecroix-lamanuelle.com/vins.htm


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2012)

Auch erläädschd


Kelme - der vierte von links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2012)

Der iss ja gepanscht - da steht was von 50% irgendwas und 50% sowienoch.
Komische Sprache...


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2012)

Zimbo, eines der Rätsel der Weinwissenschaft .
Der Deutsche liest Cuvet und denkt "gepanscht". Der Franzmann macht das auch und es kommt ein toller Wein dabei heraus, der dann von den deutschen Weinliebhabern mit Begeisterung zu teils überhöhten Preisen gekauft wird.


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auch erläädschd
> 
> 
> Kelme - der vierte von links


 
Dankscheee.

Rotwein wird echt schwer
Muss im Keller glotzen, aber den vierten hab ich garantiert nedd mehr
Den ersten hab ich auf jeden Fall, ist ein Charmeur, da wird aber nicht viel für Dich über bleiben, falls Deine Frau mittrinkt



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der iss ja gepanscht - da steht was von 50% irgendwas und 50% sowienoch.
> Komische Sprache...


 
Gepanscht ist Trollinger und Lemberger:kotz:

Die Sprache solltest Du kennen, wohnst ja nedd weit von den Vogesen
weg


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Den ersten hab ich auf jeden Fall, ist ein Charmeur, da wird aber nicht viel für Dich über bleiben, falls Deine Frau mittrinkt
> ...


Die Vorlieben beim Rotwein sind bei meiner Frau wie ihr Humor - ...


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Vorlieben beim Rotwein sind bei meiner Frau wie ihr Humor - ...


 
Das konnt ich mir schon vorstellen, 
sonst hättest Du nicht wieder nach Rotem gefragt

Hast Du den anderen schon vernichtet?


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2012)

Ich würde da nicht von Vernichtung reden, sondern von einem Genuss . Ein sehr vergnüglicher Abend und der Wein hatte einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil .


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2012)

So langsam muss ich deine Frau echt mal kennen lernen.
Die liest doch hoffentlich nicht incognito hier mit, oder?


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2012)

So wie's ausschaut, wurde heute ein Sahneschnittchen für den 12. Mai genehmigt.
Das gibt für beide Strecken und für die einen halt früher und die anderen später.


----------



## Dddakk (6. Februar 2012)

1 Teilnehmer weniger:

Contador - out!   

Fehlt nur noch der, der den großen Namen zu unrecht rägt. 
(oder gehört das ins blaue Forum?)


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2012)

@kelme: 
@d³ak²:  (eigentlich wie immer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (7. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... wurde heute ein Sahneschnittchen ... genehmigt ...
> Das gibt für beide Strecken und für die einen halt früher und die anderen später.


 
Wie sollen 555 Starter von einem Kuchenstück satt werden , das wird ja noch kleiner als klein - obwohl, es soll ja Anhänger der "experimentellen Küche" im Bereich der Molekularernährung geben.


----------



## roischiffer (8. Februar 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Wie sollen 555 Starter von einem Kuchenstück satt werden , das wird ja noch kleiner als klein - obwohl, es soll ja Anhänger der "experimentellen Küche" im Bereich der Molekularernährung geben.



Die gabs schon vor über 2.000 Jahren ... hatte damals schon eine richtig fette Party an sonem See ... kannste nachlesen - im Buch der Bücher "Speißung der 555 am Helmbachweiher"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  oda so ähnlich - über Wasser laufen (ohne Schlittschuhe) incl.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Februar 2012)

So mit "Wasser zu Schorle" ?


----------



## Kelme (8. Februar 2012)

Ah, ich sehe die Teilnehmer bereiten sich durch Literaturstudium auf das Ereignis vor. Sehr löblich. Jetzt noch den Rosenkranz üben und es passt. Falls mit dem letzten Punkt jemand Probleme hat: Wir machen am 12. Mai ein "Schnellseminar" .


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2012)

Und wir sind dann die "Anti's"...


----------



## Radler-01 (8. Februar 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> ... kannste nachlesen - im Buch der Bücher ...


 
ist mit zwar geläufig aber daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Da ist ja dann noch Platz nach oben (5000 - 555).

@kelme: getreu dem Motto - back to the roots; sehr löblich 
und (s. o.) Starterzahl kann nach oben erhöht werden, das Sahneschnittchen reicht locker


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und wir sind dann die "Anti's"...


Endlich normale Leute  Sind noch Plätze im Ketzer-Block frei?


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Endlich normale Leute  Sind noch Plätze im Ketzer-Block frei?


 
Wäre auch dabei

Ich werd nicht als Kreuzritter losziehen,
soviel Saumagen könnt Ihr gar nicht grillen


----------



## Kelme (8. Februar 2012)

Ketzer-Block ist ein guter Vorschlag  . Die gewinnen alle 10 Sozialstunden in der JVA, im Hospitz, im Lichtblick. Vorzugsweise abzuleisten an so elenden Feiertagen wie Karfreitag, Ostermontag und Weihnachten (nur wenn der Tag auf einen Wochentag fällt). Ketzer-Starter aus BaWü dürfen ersatzweise auch am 06. Januar ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (8. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> So mit "Wasser zu Schorle" ?



Ja, in der ersten Stufe von "Wasser zu Schorle" und danach als Übung für die weiter Fortgeschrittenen die Rückverwandlung von "Schorle zu Schweiß"


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ketzer-Block ist ein guter Vorschlag  . Die gewinnen alle 10 Sozialstunden in der JVA, im Hospitz, im Lichtblick. Vorzugsweise abzuleisten an so elenden Feiertagen wie Karfreitag, Ostermontag und Weihnachten (nur wenn der Tag auf einen Wochentag fällt). Ketzer-Starter aus BaWü dürfen ersatzweise auch am 06. Januar ran.


 
Kein Problem,
meine beiden Jünger werden meine Strafe mit absitzen

Aber apropo Sozialstunden, jetzt wo Du mir damit drohst werden Erinnerungen wach, wie ich mal 6 Samstage im Herbst auf dem Friedhof Laub rechen musste
Weil ich etwas in der Art verbrochen hatte.

http://youtu.be/cy4muAb1LdQ


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2012)

Pöser Pursche!


----------



## Dddakk (9. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht besser nen "Bewachter Knacki-Mit-Ausgang-Startblock" einführen?


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Vielleicht besser nen "Bewachter Knacki-Mit-Ausgang-Startblock" einführen?


 
Jep, und Kelme kriegt die Fernsteuerung für die Fußfesseln


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ketzer-Block ist ein guter Vorschlag  . Die gewinnen alle 10 Sozialstunden in der JVA, im Hospitz, im Lichtblick. Vorzugsweise abzuleisten an so elenden Feiertagen wie Karfreitag, Ostermontag und Weihnachten (nur wenn der Tag auf einen Wochentag fällt). Ketzer-Starter aus BaWü dürfen ersatzweise auch am 06. Januar ran.


Kein Problem, ich kaufe einfach ein paar Ablassbriefe, dann kann ich mir das sparen  Diese Praxis ist doch noch aktuell, oder? Habe mich länger nicht damit beschäftigt...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Jep, und Kelme kriegt die Fernsteuerung für die Fußfesseln


Ferngesteuerte Fußfesseln aufm Rad... das klingt nach E-Bike 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich kaufe einfach ein paar Ablassbriefe, dann kann ich mir das sparen  Diese Praxis ist doch noch aktuell, oder? Habe mich länger nicht damit beschäftigt...


 
Keine Ahnung, ruf mal den Bundespräsidenten oder Tattoobetty an,
die wissen am besten wie man die Rübe aus der Schlinge zieht


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ruf mal den Bundespräsidenten oder Tattobetty an, die wissen am besten wie man die Rübe aus der Schlinge zieht


Gute Idee, werd ihm mal was auf die Mailbox brüllen...


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> werd ihm mal was auf die Mailbox brüllen...


 
Vorsicht, so weit ich weiß, hat er darauf das alleinige Patent


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2012)

Ach, was mir noch zu dem "verroschdede NSU" eingefallen ist: klück müsch


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach, was mir noch zu dem "verroschdede NSU" eingefallen ist: klück müsch



Wie geil! Wusst ich noch net.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Februar 2012)

..zum einrollen für den GB 12 !


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2012)

Tja, komme erst am 05.05. wieder aus dem Trainingslager zurück ... 
... aber als Zaungast werde ich wohl vorbeischauen.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Februar 2012)

Heimlichtrainierer bei Fuentes?


----------



## Kelme (10. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heimlichtrainierer bei Fuentes?


Du meinst im Kühlschrank ist wieder Platz?

@lomo: Sehr feine Veranstaltung


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach, was mir noch zu dem "verroschdede NSU" eingefallen ist: klück müsch


 
Ich wette mal, das Klapp-Tandem  gewinnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heimlichtrainierer bei Fuentes?



Wohnt der auf Malle?


----------



## Sarrois (10. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wohnt der auf Malle?


 
Zweigstelle


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich sind die Kühlschränke gut  gefüllt ...


----------



## Sarrois (10. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind die Kühlschränke gut gefüllt ...


 
Am Ballermann oder in der Zweigstelle

Fährst Du da nur Dackelschneider oder auch richtig Rad


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Am Ballermann oder in der Zweigstelle
> 
> Fährst Du da nur Dackelschneider oder auch richtig Rad


----------



## Dddakk (10. Februar 2012)

Auf Malle kann man radfahren?
Zwischen den spanischen Busfahrern, englischen Mietwagenfahrern und deutschen Schulmeisterern?

Masochist!


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Auf Malle kann man radfahren?
> Zwischen den spanischen Busfahrern, englischen Mietwagenfahrern und deutschen Schulmeisterern?
> 
> Masochist!



Sag das mal DP!


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach, was mir noch zu dem "verroschdede NSU" eingefallen ist: klück müsch



wie geil ist das denn... wenn ich bis meldeschluss noch ein klapprad irgendwo her bekomm mach ich da mit und lass den schinderhannes marathon sausen


----------



## Dddakk (10. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sag das mal DP!



Masochist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (13. Februar 2012)

So langsam werde ich mir Gedanken über die Vorbereitung auf meinen allerersten Gäsbock machen müssen. Über Winter habe ich 6 Kilo zugelegt, was für mich im Rahmen ist. Das Marathon-Rad ist soweit fertig, zwei stählerne Ketten sind montiert, und werden meinem Antritt standhalten müssen.

Meine Übersetzung wird 34:19 oder 34:20 sein, bei 54-622 Bereifung. Ist das zweckmäßig für die Strecke?

Natürlich habe ich für die lange Distanz gemeldet, auch wenn Mai für mich noch sehr früh ist, da ich traditionell immer erst in Forum komme, wenn die Saison vorbei ist.

Ja, ich freue mich schon sehr!


----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2012)

Razor, kannst ruhig schreiben, dass du mit dem 20-Neiner fahren willst. Wir kennen 54-622 auch im Klartext . 34:20 wird passen, weil das irgendwo bei 2:1 und ein bissel leichter bei richtigen Laufrädern ausläuft.

Jetzt machst du noch fein ein Liedchen dazu und schon ist die Welt wieder schön :


----------



## roischiffer (13. Februar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Übersetzung wird 34:19 oder 34:20 sein, bei 54-622 Bereifung. Ist das zweckmäßig für die Strecke?


Zur Übersetzung kann ich dir nix schreiben, da ich auf 27Gänge schwöre  
Aber mit der Reifendimension liegste schon mal - grob gesagt - im Zielbereich - die Wahl eines geeigneten Profils/Herstellers könnte man - wenn man nur wollte & bestimmt recht kurzfristig - mittels einer Diskussion hier im Forum klären.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

Doppelkette?

Das stammt aber nicht von Dir, oder?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=553PBzC224c"]Deutsche Meisterschaften Singlespeed-Doppelkette 2010      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Der Sprecher erscheint ein wenig, ..., na sagen mal so: Der Sprecher von Seitenbacher ist dagegen ein Hektiker.

Wozu braucht man eine Doppelkette? Hast Du die 6 kg allein in Beinmuskeln umgesetzt? 

Eine Fahrradkette hat eine maximale Zugbelastung von 11.000 N (kann das einer der Herren oder Damen Ingeneure ma in Watt umsetzen?). Oder macht man die mit einem Ssp einfach so kaputt? Die Schlaffies mit denen ich fahre, können das nicht!


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Februar 2012)

Lieber Haardtfahrer, sicher weißt Du auch, dass jede Kette nur so stark ist, wie ihr schwächstes Glied. Die Doppelkette ist aber mindestens so stark, wie ihr zweitschwächstes Glied, meistens aber noch viel stärker, und das kann im entscheidenden Fall eine ganze Menge mehr sein. Denk mal darüber nach!

Mir sind im Leben tatsächlich schon viele (Einzel-) Ketten gerissen, die meisten beim SSP. Das Fahren mit Doppelkette aber erzeugt ein unheimlich sicheres, wohliges und positives Gefühl, wer es mal probiert hat, will nicht mehr ohne! Auch der Klang vom Antrieb her ist mit Doppelkette so beruhigend, so sinnlich und eingängig, einfach nur schön!

@Kelme: Danke für die Bestätigung mit der Übersetzung, dann wäre ich ja gerüstet. Den Text vom Lied habe ich verfasst, und ich summe die passende Melodie schon mal vor mich hin. Aber ich bin noch bei der Arbeit (Kinder und Jugendliche zurück auf den rechten Weg bringen, und deren besorgte Mütter beruhigen), doch sobald ich in meinem Studio bin, geht es los!

Zum Ausgangsthema Gäsbock 12, muss ich noch mal erwähnen, wie sehr ich mich schon darauf freue!


----------



## Sarrois (13. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Eine Fahrradkette hat eine maximale Zugbelastung von 11.000 N (kann das einer der Herren oder Damen Ingeneure ma in Watt umsetzen?)



W ist die Einheit für Leistung und hat die Einheit Nm/s. Arbeit oder Energie hat die Einheit Nm oder J (Joule).
Ein Moment ist ein Vektor (Kraft x Hebelarm), d.h. das Kreuzprodukt aus Kraft und Hebelarm und Arbeit ist ein Skalar (Kraft* Weg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> W ist die Einheit für Leistung und hat die Einheit Nm/s. Arbeit oder Energie hat die Einheit Nm oder J (Joule).
> Ein Moment ist ein Vektor (Kraft x Hebelarm), d.h. das Kreuzprodukt aus Kraft und Hebelarm und Arbeit ist ein Skalar (Kraft* Weg).



"Einfache Erklärungen klingen plausibel, sind aber oft falsch. Ein komplexes Problem benötigt eine Mindestkomplexität der Erklärung."


----------



## Houschter (13. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> W ist die Einheit für Leistung und hat die Einheit Nm/s. Arbeit oder Energie hat die Einheit Nm oder J (Joule).



Autschn!


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du noch fein ein Liedchen dazu und schon ist die Welt wieder schön :


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox9--mpTey0"]GÃ¤sbock 12      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Die Welt ist wirklich schön!


----------



## lomo (13. Februar 2012)

OMG ... äh, um Himmels Willen!!!


----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Autschn!


 
Doppelautsch

Meinte 1W=1J/s

          1J=1Nm=1Ws

Kommt defonn wenn ma saarlännisch in hochdeitsch üwwäsätzt


----------



## Dddakk (14. Februar 2012)

Ihr habt Probleme....  

Meins ist gerade: wie bringe ich 200x120 auf 80x180cm  
 = 88!  (viel zu lang)


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme....
> 
> Meins ist gerade: wie bringe ich 200x120 auf 80x180cm
> = 88!  (viel zu lang)



Stell dich net so an!


----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme....
> 
> Meins ist gerade: wie bringe ich 200x120 auf 80x180cm
> = 88! (viel zu lang)


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Februar 2012)

@Ddddddddddakk:

Ich weiß zwar nicht um was es geht, aber zuerst würd ich's mal um 90° drehen.


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Ddddddddddakk:
> 
> Ich weiß zwar nicht um was es geht, aber zuerst würd ich's mal um 90° drehen.



Nochmal:
"Einfache Erklärungen klingen plausibel, sind aber oft falsch. Ein komplexes Problem benötigt eine Mindestkomplexität der Erklärung."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Februar 2012)

Zu Doppelkette und Ballade passt doch das Wochenmotto prima:

Jeck, lohß Jegge lahns!

Aber Wicki hatte nie eine Sonnenbrille auf! 

Und coole Badekappen sind rot und von Adidas!


----------



## Dddakk (14. Februar 2012)

..is jedreht und jedehnt un werd gedruhgd!


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Februar 2012)

Vor dem 12. Mail ist für mich kein Start bei einem anderen Event geplant, daher gilt meine ganze Vorbereitung und Konzentration momentan dem Gäsbock 12. Neben dem üblichen Grundlagenprogramm und speziellen Koordinationsübungen liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk auf der Ernährung, die sämtliche wichtigen Inhaltsstoffe bereitstellen, und schmackhaft sein muss. Die von Sportmedizinern empfohlene Mindestmenge von 2 Litern Flüssigkeit pro Tag erreiche ich ebenfalls durch eiserne Disziplin!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNaBym_M2cg"]My GÃ¤sbock      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2012)

Für die, die aus dem Westen anreisen (fddadWa):


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Für die, die aus dem Westen anreisen (fddadWa):



Sieht die Grafik fddadOa anders aus????


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sieht die Grafik fddadOa anders aus????



Auf jeden Fall 
Die aus dem Osten kriegen großes Hochformat. Die "Westler" sind Querköppe.


----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2012)

awwer sicher: fddadOa






und nein: Nord und Süd schwenken ja vorher auf Ost- Und West-Route ein.


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2012)

Aus Richtung Norden kriegt die PantherKuh ein Schild, falls er über "Gelbes Kreuz" vom Lambi morgens kommt .


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aus Richtung Norden kriegt die PantherKuh ein Schild, falls er über "Gelbes Kreuz" vom Lambi morgens kommt .



Aber nur, wenn er auch eine Nachlese abliefert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Februar 2012)

Zur eigenen Positionierung in der Welt des Geländeradfahrens hier einmal eine klare Aussage aus dem Blackforest - oder wie wir früher sagten - Südschwarzwald:

http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/pages/96_marathon.php

Achtet bitte auf die "Durchfahrtszeit"! 

Jetzt wisst Ihr, wie es anderswo zugeht!


----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2012)

22er Schnitt in 3 Stunden auf Forstwegen?  machst du doch mit links

1x 700 HM am Stück, 3x250 HM am Stück + x = Feierabendrunde

und bis auf Hefezopf-naggisch gibts niggs zu essen, und nur Apfelschorle zu trinken  

Und es dürfen wohl nur Tandems mit 3 (!) Rädern mitfahren! siehe "Logo".

nene, das iss niggs für mich!   

Aber die Gegend ist schön 
Ab Sonntag werde ich sie mal wieder testen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Februar 2012)

Neenee, 77/2000 haben die für genau drei Stunden kalkuliert! 

Hier auf dem Weinbiet bin ich ja gaaanz knapp hinter Kurschi, der schafft hier ja nur einen Schnitt unter 25 km/h. Da ist also noch Luft!


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...Hier auf dem Weinbiet bin ich ja gaaanz knapp hinter Kurschi, ...



Aha. Trägst du auch diese Stützstrümpfe?


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/pages/96_marathon.php
> Jetzt wisst Ihr, wie es anderswo zugeht!



Hahahaha, musste gerade herzhaft lachen:
"4. Doping

4.1. Der Teilnehmer weiß, dass Doping die bewusste Manipulation des Körpers ist, um bessere Leistungen zu erreichen und dass dies entsprechend den Satzungen des Deutschen Sportbundes und des Bundes Deutscher Radfahrer bestraft wird."

Da der BDR sich selbst kontrolliert, wird es wohl kaum zu Strafen kommen .. und wenn, wie sieht die Strafe aus?
"Wirft den Purschen zu Poden!"


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. Februar 2012)

nee nee nee nee nee, es heißt:
chleudert.
Chleudert den Purchen zu Poden!
Oder: Wirf ihn auf den Fußpoden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2012)

Cheiche, ich chollte becher tchitieren!
Aber mein Vorbild vor Herr von und tchu Guddenberch kann ech auch nicht becher!

Logopädin anyone?


----------



## Sarrois (16. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Cheiche, ich chollte becher tchitieren!
> Aber mein Vorbild vor Herr von und tchu Guddenberch kann ech auch nicht becher!
> 
> Logopädin anyone?


 
Ne Freundin von mir hat ne Praxis


----------



## Dddakk (16. Februar 2012)

Hefezopf & Cola:
50,-  bis 65,- EUR   

O.K. O.K., ist nicht vergleichbar mit GB 12. Weil das Startpaket vom blauen Rochen ist inklusive, aber ein Zitat von deren Homepage habe ich noch:
http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/clips/img.php?id=929&bild=4
Da bin ich schon zu alt dafür........

ROOOAAR!


----------



## Dddakk (16. Februar 2012)

Zurück zum Geschäft..

Für den, der aus dem Norden kommt:


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Aha. Trägst du auch diese Stützstrümpfe?



Ich trage doch immer Ganzkörperstrümpfe, lasse aber die Beine frei!


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ne Freundin von mir hat ne Praxis



Im Saargebiet?


----------



## Sarrois (16. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Im Saargebiet?


 
 

Oui à la Sarre

Im Schwabenland hat man keine Freunde........nur Neider


----------



## Bergfried (16. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Im Saargebiet?



ha,ha,ha!


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2012)

Fürchet Euch nicht ...



​


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2012)

Gibt es auch noch eine Speisekarte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Gibt es auch noch eine Speisekarte?


Später. Also so am Tag des Herrn oder so


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2012)

..zu viele VPs..


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..zu viele VPs..



Noch nie den Marathon mitgefahren und dann so ne Aussage ....


----------



## coffer (17. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Fürchet Euch nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG.....shit!!


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Noch nie den Marathon mitgefahren und dann so ne Aussage ....



...Finger in offene Wunde....


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2012)

Naja. Bei mir ist ja auch ein Ende abzusehen ....


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2012)

..aber es gibt ja immer noch ein Nachspiel! 

Mit nur einer VP.


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..aber es gibt ja immer noch ein Nachspiel!
> 
> Mit nur einer VP.



... und nur einem Gang.


----------



## Dddakk (18. Februar 2012)

Nö, fette 14!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2012)

Für all jene, die an der Spaltung bei der Prüfung versagen.




Höhenprofil_k von kelme_sis auf Flickr​


----------



## rmfausi (18. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Nö, fette 14!



Du mit Coladose oder 2x7?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (18. Februar 2012)

2 x 7?
Altes RR?


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für all jene, die an der Spaltung bei der Prüfung versagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prüfung 

k wie korz? Ich dachte, es gibt an der Spaltung nur dolangmiddel und dolanglang?


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2012)

k wie klein. Ich hab' das noch in groß für über's Bett (falls jemand schlecht Schlafen möchte).


----------



## mcblubb (19. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..aber es gibt ja immer noch ein Nachspiel!
> 
> Mit nur einer VP.



CU @ Nachspiel

Änd sie sie assers ätt km12 änd km74

sääs se männ wiss se hand am sack....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Fürchet Euch nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ups 
momentaner trainingsstand reicht bis ca. km 40 
aber is ja noch zeit


----------



## Sarrois (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für all jene, die an der Spaltung bei der Prüfung versagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Scheiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii$eeeee......*

wieviel Hömes sinn das?
Und über 80km!!!
Wie soll ich schaffen?!?


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2012)

Also noch Mal für die Freunde aus den westlichen kleinen Bundesländern:

Das da ist die Strecke, die ein bissel weniger lang ist.
Das sind 56 km und ca. 1.450 Hömes.




Höhenprofil_k von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Die lange Strecke ist die mit der roten Linie.
Das sind 81 km und ca. 1.900 Hömes.




Höhenprofil 2012 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Wie ihr seht, sind gegenüber der ersten Ankündigung jeweils 6 km dazu gekommen. Hey, für die auf der kürzeren Strecke: Das sind über 10% mehr (für's gleiche Geld)!


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> *Scheiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii$eeeee......*
> 
> wieviel Hömes sinn das?
> Und über 80km!!!
> Wie soll ich schaffen?!?



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, das 301 kann das schon. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (20. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, das 301 kann das schon.
> Gruß rmfausi



Wird das Troy-Null-Oiss als SSPler aufgebaut?
Ich meine, das Rad hat ja so viele Features, dass man eigentlich auf ne Schaltung verzi... mh, war nur so'n Gedanke.

Aber als Argumentationsverstärker, abgesehen von 'Kloppe', könnte ja'n Kollege aus'm Muschderländle hinter dir herfahren unter ständiger Androhung einer Trollinger-Lemberger-Infusion ... dann könnte die Langstrecke locker zu machen sein.


----------



## Sarrois (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Also noch Mal für die Freunde aus den westlichen kleinen Bundesländern


 
Lomo nennt das Saargebiet

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6895412045/


Kelme schrieb:


> Die lange Strecke ist die mit der roten Linie.
> Das sind 81 km und ca. 1.900 Hömes.)


 
Hossa,
do brauch ich dann awwa auch 1900ml Schorle auf der Sonder-VP

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6892301887/


Kelme schrieb:


> Wie ihr seht, sind gegenüber der ersten Ankündigung jeweils 6 km dazu gekommen. Hey, für die auf der kürzeren Strecke: Das sind über 10% mehr (für's gleiche Geld)!


 
Ok das kann ich meinen Schwaben so als Schnäppchen weiterverkaufen



rmfausi schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, das 301 kann das


 
Wenn ich das Ding bis dahin wieder frisch gepulvert zurück habe
Denn bei der Back-Up-Lösung würde mir ziemlich der Bobbes wehtun



lomo schrieb:


> Wird das Troy-Null-Oiss als SSPler aufgebaut?


 
Bin ich beklobbt?



lomo schrieb:


> Aber als Argumentationsverstärker, abgesehen von 'Kloppe', könnte ja'n Kollege aus'm Muschderländle hinter dir herfahren...


 
Die saufe nur Woiza
Und bei mir werden die auch nedd bleiben, die sinn halt nedd so kommunikativ und nehmen die Veranstaltung todernst


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> und nehmen die Veranstaltung todernst


Aha, weitere Kandidaten für den Block "Rasierte Waden".

Memo an mich: Mehr Wachs für die Enthaarung an der Startlinie besorgen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Februar 2012)

Nachlese:


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie ihr seht, sind gegenüber der ersten Ankündigung jeweils 6 km dazu gekommen. Hey, für die auf der kürzeren Strecke: Das sind über 10% mehr (für's gleiche Geld)!



Ich bin guter Dinge, dass das Plus an Strecke den Tiefenmeter zu gerechnet werden kann.  Ansonsten wirds wohl nach dem Motto werden, keine Gnade für die Wade.

Wie ist der Zeitplan mit der Vorstellung und Bestellung der Trikots? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ist der Zeitplan mit der Vorstellung und Bestellung der Trikots?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Meine Idee an der Stelle:

Vorstellung in den nächsten zwei/drei Wochen
Bestellung bis erste Aprilwoche möglich
Auslieferung am 12. Mai in der Halle
Trikots in klassisch und Freeride. Langarm und kurzarm.
Schnitt, Größen und Hersteller: Owayo (siehe 2011).
Kosten: wie 2011. 50  für ein Trikot.

Das alles hat nur dann Bestand, wenn unser Hausgraphiker Zeit für so eine Sonderlocke findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (20. Februar 2012)

Die große Strecke Singlespeed, mit zwei Ketten, unrasierte Waden - wie lange habe ich Zeit?


----------



## Sarrois (20. Februar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die große Strecke Singlespeed, mit zwei Ketten, unrasierte Waden - wie lange habe ich Zeit?


 
Für was

Fürs Rasieren


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2012)

Bis zum Sonnenuntergang (20:58 Uhr), spätestens. Rasieren meine ich. Die VP's sind dann schon vorher weg.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme, 
was verpass ich auf der VP wenn ich wegen ner Phantomverletzung 
doch die kleine Runde fahren muss

Dann hätte Zimbo auch nedd zuuuuu viel Vorsprung beim Saufen


----------



## RazorRamon (20. Februar 2012)

Was bedeutet eigentlich VP?


----------



## Sarrois (20. Februar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlich VP?


 
http://www.vp-group.de/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vice_president

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VP


----------



## rmfausi (20. Februar 2012)

Vollpension, Vereinigte Piraten, Verpflegungspunkt, Vollpfosten usw.

Such dir was aus. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (20. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Vollpension, Vereinigte Piraten, Verpflegungspunkt, Vollpfosten usw.
> 
> Such dir was aus.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Ehrensold


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2012)

Einmal Freeride in S bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Meine Idee an der Stelle:
> 
> Vorstellung in den nächsten zwei/drei Wochen
> Bestellung bis erste Aprilwoche möglich
> ...


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die große Strecke Singlespeed, mit zwei Ketten, unrasierte Waden - wie lange habe ich Zeit?


Wer es bis 13:00 Uhr nicht an die Spaltung (Kilometer 30,5) geschafft hat,  wird zwangsweise auf die kürzere Strecke geleitet. Das Gekasper mit "ich schaff' das aber noch" machen wir in diesem Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## lomo (20. Februar 2012)

@Kelme: Schon wieder im Forum?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer es bis 13:00 Uhr nicht an die Spaltung (Kilometer 30,5) geschafft hat,  wird zwangsweise auf die kürzere Strecke geleitet. Das Gekasper mit "ich schaff' das aber noch" machen wir in diesem Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht.



Der Besen wird gut kehren! Ich will dieses Jahr noch ein Weizen vom Fass mitbekommen!

13.00 Uhr halte ich auch für einen guten Zeitpunkt. Da kann sich jeder überlegen, wie es bis dahin war und ob er noch ´ne Schippe auf den 10er-Schnitt drauflegen kann, sonst würde es sicher 18.00 Uhr bis ins Ziel. Müssen aber ja auch Pannen und Ausfälle mit einrechnen. 

Meine persönliche Meinung: wer den 13er-Schnitt gut hinbekommt, wird den Gäsbock auch auf der langen Strecke mit allen VPs und so mit viel Spaß mitmachen. Sind ja dann trotzdem noch 6 Stunden plus Pausen! Ist ja kein Rennen!


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> @Kelme: Schon wieder im Forum?


Das war noch. Mein Termin war dich erst 18:30 Uhr (und jetzt schon wieder daheim ).


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Fürchet Euch nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



mehr feind mehr ehr 

... das schaffen wir doch stolz erhobenen hauptes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2012)

Thorsten, ich liebe dieses Bild. Nicht (nur) wegen dem Trikot, aber es macht so herrlich Frühling/Sommer beim Anschauen.


----------



## DoSe (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer es bis 13:00 Uhr nicht an die Spaltung (Kilometer 30,5) geschafft hat,  wird zwangsweise auf die kürzere Strecke geleitet. Das Gekasper mit "ich schaff' das aber noch" machen wir in diesem Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht.



Das ist mal eine weise Entscheidung von euch. Die Besenfahrer werden es euch danken. Allerdings wird es für die Besenfahrer so oder so spät werden. 

Ich freu mich schon
Gruß aus Nürnberg


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Thorsten, ich liebe dieses Bild. Nicht (nur) wegen dem Trikot, aber es macht so herrlich Frühling/Sommer beim Anschauen.



thx  ... genau so solls sein 

achja und bitte genau SO wetter am 12. , denn ne woche vorher beim schinderhannes is garantiert wieder sau wetter


----------



## Sarrois (21. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer es bis 13:00 Uhr nicht an die Spaltung (Kilometer 30,5) geschafft hat, wird zwangsweise auf die kürzere Strecke geleitet. Das Gekasper mit "ich schaff' das aber noch" machen wir in diesem Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht.


 

Kelme,
wie langsam muss ich dann fahren, damit ich auf die Kurzstrecke umgeleitet werde


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Februar 2012)

3 Stunden für 30 Kilometer, dafür muss ich mir die Waden nicht rasieren. Sehr gute Vorgabe, da kann ich unterwegs die Landschaft ausgiebig genießen!

Auf einem Youtube-Video habe ich gesehen, dass SSP vorneweg starten durften, ist das wieder so, und, wenn ja, machen da viele Gebrauch davon? Auf dem Film waren es wohl nur zwei!


----------



## Kelme (21. Februar 2012)

Das mit "vorne weg" hat nur mipmip gemacht. Einmal um direkt vorne mit den rasierten Waden "in den Krieg" zu ziehen und im letzten Jahr, weil er so spät dran war bei der Anreise.
"Richtige" Singlespeeder starten wie immer am Ende des Feldes oder fahren einfach Rad ohne viel Aufhebens darum zu machen.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Februar 2012)

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch bei den tiefentspannten gestartet, also hinten mit Schaltung. Das war richtig erholsam gut.  Dieses Jahr mach ich es wieder, man will doch nicht aus der Ruhe kommen wenn man schon nicht schalten muß. 


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mcblubb (21. Februar 2012)

@Kelme

Da "Graf Zahl" und ich unsere SP stets mit dem Rad bereisen (und bei der Anreise immer wieder mit Frühstartern kollidieren) beantragen wir hiermit "Startnummern". "Ordner" oder mindestens "stellv. Ordner" sollte da schon draufstehen


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> "Richtige" Singlespeeder starten wie immer am Ende des Feldes oder fahren einfach Rad ohne viel Aufhebens darum zu machen.


Ich hoffe, "falsche" Singlespeeder, die vorne oder in der Mitte des Feldes starten, und viel Aufhebens machen, sind trotzdem wohlgelitten, und zahlreich dabei. Ich habe nämlich immer gerne was zu gucken.

Mich bemerkt nie jemand, wenn ich irgendwo mitfahre, aufgrund meines feinen, leisen und angepassten Fahrstils. Auch mein Outfit ist stets sachlich und unauffällig, aber elegant.


----------



## Kelme (21. Februar 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> @Kelme
> 
> Da "Graf Zahl" und ich unsere SP stets mit dem Rad bereisen (und bei der Anreise immer wieder mit Frühstartern kollidieren) beantragen wir hiermit "Startnummern". "Ordner" oder mindestens "stellv. Ordner" sollte da schon draufstehen


Sheriff und Deputy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (22. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sheriff und Deputy


 
_"I shot the Sheriff......"_

Da wird der_ Rasier Reamonn _bald mit nem neuen Lied kommen


----------



## mcblubb (22. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> _"I shot the Sheriff......"_
> 
> Da wird der_ Rasier Reamonn _bald mit nem neuen Lied kommen



Du wirst einen Landsmann doch wohl nicht verletzen


----------



## Sarrois (22. Februar 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Du wirst einen Landsmann doch wohl nicht verletzen


 
Auf keinen Fall


----------



## RazorRamon (22. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> _"I shot the Sheriff......"_
> 
> Da wird der_ Rasier Reamonn _bald mit nem neuen Lied kommen


 
Was denkt Ihr von mir? [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFOwqrMtd34"]Eich hod de Scheriff!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


>


Helm mit Halterung für Lampe/Kamera? 




Kelme schrieb:


> Thorsten, ich liebe dieses Bild. Nicht (nur) wegen dem Trikot, aber es macht so herrlich Frühling/Sommer beim Anschauen.


...und das, obwohl es Herbst war


----------



## Dddakk (23. Februar 2012)

"20" gabs doch noch gar nicht!  

Aktuell ist "12" in der Mache:


----------



## roischiffer (23. Februar 2012)




----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Helm mit Halterung für Lampe/Kamera?
> 
> 
> ...und das, obwohl es Herbst war


 
Uiuiuiuiuiuiui,
man merkt das Du auch in die Jahre kommst, wenn Du so lange nach Fastnacht im Koma liegst
Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

@ Dddakk: saaach blooß 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Uiuiuiuiuiuiui,
> man merkt das Du auch in die Jahre kommst, wenn Du so lange nach Fastnacht im Koma liegst
> Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht


Ich und Fasching? Träum weiter!  Da verschwende ich mein Leben lieber sinnvoller - was ich auch getan habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2012)

Ortstermin

Ein kleiner Trupp hat heute mal den ersten Buckel im gar abscheulichen Höhenprofil des Gäsbock 12 unter die Stollen genommen. Also in Sachen Steigung gleich am Anfang hat der Streckenplaner ja einen an der Waffel. Es geht erst Mal hoch - zwischendrin mal nur flach bergauf - dann wieder steiler. Dann hat man irgendwann diue Stadter Bank erreicht. Bis dahin sollte sich das Feld in den Blöcken wirklich ein wenig verteilt haben, denn ab da geht es den Trail (steiler) bergauf. Nach dem Trailende ist man aber nicht "oben", sondern nach 300 Metern Erholung geht es auf einem Pfad wieder (steiler) bergauf. An diesem Trailende hat man es aber wirklich für's Erste fast geschafft. Das sind dann noch 5 Höhenmeter bis zur Kuppe vor dem Kaisergarten.

Wir haben es uns ein wenig einfacher gemacht  und sind zwischendurch zum neuen Platz für die Sonder-VP. Gefällt mir.




Sonder-VP - der neue Platz von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Man kann von da bis ins Ziel gucken. Der Platz liegt allerdings eine Etage höher als der Dom letztes Jahr - mmmhhhh.
Unsere VP für heute haben wir auch noch erreicht. Freiluftgulasch beim Pfadsucher im Garten. A Draum! Die Zutaten waren wohl recht einfach.

3,4 kg Hirsch
3 kg Zwiebeln
2 Flaschen Rotwein
Gewürze
Immer schön köcheln lassen und super lecker.




Hirschgulasch von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2012)

Gehört das zweite Bild nicht in die "Schlachtplatte"?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ortstermin
> 
> [...] in Sachen Steigung gleich am Anfang hat der Streckenplaner ja einen an der Waffel. [...] steiler [...] steiler [...] steiler [...]








Notiz an mich: Trainingspensum verdreifachen.


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Gehört das zweite Bild nicht in die "Schlachtplatte"?


Hi, hi


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Notiz an mich: Trainingspensum verdreifachen.



Wegen der VPs?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> die Sonder-VP. Gefällt mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss man für Sitzplätze dann ggf. im Voraus reservieren?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Muss man für Sitzplätze dann ggf. im Voraus reservieren?.


Super Idee. Wer da sitzen will, kauft ein 20 Minuten-Ticket gegen eine Spende an den Lichtblick.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wegen der VPs?


Nur wegen dem letzten, falls ich ihn nicht mehr erreiche 




ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Muss man für Sitzplätze dann ggf. im Voraus reservieren?.


Wozu dort sitzen, wenn man doch die ganzen Stunden vorher schon auf seinem Sattel gesessen ist?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wozu dort sitzen, wenn man doch die ganzen Stunden vorher schon auf seinem Sattel gesessen ist?


Weil ich's kann?


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2012)

Groeoeoeoeoehl!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Weil ich's kann?


WENN du es noch kannst


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> WENN du es noch kannst


Ich gehöre ja zu den Besitzern und Trägern gepolsterter Hosen, da geht das problemlos. Außerdem steht man ja bergab meist.


----------



## Kelme (26. Februar 2012)

Bei den meisten ist ja nicht das Hinsetzen das Problem, sondern das Aufstehen .


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bei den meisten ist ja nicht das Hinsetzen das Problem, sondern das Aufstehen .




so isses wohl !


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur wegen dem letzten, falls ich ihn nicht mehr erreiche
> 
> 
> Wozu dort sitzen, wenn man doch die ganzen Stunden vorher schon auf seinem Sattel gesessen ist?



Ich wääs nedd, sitze brauch ich dann bestimmt nedd mehr,
eher hinlegen

Kelme, ist dort oben auch genug Paltz für die Sauerstoffzelte


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Zu allererst muss dort oben primär der Flüssigkeitshaushalt geregelt werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich gehöre ja zu den Besitzern und Trägern gepolsterter Hosen, da geht das problemlos.


Bikepampers? Nein Danke! Auch für sowas wie den Gäsbock nicht 




Kelme schrieb:


> Bei den meisten ist ja nicht das Hinsetzen das Problem, sondern das Aufstehen .


Stimmt, da könnten an diesem Tag erhöhte Gravitationswerte zwischen Hintern und Bänken/Boden zu beobachten sein 




lomo schrieb:


> Zu allererst muss dort oben primär der Flüssigkeitshaushalt geregelt werden ...


Ach die bescht Maschin', also ach än Pälzer, laaft nit ohne Schmierung!


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Zu allererst muss dort oben primär der Flüssigkeitshaushalt geregelt werden ...



Das sollte klar sein als Sarrois ist man auch sehr trinkfest

nur die Abfahrt dürfte etwas spannend werden


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das sollte klar sein als Sarrois ist man auch sehr trinkfest
> 
> nur die Abfahrt dürfte etwas spannend werden



Die Abfahrt läuft dann gaaaanz flüssig ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt läuft dann gaaaanz flüssig ....


Egal ob trinken oder abfahren... einfach laufen lassen


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt läuft dann gaaaanz flüssig ....



Regenwetter beim Gäsbock Marathon wäre mal etwas Neues


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Regenwetter beim Gäsbock Marathon wäre mal etwas Neues



Ab 3 Promille iss das aach egal


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Februar 2012)

Und ich Hempel denk mir noch:
CC-Rennen - Da will ich eh nicht mitfahrn 
Nächstes Jahr sieht man sich! Kann ich jetzt schonmal die Startnumemr reservieren?


----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Und ich Hempel denk mir noch:
> CC-Rennen - Da will ich eh nicht mitfahrn
> Nächstes Jahr sieht man sich! Kann ich jetzt schonmal die Startnumemr reservieren?


 
Wenn mal Kross-Kantrie-Rennen fahren willst dann komm ins Musterländle, da kannst Du gepflegt 70km Forstautobahn
fahren:kotz:

Da reicht auch dann die Teersäge dafür

Achja kostet auch nur 20-30 Oiro,
dafür gibts, wenn Du viel Glück hast etwas Blechkuchen, Rosinenzopf und nen Aldimüsliriegel und dazu sauren Sprudel(der iss nedd aus Tschernobyl so weit ich weiß).
Aber dafür musst Du Dich mächtig beeilen sonst gehst Du leer aus

Und wenn Du im Ziel bist, gibts, welch eine Überraschung......auch gar nix, außer ner total unfähigen Truppe hinterm Bierstand


----------



## lomo (27. Februar 2012)

Komm, komm, komm.
So schlimm kann es gar nicht sein.
Immerhin (über-)lebst du dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Komm, komm, komm.
> So schlimm kann es gar nicht sein.
> Immerhin (über-)lebst du dort!


 
Es ist noch schlimmer
für die Schwaben 

Im Ernst, ich ärger mich jedes mal wenn ich bei so ner Schrottveranstaltung mitgefahren bin, wo man angebellt wird, wenn man die "Unverschämtheit" besitzt sich ne ganze Flasche "sauren Sprudel" zu nehmen um die Trinkblase zu füllen.

Die VP's im Musterländle erinnern mich an die ehemaligen Kaufhäuser in Tal der Ahnungslosen.

Rießengroß und leere Regale


----------



## Kelme (27. Februar 2012)

VP. Gutes Thema.







Wenn ich dieses Jahr eine(n) erwische, der sich die Dampfnudeln an der ersten VP in die Trikottasche stopft, sorge ich persönlich dafür, dass die Vanillesoße/Woisoß' da auch rein gefüllt wird. Unverpackt.


----------



## lomo (27. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> VP. Gutes Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mal den Text modifiziert 
By the way: ist Dampfnudel die ökologischere Variante als Silikon?


----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hab mal den Text modifiziert
> By the way: ist Dampfnudel die ökologischere Variante als Silikon?


 
Grööööööööööööööööööööhl

Jäss, Jäss Kelme und ich überprüf das und pack die Dinger wedda aus


----------



## RazorRamon (27. Februar 2012)

Es gibt wirklich Dampfnudeln mit Vanillesoße?


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2012)

kann man Woisoß durch ein Dakine-Mundstück ziehen, ohne dabei vom Rad zu fallen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Februar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich Dampfnudeln mit Vanillesoße?



Neige ich dazu witzig zu sein? Wenn ich hier schon mal was raus lasse, was die Veranstaltung betrifft, ist das immer bitterernst gemeint. Und wir sind jetzt gerade mal dabei die Punkte zu veröffentlichen, die nicht neu sind.


----------



## lomo (27. Februar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kann man Woisoß durch ein Dakine-Mundstück ziehen, ohne dabei vom Rad zu fallen ????



Wenn man die Dampfnudeln net zusammen mit der Woisoß in den Trinkrucksack packt, schon.


----------



## Houschter (27. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wenn man die Dampfnudeln net zusammen mit der Woisoß in den Trinkrucksack packt, schon.



Pürierstab ist immer am Mann!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses Jahr eine(n) erwische, der sich die Dampfnudeln an der ersten VP in die Trikottasche stopft, sorge ich persönlich dafür, dass die Vanillesoße/Woisoß' da auch rein gefüllt wird. Unverpackt.


Aber nicht ohne Videobeweis bitte  Wet T-Shirt-Contest mal ganz anders 




lomo schrieb:


> Hab mal den Text modifiziert
> By the way: ist Dampfnudel die ökologischere Variante als Silikon?


Du denkst aber auch immer nur an das eine... also an die einen zwei. Aber man(n) kann es dir nicht verdenken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Houschter schrieb:


> Pürierstab ist immer am Mann!


Also "Jadestab" o. Ä. hab ich ja auch schon gehört, aber Pürierstab?!  Die arme Claudia...


----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> VP. Gutes Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Noch was
es gibt nur eine Bevölkerungsgruppe in Deutschland die so was fertig bringt

Die bringen sogar auch noch immer Ihre Buddhabrezele und Saidewürschtle mit in den Flieger einfach nur peinlich


----------



## mcblubb (27. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Noch was
> es gibt nur eine Bevölkerungsgruppe in Deutschland die so was fertig bringt
> 
> Die bringen sogar auch noch immer Ihre Buddhabrezele und Saidewürschtle mit in den Flieger einfach nur peinlich



Im Prinzip richtig.

Als häufiger Nutzer der "Airline mit der Gabel am Heck" bin ich mittlerweile auch dazu übergegangen mir ein  Brötchen von zu Hause mitzubringen, als das "Babbiche Zeug" zu essen, was dort serviert wird.

Gruß
MC


----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Im Prinzip richtig.
> 
> Als häufiger Nutzer der "Airline mit der Gabel am Heck" bin ich mittlerweile auch dazu übergegangen mir ein  Brötchen von zu Hause mitzubringen, als das "Babbiche Zeug" zu essen, was dort serviert wird.
> 
> ...



Als häufiger Nutzer der Airline mit dem blau-weiß-roten Streifen kann ich sagen, dort gibt es kein babbiges Zeug und ich hab immer einen freien Platz in der Mitte und kann mich ausbreiten


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Februar 2012)

Bei den Blau-weiß-Roten will ja außer den Lanzleuten auch sonst keiner mitfliegen.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Februar 2012)

Blau-Weiß-Rot?

Air Saar-Ost?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Februar 2012)

Noch´n Tipp: Zapfenstreich für die VPs! Letztes Mal haben sich allen Ernstes ein knappes Dutzend Fahrer geweigert, weiterzufahren, wenn nicht Nutellazopf nachgeliefert würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (28. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Blau-Weiß-Rot?
> 
> Air Saar-Ost?


 
West






Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Noch´n Tipp: Zapfenstreich für die VPs! Letztes Mal haben sich allen Ernstes ein knappes Dutzend Fahrer geweigert, weiterzufahren, wenn nicht Nutellazopf nachgeliefert würde!


 
Luxusproblem


----------



## Kelme (28. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Noch´n Tipp: Zapfenstreich für die VPs! Letztes Mal haben sich allen Ernstes ein knappes Dutzend Fahrer geweigert, weiterzufahren, wenn nicht Nutellazopf nachgeliefert würde!



Jetzt guck' ich mal duch die Teilnehmerbrille. Da hat der Veranstalter doch dafür zu sorgen, dass ausreichend Futter an den VPs ist. Wir werden den Hinweis also bei unserer Mengenplanung berücksichtigen und der "Springer" wird an diesem Tag richtig Spaß haben.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Februar 2012)

Klar, mach ich doch stets. Läuft doch immer geschmeidig und der Teilnehmer hat - fast immer - recht! Gehetzt wurde doch noch keiner und wird auch nicht so kommen! 

Obwohl ich es schon lustig fände, wenn ein wirklich schneller Fahrer mal den Rasierte-Waden-Pulk mit lockeren Sprüchen vor sich hierjagen würde! So ganz locker mit einem Nutellazopf in der Hand. 

Bleibt´s eigentlich beim Hefezopf oder gibt´s dieses Mal Hostien?


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Obwohl ich es schon lustig fände, wenn ein wirklich schneller Fahrer mal den Rasierte-Waden-Pulk mit lockeren Sprüchen vor sich hierjagen würde! So ganz locker mit einem Nutellazopf in der Hand.
> ...



Noch besser mit vollem Mund (locker) vorbeiradeln und freundlich grüßen ...
mach ich immer, wenn ich verbissene Dackelschneiderfahrer überhole.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Februar 2012)

Ja, immer wieder gern genommener Klassiker! Wird nie langweilig!

Ich könnte mir als Treiber aber auch den hier auf dem Rad vorstellen:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1xxgq_hessi-james_creation


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Februar 2012)

Ist Hessi James eigentlich ein Verwandter von dir?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Februar 2012)

Hee, wiee meenscht dennn dees? Obwoohl, isch hett da mol so a Urgroßvadder gehabt, er kam da tatsächläch us dem Hessische und iss dann mit nem Kumbel weggegange. Der Kumbel, der hätt nämlich .....


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2012)

hach , jetzt freu ich mich gleich um so mehr auf den GB ... dampfnudeln... für jede wade eine


----------



## Quente (28. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hee, wiee meenscht dennn dees? Obwoohl, isch hett da mol so a Urgroßvadder gehabt, er kam da tatsächläch us dem Hessische und iss dann mit nem Kumbel weggegange. Der Kumbel, der hätt nämlich .....



Zimbo!!!!! du musch weg höre, wegggg höre, höööööör äfach weg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (28. Februar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hach , jetzt freu ich mich gleich um so mehr auf den GB ... dampfnudeln... für jede wade eine


 
Mooooooooooment, die werden nedd nach Gewicht verteilt


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2012)

...wenn nach gewicht geh ich extra noch ins studio davor 

vieleicht fahr ich auch zu den dampfnudeln häng dort par stunden ab und roll einfach gemütlich zurück zum ziel


----------



## Miro266 (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn du wüstest was es bei den anderen VP's gibt dann würdest du von VP zu VP fliegen damit du zuerst dort bist.
Die Dampfnudeln sind ja nur ein Appetithäppchen an der ersten VP

Miro'


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2012)

hmmmmm verdammt ....


----------



## Sarrois (28. Februar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmmmm verdammt ....



Hhhhhhmmmmm
einen hab ich noch....
Du gehst brav weiter ins Studio und ziehst mich mit nem alten Schlauch von VP zu VP
Dann kannst Du noch mehr reinhauen


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2012)

Wem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Februar 2012)

Genau! Ich bin jetzt auch schon ganz unsicher! Wir wissen doch alle, was der auch ohne Dampfnudeln für dicke Oberarme hat! 

Ich glaub, ich werde mich persönlich für seine Dampfnudelversorgung einsetzen. Sicher ist sicher !


----------



## Sarrois (29. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Genau! Ich bin jetzt auch schon ganz unsicher! Wir wissen doch alle, was der auch ohne Dampfnudeln für dicke Oberarme hat!
> 
> Ich glaub, ich werde mich persönlich für seine Dampfnudelversorgung einsetzen. Sicher ist sicher !


 
Also ich glaub noch nedd an die dicken Oberarme,
das kommt bestimmt von der Konvertierung seiner Bilder von 4:3 auf 16:9 das der so breit wirkt


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Februar 2012)

Gibt es eine besondere Startgruppe für dicke Oberarme, breite Schultern und lange ********? Da würde ich dann wohl auch mit rein müssen!


----------



## Sarrois (29. Februar 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Gibt es eine besondere Startgruppe für dicke Oberarme, breite Schultern und lange ********? Da würde ich dann wohl auch mit rein müssen!


 
Du kommst in den Minnesängerstartblock Troubadix


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich werde mich persönlich für seine Dampfnudelversorgung einsetzen. Sicher ist sicher !



mein mann


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Februar 2012)

Startnummer hast du dieses Jahr schon, oder ??   >insider<


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Februar 2012)

HAJO ... dieses jahr hab ich *SCHON* eine 

danke nochma !!


----------



## Sarrois (29. Februar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> HAJO ... dieses jahr hab ich *SCHON* eine
> 
> danke nochma !!



Gilt jetzt der Deal, das Du mich von VP zu VP schleifst


----------



## atlas (29. Februar 2012)

@Kelme:

Da mir letztes Jahr die Startnummer 13 komischerweise kein Glück gebracht hat(ja ich war der mit dem vergessenen Helm und Klamotten) ,hätt ich nen kleinen Wunsch bezüglich der diesjährigen Nummerierung.

Könntet ihr mir alles außer die "13" geben-also nicht alles(was soll ich mit 554 Startnummern? ) ,sondern halt nur nicht die "13" ?

Als äh... Zuteilungsgebühr hätt ich noch nen guten Italiener im Keller,natürlich in rot,den ich spenden würde.

Ist da was machbar?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Flugrost (29. Februar 2012)

Kelme, gib ihm die 13 - 2.0
Da braucht es einen Neustart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (1. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wir werden den Hinweis also bei unserer Mengenplanung berücksichtigen und der "Springer" wird an diesem Tag richtig Spaß haben.



Die Brötchen, Kelme, die Brötchen!!!


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Die Brötchen, Kelme, die Brötchen!!!


Die auch? Man seid ihr verfressen! Aber gut, dann machen wir das. Der lokale Bäcker hatte eh schon eine blasse Gesichtsfarbe, als ich die Bestellung für 800 Brez'n aufgegeben habe. Da steckt zu viel Handarbeit drin. Brötchen geht da einfacher (passen aber an der Sonder-VP nicht  ).


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2012)

Ich war relativ früh beim Pfalzburger-Grill - aber Stimmen aus dem Jenseits haben mir berichtet,
es wäre teilweise Saumagenwurst auf Hefezopf gereicht worden... :kotz:


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich war relativ früh beim Pfalzburger-Grill - aber Stimmen aus dem Jenseits haben mir berichtet,
> es wäre teilweise Saumagenwurst auf Hefezopf gereicht worden... :kotz:



mit Nutella als Klebeschicht, damit die Scheibe nicht runterrutscht


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mit Nutella als Klebeschicht, damit die Scheibe nicht runterrutscht


 
Egal, ich fress alles


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2012)

hauptsach ferumme ?????


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hauptsach ferumme ?????


 
Näää, wenn ich ausgehungert zur VP komme

Bin jo koi Muschderländler


----------



## lomo (1. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Näää, wenn ich ausgehungert zur VP komme
> 
> Bin jo koi Muschderländler



Rechtfertigung?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2012)

niemals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Rechtfertigung?


Klarstellung!


----------



## roischiffer (1. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mit Nutella als Klebeschicht, damit die Scheibe nicht runterrutscht



und orginal Pfälzerwald-Ballaststoffen - zuvor bei einer Kettenpanne mühsam aufgesammelt


----------



## Pfalzgott (2. März 2012)

Moin Zusammen,

habt ihr euch die neue sehr schmale Brücke am Start schon angeschaut?
Da könnte es Stau geben...oder wird an einer Lösung schon gearbeitet?


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2012)

Guter Hinweis. Die neue schmale Brücke macht uns allerdings nur im "allgemeinen Verkehr" Sorgen. Bei dem Motto "Gäsbock 12 - um Himmels Willen" bietet sich in Lambrecht ein anderer Startort an. 


Kelme - demnächst mehr


----------



## Pfalzgott (2. März 2012)

Hab das in der lokalen Presse (Talpost) gelesen und dachte ich erwähne es mal hier!
Wo startet ihr mit "Gäsbock 12 um Himmels Willen"?


----------



## RazorRamon (6. März 2012)

Zwar fühle ich mich nicht als Rennfahrer, aber um auf bei den 80 Kilometern beim Gäsbock nicht zu sehr leiden zu müssen, muss ich schon etwas trainieren. Ganz klar, im Moment ist der Gäsbock mein einziges Ziel, für das ich mich (fast) täglich schinde. Heute auf der Tour ist mir aus irgend einem Grund diese bestimmte Melodie nicht aus dem Kopf gegangen. Deshalb habe ich mich noch im Trainingsoutfit in mein Studio begeben.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAU-F-BKHEo"]De GÃ¤sbock      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. März 2012)

Die Frisur scheint mir auf einem guten Weg. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich Dich unterhaltsam finde. Originell schon!


----------



## Miro266 (6. März 2012)

@razerramon
Liveauftritt an der Sonder VP.? Sollen wir das organisieren? 

Miro'


----------



## lomo (6. März 2012)

Aber ohne dieses unsägliche Delay-Effekt-Gedöns!


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2012)

Ist Delay in etwa das gleiche bei der Musik, wie Federweg beim Biken?


----------



## lomo (6. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ist Delay in etwa das gleiche bei der Musik, wie Federweg beim Biken?



... und Gangschaltung.
Zuviel ist einfach nicht zuträglich!


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2012)

OK - belassen wir's dabei...


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> OK - belassen wir's dabei...



Um was ging's gerade? Egal. 

Wir hatten heute Einsatzbesprechung mit der Feuerwehr. Im letzten Jahr haben wir in der Startphase Stau bis auf die B39 produziert (und das waren keine Fahrräder  ). Das wollte wir 2012 vermeiden und beim Motto "Um Himmels Willen" bietet sich der Start an der Klosterkirche geradezu an. So werden wir das auch machen und einen neutralen Start für das komplette Feld von der Wiesenstraße hoch zur Kirche machen. Dort offizielle Startaufstellung und Start in den 50-er Blocks. Um Verkehrsprobleme in der Marktstraße zu vermeiden, hat die Feuerwehr eine kleine "Umleitung" vorgeschlagen. Geniale Idee: Nach 150 Metern Strecke geht's 17% steil bergauf. Das machen wir .


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. März 2012)




----------



## Radler-01 (7. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Nach 150 Metern Strecke geht's 17% steil bergauf.... .


 
Ich bin ja nicht dabei  heul:)


----------



## Dddakk (7. März 2012)

Die 17%-Startrampe ist im Belgischen Kreisel logger machbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (7. März 2012)

Das sagt der, der sowieso nicht mitfährt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (7. März 2012)

..ich bins gerade gefahren, und würde gerne wieder...


----------



## Sarrois (7. März 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das sagt der, der sowieso nicht mitfährt.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Muss der nedd den Brötchendienst machen


----------



## Dddakk (7. März 2012)

...des häst Weck!  

Und ich bevorzugte die Lyoner-Sushis.


----------



## Kelme (7. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ich bins gerade gefahren, und würde gerne wieder...


Wenn du die Hirschgulasch-Tour meinst: Ne, da war die "Startrampe" (super Begriff) noch nicht drin. Die ist noch innerörtlich (und ich glaube steiler als die Stücke hinten im Wald).


----------



## Dddakk (7. März 2012)

Noch steiler? Kein Problem im Windschatten des 50er Belgischen Kreisels.


----------



## Sarrois (7. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...des häst Weck!
> 
> Und ich bevorzugte die Lyoner-Sushis.


 
das sinn Dobbelwägg unn die wärnn mit Lyoner gäss

Frag Lomo und Kelme, do gibts Bilda mit Saggmessa


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. März 2012)

Un was isch mit'm Maggi?


----------



## Sarrois (7. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Un was isch mit'm Maggi?


 
Ohhhh mann Du wäscht jo gar nix,
das gibts doch nur zu brohtkartoffele und Mättwerscht

unn sonst aach zu allem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Zwar fühle ich mich nicht als Rennfahrer, aber um auf bei den 80 Kilometern beim Gäsbock nicht zu sehr leiden zu müssen, muss ich schon etwas trainieren. Ganz klar, im Moment ist der Gäsbock mein einziges Ziel, für das ich mich (fast) täglich schinde.


Ich muss auch schon für die mittellange Strecke schuften, von "Rennfahrer" bin ich weit entfernt.  Tägliche Qual wäre schön, aber wenn das nicht geht, muss man eben zu anderen Mitteln greifen. So hab ich mir gestern gedacht, fahre ich doch einfach mal on-the-road über die Berge nach Lambrecht, das erschien mir irgendwie passend.



 








Habe die 84km/1380Hm erstaunlich gut weggesteckt. Jetzt muss das gleiche Pensum nur noch mit off-road-Hm laufen, dann bin ich zufrieden 




Kelme schrieb:


> Nach 150 Metern Strecke geht's 17% steil bergauf.





Kelme schrieb:


> "Startrampe"


Irgendwie mag ich deine Freude über solche Dinge nicht 




Sarrois schrieb:


> unn sonst aach zu allem


Ja, ach zu gekochte Eier :kotz: So Leit kehren weche effentlicher Zurschauschdellung vun Läwensmiddelverdärwung ins Zuchthaus!


----------



## Kelme (7. März 2012)

Danke Smu für die Route. Kann gut passieren, dass ich die am Wochenende mal mit dem Schmalspurheld unter die Räder nehme .

Wegen der Freude: Schon verstanden, aber ich hab's halt ganz gerne, wenn man dem Feld - und seien es nur 50 Mann/Frau pro Block - früh die Gelegenheit gibt, sich ein wenig auseinander zu ziehen. Ich mag keine Staus auf der Strecke. Der Einstieg dieses Jahr bietet für die stärkeren Fahrer unserer Meinung nach genug Gelegenheiten sein Plätzchen weiter vorne oder hinten zu finden.
Die Startrampe ist allerdsings hauptsächlich deshalb in der Strecke, weil wir uns damit einen Haufen Probleme in der Regelung des sonstigen Verkehrs sparen.


----------



## Sarrois (7. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Habe die 84km/1380Hm erstaunlich gut weggesteckt. Jetzt muss das gleiche Pensum nur noch mit off-road-Hm laufen, dann bin ich zufrieden


 
Respekt




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich deine Freude über solche Dinge nicht


 
Ich aach nedd



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, ach zu gekochte Eier :kotz:


 
Mmmhhh
Du hast noch die Spiegeleier und Rühreier vergessen
Aber so treib ich das auch nedd auf die Spitze
Ich hätt beinahe mal die Kollegas aus dem Wagen geschmissen, als die auf den Rücksitzen gekochte eier mit Maggie gefressen haben
Da konnte ich gar nicht mein Ur-Pils beim Fahren genießen



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So Leit kehren weche effentlicher Zurschauschdellung vun Läwensmiddelverdärwung ins Zuchthaus!


 
Guck Dir erscht mol aan was Ihr Läwwaworschtplantaaschebesitza in de Falz alles zsammefresse


----------



## lomo (7. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> das sinn Dobbelwägg unn die wärnn mit Lyoner gäss
> 
> Frag Lomo und Kelme, do gibts Bilda mit Saggmessa



Wer hat gerufen?




Lyoner und Sackmesser von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Danke Smu für die Route. Kann gut passieren, dass ich die am Wochenende mal mit dem Schmalspurheld unter die Räder nehme .


Solltest du GENAU die Runde fahren, sag Bescheid, dann schenk ich dir was aus, wenn ich zu der Zeit zuhause bin  Solltest du mit der GPX-Datei was anfangen können, sag auch Bescheid. Und falls du demnächst mal Lust und Zeit für ne Ausfahrt in der Lambrechter Gegend hast (nein, nicht mit dem Dackelschneider!), sag ebenfalls Bescheid 




Kelme schrieb:


> Wegen der Freude: Schon verstanden, aber ich hab's halt ganz gerne, wenn man dem Feld - und seien es nur 50 Mann/Frau pro Block - früh die Gelegenheit gibt, sich ein wenig auseinander zu ziehen. Ich mag keine Staus auf der Strecke.


Schon klar, von der Warte aus gesehen, kann ich das auch voll verstehen. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht beim ersten Anstieg direkt einen Weißherbstkrampf kriege  oder den letzten Buckel nicht mehr hoch komme, daher will ich so Kommentare über was-weiß-ich-wie steile Anstiege lieber nicht lesen...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Respekt


Danke!  Ist selbst mit dem leichtrollenden Straßen-"Twenty-Sixer" für mich ne ziemlich gute Leistung, gemessen an meiner Grundfitness der letzten Jahre.




Sarrois schrieb:


> Guck Dir erscht mol aan was Ihr Läwwaworschtplantaaschebesitza in de Falz alles zsammefresse


Nur es beschde


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2012)

Un neeweher e gläsl pälzer woi, so musses soi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (17. März 2012)

*X - 56   
*


----------



## Kelme (17. März 2012)

Nächste Woche.

Das Trikot "Gäsbock 12" kann angeschaut werden und bestellt werden. 

Warum nicht heute? 
Weil ich es selbst noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## Sarrois (19. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nächste Woche.
> 
> Das Trikot "Gäsbock 12" kann angeschaut werden und bestellt werden.
> 
> ...


 
Heute iss nächste Woche

Wo bleibt das Trikot


----------



## rmfausi (19. März 2012)

Da ist aber einer nervös, ruhig Brauner. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2012)

..schnaub..

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhhDDiGuWFw"]Ruhig Brauner      - YouTube[/nomedia]

(Eggstrehm Gobrooing)


----------



## Sarrois (21. März 2012)

Kelme,
da wir ja schon ziemlich ausdisskutiert hatten was an den einzelnen VP's an Unmengen zu essen gibt, jetzt mal ne Fragen wegen den weiteren Bedürnissen

Sind die hier beim Gäsbock noch gültig??
Und wer entwertet die, Lomo??


----------



## lomo (21. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kelme,
> da wir ja schon ziemlich ausdisskutiert hatten was an den einzelnen VP's an Unmengen zu essen gibt, jetzt mal ne Fragen wegen den weiteren Bedürnissen
> 
> Sind die hier beim Gäsbock noch gültig??
> Und wer entwertet die, Lomo??



Scheint dir gerade die Sonne aus'm Arsch?


----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Scheint dir gerade die Sonne aus'm Arsch?


----------



## Dddakk (21. März 2012)

..um mal von müffelnden Dingen abzulenken:

Agsl


----------



## Kelme (21. März 2012)

Im Hintergrund toben sich gerade unserer Hausgraphiker und die von Owayo über finale Entwürfe aus. Sieht gut aus. Morgen abend soll das finale Layout bei mir im Postkasten sein.

Das sieht stoned aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. März 2012)




----------



## RazorRamon (22. März 2012)

Ich vertraue dem Veranstalter voll und ganz, was Strecke und Rahmenprogramm angeht, das hört sich alles vielversprechend an.

Bis dahin muss ich noch an meiner Form feilen, denn seit letztem Herbst habe ich beträchlich an Muskelmasse zugelegt, aber etwas die Ausdauerleistung vernachlässigt. 

Ja, ich trainiere mäßig bis regelmäßig! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFb_9zFAPnk"]Ja ich fahr de GÃ¤sbock      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## strandi (22. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ja, ich trainiere mäßig bis regelmäßig! Ja ich fahr de GÃ¤sbock      - YouTube


----------



## roischiffer (23. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ...
> Bis dahin muss ich noch an meiner Form feilen, denn seit letztem Herbst habe ich beträchlich an Muskelmasse zugelegt, aber etwas die Ausdauerleistung vernachlässigt.
> ...


Ausdauerleistung - wofür? - In den letzten Jahren hat sich die Druckbetankung 1a bewährt  - was es beim Mimosenzirkus im Ötztal nich gibt


----------



## Sarrois (23. März 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Ausdauerleistung - wofür? - In den letzten Jahren hat sich die Druckbetankung 1a bewährt  - was es beim Mimosenzirkus im Ötztal nich gibt


 
:unterschreib:unterschreib:

Muss ne Woche auf die Insel zu Steaks mit Caramelsauce :kotz:

Danach zwei schwäbische Sparmarathons

Und dann werd ich auf jeden Fall total ausgehungert und durstig beim Gäsbock erscheinen


----------



## Kelme (24. März 2012)

Ok, es war versprochen. Also hier das neue Trikot GÃ¤sbock 12. Abe Achtung: An an paar Details (Kragenfarbe wird auch Granit, Breite der Streifen muss im Detail noch angepasst werden). Das finale Bild kommt am Montag.




Trikot_1.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


Das Trikot gibt es in klassisch (eng) und als Freeride-Variante
Jeder Schnitt kann mit langen oder kurzen Ãrmeln bestellt werden.
Preis: 55,- â¬ egal welcher Schnitt und egal welche ÃrmellÃ¤nge
Wer bis zum 10. April 2012 bestellt, bekommt das Teil am 12. Mai in die Hand gedrÃ¼ckt.
Hersteller ist Owayo. Die GrÃ¶Ãen sind wie beim 2011-er Gulf-Trikot. Wer das Trikot "Letzte Ausfahrt Lambrecht" hat, wird bemerken, dass die neuen Trikots etwa eine halbe Nummer grÃ¶Ãer sind.


----------



## unocz (24. März 2012)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Kelme (24. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nicht schlecht


Das ist ja schon fast ein "Schwaben-Lob"


----------



## Quente (24. März 2012)

...von Shell gesponsert ???













...ja iss ja gut,  ich weiss, ab auf die stille Treppe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. März 2012)

Wo kommt die Muschel her?




Jakobsweg [GBB] 2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

oder




P1070926 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

oder




P1070981 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das hat jetzt nichts mit einem global organisierten Teilnehmer am Benzinpreiskartell zu tun .


----------



## Sarrois (24. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wo kommt die Muschel her. .



Aus nem Kochbuch

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coquille_Saint-Jacques


----------



## Sarrois (24. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ok, es war versprochen. Also hier das neue Trikot Gäsbock 12. Abe Achtung: An an paar Details (Kragenfarbe wird auch Granit, Breite der Streifen muss im Detail noch angepasst werden). Das finale Bild kommt am Montag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



55 Juro Inflation

Gibbed die auch mit Namensaufdruck am Kragen?


----------



## Kelme (24. März 2012)

Namensaufdruck wie im letzten Jahr. Da der Kragen noch in Granit gestaltet wird, wird die Schrift auch Granit . 
Da Shell entgegen einiger Meinungen nicht sponsort, 55,- EUR.


----------



## Sarrois (24. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Namensaufdruck wie im letzten Jahr. Da der Kragen noch in Granit gestaltet wird, wird die Schrift auch Granit .
> Da Shell entgegen einiger Meinungen nicht sponsort, 55,- EUR.



:Handheb:
Krosscountry kurz Gr.L
Aufdruck: Sarrois (alternativ: Le Roi c'est moi!)


----------



## RazorRamon (24. März 2012)

Das Trikot ist schön. Jetzt muss ich sparen, Benzin wird immer teurer, 3 Kinder sind immer hungrig, meine Frau hat im April Geburtstag, und ich will mir ein neues Motorrad kaufen!

Vielleicht geh ich gleich in die Fußgängerzone singen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (24. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Vielleicht geh ich gleich in die Fußgängerzone singen!



Gute Idee
Frag mal den Haardtfahrer wie im Moment die Tarife für Schmerzensgeldansprüche sind


----------



## roischiffer (24. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> (alternativ: Le Roi c'est moi!)


... jezz awwa uffgebasst, Bursche


----------



## Radler-01 (24. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich sparen ... Benzin wird immer teurer ... und ich will mir ein neues Motorrad kaufen!


 
laß das mit dem Motorrad, dann sparst Du auch Benzin und hast Geld, um Deiner Frau ein MTB zu schenken, die dann beim GB12 mit fahren will weil das Trikot so schön ist 



RazorRamon schrieb:


> Vielleicht geh ich gleich in die Fußgängerzone singen!


 
Geht nicht, da bin ich schon (mein Motorrad steht abgemeldet in der Garage)


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2012)

...es soll da einen geben, der nach seiner Gäsbock-Premiere, gar jeniges endgültig vertickert hat...


----------



## Radler-01 (24. März 2012)

ja wie: Frau, MTB, Motorrad oder Trikot ??


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2012)

Frau +1
MTB = 
Moped -1
Trikot + 2  (bald +3, wenn die bald mal in die Pötte kommen  )


----------



## Sarrois (24. März 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> ... jezz awwa uffgebasst, Bursche



Uff was


----------



## Sarrois (25. März 2012)

Jetzt ratet mal welcher saarländische Volltrottel die Uhr falsch umgestellt hat und jetzt ne Stunde zu früh am Flughafen rumgammelt


----------



## Lynus (25. März 2012)

*Klugshicemodus an*
Müßtest du dann nicht 2 Stunden zu früh gewesen sein ?
Das Delta zwischen T-1 und T+1 ist ja 2, nicht 1.
Schau besser noch mal auf die Uhr ))
*Klugshicemodus aus*


----------



## lomo (25. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jetzt ratet mal welcher saarländische Volltrottel die Uhr falsch umgestellt hat und jetzt ne Stunde zu früh am Flughafen rumgammelt



Hahaha ....
Den Flieger haste dann aber nicht verpasst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (25. März 2012)

Dadran wars maggi schuld.


----------



## roischiffer (25. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Uff was



Na daß de die Bedienungsaaleidung aa rischdisch rum hebsch


----------



## Sarrois (25. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hahaha ....
> Den Flieger haste dann aber nicht verpasst, oder?



Neeee



Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Dadran wars maggi schuld.



Nedd all Saarlänner ernähre sich nur von Maggi
Ur-Pils gehäärt aach dezu


----------



## lomo (25. März 2012)

Wo ging es hin?


----------



## Sarrois (25. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wo ging es hin?



War heut den ganzen Tag in London
Und muss morgen nach Cranfield, ich werd auf meine alten Tage noch richtig schlau


----------



## RazorRamon (26. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ....................... ich werd auf meine alten Tage noch richtig schlau


Beneidenswert, bei mir ist es umgekehrt, ich werd immer blöder!

Was war noch mal das Thema?


----------



## strandi (26. März 2012)

Moinsen
Mal ne ganz andere Frage - gibt es eigentlich Pläne für ne "Gäsbock-Party" am Abend? Ein günstig gelegenes Weinfest? 
Strandi - die ganze Aktion wird ein Fest


----------



## Kelme (27. März 2012)

Ok, 13 Minuten zu spät oder so. Ab dafür.

Hier das klassische Modell als kurzarm im finalen Design und ja es wird dieses Granit-Design wirklich geben. 




Trikot_klassik.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das ist das Freeride Modell




Trikot_FR.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Wie die Bestellung geht, steht auf www.bike-pfalz.de.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. März 2012)

Warum ist SHELL eigentlich dieses Jahr Hauptsponsor - Rufrettung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2012)

Vor 400 Jahren ....  

Quelle: Wiki


----------



## Kelme (27. März 2012)

In Zeiten, da weithin sichtbare Zeichen über dem Land nur noch ein leuchtendes M, eine Krone oder sonstiger Firlefanz sind, muss man der Welt erklären, dass es Symbole gibt, die schon lange vor dem Hirnfurz eines Werbegrafikers im Auftrag eines internationalen Benzindealers eine Bedeutung hatten.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. März 2012)

Aber nicht dass nach dem Gäsbock-Marathon in Santiago de Compostela stehe und mit der Bahn zurück reisen muss...
Thema für nächstes Jahr: "Gäsbock, der 13te - Jason Vorhees rasiert euch die Waden"


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hirnfurz


herzlichsten Dank dafür!


----------



## Kelme (27. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber nicht dass nach dem Gäsbock-Marathon in Santiago de Compostela stehe und mit der Bahn zurück reisen muss...
> Thema für nächstes Jahr: "Gäsbock, der 13te - Jason Vorhees rasiert euch die Waden"


Dann würde die "Bestätigung der Erziehungsberechtigten" eine völlig neue Bedeutung bekommen. Aber GBM auf dem Index - mmmhhh.

Edit(h) meint: Zimbo, brauchst du noch ein "o"?


----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Jason Vorhees...


scheizze...ich musst jetzt echt googeln, um rauszufinden, wer das ist.... *schäm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2012)

Vor 6 Jahren: Unser Paparatzi

Quelle. wiki


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> scheizze...ich musst jetzt echt googeln, um rauszufinden, wer das ist.... *schäm*



Ist nicht schlimm! Nicht jedes Hirn muss mit allem gefüllt werden. Entrümpeln ist auch da eine tolle Sache!

Bei der Gelegenheit: Ich habe ich vier Sprühschläuche, je gefühlte 6 m,  für die Gartenbewässerung, die aufgrund eines zu geringen Wasserdrucks bei uns nicht funktionieren. Mag die jemand haben?


----------



## Sarrois (27. März 2012)

strandi schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Mal ne ganz andere Frage - gibt es eigentlich Pläne für ne "Gäsbock-Party" am Abend? Ein günstig gelegenes Weinfest?
> Strandi - die ganze Aktion wird ein Fest


Also wir werden Übernachten und vorher ne saubere Druckbetankung ausführen


----------



## Optimizer (27. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Entrümpeln ist auch da eine tolle Sache!



Merke ich gerade. Ich räume meinen Büroplatz und staune, was sich da an Mist in den letzten Jahren angesammelt hat.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. März 2012)

Stimmt, Kelme - da fehlt ein "o" - also Jasoon Vorhees? 
(Dabei hatte ich mal was aus Vinyl von einer Band namens Voorhees...)

@Dddddddddakkkkkk:
Danke für "Papa Ratzi" - auch wenn ich mit dem nix am Hut hab.


----------



## roischiffer (27. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Thema für nächstes Jahr: "Gäsbock, der 13te - Jason Vorhees rasiert euch die Waden"


Termin wird auf Neumond gelegt und gestartet bei Sonnenuntergang


----------



## roischiffer (27. März 2012)

*X - 45 
*


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit: Ich habe vier Sprühschläuche, je gefühlte 6 m,  für die Gartenbewässerung, die aufgrund eines zu geringen Wasserdrucks bei uns nicht funktionieren. Mag die jemand haben?



mmmhh, Streckenbewässerung?


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2012)

*X - 45 
*

Das ist ein guter Hinweis, um endlich mal ein paar Neuerungen beim Gäsbock 12 vorzustellen. Fangen wir ganz vorne an. Beim Start.




Jakobsweg [GBB] 2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

So sieht das aus, wenn ein kleiner Trupp an der Klosterkirche startet. Das machen wir am 12. Mai in groß. 
Der geänderte Startablauf:

Das gesamte Startfeld stellt sich frühzeitig (09:20 Uhr) an der Schule und im Schulhof auf. 
Achtung: Kein Teilnehmer hinter der Brücke noch vor der Sporthalle!
Neutralisierter Start des gesamten Feldes in Richtung "Zentrum".
Aufstellung des Starterfeldes um die Klosterkirche (bedeutender Wegepunkt der früheren Pilger) rum.
Start der Blöcke zu je 50 TeilnehmerInnen. Die "rasierten Waden" ganz vorne ab 09:30 Uhr.
Alle drei Minuten der nächste Block.


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2012)

Isch hab' de Razor g'sehe




Razor in Alu - arrgghh von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergfried (1. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Isch hab' de Razor g'sehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Razor ramon????


----------



## coffer (1. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Isch hab' de Razor g'sehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr böses Omen


----------



## roischiffer (2. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Isch hab' de Razor g'sehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das Rost an der Dämpferbefestigung?


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Ist das Rost an der Dämpferbefestigung?


Flugrost


----------



## Radler-01 (2. April 2012)

NEEE - steht doch ganz groß "alu"  drauf  (was Du siehst ist Patina)


----------



## Sarrois (2. April 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Sehr böses Omen


 
So lang er nedd anfängt die VP's leer zu singen iss alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## lomo (2. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Flugrost



Was? Flugpost?




Flugpost von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## roischiffer (2. April 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> NEEE - steht doch ganz groß "alu"  drauf  (was Du siehst ist Patina)



Hätte ja auch was selbstgeschnitztes sein können - Veranstaltungen zum richtigen schnitzen von Sattelstützen & anschließender Probefahrt hat man ja schon öfters abgehalten


----------



## el Zimbo (2. April 2012)

Sattelstützen schnitzen - wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (2. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sattelstützen schnitzen - wer macht denn sowas?


 
Nix Sattelstützen..........Schutzbleche


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2012)

..ähm, Bike-Magazin?


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ähm, Bike-Magazin?



Ja mein Freund? War da was?

Konzentriert sich der Wahnsinn in der "Rennszene" etwa in der Pfalz? 
Ich fürchte mich jetzt nur vor irgendwelchen Leuten, die am 12. Mai noch kommen wollen, weil der Termin da steht. Wie gut, dass weit oben auf unserer Seite "AUSVERKAUFT" steht .


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2012)

Positiver Wahnsinn und Pfalz passt doch gut zusammen.

..im Hintergrund wird gerade ein "Nö" gemeißelt, weißt ja für wo....


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2012)

Oh, gute Erinnerung. Ich brauche noch ein Schild "Kloster-Blick" und eins "Kalmit-Blick".


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. April 2012)

Leider muss ich dem wichtigsten MTB-Event wegen einer noch wichtigeren Familienfeier eine Absage erteilen 

Wer übernimmt meinen Besen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. April 2012)




----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2012)

Familie wexln.   


es soll da ne Warteliste für Besen geben, Kelme fragen

Ah, in der Bike 5/12 steht da was. Die erscheint für Abonnenten schon im März. Ist ja auch logisch. Danke Delius.


----------



## Radler-01 (2. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ah, in der Bike 5/12 steht da was. Die erscheint für Abonnenten schon im März. Ist ja auch logisch. Danke Delius.


 
ich vermute schon seit längerem ein System dahinter:

die Erscheinungsdaten werden langsam immer früher gestzt und im Frühjahr 2013 wird über die neuen Parts und die besten must-haves 2014 berichtet; dann ist irgendwann im Hintergrund Zeit und die Technik soweit das quasi ein Jahr überholt/-rollt wurde und dann sind  im Spätsommer 2016 dann wirklich neue Parts 2017 im Heft und der ganze Zeitplan wieder normal.

Oder wie im Lebensmittelhandel irgendwann: an Ostern gibts X-Mas und umgekehrt.

Oder ganz revolutionär: 2013 wird über die neuen Parts 2012 berichtet und keiner merkt´s


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2012)

..so ne Art "Schaltmonat" !?!


----------



## lomo (2. April 2012)

Des ham wir doch alles schon bei der Telefonrechnung ....


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2012)

*Stellenanzeige*

*1 Besenfahrer*
Gesucht wird ein Besenfahrer für den Termin 12. Mai 2012. Die Bewerberin/der Bewerber sollte über ein gewisses Maß an Fitness und die Fahjigkeit zum langsam Fahren verfügen. Zudem ist Überzeugungskraft von Nöten, wenn es darum geht TeilnehmerInnen klar zu machen, dass der einzige Weg der direkte ins Ziel ist.
Geboten wird Null-Bezahlung, eine Sonderstartnummer und ein Platz an der großen Tafel nach der Veranstaltung.


*2 GrillmeisterInnen*
Für die Verpflegungsstation Esthal werden zwei GrillmeisterInnen gesucht. Die/der Bewerber sollte den Ansturm von 600 hungrigen BikerInnen bewältigen können und eine sichere Handhabe der Saumagenscheiben auf dem Grill beherrschen. Da die VP 2012 nicht wie bisher an der Schule, sondern *im Kloster Esthal *gelegen ist, wird erwartet, dass unflätiges Fluchen auch bei verbrannter Saumagenscheibe unterbleibt.
Geboten wird Null-Bezahlung und ein Platz an der großen Tafel nach der Veranstaltung.

Bewerbungen bitte der PN an mich oder über www.bike-pfalz.de


Kelme - danke für's Zuhören


----------



## RazorRamon (3. April 2012)

Auch als normalsterblicher Teilnehmer beim Gäsbock 12 gebe ich hier mal wieder eine Wasserstandsmeldung ab.

Wegen diverser beruflicher und privater Verpflichtungen, sowie wegen Einfahrens meines neuen Motorrads komme ich derzeit nur noch zu kürzeren Trainingseinheiten. Die sind dafür aber umso intensiver und knackiger, denn ich will ja beim Gäsbock eine gute Figur machen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOBryA65Bjc"]Training fÃ¼r den GÃ¤sbock 12      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gibt es noch gute Trainingstipps von den alten Hasen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Stellenanzeige*
> 
> *1 Besenfahrer*
> Gesucht wird ein Besenfahrer für den Termin 12. Mai 2012. Die Bewerberin/der Bewerber sollte über ein gewisses Maß an Fitness und die Fahigkeit zum langsam Fahren verfügen. Zudem ist Überzeugungskraft von Nöten, wenn es darum geht TeilnehmerInnen klar zu machen, dass der einzige Weg der direkte ins Ziel ist.
> Geboten wird Null-Bezahlung, eine Sonderstartnummer und ein Platz an der großen Tafel nach der Veranstaltung.



Wollte Fippsi mit mir die Langstrecke oder die kurze machen? Weiß ich gar nicht mehr. 

Aber die notwendigen Fähigkeiten auf der Langstrecke könnten ruhig um mittelmäßige Schraubertalente ergänzt werden. Also jemand der einen Bowdenschneider und Ersatzzüge mitbringt und dann damit auch umgehen kann., wäre das nicht nachteilig. Besenfahrersein ist sehr erfahrungsreich!

Interessenten auf der Langstrecke sollten bitte auch kommunikativ sein, zumindest passiv! 

Haardtfahrer


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Interessenten auf der Langstrecke sollten bitte auch kommunikativ sein, zumindest passiv!
> ...



Sind da Frauen bei?


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2012)

Mmmh, Moment mal ... 
lomo, könntest du nicht eigentlich ... also so als Schlussfahrer im Quartett DoSe, MoneSi, Haardtfahrer mitspielen? Wäre doch ein Job, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. April 2012)

Kurz oder Langstrecke weiß ich leider auch nicht?!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. April 2012)

Willst Du ihn um die SSP-Lounge bringen? Keine Meerettichnüssen?


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mmmh, Moment mal ...
> lomo, könntest du nicht eigentlich ... also so als Schlussfahrer im Quartett DoSe, MoneSi, Haardtfahrer mitspielen? Wäre doch ein Job, oder?



SSP-Besenfahrer? Wär mal was. Im Trackstand die Trails hoch ....
Und ein ruhiger, guter Zuhörer wäre ich auch. 
Hoffe nur, dass sich dann der Eisenfahrer vorne nicht so langweilt.

Ach, der D³ak² wollte dieses Jahr keine SSP-Lounge machen, soviel ich gehört habe ...


----------



## Sarrois (3. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Stellenanzeige*
> 
> *2 GrillmeisterInnen*


 
http://www.swr3.de/grillparty/infos/-/id=1438218/p3avrz/index.html


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> http://www.swr3.de/grillparty/infos/-/id=1438218/p3avrz/index.html



Boaaah, ich kann diese (Dumpf-)Grins-Backe von Lafer nicht mehr sehen und diese permanent-penetrante Eigenwerbung von diesem Sender nicht mehr hören!!!
So werden die Gebühren verschleudert, indem man Kochprofis und C-Promis engagiert. Wo bleibt da der Bildungsauftrag vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk??? Pack, elendiges!!!
Sorry, das musste mal raus!


----------



## Sarrois (3. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Boaaah, ich kann diese (Dumpf-)Grins-Backe von Lafer nicht mehr sehen und diese permanent-penetrante Eigenwerbung von diesem Sender nicht mehr hören!!!
> So werden die Gebühren verschleudert, indem man Kochprofis und C-Promis engagiert. Wo bleibt da der Bildungsauftrag vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk??? Pack, elendiges!!!
> Sorry, das musste mal raus!


 
Mmmmhhh. 03.04
es scheint als hättest Du gerade die GEZ-Gebühren überwiesen

C-Brommys
Sind das nedd die wo sich im Werbungsfernsehen die Schnauze polieren


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mmmmhhh. 03.04
> es scheint als hättest Du gerade die GEZ-Gebühren überwiesen
> 
> C-Brommys
> Sind das nedd die wo sich im Werbungsfernsehen die Schnauze polieren



Neee, Rundfunkgebühren. 
Die GEZ ist nur die Drückerkolonne der Anstalten.
Und wenn es so weiter geht, werde ich zum C-Promi und gehe mal den Vorständen der Anstalten die Schnauze pol... ach nee, lassen wir das.
Führt ja zu nix!


----------



## Sarrois (3. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> werde ich zum C-Promi und gehe mal den Vorständen der Anstalten die Schnauze pol...


 
Öhhhhhm,
damit wärst Du zumindest ein B-Promi
Und müsstest nicht mehr in den Dschungel oder Container


----------



## Radler-01 (3. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal Viagra?


 



lomo schrieb:


> Sind da Frauen bei?


 
mmmhmmmhmmmh - sollte diese Fragestellung zu denken geben ?

(un´ wech.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach, der D³ak² wollte dieses Jahr keine SSP-Lounge machen, soviel ich gehört habe ...



Du hast verstanden, was er gesagt hat?


----------



## Dddakk (3. April 2012)

...zum angewöhnen:

...nö...


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast verstanden, was er gesagt hat?



Ich zitier mich gerade mal selbst:



lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Und ein ruhiger, guter Zuhörer wäre ich auch.
> ...


----------



## lomo (3. April 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> mmmhmmmhmmmh - sollte diese Fragestellung zu denken geben ?
> 
> (un´ wech.....)



Weiß nicht, was du dir dabei denkst 
Auf jedenfall wirfst du gerade die Aussagen von zwei unabhängigen Threads zusammen


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2012)

Bevor es hier jetzt völlig abdriftet (was ja sonst nieeee vorkommt  ), noch eine weitere Neuerung beim Gäsbock 12. Es war ja im Rahmen des Stellenangebotes angedeutet:

Wir schicken Euch ins Kloster! Alle!







Die VP in Esthal befindet sich direkt auf dem Klostergelände und nicht mehr an der Schule. Ihr fahrt zum Haupttor rein und dürft am Seiteneingang den Klosterbezirk wieder verlassen. Die Schwestern werden an der VP (zeitweise) zugegen sein. Es geht das Gerücht, dass parallel ein Fastenseminar im Kloster tagt. Da kommt der Saumagen vom Grill als olfaktorische Prüfung bestimmt klasse.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2012)

Wenn der Saumagen geweiht ist, werde ich innere Verbrennungen erleiden!
Ganz zu schweigen von der Pein, die mich ereilt, wenn ich alleine den geheiligten Grund betrete... 

"Let Jesus f*** you! Let Jesus f*** you!" 

...das müsst ihr bei Nr. 13 echt wieder gut machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn der Saumagen geweiht ist, werde ich innere Verbrennungen erleiden!


...will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, will sehen, Du Ketzer!


----------



## RazorRamon (4. April 2012)

Ich glaube, Klöster sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren!


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn der Saumagen geweiht ist, werde ich innere Verbrennungen erleiden!
> Ganz zu schweigen von der Pein, die mich ereilt, wenn ich alleine den geheiligten Grund betrete...
> 
> "Let Jesus f*** you! Let Jesus f*** you!"
> ...


 
Ich verkauf Dir vorher noch für günstiges Geld so einen


----------



## Radler-01 (4. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was du dir dabei denkst
> 
> >>  NIIIIXXX
> 
> ...


 

Machmal ist es fatal, aus den Kontext gerissen zitiert zu werden


----------



## lomo (4. April 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Machmal ist es fatal, aus den Kontext gerissen zitiert zu werden



Mach ich aber manchmal auch (mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!)


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2012)

@Zimbo: Auf den Trails machen wir ja sowas nicht, aber wenn's so schwer fällt, könnten wi ja einen "Kloster-Chicken-Way" einrichten. Auf dem Bild kannst du den schon sehen (im Bild rechts an der Außenmauer vorbei). Ergänzend würden wir auch eine "Kloster-Verweigerer-VP" einrichten. Ich denke da so an Wasser und (sehr) trockenes Brot .


----------



## Bogie (4. April 2012)

Ja bitte, nur für Zimbo einen Weg um den VP rum bauen!!!!!!! JA,JA, JA...
Dann krieg ich mehr Saumagenbrötchen...Wenn sich noch Grillmeister finden!?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. April 2012)

Grillantensuche:

http://www.gbaev.de/php/index.php?meisterschaft-2012

Die haben doch ein Wochenende später Entzugserscheinungen. Vllt. will ja da einer unbedingt bei uns weitermachen.

Die sind auch bekloppt, ähh schräg! 

@Kelme: Anfragen!  Pirmasens ist meines Wissens Grillschwerpunkt in Deutschland!


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2012)

Der eine Job (Besenfahrer) ist vergeben und für die beiden Grillmeister ist morgen Abend Auswahlverfahren.


----------



## Optimizer (5. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Grillantensuche:
> 
> http://www.gbaev.de/php/index.php?meisterschaft-2012
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar gebürtiger Schlabbeflicker (Pirmasenser), aber stehe eher auf der anderen Seite des Grills....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (7. April 2012)

Ich habe meinen Rhytmus gefunden, der Gäsbock kann kommen!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEmj57QwPCE"]Fahr langsam Rad      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOteXAD_Vuw"]Horizont      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kelme (10. April 2012)

3 Starter haben heute abgesagt.
3 Menschen kriegen Post von mir.


----------



## Sarrois (11. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> 3 Starter haben heute abgesagt.
> 3 Menschen kriegen Post von mir.


 
Ich hab gesehen der Gäsbock 12 iss jetzt auch in der Bike-Bravo,
dort steht aber nix drinne, daß es schon ausverkauft ist


----------



## Sarrois (12. April 2012)

Kelme,

hast Du eigentlich ein Trikot für mich bestellt


----------



## Kelme (15. April 2012)

Schätzelchen, habe ich natürlich gemacht.
OWAYO hat jetzt das finale Design geschickt. Die Design-Crew (DddAkk und Miro sei Dank) habe das ein wenig "Race tuned" und mir gefällt das.

Das klassische Langarmtrikot



Trikot_klla.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr 

Das Freeridetrikot mit kurzen Ärmelchen



Trikot_frka.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Wir haben uns doch "erweichen" lassen eine Reihe von Trikots "auf Halde" zu nehmen, die am 12. Mai nach Anprobe direkt mit genommen werden können. Auch ohne Vorbestellung. Kann halt sein, dass man früh genug da sein muss.


----------



## Dddakk (17. April 2012)

..auch ne gelungene Farbkombination:


----------



## Sarrois (17. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..auch ne gelungene Farbkombination:


 
Boooaaaaahhhh,
ich welchem Freudenhaus hast Du das gefunden


----------



## Kelme (17. April 2012)

Für die auf der langen Strecke gibt es auch ein neues Farbkonzept an der VP-Waldhaus Schwarzsohl. War in den letzten Jahren die Farbe Gelb angesagt, tragen wir dieses Jahr dezentes Schwarz.




Wir müssen diesmal auch nicht abseits stehen, sondern sind direkt auf dem Gelände des Pfälzerwaldvereins Ortsgruppe Weidenthal-Frankenstein zu Gast. Dazu demnächst mehr.


----------



## Sarrois (18. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Schätzelchen, habe ich natürlich gemacht.
> OWAYO hat jetzt das finale Design geschickt. Die Design-Crew (DddAkk und Miro sei Dank) habe das ein wenig "Race tuned" und mir gefällt das.
> 
> Das klassische Langarmtrikot
> ...


 
Werden die eigentlich auch im Winterstoff nachbestellt
Da hätt ich auch Interesse dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Werden die eigentlich auch im Winterstoff nachbestellt
> Da hätt ich auch Interesse dran


Nur bei entsprechender Nachfrage und da zweifle ich im Moment stark dran.


----------



## Sarrois (18. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nur bei entsprechender Nachfrage und da zweifle ich im Moment stark dran.


 
Um Himmels Willen
Da brauchst Du 10 Stück von, odda?


----------



## Optimizer (19. April 2012)

Hatte ich ja ganz vergessen: Kann man die Unterschriften auf den Startnummern noch ändern? Da darf bei mir dann Optibob stehen und beim Michael bitte Smumizer...wir werden dann die Strecke die ganze Zeit nebeneinanderfahren!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

Halt, Stop!!! Trailsperrung 


Kelme hatte irgendwas angedeutet, dass er mir irgendwas "spezielles" auf die Startnummer schreiben will, ich hab allerdings keine Idee, was er da im Sinn hat...


----------



## Sarrois (19. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Halt, Stop!!! Trailsperrung
> 
> 
> Kelme hatte irgendwas angedeutet, dass er mir irgendwas "spezielles" auf die Startnummer schreiben will, ich hab allerdings keine Idee, was er da im Sinn hat...


 
Egal
Gugg Du lieber das de mit em Zuch kommscht odda mit de Freundin
Das ist ein autofreier Samstag


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Egal
> Gugg Du lieber das de mit em Zuch kommscht odda mit de Freundin
> Das ist ein autofreier Samstag


Freundin den ganzen Tag dort rumhocken lassen oder mich hinfahren UND wieder abholen lassen will ich nicht. Und beim Zuchhh hab ich einfach das ungute Gefühl, dass ich es u. U. nicht in der Hand habe, wenn irgendwas unterwegs schief läuft und ich zu spät kommen würde, wenn z. B. so viele mit dem Bike in der Bahn nach Lambrecht wollen, dass ich nicht mehr in den Zug rein komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (19. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> wenn z. B. so viele mit dem Bike in der Bahn nach Lambrecht wollen, dass ich nicht mehr in den Zug rein komm


 
aber mit dem Auto wird das evtl. doch auch knapp

Aber ok,
einen hab ich noch..............


----------



## Sarrois (19. April 2012)

Btw, hab am WE auch noch etwas Fahrtechnik für den Gäsbock trainiert


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> aber mit dem Auto wird das evtl. doch auch knapp


Aber da bilde ich mir ein, es mehr selbst in der Hand zu haben 

@ Kelme: gibts einen Tip, wo man gut parken kann? Irgendwo nicht ZU nah am Geschehen, aber auch nicht ewig weit weg...?


Zum Thema Zelten fällt mir spontan das ein:





Kennt vermutlich jeder schon...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Btw, hab am WE auch noch etwas Fahrtechnik für den Gäsbock trainiert


Wenn du das am GB nicht auch zeigst, werd ich aber sauer


----------



## Kelme (19. April 2012)

In der Wiesenstraße gibt es einen recht großen Parkplatz, der aber  -Achtung! - eine Höhenbeschränkung durch einen Querbalken an der Ein- und Ausfahrt hat. Man kann da gut Parken, aber bitte nicht mit Fahrrad auf dem Dach da drauf fahren (500 Meter bis zum Start).
Die Straßen um das Gelände sind auch immer gut besucht.
Schlecht: Das Beparken von Parkplätzen bei diversen Supermärkten oder Blumengeschäften. Die Jammern dann immer bei mir am Telefon, oder holen das Ordnungsamt. Also uffbasse!
Am Gelände gibt es auch einige Parkplätze, aber die sind erfahrungsgemäß schnell weg.

Gut für die Wohnmobilisten: Am Gemeinschaftshaus wird ein WoMo-Parkplatz Anfang Mai eingerichtet. Flitschneu!

Am Allerbesten: Bildet Fahrgemeinschaften oder reist mit dem Zug an. Die S-Bahn fährt aus Richtung NW und KL im 30-Minutentakt. Von morgens früh bis abends spät. Nutzt das aus.


----------



## RazorRamon (19. April 2012)

Ich reise per Rad an, versprochen!


----------



## Merlinderwahre (19. April 2012)

Ich machs per Bahn


----------



## Sarrois (20. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Schätzelchen, habe ich natürlich gemacht.
> OWAYO hat jetzt das finale Design geschickt. Die Design-Crew (DddAkk und Miro sei Dank) habe das ein wenig "Race tuned" und mir gefällt das.
> 
> 
> Wir haben uns doch "erweichen" lassen eine Reihe von Trikots "auf Halde" zu nehmen, die am 12. Mai nach Anprobe direkt mit genommen werden können. Auch ohne Vorbestellung. Kann halt sein, dass man früh genug da sein muss.


 
Kelme,
ich hab gestern ein neues Owayo-Trikot in L anprobiert

Junga Fadda iss das äng

Das sieht bei mir aus wie e Lyoner im Wienerdarm
Wenn mir das richtig passen soll, müssen min. 5kg weg

Wenn Du und Lomo mir jetzt erzählt, daß Ihr M nehmt,
dann tret ich in Hungerstreik


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kelme,
> ich hab gestern ein neues Owayo-Trikot in L anprobiert
> ...



Jetzt sag' nicht, dass es eines in diesen "neuen Farben" von "drüben" war. Mindestens bei der einen Farbkombination braucht man eine Schweißerbrille um das zu ertragen.


----------



## Sarrois (20. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt sag' nicht, dass es eines in diesen "neuen Farben" von "drüben" war. Mindestens bei der einen Farbkombination braucht man eine Schweißerbrille um das zu ertragen.


 
Öhhhhhhhhhhmmmm jo

Aber ich dachte immer Querstreifen machen schlank


----------



## lomo (20. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt sag' nicht, dass es eines in diesen "neuen Farben" von "drüben" war. Mindestens bei der einen Farbkombination braucht man eine Schweißerbrille um das zu ertragen.



 .... die Socken, und erst die Socken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (20. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> .... die Socken, und erst die Socken!!!


 
Schdrimmb.........

das häscht Schdrimmb


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Junga Fadda iss das äng
> 
> Das sieht bei mir aus wie e Lyoner im Wienerdarm
> Wenn mir das richtig passen soll, müssen min. 5kg weg


Pressworscht a. k. a. Menschenfleisch im Kunstdarm *Kopfkino aus*


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2012)

Wenn wir an der Stelle angekommen sind, dass wir bei einer Planungssitzung für den 12. Mai über die Farbe der Kabelbinder reden, ist alles gut. 




Form und Farbe von kelme_sis auf Flickr​

Saumagen für VP Esthal: Check
Brez'n: Check
Mopeds für die Streckensicherung: Check
Cafe-Mobil für Schwarzsohl: Check
Streckenposten und VP-Teams: Check
Lieferanten für die Sägemehlmarkierung: Check


----------



## Sarrois (21. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn wir an der Stelle angekommen sind, dass wir bei einer Planungssitzung für den 12. Mai über die Farbe der Kabelbinder reden, ist alles gut.
> ST]


Kabelbinder für was
Dachte die Startnummer steht im Heiligenschein


----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2012)

Heiligenschein? Welche Religion bietet den so was?


----------



## Sarrois (21. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heiligenschein? Welche Religion bietet den so was?



Na wer schon
Die Ki................piep............f..................piep......ausm Vatikohn


----------



## lomo (21. April 2012)

Sind hier etwa Protestanten zugegen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. April 2012)

jehova jehova.....


----------



## RazorRamon (21. April 2012)

Aua, habe mir heute beide Knie verdreht, beide geschwollen, das linke glüht noch dazu, jetzt halte ich die Schmerzen einfach nicht mehr aus, und lasse mich notgedrungen ins Krankenhaus fahren. Hoffentlich bin ich am 12.Mai wirklich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2012)

@ sarrois

...nana! Es gibt da noch einige Andere:
Buddhismus:






Islam:





und lange vor unserer Zeitrechnung:



 

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Saumagen für VP Esthal: Check
> Brez'n: Check
> Cafe-Mobil für Schwarzsohl: Check







HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jehova jehova.....


Chleudert den Purchen tchu Poden!!


----------



## Sarrois (22. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @ sarrois
> 
> ...nana! Es gibt da noch einige .....
> Quelle: Wikipedia


 
Hier Stand Mist, der zu Mißverständnissen führen könnte
und ist geklärt worden!


----------



## lomo (22. April 2012)

Für die gibt es einen Chickenway um die Saumagen-VP


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. April 2012)

nix da... dieses jahr gibts VP bis zum bitteren ende 
sonst schafft meine kollege die strecke net


----------



## Sarrois (22. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Für die gibt es einen Chickenway um die Saumagen-VP


Nix doo
Ich hab meinen Ablassbrief und ich fress den Saumamagen!
Pasta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin schon lang nedd mehr in der Kruzifix- GEZ


Ist das jetzt eine besondere Auszeichnung?

Weil ich gerade übellaunig bin: Jede(r), die/der mit "Um Himmels Willen" ein Problem hat, darf sich gerne direkt per Mail oder PN bei mir melden. Wir finden dann eine Lösung und irgendjemand von der Warteliste hat seinen Spaß.
Wir brauchen uns für nichts rechtfertigen und werden das auch nicht tun. Fingerzeigeübungen können wo anders gemacht werden.


Kelme - danke für das Gespräch


----------



## Sarrois (22. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine besondere Auszeichnung?
> 
> Weil ich gerade übellaunig bin: Jede(r), die/der mit "Um Himmels Willen" ein Problem hat, darf sich gerne direkt per Mail oder PN bei mir melden. Wir finden dann eine Lösung und irgendjemand von der Warteliste hat seinen Spaß.
> Wir brauchen uns für nichts rechtfertigen und werden das auch nicht tun. Fingerzeigeübungen können wo anders gemacht werden.
> ...


 
_Ich weiß nedd warum Du übellaunig bist_
_Bei mir ist das keine Auszeichnung, sondern ne persönliche Erfahrung die nix mit der Kirche zu tun hat, sondern mit dem was draus gemacht wurde._
_Ist ne lange Geschichte und ich hab kein Problem damit, sonst würde ich nedd sogar um ein zweites Wintertrikot von Um Himmels Willen fragen_

Haben wir geklärt und vertragen uns wieder mit Schorle, Saumagen und Bier!


----------



## Kelme (23. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> _...
> Haben wir geklärt und vertragen uns wieder mit Schorle, Saumagen und Bier!_


_
So ist es und da freue ich mich drauf _


----------



## Sarrois (23. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> So ist es und da freue ich mich drauf



Ich freu mich auch richtig auf den GB12
Und aufs kommende lange WE im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Kelme (23. April 2012)

Ja, es trudeln ab und zu Absagen ein. Eine war dabei, da geht's darum, dass es vielleicht nicht so geschickt ist zu zweit auf nur einem Rad im Wald unterwegs zu sein, wenn der eine kleine Mensch noch einen ganze Zeit wachsen muss und eh noch nichts vom Pfäözerwald sieht. Da sage ich mal Glückwunsch und dann bitte im nächsten Jahr einen Babysitter mitbringen.

Bei der anderen Absage von heute habe ich einen Wunsch: Razor, mach bitte noch einen Blues als Video dazu. Du kannst nicht kommen und wir wünschen dir gute Besserung. Mögen die Knie wieder ins Lot kommen.


----------



## Quente (23. April 2012)

...ohhhh, hätte er doch seine Stimme verloren und seine Knie wären heil geblieben...
uff pälzisch:" es näggschde mol guggschd dass uff die Gosch fallschd".


----------



## Sarrois (24. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Aua, habe mir heute beide Knie verdreht, beide geschwollen, das linke glüht noch dazu, jetzt halte ich die Schmerzen einfach nicht mehr aus, und lasse mich notgedrungen ins Krankenhaus fahren. Hoffentlich bin ich am 12.Mai wirklich dabei!


 
Uuuuups,
doch so schlimm, dass Du abgesagt hast
Gute Besserung auch von mir und bis zum GB13


----------



## roischiffer (24. April 2012)

Hurra, nur noch *18* mal frühstücken bis zum großen Tach. 









Isch free misch


----------



## RazorRamon (24. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Razor, mach bitte noch einen Blues als Video dazu. Du kannst nicht kommen und wir wünschen dir gute Besserung. Mögen die Knie wieder ins Lot kommen.


 


Sarrois schrieb:


> Uuuuups,
> doch so schlimm, dass Du abgesagt hast
> Gute Besserung auch von mir und bis zum GB13


Vielen Dank!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjcv8Gup57o"]GÃ¤sbock Blues      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (24. April 2012)

Autschn!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2012)

...bereits in Grauen Vorzeiten stand geschrieben...








Stonehenge: 102 M ü.N.N.
Molleyama: 507 M ü.N.N.


----------



## Kelme (27. April 2012)

Das sieht doch dieses Jahr keiner (wenn's in den vergangenen Jahren überhaupt jemand wahrgenommen hat).


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2012)

Klaro, ist ja auch gut so, sonst würde ich ja heute um 18 Uhr auf der Strecke fahren.  

Ich bin immer wieder gerne dort, da oben ist es herrlich.


----------



## coffer (27. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...bereits in Grauen Vorzeiten stand geschrieben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sach mal......is das en Reflektor da vorne am Vorbau?!

Sven


----------



## Merlinderwahre (27. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...bereits in Grauen Vorzeiten stand geschrieben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So wie das ausschaut ist es die Steinzeit LED Lampen


----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2012)

..ja, Reflektoren sollen ja dieses Jahr Pflicht beim Gäsbock sein, für die, die nach 20 Uhr noch auf der Strecke sein werden.


----------



## coffer (28. April 2012)

Um Gottes Willen, da muss ich mir ja noch so en Ding besorgen......


----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2012)

..du könntest knapp unter dem Zeitlimit bleiben, da es dieses Jahr keine Jaqueline-Lounge geben soll, wie man hört....


----------



## coffer (29. April 2012)

Na...Gott...sei...Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (30. April 2012)

*Startablauf*



P1000735 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das Bild ist nur symbolisch für "Start" gemeint. Nur schnell nochmal der Startablauf 2012:


09:20 Uhr - Startaufstellung an der Regionalen Schule. Alle Teilnehmer sind schon auf der "richtigen" Seite der Brücke (das bringen wir euch schon noch bei  ).
09:25 Uhr - das *komplette *Starterfeld fährt neutralisiert zur Klosterkirche.
09:30 Uhr - Start "Rasierte Waden" als erster Block
ab 09:33 Uhr - Start der weiteren Startblöcke (jeweils ca. 50)

Es macht schon Sinn, dass sich die Leute, die lieber früh los fahren, schon an der Schule vorne im Starterfeld aufstellen. Die Startnummer ist egal. An der Klosterkirche gibt es dann eine Absperrung, in die immer ca. 50 Leute rein passen. Das ist dann der jeweilige Block. Geschlossene Gruppen werdne wir nicht auseinander reißen. Das kriegen wir schon hin.


----------



## Markus (MW) (30. April 2012)

Öhm, um welche Uhrzeit wird denn der Abzweig zur großen Schleife geschlossen ?


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2012)

Kannst du mal abwarten, du "Frühspritzer"? Halt das Adrenalin auf kleiner Flamme .

Also: Ab 13:00 Uhr ist an der Spaltung der Weg auf die lange Strecke dicht. 

Wer 30 Kilometer nicht in drei Stunden packt, hätte ansonsten gute Aussichten die Nacht im Wald und sehr wahrscheinlich auf halber Höhe des Iptestaler "Drecksanstieges" im Graben zu verbringen. Schwarzkittel verseuchtes Gebeit sag' ich nur.


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Öhm, um welche Uhrzeit wird denn der Abzweig zur großen Schleife geschlossen ?



Hola!
Halt dich einfach an mich! 
;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hola!
> Halt dich einfach an mich!
> ;-)



Dann muss ich diese Jahr Licht mitnehmen


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Mai 2012)

Für mich war heute "Generalprobe". Ich hatte ja anfangs Bedenken, dass ich die Kurze nicht packe... nachdem ich heute "ein Wenig" über das gesetzte Ziel hinausgeschossen bin, sind diese Bedenken gänzlich ausgeräumt  De Gäsbock kann kumme!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Mai 2012)

nice 


da einer meiner kollegen absagte weil er nen abflug hatte startet nun ein anderer für ihn mit mir... der ist bis letzten samstag noch NIE selber nen berg rauf gefahren, immer reinrassiger downhiller mit lift bus oder auto 
40/1000 gehen mittlerweile ziemlich gut nach etwa 200 trainings km mit ihm ... und den rest quetsch ich auch noch aus ihm raus bis zum zwölften


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Mai 2012)

Könntest bei deinem Trainingspensum auch den (zieh)Lift spielen


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Für mich war heute "Generalprobe". Ich hatte ja anfangs Bedenken, dass ich die Kurze nicht packe... nachdem ich heute "ein Wenig" über das gesetzte Ziel hinausgeschossen bin, sind diese Bedenken gänzlich ausgeräumt  De Gäsbock kann kumme!!



definiere "ein Wenig"


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> da einer meiner kollegen absagte weil er nen abflug hatte startet nun ein anderer für ihn mit mir... der ist bis letzten samstag noch NIE selber nen berg rauf gefahren, immer reinrassiger downhiller mit lift bus oder auto
> 40/1000 gehen mittlerweile ziemlich gut nach etwa 200 trainings km mit ihm ... und den rest quetsch ich auch noch aus ihm raus bis zum zwölften


Pump ihn vorher mit Weightgainer und Magnesium voll, dann wird das schon!  Falls es gegen Ende zäh wird geb ihm einen Stock zum draufbeissen und brüll ihn vorwärts 




strandi schrieb:


> definiere "ein Wenig"


Bin in unbekanntem Gebiet ne Tour mitgefahren, der Guide hatte vorher 45/1000 aufgerufen. Inkl. Anfahrt und Schleife zum "Carbo-Refill" auf'm Heimweg standen am Ende 97/1688 auf der Uhr  (nein, das heißt nicht, dass ich am 12. die Langstrecke fahre ) Im Nachhinein war ich fast froh, dass wir fast nur Forstwege gefahren sind...


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bin in unbekanntem Gebiet ne Tour mitgefahren, der Guide hatte vorher 45/1000 aufgerufen. Inkl. Anfahrt und Schleife zum "Carbo-Refill" auf'm Heimweg standen am Ende 97/1688 auf der Uhr  (nein, das heißt nicht, dass ich am 12. die Langstrecke fahre ) Im Nachhinein war ich fast froh, dass wir fast nur Forstwege gefahren sind...



Respekt  Komm schon...ich fahr auch Langstrecke...dann wird es nicht so einsam für mich ganz hinten


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Mai 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Könntest bei deinem Trainingspensum auch den (zieh)Lift spielen



ja ja ... so sachen mit abschleppseil kamen ihm auch schon in den sinn


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> nein, das heißt nicht, dass ich am 12. die Langstrecke fahre



Komm schon, ich leuchte Dir auch den Weg aus.


----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kannst du mal abwarten, du "Frühspritzer"? Halt das Adrenalin auf kleiner Flamme .
> 
> Also: Ab 13:00 Uhr ist an der Spaltung der Weg auf die lange Strecke dicht.


 
Iss die Spaltung nur Uhrzeit odda aach Bromillabhängisch?


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Iss die Spaltung nur Uhrzeit odda aach Bromillabhängisch?



Ich bemerke gerade, dass sich die Sorgen der Teilnehmer vor dem "Rennen" völlig von denen der Organisatoren unterscheiden. Das ist gut so .


----------



## scotty23 (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

kann leider am Gäsbock nicht teilnehmen , würde also meinen Startplatz (75 km) gegen Startgebühr (die nartürlich schon bezahlt ist) abgeben. 
Interessenten bitte per PN melden...


lg
scotty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich bemerke gerade, dass sich die Sorgen der Teilnehmer vor dem "Rennen" völlig von denen der Organisatoren unterscheiden. Das ist gut so .



Meine größte Sorge ist, dass Phaty mir wieder so ein warmes Schwuckenbier andreht.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Mai 2012)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann leider am Gäsbock nicht teilnehmen , würde also meinen Startplatz (75 km) gegen Startgebühr (die nartürlich schon bezahlt ist) abgeben.
> Interessenten bitte per PN melden...
> ...



Meld Dich doch gleich mal bei Kelme! Das wird doch ein wenig anders gehandhabt.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Meine größte Sorge ist, dass Phaty mir wieder so ein warmes Schwuckenbier andreht.



Du meinst so etwas:


----------



## Dddakk (2. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Iss die Spaltung nur Uhrzeit odda aach Bromillabhängisch?



Wer bis zur Spaltung Bromille angehäuft hat... ist Rucksacktrinker!   (des is a Wordschbiel du Simbel)


----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wer bis zur Spaltung Bromille angehäuft hat... ist Rucksacktrinker!


 
Fack
Erwischt


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2012)

Ich bin guten Mutes, dass auch das letzte Bromillchen auf dem Weg vom Taubenplatz zur Spaltung rausgschwitzt ist. Den finalen Kick gibt dann noch das Schild an der "Spaltung". Der Rest-Bromille-Fahrer verbuddelt sich dann entweder dort (bitte kurz über den kleinen Wall steigen, damit der Anblick nicht so stört), oder er ernährt sich fürderhin von seinen Tränen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

strandi schrieb:


> Respekt  Komm schon...ich fahr auch Langstrecke...dann wird es nicht so einsam für mich ganz hinten


Naja, meine gestrige Strecke hatte etwa so eine Weg-Zusammenstellung wie eine MTB-Park Tour, also viel Asphalt (je ~20km Hin- und Rückweg) und massig Forst-Autobahnen, der Vergleich hinkt ja mal sowas von 

@ Kelme: Was wirt denn an der Langfahrer-Only-VP kredenzt? Vielleicht überleg ichs mir doch noch  (so viel zum Thema divergente Sorgen Veranstalter/Teilnehmer )




Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Komm schon, ich leuchte Dir auch den Weg aus.


Wenn bei mir am letzten Anstieg die Lichter ausgehen, hilft mir das auch nix mehr 




Dddakk schrieb:


> Wer bis zur Spaltung Bromille angehäuft hat... ist Rucksacktrinker!   (des is a Wordschbiel du Simbel)


...oder hot bei de Weisooß zu dief in de Topp geguggt


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2012)

Smubob, an der langen Strecke-only-VP kommt das Gefährt links zum Einsatz. 







Essenstechnisch dazu einer der Klassiker der VPs beim Gäsbock: Hefezopf mit Nutella.

Der letzte Anstieg ist sowieso Mist. Teil 1 hinter Iptestal schon doof und wenn man meint es ist geschafft geht es nochmal richtig hoch zur Sonder-VP. Das lohnt sich aber.


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Du meinst so etwas:



EKELHAFT - Wer so was trinkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, meine gestrige Strecke hatte etwa so eine Weg-Zusammenstellung wie eine MTB-Park Tour, also viel Asphalt (je ~20km Hin- und Rückweg) und massig Forst-Autobahnen, der Vergleich hinkt ja mal sowas von


 
Die von So war bei mir ähnlich 8km Asphalt mit dem PKW
Dann etwas Forstautobahn und dann nuff zur Wegelnburg unn riwwa zur Pti Flec
Booah, die Freundin hädd mich fascht uff dem Felsewech gelynscht


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Die von So war bei mir ähnlich 8km Asphalt mit dem PKW
> Dann etwas Forstautobahn und dann nuff zur Wegelnburg unn riwwa zur Pti Flec
> Booah, die Freundin hädd mich fascht uff dem Felsewech gelynscht



Warsche ned uffem Gimbelhof???


----------



## Sarrois (2. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Warsche ned uffem Gimbelhof???


 
nää hann isch nua funn owwe gesiehn
warscht du dord?


----------



## Trail-Bremse (2. Mai 2012)

> nuff zur Wegelnburg unn riwwa zur Pti Flec


Do geht awwa a schänes Päddel runna


----------



## Optimizer (2. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> nää hann isch nua funn owwe gesiehn
> warscht du dord?



näää....awwer do konn ma besser (awwer a dairer) esse...



Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Do geht awwa a schänes Päddel runna


ned nur änns, do sinn a ä paa beschissne debei....


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Smubob, an der langen Strecke-only-VP kommt das Gefährt links zum Einsatz.
> 
> Essenstechnisch dazu einer der Klassiker der VPs beim Gäsbock: Hefezopf mit Nutella.


Hmm, guter (?) Expresso lockt schon *cappu schlürf* aber ich vermute, ich kann mich beherrschen  Von der braunen Zucker-Pampen-Droge bin ich eh runter (hab das früher mit dem Esslöffel gefressen), nicht dass ich noch rückfällig werde 

Mal eine Frage rein interessehalber: was ist des denn für ein welliges Stück auf dem Höhenprofil der Langstrecke direkt nach der Spaltung? Der Smiley lässt mich einen Trail vermuten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2012)

Es geht nach der Spaltung zunächst breitwegig zur K38 und an dieser parallel (auch breiter Weg) entlang. Nach der Querung geht es nach 100 Metern auf einen Trail, der eben - leicht bergauf - leicht bergab läuft. Kurz breit bergauf und dann wieder auf einen Trail (kurz bergauf und dann eher bergab) in Richtung Atlasfelsen.
Nach der VP flach verdauen und dann nach einer zuächst breiten, schnellen Abfahrt (den Buckel zwischendrin verschweige ich ) in den Trail in Richtung Elmstein und der geht gerade die letzten 1,5 Kilometer richtig schön runter. Die "Belohnung" folgt auf dem Fuße. Knackig bergauf und kilometerfressend in Richtung Kloster Esthal (da haben dann aber die Kurzstreckler schon alles weggefressen ).


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

Oh, sogar eine Komplettbeschreibung von "Lang ohne Kurz" 



Kelme schrieb:


> da haben dann aber die Kurzstreckler schon alles weggefresen


Vermutlich werde ich erst dort ankommen, wenn einige Langstreckler schon durch sind  Na hoffe mer mol es beschde...


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh, sogar eine Komplettbeschreibung von "Lang ohne Kurz"
> ...


Pro Satz 5 Kilometer - schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bergfried (3. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich bin guten Mutes, dass auch das letzte Bromillchen auf dem Weg vom Taubenplatz zur Spaltung rausgschwitzt ist. Den finalen Kick gibt dann noch das Schild an der "Spaltung". Der Rest-Bromille-Fahrer verbuddelt sich dann entweder dort (bitte kurz über den kleinen Wall steigen, damit der Anblick nicht so stört), oder er ernährt sich fürderhin von seinen Tränen.



...das ist der Mann mit dem Hammer!!!
wer ihn nicht mehr sieht, hat definitiv zu viel getrunken!!!


----------



## atlas (3. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es geht nach der Spaltung zunächst breitwegig zur K38 und an dieser parallel (auch breiter Weg) entlang. Nach der Querung geht es nach 100 Metern auf einen Trail, der eben - leicht bergauf - leicht bergab läuft. Kurz breit bergauf und dann wieder auf einen Trail (kurz bergauf und dann eher bergab) in Richtung  A T L A S F E L S E N .
> 
> Ha
> 
> ...


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Dann muss ich diese Jahr Licht mitnehmen



Hae¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2012)

atlas schrieb:


> Kelme schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Optimizer (4. Mai 2012)

atlas schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr hätt ich bitteschön einen Trail nach mir benannt- zur Not könnt ich mich noch nach dem Trail umbenennen.



Sowas muss nicht immer ruhmreich sein. Da gibts nen "Glockenpfad" bei Weidenthal.....


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2012)

Mein lieber Herr Optimizer, ma merkt deutlich, dass du zu selten in den zentralen Landen des Pfälzerwaldes unterwegs bist. Der "Glockenpfad" (nein, ich werde das Bild hier jetzt nicht einstellen) ist in/bei Lambrecht.
Wenn sich die Blicke des Teilnehmerfeldes am 12. Mai nach der Kaisergartenabfahrt gerade so am Beginn des Anstieges zum "Freien Platz" kurz vor dem Schützenhaus nach rechts wenden, sehen sie zwar den Pfad nicht, aber zumindest den Hang, der von dem Weg durchquert wird. Den oberen Einstieg werden die wenigsten erkennen, da dann das Blut in die Beine gesackt ist und nicht mehr dem Hirn zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> da dann das Blut in die Beine gesackt ist und nicht mehr dem Hirn zur Verfügung steht.



Welch aufmunternde Worte. 

Schei$$e, ich glaub ich fahre gleich zur SonderVP und sauf mir dort die Hucke voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> "Glockenpfad" bei Weidenthal.....


 
Wer hat gerufen


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Welch aufmunternde Worte.
> 
> Schei$$e, ich glaub ich fahre gleich zur SonderVP und sauf mir dort die Hucke voll.



Meine Hauptaufgabe in den Tagen vor der Veranstaltung ist Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten. Wenn sich dann auch nur ein Teilnehmer wegen mangelnder Vorbereitung oder Fitness entschließt daheim zu bleiben und eben nicht per Sondertransport aus dem Wald geborgen werden muss, habe ich mein Ziel erreicht. Nochmal. Solche Szenen wie 2011 will ich nie, nie mehr erleben (auch wenn es glimpflich abgegangen ist).


----------



## Optimizer (4. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der "Glockenpfad" (nein, ich werde das Bild hier jetzt nicht einstellen) ist in/bei Lambrecht.



Ist doch egal wo er ist. Hat trotzdem weh getan und wird seinem Namen gerecht..

Gruß
Der Optimizer - [sopran] Schöne Tour ![/sopran]


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Solche Szenen wie 2011



Erzähl!


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2012)

strandi schrieb:


> Erzähl!



Nein. Eindeutig nein!


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nein. Eindeutig nein!


 
Ich glaub die Kurzfassung ist, das hier viele Leute erscheinen,
die denken das wäre so ein Forstautobahnmarathon wie im Muschderländle und sind der Strecke dann nedd gewachsen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Kurzfassung ist, das hier viele Leute erscheinen,
> die denken das wäre so ein Forstautobahnmarathon wie im Muschderländle und sind der Strecke dann nedd gewachsen



Mit Deinem Gastarbeiterdasein bist Du ja nicht so richtig im Reinen. Mach doch mal einen Integrationskurs, Du Neigmschmeckter! 

http://www.undinger.de/


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Gastarbeiterdasein


 
Enwicklungshelfer...........
das hääst Entwicklungshelfer


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2012)

Ok - "Best of": "Ah, 52 km Strecke und 1.500 Hömes. Ich fahre 52 mit dem Rad und auf 1,5 Kilometern davon geht es mal ein bissel bergauf!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ok - "Best of": "Ah, 52 km Strecke und 1.500 Hömes. Ich fahre 52 mit dem Rad und auf 1,5 Kilometern davon geht es mal ein bissel bergauf!"


 
Gröööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööhl


----------



## Merlinderwahre (4. Mai 2012)

Freu mich wie ein schnitzel auf den 12.05 da kann ich  es mal wieder Rocken lassen(wenn mir nicht die Luft ausgeht) und ich schwächle Ich lobpreise den Kleme


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Merlinderwahre schrieb:


> Freu mich wie ein schnitzel auf den 12.05 da kann ich  es mal wieder Rocken lassen(wenn mir nicht die Luft ausgeht) und ich schwächle Ich lobpreise den Kleme



Wer issn dieser Kleme

Wer ist am Freitag Abend eigentlich schon für ne mittelprächtige Druckbetankung am Start


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wer issn dieser Kleme
> 
> Wer ist am Freitag Abend eigentlich schon für ne mittelprächtige Druckbetankung am Start



Jep


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Jep



Gott sei Dank ein Saarlänner

Kelme, wo ist da eigentlich Abends was gebacken


----------



## Dddakk (4. Mai 2012)

Der Kelme ist gerade fleißig beim letzten Planungsgespräch der Gäsbockbiker und der vielen Helfer vor GB12.
Ihr glaubt nicht was da für Arbeit drinne steckt.

Grüße aus dem Osten! Meine besten Freunde heute: Ibubrohfehn 600, und St. Laurent aus Forst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Grüße aus dem Osten! Meine besten Freunde heute: Ibubrohfehn 600, und St. Laurent aus Forst.



¡Boah! 
¿Was wirfst du denn fuer Sachen ein?

Gruesse aus dem Sueden


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mit Deinem Gastarbeiterdasein bist Du ja nicht so richtig im Reinen. Mach doch mal einen Integrationskurs, Du Neigmschmeckter!
> 
> http://www.undinger.de/



Hahahaha!


----------



## coffer (5. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wer ist am Freitag Abend eigentlich schon für ne mittelprächtige Druckbetankung am Start



Die  Schorleschlucker werden auch wie jedes
Jahr schon am Freitag da sein.

Coffer


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2012)

Wir konzentrieren uns bei unserer Veranstaltung ja maximal auf den Samstag. Das früher mal anders und es gab zusätzlich noch ein Rennen durch die Altstadt plus Band in der Sporthalle (8 Besucher).
Heute kommen wir gegen 18:00 Uhr müde und zufrieden aus dem Wald vom Markieren in die Halle, sind begeistert, was für eine Masse doch 600 gepackte Tüten für die Teilnehmer sind und lassen uns eine Pizza (pro Nase) kommen. Das hat inzwischen Tradition und stimmt uns nochmal auf den kommenden Morgen und Tag ein.
Fußläufig in der Nähe der Halle erreichbar: 

Das Sportheim des TSV Lambrecht (lecker Pizza)
Der "Lambrechter Gäsbock" (ein pälzer Grieche)
Das Gemeinschaftshaus (komplette Karte)


----------



## coffer (5. Mai 2012)

Nix da! Vor der Halle wird wie immer gegrillt

Sven - Wetter?


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2012)

*Beim Pfälzerwaldverein​*



Schwarzsohl von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
Im Jahr 2012 sind die Langstreckler auf Schwarzsohl direkt auf dem Gelände des Pfälzerwaldvereins -Ortgruppe Weidenthal-Frankenstein - zu Gast. Wenn ihr das nächste Woche so vor euch seht, bitte links halten. Die Offen-Bar besuchen und kurz im Biergarten erholen bevor es weiter geht. Nach der VP rollt es zur Verdauung erstmal flach und schnell, bevor sich der Weg in Richtung Harzofen und Elmstein absenkt. Den langen Anstieg hoch zum Schloßberg und wieder runter bis fast an die Wolfsschluchthütte. Von dort hoch nach Esthal und schwupps kommt die nächste VP. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2012)

Ich werde jetzt nicht mehr versuchen bei der Rückgabe eines Startplatzes einen Vertreter von der Warteliste zu finden. So kurz vor knapp ist da die Quote derer, die das so kurzfristig zusagen können, zu schlecht. Ich kann's ja auch verstehen. Wenn sich jetzt also jemand abmeldet, landet die Startnummer in einem kleinen - sehr kleinen - Umschlag. Da sind jetzt genau drei Nummern drin. Nur für den Fall, dass jemand am Samstag ...


----------



## Bergfried (5. Mai 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Nix da! Vor der Halle wird wie immer gegrillt
> 
> Sven - Wetter?



...kann natürlich sein, das grillende Minderheiten von ausgehungerten und zurückkehreneden Auszeichnungstrupps überfallen und geplündert werden!!


----------



## coffer (5. Mai 2012)

Bergfried schrieb:


> ...kann natürlich sein, das grillende Minderheiten von ausgehungerten und zurückkehreneden Auszeichnungstrupps überfallen und geplündert werden!!



same procedure as every year!


----------



## Dddakk (5. Mai 2012)

..es könnten auch wieder Spalter eure Bierchen wegschlürfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (5. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..es könnten auch wieder Spalter eure Bierchen wegschlürfen...



Kein Thema!


----------



## Dddakk (5. Mai 2012)

Ei auch?


----------



## coffer (6. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ei auch?



Klar...


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2012)

Moin,
ich hätte zwei Plätze abzugeben für Samstag...

(Kelme habe ich am Freitag angeschrieben, aber keine Antwort, daher jetzt auch hier, wer übernehmen mag, bitte per PN melden)

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2012)

Auch ich muss leider meinen Startplatz freigeben.
@K: Geld bitte an Sossis weiterleiten, sofern der freiwerdende Startplatz besetzt werden sollte.


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2012)

Ein kurzer Satz zur Startplatzrückgabe


Wie in den Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert, gibt es keine Rückerstattung des Startgeldes.
Wenn der Startplatz wieder besetzt werden kann, geht das Geld für den zurück gegebenen Startplatz an den Lichtblick-Neustadt.
Interessenten auf der Warteliste schreibe ich fünf Tage vor der Veranstaltung nicht mehr, ob sie wollen. Das ist zu knapp (für die Teilnehmer und für uns).
Wer seinen Startplatz zurückgibt, darf mich im Oktober 2012 per Mail daran erinnern, dass da noch was war wegen Startplatz 2013 ... 
Am einfachsten ist es, wenn ein "Zurückgeber" selbst einen Ersatzmann findet und uns diesen benennt. Das Finanzielle müsst ihr dann auch selbst klären.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch ich muss leider meinen Startplatz freigeben.
> @K: Geld bitte an Sossis weiterleiten, sofern der freiwerdende Startplatz besetzt werden sollte.


 

Obbdie, was iss mit dir?


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2012)

Wichtige private Termine....


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch ich muss leider meinen Startplatz freigeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wichtige private Termine....


 
Schaaaaad


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2012)

Die heimische Besetzung (oder Besatzung) der Kelme-Burg berichtet, dass ein reitender Bote versehen mt einem braunen Kutschanhänger sich tapfer der bellenden Burgwächter erwehrt hat und ein größeres Behältnis mit bunten Trachten angeliefert hat.
Ein Lob dem Helden, denn an den beiden Wächtern sind schon um Almosen Bittende und die Verkünder der frohen Botschaft im Namen des Wachturms gescheitert.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

jo...........
unn jetzt nommo in saalännisch
btw, wasn eigentlich mit dem finnenpräsänd?


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Finisherpräsent ist mir am Wochenende auch schon aufgefallen. Das haben wir bis jetzt nicht aus dem Sack gelassen, was es überhaupt ist . Scheint außer ein paar Freunden aus der westlichen Provinz aber allen anderen auch egal zu sein, so lange es kein T-Shirt ist, denn du bist der Erste, der nachfragt.
Mal schauen, ob ich bis Do/Fr noch ein Bildchen machen kann.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das mit dem Finisherpräsent ist mir am Wochenende auch schon aufgefallen. Das haben wir bis jetzt nicht aus dem Sack gelassen, was es überhaupt ist . Scheint außer ein paar Freunden aus der westlichen Provinz aber allen anderen auch egal zu sein, so lange es kein T-Shirt ist, denn du bist der Erste, der nachfragt.
> Mal schauen, ob ich bis Do/Fr noch ein Bildchen machen kann.


 
ich wart schon die ganze Zeit und stöbere imma wedda auf Eurer Seite rum, unn noch nix gefunde

Daher [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTKDM8UzOhA"]SesamstraÃe (intro)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2012)

Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch ich muss leider meinen Startplatz freigeben.


Da überleg ich mir extra wegen dir und Fibbs, ob ich nicht doch mit dem gelben fahre und dann sagt ihr beide ab...


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2012)

Keine Angst - keiner fährt am Samstag alleine...


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Keine Angst - keiner fährt am Samstag alleine...


 
Stimmt ich wurd auch schon gefragt.........
klickies oder flat.........
flat damit fährt sichs besoffen besser


----------



## Dddakk (7. Mai 2012)

Innseider:

Der/die Erste, der am 12ten das Finisherpräsent vom GB12 an die Spaltung bringt, bekommt das Dareingehörige.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Noch was...........

was gibbed am Sa in der Hall zu frühstücken,
oder sollen wir schon mal vorfeschbaahn wie der Muschdaländler sagt?


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Innseider:
> 
> Der/die Erste, der am 12ten das Finisherpräsent vom GB12 an die Spaltung bringt, bekommt das Dareingehörige.


 
Das schaff ich zwar nedd,
aber Du darfst trotzdem bei mir auffüllen
aber kein kräuter, korn odda sonstiges gift:kotz:


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2012)

Frühstück gibt's "Belechte" (muss man selbst machen) mit Wurst, Käse, Marmelade, Nutella und dann noch Müsli. Sollte reichen und hat es in den letzten 10 Jahren auch. Der Koch für das frische Rührei, Spiegel und so hat gerade einen Tag Urlaub .
Dazu Kaffee, Tee, Milch und Kabapulver.


----------



## Dddakk (7. Mai 2012)

@Saarois

..bisch uffm Nors-Schohr (Neu-Deutsch für Holzweg) ....


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Saarois
> 
> ..bisch uffm Nors-Schohr (Neu-Deutsch für Holzweg) ....


 
Nee, bin ich nedd,
wenn ich das Finischerpräsent mitbring,
dann füllst Du es doch auf

Haschde doch owwe geschrieb?


----------



## Dddakk (7. Mai 2012)

..immer noch Nors-Schohr...

Immer dengsch du nur ans Esse un Dringe vunn eggstrehme Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..immer noch Nors-Schohr...
> 
> Immer dengsch du nur ans Esse un Dringe vunn eggstrehme Sache...


 
Hi.....el ar.... unn wolgebruch
was gehäärt sonnst in e flachmann rinn


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2012)

hmmm iwie hab ich grad überlegt is das frühstück incl. oder extra? ....(sorry für doofe frage  )


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2012)

Geht extra.
Auf die Vorbestellung haben wir seit zwei Jahren oder so verzichtet. Es sind immer so max. 20 Leute in der Halle, die ein Frühstück wollen. Da macht ein "inklusive" keinen Sinn. Da halten wir es lieber wie beim Finisherpräsent: Jeder zahlt nur das, was er bestellt.


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hi.....el ar.... unn wolgebruch
> was gehäärt sonnst in e flachmann rinn



Calvados!


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Calvados!


 
Rischtitsch


----------



## Quente (7. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das mit dem Finisherpräsent ist mir am Wochenende auch schon aufgefallen. Das haben wir bis jetzt nicht aus dem Sack gelassen, was es überhaupt ist . Scheint außer ein paar Freunden aus der westlichen Provinz aber allen anderen auch egal zu sein, so lange es kein T-Shirt ist, denn du bist der Erste, der nachfragt.
> Mal schauen, ob ich bis Do/Fr noch ein Bildchen machen kann.




...für unsere Saarfreunde, als Hals oder Fußkette.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...für unsere Saarfreunde, als Hals oder Fußkette.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 230007


 
Cool, dann nutz ich endlich mal den kompletten Federweg aus


----------



## Dddakk (7. Mai 2012)

@Saarois:
Ich ziddiere mich mal selwer:
"...das Finisherpräsent vom GB12..."

jaja, ich weiß, bin ein Sadist



so nun genug gesbämmt: Lasst mal die Planer und Sinnvollefragesteller wieder ran.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Saarois:
> Ich ziddiere mich mal selwer:
> "...das Finisherpräsent vom GB12..."
> 
> ...


 
oh legg, bin ich ein ox

ich hab gelesen am 12......vom GB11 

Klasse, jetzt bin ich noch neugieriger

Calvados-DubbeglasCalvadosglasCalvados-Camelback

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelme,

ich brauch das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2012)

Hach, das neue Trikot trägt sich echt fein. Die Farbkombination mit dem Blau kommt schick und frisch. Muss jetzt leider direkt noch mal nach KA. 


Kelme - bis später


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Keine Angst - keiner fährt am Samstag alleine...


Ajo nit! Alianz mitm freak511 steht eh, Rescht ergibt sich (alle IBC-Chaode uff ämme Haufe? )...




Sarrois schrieb:


> klickies oder flat.........


Klickies gehören ans Rennrad - und sonst nirgends hin


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Geht extra.
> Da halten wir es lieber wie beim Finisherpräsent: Jeder zahlt nur das, was er bestellt.



Also ich hon bezahlt für schnöd hoch und schnuggelisch runner. 
Das gonze bei 25,2°C un Sonneschein.
Un wenn dass nid 100% intrefft, donn schwätze ma uns...


----------



## Optimizer (7. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Also ich hon bezahlt für schnöd hoch und schnuggelisch runner.
> Das gonze bei 25,2°C un Sonneschein.
> Un wenn dass nid 100% intrefft, donn schwätze ma uns...


So wie du geschdern gefah bisch, derfs awwer nur nunner gehe....


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So wie du geschdern gefah bisch, derfs awwer nur nunner gehe....



Klar, hoch werde ich jo sowieso immer geschoob.


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2012)

Ich mach dir Beine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich mach dir Beine!


Die brauchsche ma ned se mache, die sin schon long do.


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Klickies gehören ans Rennrad - und sonst nirgends hin



Tandem geht nur mit Klickies


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2012)

Damit der Saarlänner ein wenig Ruhe gibt:

Das Finisherpräsent 2012







Tauglich zum einfachen Biergenuss und ggfs. - was ich niemals empfehlen würde - als Argumentverstärker.


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

Da geht ne ordentliche Ladung Calvados rein!


----------



## roischiffer (8. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


>



Klasse - zum Glück habe ich 27 uronen überwiesen


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Tandem geht nur mit Klickies


Drehen sich da die Kurbeln nicht, wenn keine Klickies montiert sind? 




Kelme schrieb:


> Damit der Saarlänner ein wenig Ruhe gibt:
> 
> Das Finisherpräsent 2012
> 
> Tauglich zum einfachen Biergenuss und ggfs. - was ich niemals empfehlen würde - als Argumentverstärker.


Zum Glück gibts im Sommer ne neue Küche - mit mehr Platz für so Zeug


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7154059369/


Iss der schön
Jetzt muss ich nur noch glotzen, wie meinen beiden Mitfahrern die Krüge abluchsen kann
Kelme, falls welche über sind ich hätte auf jeden Fall gerne einen Zweiten, weißt ja was Du dafür bekommst
Warst Du eigentlich in der Zwischenzeit beim Volker
Hat der geschmeckt



lomo schrieb:


> Da geht ne ordentliche Ladung Calvados rein!


 
:unterschreib:unterschreib:



Kelme schrieb:


> ..........als Argumentverstärker


Frag mal meinen Kumpel Mario, dem hat ma e Ralliestreife am Hinnakobb mir so nem Teil gezoge


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ... Frag mal meinen Kumpel Mario, dem hat ma e Ralliestreife am Hinnakobb mir so nem Teil gezoge



In welchen Kreisen verkehrst du?


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Frag mal meinen Kumpel Mario, dem hat ma e Ralliestreife am Hinnakobb mir so nem Teil gezoge





lomo schrieb:


> In welchen Kreisen verkehrst du?



Ach sieh da.... hamse dich deswegen aus dem Saarland verbannt...!?!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> In welchen Kreisen verkehrst du?


 
Du keine Ahnung was da war
War an nem Oktoberfest an Bostalsee.....
Hab den erst gesehen, als er im bei der Ambulanz geklammert wurde
Er hat gesagt, er ging das Zelt raus und dann wurde es dunkel

Zuviel Alk iss halt auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2012)

Was habt ihr immer mit Calvados? Ich schrieb doch "das Dareingehörige".

Und, nein, der Krug ist nicht aus Kabohn.


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ach sieh da.... hamse dich deswegen aus dem Saarland verbannt...!?!


 
Rischtisch

Hier hab ich jetzt auf Wasn und Frühlingsfest mehr Potential zum Ausschöpfen



Dddakk schrieb:


> Was habt ihr immer mit Calvados? Ich schrieb doch "das Dareingehörige".
> 
> Und, nein, der Krug ist nicht aus Kabohn.


 
Ich werd das Teil nedd durch die Gegend schleifen,
hab aber nen Kamelsack zum auffüllen


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> In welchen Kreisen verkehrst du?


Tja, das Saargebiet ist eben das Australien Deutschlands 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich werd das Teil nedd durch die Gegend schleifen


Gutes Stichwort... das Ding muss ja vom GB nachhause. Gibts dafür dann ein schickes passendes Täschen, zum an-den-Lenker-hängen? oder wenigstens ein Stück schnur zum an-den-Rucksack-knibbeln? Kelme, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2012)

@Sarrois
..tja, der Kamelbeutel bekommt dann sein  Dareingehöriges. 

@ smubob
Es werden Kabelbinder gereicht.


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Drehen sich da die Kurbeln nicht, wenn keine Klickies montiert sind?
> 
> [...]


 
Wenn ich runterschalte und hinten Flats montiert sind, fliegen hinten die Füße gerne von den Pedalen und dann muss ich in der Tat aufhören zu drehen, bis wieder alles sortiert ist und sich die Nerven beruhigt haben. Du darfst es gerne mal testen am Samstag
--------
Das Finisher-Present ist ja mal was. Zum Glück habe ich 54 überwiesen

@Kelme: Auf der Heckstartnummer ist der Name falsch geschrieben Ich brauche einen Niklas-Aufkleber


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Wenn ich runterschalte und hinten Flats montiert sind, fliegen hinten die Füße gerne von den Pedalen und dann muss ich in der Tat aufhören zu drehen, bis wieder alles sortiert ist und sich die Nerven beruhigt haben. Du darfst es gerne mal testen am Samstag


Ok, bring Schienbeinschützer mit!


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Mai 2012)

und Wadenbeinschützer vlt auch


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, das Saargebiet ist eben das Australien Deutschlands


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, das Saargebiet ist eben das Australien Deutschlands


 


Saarland!
des hääst Saarland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Saarland!
> des hääst Saarland


Saarzone?


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Saarzone?


 
Wart bis Samschdaach Du därres Wärschtelsche


----------



## Thorsten_F (8. Mai 2012)

Falls jemand am Sa einen freien Platz sucht, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Saarzone?



Saargebiet!


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2012)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Sa einen freien Platz sucht, bitte bei mir melden.



Thorsten, kriegst du meinen Mails nicht? Deinen Platz habe ich schon vergeben. Entweder der Bombenleger oder Milla. Je nachdem wer den besseren Roten anschleppt.


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> .... den besseren Roten anschleppt.


 
Trollinger oder Lemberger

:duggunnwäckränn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (8. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Thorsten, kriegst du meinen Mails nicht? Deinen Platz habe ich schon vergeben. Entweder der Bombenleger oder Milla. Je nachdem wer den besseren Roten anschleppt.



Mooooment.
Erstens bin ich teilzeitblind,(Glaskörper beschädigt) aber meine mails kann ich noch einsehen. Wo hast Du sie gesendet? sis.de oder gmx.de?

Und am Roten will ich beteiligt werden. Andernfalls nehme ich auch einen Apfelschnaps  aus der Normandie.

lalalalala


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2012)

An gmx.de. Ganz sicher. Gestern Abend (oder war es eher Nacht?). Egal. Deine Nummer hat auf jedenfalls das Darmstädter Sahneschnittchen bekommen.

Gute Nachricht: Druck und Laminierung der Startnummern fertig.
"Schlechte" Nachricht: Da ihr alle so schön brav vorher absagt, damit noch Interessenten einen Startplatz bekommen, muss ich einige Startnummern von Hand "malen". Sonst steht bei Melanie "Georg" auf der Startnummer und das geht gar nicht (nur Melanie geht aber auch nicht ).
Gute Nachricht:


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2012)

..kann man schon ne Startnummer anschauen dürfen sein gucken?


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2012)

*Latürnich nicht!*

... und das nicht nur, weil ich gerade im flachen Münsterland weile.


----------



## Thorsten_F (8. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> An gmx.de. Ganz sicher. Gestern Abend (oder war es eher Nacht?). Egal. Deine Nummer hat auf jedenfalls das Darmstädter Sahneschnittchen bekommen.
> :



sorry kam nichts an.
kannst sie ja nochmal schicken.
es werde Licht....


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2012)

güt!

was Anderes...

Randsportart:
Fels auf Fels

Erlkönig


----------



## Miro266 (8. Mai 2012)

Nice


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2012)

@K: Du hast Post. Den Titel zu meiner Ex-Startnummer (ich glaube es war die 288) in "Warmduscherin" umtaufen!!!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Saargebiet!


Nix Saargebiet!
Angelsachsen, Fish and Chips-Trainingslager ist angesagt
Gibt ne gute Hangabtriebskraft für Sa


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nix Saargebiet!
> Angelsachsen, Fish and Chips-Trainingslager ist angesagt
> Gibt ne gute Hangabtriebskraft für Sa



Dienstreise? Oder Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Dienstreise? Oder Urlaub?


Aufgrund der beschi$enen Flugangebote von STR, beides


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

Ääääh? Machst Du Urlaub in STR? Und die Dienstreise geht ins vereinigte Königreich?


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ääääh? Machst Du Urlaub in STR? Und die Dienstreise geht ins vereinigte Königreich?


Nee wenn du nen Termin im Hinterland hast Nissan, Aston M oder ähnliches
Dann geht das nur mit zwei Nächtigungen weils keine gescheiten Flüge von Stuttgart gibt.


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

Aston M?
Hab nen (englischen) Kollegen, der früher mal Aston M im Langstreckenpokal betreut hat 

Hinterland? War mal bei TOYO in Burnaston, morgens von FRA nach BHX und nachmittags, nachdem die Messungen im Kasten waren wieder zurück ... die harte Tour eben.


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Aston M?
> Hab nen (englischen) Kollegen, der früher mal Aston M im Langstreckenpokal betreut hat
> 
> Hinterland? War mal bei TOYO in Burnaston, morgens von FRA nach BHX und nachmittags, nachdem die Messungen im Kasten waren wieder zurück ... die harte Tour eben.


Das geht von STR nedd
Der Flug geht erst 10min nach Beginn des Termins und zurück ne Stunde später
Von Cranfield nach Heathrow pas possible


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2012)

Naja, geniess den Aufenthalt!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Naja, geniess den Aufenthalt!



Ich gehn noch Fußball glotze und ähn Pint zünde
Apropo Aufenthalt die Zweite,
Ich hädd Middwoch in ner Woch Zeit e Flammkuche unn e Schorle auf der Durchreise zu schnabbe,
Bike iss im Kofferraum als Alibi 
Axo, falscher Fred


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Saargebiet!





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, das *Saargebiet* ist eben das Australien Deutschlands


Sag ich doch!  Wenn ihr euch nicht bald einig seid, wird das Areal kurzum in "die schwarze Zone" umbenannt un fäddich!! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcW2hVg62HE"]LDC - Die schwarze Zone      - YouTube[/nomedia]





Kelme schrieb:


> ... Je nachdem wer den besseren Roten anschleppt.


Für wie viele Wochen (Monate??) Dauersuff nach dem GB reicht denn die Währung, mit der man bei dir üblicherweise bezahlt? 




Dddakk schrieb:


> Erlkönig


Sieht aus wie das Bild eines T-Shirts auf ein T-Shirt gedruckt...


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2012)

Mei liewer Smudo!
Am Sa müsse mia e ernschdes Wördsche redde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2012)

die startnummer sind doch sicher schon fertig ODER? wenn nicht kann man da noch was drauf zu stehen haben?


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> die startnummer sind doch sicher schon fertig ODER? wenn nicht kann man da noch was drauf zu stehen haben?



Frag doch mal, ob du auch sowas auf die Startnummer gepappt bekommen kannst ....




Sechs von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## roischiffer (9. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...




ab Sa. Morgen werden Fakten geschaffen - so rischdisch mit Schweiß, reintreten und vor allen Dingen: bergauffahren


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Mai 2012)

Das schafft Wehmut:





Super Service, aber natürlich hätte ich den Gäsbock auch so nicht vergessen. Nächste Woche kann ich vielleicht mal versuchen, ganz kurze therapeutische Strecken auf dem Rad zu fahren.

Immerhin kann ich am Samstag bei dieser Veranstaltung dabei sein:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/273732746036361/


----------



## Joshua60 (9. Mai 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> ab Sa. Morgen werden Fakten geschaffen - so rischdisch mit Schweiß, reintreten und vor allen Dingen: bergauffahren


 
für uns gilt: eklatant bergauf, elegant bergab (Zitat aus dem Karlsruher Raum: weis nimmer genau, von wem ich den Spruch gerade klau)


----------



## Dddakk (9. Mai 2012)

...wenn man das alles hier so liest, sollte man eventuell über eine Aufenthaltsdauerbegrenzung an den VPs u.ä. nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Mai 2012)

Oder über ausreichende Sitzgelegenheiten und Servicepersonal.


----------



## Dddakk (9. Mai 2012)

Service soll da ziemlich klein geschrieben sein.  

Sitze habe die Biker doch dabei! (O.K., bis auf einen)


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...wenn man das alles hier so liest, sollte man eventuell über eine Aufenthaltsdauerbegrenzung an den VPs u.ä. nachdenken.


So lange es keine Mengenbegrenzung pro Person gibt  Ich habe eigentlich vor, an der VP1 ein sexy 2. Frühstück zu vernaschen









ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Oder über ausreichend*(*e Sitzgelegenheiten und*)* Servicepersonal.


Fußmassage wär gut! Ich würde die Füße dann auch unterwegs schon in den Fünf-Zehn-Tretern weich kochen, damit der Füßiotherapeut direkt voll loslegen kann 


A propos kochen... dem Kachelmann sein Wetterdienst sagt für Freitag Abend etwas Regen und für Samstag Sonnenschein bei 12° voraus - besseres Bikewetter gibts fast nicht


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [haardtware] Pälzer Doppel-D [/haardtware]





Edit meint: endlich mal Doppel-D, was mir nicht  zu groß ist


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2012)

Woisooß kotzt sich im Singletrailanstieg nach der VP in Frankeneck super gut.
Hopp Leute, es soll für jeden was übrig bleiben .


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Woisooß kotzt sich im Singletrailanstieg nach der VP in Frankeneck super gut.



Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Mai 2012)

Woisooß... :kotz:

Zu Doppel-D gehört Supp oder Vanillesooß!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Edit meint: endlich mal Doppel-D, was mir nicht  zu groß ist







el Zimbo schrieb:


> Woisooß... :kotz:
> 
> Zu Doppel-D gehört Supp oder Vanillesooß!


Och, gut gemachti Weisoß ess ich genau so gern wie Vanillsoß, awwer in dem Fall wer ich wohl taktisch zu Vanill greife


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> awwer in dem Fall wer ich wohl taktisch zu Vanill greife



awasss


----------



## Sarrois (9. Mai 2012)

Passe die Dinger zweieiig in die Triggohdasche vom neie Modâll??
Kelme, Erfahrungswerte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> awasss


Ich müsst dann höchstens "taktisch" so viel konsumieren, dass ich nicht nur doppelt, sondern dreifach sehe, dann wird die Entscheidung, welchen der Wege man fährt wieder einfacher 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Passe die Dinger zweieiig in die Triggohdasche vom neie Modâll??
> Kelme, Erfahrungswerte??


Nur vorne 

Ich wär mit sowas vorsichtig, Kelme hat dazu schonmal was angedroht... (was ich verdammt gerne sehen würde!)


----------



## Sarrois (9. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wär mit sowas vorsichtig, Kelme hat dazu schonmal was angedroht... (was ich verdammt gerne sehen würde!)



Isch wääs
Ich wolld ne jo nua nommo draan erinnere


----------



## Heuler (9. Mai 2012)

Gähn, schlaf aus den Augen reib...Moin Männer

ist schon wieder ein Jahr rum. Winterschlaf beendet und dabei ist alles


----------



## roischiffer (9. Mai 2012)

Allet wird jut:


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Mai 2012)

Heuler schrieb:


> Gähn, schlaf aus den Augen reib...Moin Männer
> 
> ist schon wieder ein Jahr rum. Winterschlaf beendet und dabei ist alles



Ups, auch am Start?


----------



## Dddakk (10. Mai 2012)

Bschdelld is bschdelld:


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2012)

Seit MosiNe mitfährt hat es noch nie geregnet.
Und durch die Anwesenheit der AWP-Chaoten wird das ganze noch verstärkt! 

Kann ich am Samstag auch hinter den Besenfahrern her fahren,
nachdem die mich überholt haben?


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2012)

Alle hinter den Besenfahrern haben einen Klappspaten in der Hand und fahren nicht mehr, sondern buddeln sich gerade ein Loch. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn gerade der FitFukker-Club-AWP, der schon Tempohärtetraining hinterm Auto macht, hier künstlich rumschwächelt. Ja, ja - schlechtes Frühjahr, Nagelbettentzündung, ... .

Kinners, ich sitze gerade in der Kelme-Burg und versuche noch halbwegs hinzukriegen, dass jede(r) mit einer halbwegs unvernünftigen Startnummer losfährt. Im Moment sind alles Sonderanfertigungen mit so Texten wie "Schnellster Deutscher in NY" oder "... wir fahr'n nach Lodz". Gerade die letzte Nummer würde mir am Samstag einen ganzen schlimmen Ohrwurm machen.

Wetter sieht ok aus. Es wird nicht zu warm. "Einzelne Schauer" ist keine wirkliche Drohung


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2012)

OK - ich nehm meinen Klappspaten mit.

...und pack die Badehose ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (10. Mai 2012)

da ich am Samstag ja nicht mitfahren kann , wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern eine absolut geniale Veranstaltung und gutes Wetter.









@ Kelme: gibt´s diese Jahr wieder eine "Nach-Fahrt" ?


----------



## Golem04 (10. Mai 2012)

Hi Kelme

Hast du denn dieses Jahr auch wieder "Strecken Papartazzis" im Gebüsch versteckt?


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2012)

Na loggisch! Mit denen habe ich heute um 18hundert Ortstermin.
Wenn alles klappt, fahrt ihr denen frisch gestärkt auf einem "heiligen Pfad", der sich schnuckelig am Hang entlang zieht, genau vor die Linse. Mal hoch - mal runter.

Ach ja: www.md-grafix.de


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Kann ich am Samstag auch hinter den Besenfahrern her fahren,
> nachdem die mich überholt haben?



Fährst du Lang- oder Kurzstrecke?


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2012)

Guter Witz! Ich bin z.Zt. froh, wenn ich die Kurzstrecke schaffe...


----------



## sugarbiker (10. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na loggisch! Mit denen habe ich heute um 18hundert Ortstermin.
> Wenn alles klappt, fahrt ihr denen frisch gestärkt auf einem "heiligen Pfad", der sich schnuckelig am Hang entlang zieht, genau vor die Linse. Mal hoch - mal runter.
> 
> Ach ja: www.md-grafix.de




die jungs von mdf-grafix könnten auch mal ihre Homepage überarbeiten, viele bleiben vom Büro aus an folgender Meldung hängen

"access denied: Adult/Mature Content;Entertainment"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (10. Mai 2012)

[Wetter sieht ok aus. Es wird nicht zu warm. "Einzelne Schauer" ist keine wirkliche Drohung[/QUOTE]

"nicht zu warm" =gefühlte Temperatur -1°C im Mai, gibts eigentlich dieses Jahr Tee und Glühwein und nach den Abfahrten Enteiserspray ?


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2012)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> ...
> "nicht zu warm" =gefühlte Temperatur -1°C im Mai, gibts eigentlich dieses Jahr Tee und Glühwein und nach den Abfahrten Enteiserspray ?


Möchte jemand nach einem Wärmezelt fragen? Nicht wirklich, oder?
Letzten Sonntag beim MaiBike in KA war ähnliches Wetter. Zum Biken ideal. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen, dass dann Leute mit fünf Schichten Klamotten fahren. Klar, dass die klitschnass sind (auch ohne Regen) und dann das Frieren anfangen.

Ach ja: Meine Lieblingsstartnumemr ist auch rechtzeitg fertig geworden




MipMip von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Es bleibt die Frage, ob Sekundenkleber zur Befestigung auf Dauer die Dichtigkeit des Inhaltes verändert. Ich werde draufschreiben: "Für den sofortigen Gebrauch vorgesehen!"


----------



## Sarrois (10. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es bleibt die Frage, ob Sekundenkleber zur Befestigung auf Dauer die Dichtigkeit des Inhaltes verändert. Ich werde draufschreiben: "Für den sofortigen Gebrauch vorgesehen!"



lass den Spruch
Es muss ja auch jemand unsre mickrige Rente blechen und dafür schuften


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> die jungs von mdf-grafix könnten auch mal ihre Homepage überarbeiten, viele bleiben vom Büro aus an folgender Meldung hängen
> 
> "access denied: Adult/Mature Content;Entertainment"


Ob das vielleicht an der Kategorie "Erotik" in deren Gallerie liegt? Ist aber nur ne Vermutung...









Kelme schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag beim MaiBike in KA war ähnliches Wetter. *Zum Biken ideal. *Ich kann nur nicht verstehen, dass dann Leute mit fünf Schichten Klamotten fahren. Klar, dass die klitschnass sind (auch ohne Regen) und dann das Frieren anfangen.


Meine Rede! Lieber etwas kühler, dann muss man nicht so viel schwitzen und auch nicht so viel trinken.
Ich sehe beim aktuellen Wetter, und das ist ja wärmer als es für Samstag gemeldet ist, immer noch Leute mit langen Hosen, Arm-/Beinlingen etc. fahren - kann ich sowas von nicht nachvollziehen  Alles über 0°C ist kurze-Hosen-Wetter 




Kelme schrieb:


> Ich werde draufschreiben: "Für den sofortigen Gebrauch vorgesehen!"


Das erinnert mich irgendwie an den Spruch in meiner Sig  Ich nehme dazu aber lieber meine eigenen Gummis mit, ich steh auf die mit den Noppen...


Übrigens: gerade beim stöbern gefunden:


			
				www.gäsbockbiker.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitnahme
> 
> Das Motto der Veranstaltung ist ja Racing. Das sieht man schon an den Farben. Also machen wir in 20*11* eine Zeitnahme. Die wird aber soooo anders als im Normalfall, dass ihr euch nicht unbedingt auf eine Ergebnisliste verlassen solltet.
> 
> Aber: Es gibt was zu gewinnen.


Die Zeitnahme scheint wirklich außergewöhnlich zu sein 


Ich wandle übrigens auch hier in Meenz fernab der Heimat schon auf dem (in)direkten Weg ins gelobte Land:


----------



## Flugrost (10. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es bleibt die Frage, ob Sekundenkleber zur Befestigung auf Dauer die Dichtigkeit des Inhaltes verändert. Ich werde draufschreiben: "Für den sofortigen Gebrauch vorgesehen!"



Nimm einen Klecks Silikon und lass es 8h liegen. Das hält länger als das Verfalldatum der Lümmelmütze.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Mai 2012)

..einfach in der Mitte festtackern. Wenn, dann Zwillinge ....


----------



## Sarrois (10. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..einfach in der Mitte festtackern. Wenn, dann Zwillinge ....



Gröööhl


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..einfach in der Mitte festtackern. Wenn, dann Zwillinge ....



Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..einfach in der Mitte festtackern. Wenn, dann Zwillinge ....


Und dann an einem Fuß ne Socke, am anderen nicht, dann gibts einen Jungen und ein Mädel


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Mai 2012)

es gibt nur schwanger oder nicht  - alles andere lässt sich nicht beeinflussen (ja - Erfahrungwerte..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2012)

Die nächsten Jahre sind gesichert 




Flatterband von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Einen Dank an die Firma Intersport, die uns hier seit einigen Jahren großzügig unterstützt (mache ich umgekehrt aber auch ab und zu  ). Meine beste Ehefrau von allen findet das auch gut, denn jetzt muss sie die Bänder aus den Vorjahren nicht mehr aufbügeln .


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Mai 2012)

Dann mach mal einen Preis für das langersehnte 10-Jahres-Abo für den Gäsbock


----------



## Dddakk (10. Mai 2012)

Gäsbockbiker!

Die Jungs hier haben noch Zeit für Späße.  

Ich glaube, die trainieren gar nicht ernsthaft und denken die 56er-Runde wäre ne Plauschstrecke.  

Die glauben wohl auch nicht das die Besenfahrer 9-schwänzige-Lustbringer mit sich führen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Kann man nicht die Startrampe und die Iptestaler Wand 2 x in die Strecke einbauen?


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Die glauben wohl auch nicht das die Besenfahrer 9-schwänzige-Lustbringer mit sich führen
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich hab ja sowas nicht! DP vielleicht?


----------



## atlas (10. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Gäsbockbiker!
> 
> Die Jungs hier haben noch Zeit für Späße.
> 
> ...


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

atlas schrieb:


> ...
> Ist das ne Besenfahrerin ?
> ...



:räusper:


----------



## Sarrois (10. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> :räusper:


 
Brauchscht e Guttsje


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Äh sieses awwer!


----------



## lukabe (10. Mai 2012)

Na heldenhaft von mir, zwei Tage vorm GB seh ich den Thread auch mal 
@Smu: wusste garnicht dass unsre Allianz schon so öffentlich ist 
Jetzt erstmal ab aufs Weinbiet die Beine bisschen warm fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2012)

Evtl. sieht man sich...


----------



## Sarrois (10. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Äh sieses awwer!


Ei gudd
Isch bring da ä Tietsche Kindaafsgutsja von meinem Paadekind mit am Samschdach


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Äh sieses awwer!


Awwer besser äns mit Zugga, nit mit Aspadaaam...




freak511 schrieb:


> @Smu: wusste garnicht dass unsre Allianz schon so öffentlich ist


Ups, wenn du nicht gewollt hättest, dass ich uns oute, hättest du das vorher sagen müssen  Immerhin hat dein Posting in der Schlachtplatte den Anstoß zu meiner Anmeldung gegeben 
Ich geh gleich bissl hier im Flachen rumrollen, muss reichen für heute...


----------



## Dddakk (10. Mai 2012)

2012

..keine Extrawasaaabi.. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td_-syaHl2M"]Budweiser - Wassup! - Wasabi Commercial      - YouTube[/nomedia]







...kein Aspahlt in Suzuka...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO_abwDljUo"]F1 GP Japan Suzuka 2000 - Michael Schumacher wird Weltmeister 2000 - Premiere (German)      - YouTube[/nomedia]







..kein "Mau" ... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13dLaTIHSg"]Simon's Cat 'TV Dinner'      - YouTube[/nomedia]







..aber wir werden euch wieder dezent spalten..


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2012)

Die ersten Bänder hänegn im Wald. Manche davon nicht sehr hoch über dem Boden, aber die beiden Jungs sind da sehr kunstsinnig unterwegs.




Markierung von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (10. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


>



Schon eingepackt


----------



## roischiffer (10. Mai 2012)

Gibbit dieses Jahr wieder die Survivalprüfung "Sattelstütze schnitzen"?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Mal ne (vielleicht blöde) Jungfrauen-Frage: Wie viel Zeit sollte man morgens vor Ort einplanen? Ich hab ja keinen Plan, wie lange z. B. das mit den Startnummern dauern kann...  Oder anders gefragt: wann schlagt ihr dort auf?


----------



## unocz (10. Mai 2012)

blöde frage aber ich bin ca. ne stunde vor ausgabe da   zwecks smalltalk etc.....


----------



## Sarrois (10. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ....... wann schlagt ihr dort auf?


 
Zum Frühstück
Kelme, können wir ne Tasche mit Wechselklammotten in der Halle hinterlegen, dann können wir die Druckbetankung direkt nach der Zieldurchfahrt starten


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2012)

Im Wald haben sich  mal wieder zwei zum Affen gemacht und dem neuen Trikot die Pädelcher gezeigt.




FR im Wald von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Klassisch im Wald von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Klamotten in der Halle: Geht klar. Könnt ihr direkt bei mir abgeben. Ich fahre damit zwischendrin kurz zum Flohmarkt . Ne, Spässle g'macht. Wir passen Oww8.

Zeitbedarf: Wir haben das Feld noch nie starten lassen, bevor alle da waren. Mach es wie Uno. Bring Zeit zum Quatschen mit.


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> blöde frage aber ich bin ca. ne stunde vor ausgabe da   zwecks smalltalk etc.....



 Wie? schon um 06:30 Uhr?
Sind da schon die Systeme für nen Smalltalk hochgefahren?
Oder geht das dann auf pälzisch?
"Unn?"
"Jouh!"
"Alla dann!"


----------



## rmfausi (10. Mai 2012)

Das reicht doch um diese Uhrzeit. Dann is doch alles glei gschwätzt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mach es wie Uno. Bring Zeit zum Quatschen mit.


Dafür hab ich doch unterwegs noch genug Zeit 
Auf den letzten Drücker will ich ja auch nicht kommen, dachte nur es ist besser ich scheiss beweid.




lomo schrieb:


> Wie? schon um 06:30 Uhr?
> Sind da schon die System für nen Smalltalk hochgefahren?


Um die Zeit lieg ich vermutlich noch im Bett und schneide imaginäre Trails frei...




lomo schrieb:


> "Unn?"
> "Jouh!"
> "Alla dann!"


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2012)

also ich werd mit meim kollegen so zwischen 8 und 8.30 aufschlagen... sollte reichen und hat letztes jahr auch gereicht, wie du schon sagtest babble kansch a unnawegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Top, das war auch so der Bereich an den ich dachte


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Mai 2012)

ich schick dir mal ne simse wenn ich da bin


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 2012
> 
> ..keine Extrawasaaabi..



Wie? Keine Extrawurst?
Egal, bin eh zum Arbeiten da.

Was grinst denn der Kerl links im Bild so blöd?


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Mai 2012)

Oh gott, ich muss schon packen


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2012)

Am Samstag ist ja neben Mountainbike-Veranstaltung auch der 8. NordicWalking-Marathon im Wald unterwegs. Wichtig: für die MTB-ler gilt nur das Intersport-Flatterband. Alles andere einfach ignorieren. Bitte!




Flatterband von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich schick dir mal ne simse wenn ich da bin


sosososms  (ist nur witzig, wenn man sich zufällig an die entsprechende Szene von _Soloalbum _erinnert - grad auf YT nicht gefunden...)




lomo schrieb:


> Was grinst denn der Kerl links im Bild so blöd?


Ich dacht mir vorhin auch sofort, der Tüpp is voll unsümpartisch 




Kelme schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist ja neben Mountainbike-Veranstaltung auch der 8. NordicWalking-Marathon im Wald unterwegs. Wichtig: für die MTB-ler gilt nur das Intersport-Flatterband. *Alles andere einfach ignorieren. Bitte!*


Ok, wenn Nordic-Walker auf der Strecke sind, einfach ignorieren und über den Haufen bolzen, is gebongt!


----------



## lukabe (11. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ups, wenn du nicht gewollt hättest, dass ich uns oute, hättest du das vorher sagen müssen



Ach Quatsch, ich bin der letzte der damit ein Problem hat 
Dann werd ich wohl auch so gegen halb 9 aufkreuzen und mich zu euch gesellen


----------



## Sarrois (11. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Was grinst denn der Kerl links im Bild so blöd?



Tststststststssss,
zugdedröhnt auf ner Sportveranstaltung
Unglaublich



Kelme schrieb:


> Im Wald haben sich  mal wieder zwei zum Affen gemacht und dem neuen Trikot die Pädelcher gezeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde hier die Nordic Walkingstöcke mit Photoshop entfernt
Igendwie kommt es mir als wäre bei dieser Veranstaltung ne Menge Alkohol im Spiel



Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Oh gott, ich muss schon packen



Das mach ich jetzt auch nach dem Frühstück


----------



## lomo (11. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Tststststststssss,
> zugdedröhnt auf ner Sportveranstaltung
> Unglaublich
> ...



Tja, Endorfin zwischen den Beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergfried (11. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Tststststststssss,
> zugdedröhnt auf ner Sportveranstaltung
> Unglaublich
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarrois (11. Mai 2012)

Bergfried schrieb:


> .....es wäre zu erwähnen!...die Veranstaltung ist nicht nur für Trinker!



Stimmt es ging um Radspocht!

Die Ausschreibung lautete:
Kurzstrecke 55km und auf 1500m geht es etwas bergauf


----------



## Schtiereo (11. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Stimmt es ging um Radspocht!
> 
> Die Ausschreibung lautete:
> Kurzstrecke 55km und auf 1500m geht es etwas bergauf



Du PXXf, es wird die große Strecke gefahren, wir sind nicht zum Vergnügen dort!


----------



## lomo (11. Mai 2012)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Du PXXf, es wird die große Strecke gefahren, wir sind nicht zum Vergnügen dort!



Stimmt, auf der Langstrecke is ja noch ne VP, die man mitnehmen muss.
Das ist der Vorteil der Langstrecke, es gibt fürs selbe Geld wie bei der Kurzstrecke mehr zu essen


----------



## Sarrois (11. Mai 2012)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Du PXXf, es wird die große Strecke gefahren, wir sind nicht zum Vergnügen dort!



Das war mir klar, das Du schwäb... Bauerntrampel nur dort hinfährst um das maximale was es für lau gibt abzugrätschen

Ich fahr nedd die große Runde da geh ich ein..........

Es sei den es gibt ne 90-60-90 Besenfahrerin


----------



## Sarrois (11. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Stimmt, auf der Langstrecke is ja noch ne VP, die man mitnehmen muss.
> Das ist der Vorteil der Langstrecke, es gibt fürs selbe Geld wie bei der Kurzstrecke mehr zu essen



Lomo,
erklär dem mal genau was ein schwäbisches Viertele genau bedeutet und was das kostet

Axo, Gert Du weißt ja ein schwäbisches Viertel wiegt 250gr. mit Glas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. Mai 2012)

Ä schwäbisches Viertele?
Da macht man das Fünferle bei 0,25 weg und zählt es zum Preis dazu!


----------



## Sarrois (11. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ä schwäbisches Viertele?
> Da macht man das Fünferle bei 0,25 weg und zählt es zum Preis dazu!




Du hast vergessen, der Wein stößt zwei Mal sauer auf, das erste Mal beim trinken und das zweite heftigere Mal beim bezahlen


----------



## Dddakk (11. Mai 2012)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Du PXXf, es wird die große Strecke gefahren, wir sind nicht zum Vergnügen dort!



Richtig!  Endlich mal ein guter Beitrag!  

und, es gibt überhaupt keine Kurzstrecke bei den Bikern.
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin sind es:
56/1500
und
82/2000

..und bei km 31 kann man sich dann in einem netten Geprächskreis entscheiden. 






Wenn das zu lange dauert - wird man entschieden.


----------



## hitech56 (11. Mai 2012)

Für Kurzentschlossene:
wegen Erkrankung Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke mit Finisherpräsent schweren Herzens abzugeben. Kontakt per PN.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Mai 2012)

Hinweis für die, die Samstag nach GB12 Richtung Osten abreisen.

In Mannheim rennen ca. 12.000 Menschen durch die Innenstadt, ab 17 Uhr.
Und ca. 11.000 strömen in die SAP-Arena ab 19 Uhr, da gibts fliegende Mopeds.
Also am besten MA ganz großräumig umfahren, besonders den Fahrlachtunnel meiden.

Ich bin da mal weg!


----------



## lomo (11. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich bin da mal weg!



Jetzt schon? Ich brauch noch ein wenig ....


----------



## Sarrois (11. Mai 2012)

Noch 10km Stau 
Naja das dauert bis zu ersten Schorle


----------



## atlas (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Soooo,die bestellte Trailbefeuchtung zwecks Staubunterdrückung ist durch und es wird fast schon wieder sonnig. 

Wie siehts denn in Lambrecht und Umgebung aus?Kann ich für Morgen die Slicks aufziehen ?


In voller Vorfreude

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Lynus (11. Mai 2012)

In Lambrecht regnet's immer noch ein wenig, aber es scheint bald aufzuhören.


----------



## Kelme (11. Mai 2012)

Die Mannschaft sitzt gerade in der Sporthalle in Lambrecht und der Pizzalieferant hat den Umsatz seines Lebens. Das große Geprassel auf dem Dach der Halle ist durch und es klart wieder auf.

Was haben wir den Tag über so gemacht?




GBM12_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Wenn ihr auf Asphalt unterwegs seid, immer auf dieses Zeichen achten:




GBM12_3 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

In der Halle sind wir mit Aufräumen fast fertig:




GBM12_4 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

... und jetzt wird gefuttert.




P1010286 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (11. Mai 2012)

na dann gute hunger euch allen.

man freu ich mich auf morgen !


----------



## Kelme (11. Mai 2012)

Die letzte Meldung des Tages:




Molleyama von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
Habt Freude und passt auf Euch auf! Wir geben alles.


----------



## alexle (11. Mai 2012)

Lynus schrieb:


> In Lambrecht regnet's immer noch ein wenig, aber es scheint bald aufzuhören.


 
Aktuell regnet es im Moment noch ab und zu 
laut Wetter.de soll es morgen früh noch bis um 6 Uhr regen aber danach trocken sein 14 °! 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen zum Regenritter zu werden liegen bei 40 % 

wünsche euch allen trotzdem viel Spaß und freue mich euch an der VP in Esthal zu sehen!

@ Kelme & Co 
Es ist geil bei einer so tollen Truppe mit dabeisein zu dürfen


----------



## realScheff (11. Mai 2012)

Haaaach, des werd Morge babbisch


----------



## roischiffer (11. Mai 2012)

Isch free misch aa


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2012)

bei uns schüttets schon seit stunden wie aus kübeln


----------



## coffer (12. Mai 2012)

alexle schrieb:


> Aktuell regnet es im Moment noch ab und zu
> laut Wetter.de soll es morgen früh noch bis um 6 Uhr regen aber danach trocken sein 14 °!
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen zum Regenritter zu werden liegen bei 40 %
> 
> ...



Wo warst Du? Wollte ne Schorle mit Dir trinken, doch Du warst nicht da!


----------



## realScheff (12. Mai 2012)

heavybiker schrieb:


> bei uns schüttets schon seit stunden wie aus kübeln


----------



## unocz (12. Mai 2012)

Ld atm trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2012)

nice... dann mal brötchen rein und los gehts


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2012)

Das Wetter über Lambrecht um 07dreißig




Wetter_0730 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Kein Regen. 13° C.


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2012)

Könnt ihr mal zur Anmeldung kommen? Die Truppe hat Langweile.




Los geht's von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2012)

Ich glaab, die Leit sin schun vorm Start besoffe, die stehen uff de Schdroos un singen Mändosieno


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2012)

Start der ersten Gruppe mit den Vorbereitungen zum LeMans-Start der Singelspeeder.




Start an der Kirche von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## BenniG. (12. Mai 2012)

Schön wars mal wieder!
Danke an die Orga und die zahllosen Helfer! Alles perfekt gemacht. Sogar as Wetter war super, nicht so warm wie letztes Mal 

Wie heißt es bei Ebay immer: Gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## binmied (12. Mai 2012)

Mo wirrer e Hammer Radtürche bei de Gäsbockers.......

Esse gut,Trinke gut,Strecke gut ,Helfer gut un de Reschd ach gut.



Also bis negschd Johr


----------



## unocz (12. Mai 2012)

super von a bis Z !!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2012)

einfach sehr sehr geil mal wieder  hat höllen spass gemacht die orga war spitze und die biker super entspannt  (naja bis auf einen  )
so solls sein !!!
auch mein kollege der sonst NIE aus eigener kraft auf den berg fährt hats überstanden
nach meinen 3 wochen trainingscamp und war hellauf begeistert 

... wo gehts zu anmeldung nr.13 ?


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2012)

Sonder-VP_1 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lukabe (12. Mai 2012)

Echt geniale Veranstaltung, super Organisation, geniales Essen, Wetter hat auch gepasst 
Allerdings sind mir irgendwie meine Oberschenkel abhanden gekommen... da ist jetzt Brei 



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> (naja bis auf einen  )



Ja der hat das ganze einen kurzen Moment lang getrübt... ****** *********


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2012)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ja der hat das ganze einen kurzen Moment lang getrübt... ****** *********




schwamm drüber ... geil wars trotz dem kerl ohne ende


----------



## lukabe (12. Mai 2012)

Allerdings


----------



## unocz (12. Mai 2012)

ich will jetzt bitte wissen um wen es ging und was passiert ist, BITTE !


----------



## Ducus (12. Mai 2012)

Super war es ohne Ende 
Boh, ich glaub ich hab ne Nutella Vergiftung.....war dat mal lecker, den Mädels und de Bube vielen Dank für die Nutella Vergiftung und vielen Dank an alle Helfer und Organisatoren.
Echt schä, dass so ebbes von so tolle Leit uff die Bä g´stellt wird 
@Kelme, bitte die 265 für 2013 reservieren


----------



## Merlinderwahre (12. Mai 2012)

So wieder zuhause einwenig erholt. 
Ein Dickes Lob an all die Helfer die da waren alles die geholfen haben, das die Veranstaltung so gut gelaufen ist. Einen ganz Lieben Gruss an die Nonnen bei denen wir Gast sein durften, auch wenn es nur Kurz war. Klemme du und dein Team Ihr seid die Bestens es war echt supi was ihr gemacht habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elch01 (12. Mai 2012)

Dank von den MTB Freunde Donnersberg  an die Gäsbockbiker für den schönsten MTB Marathon weit und breit. Diese Jahr sogar mit göttlichem Beistand. Dem ist es wohl auch zu Verdanken das bei den unfreiwilligen Bodenproben in unserer Truppe keine nennenswerten Schäden an Mensch und Material zu verzeichnen waren.


----------



## coffer (12. Mai 2012)

Auch die Schorleschlucker united Crew möchte sich wieder für diese geniale
Veranstaltung bedanken. Einen unserer Fahrer mussten wir leider im Wald per
Klappspaten einbuddeln, da er sich das Schaltauge abgerissen hat

Sven


----------



## lukabe (12. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ich will jetzt bitte wissen um wen es ging und was passiert ist, BITTE !



Er (Mister 418) hat auf die Frage, ob der Pulk hinter ihm(inkl. mir 9 Leute) denn schnell vorbei könnte (es lag ein wunderbarer Singletrail voraus und er ist im sitzen mit Sattel oben in seinem Tempo(was nicht schlimm, aber seeehr langsam war) runtergefahren) extrem cholerisch reagiert. Zitat: "Ar***loch, Bangert, was bildet ihr euch ein, fahrt doch schnell wenn ihr wollt und brecht euchs Genick" etc.)
Als ich dann meinte dass es mir Leid tut und ich ihn ja nicht drängen wollte ist er noch mehr abgegangen, hat mir gedroht dass was passiert wenn ich noch ein Wort sag und dass ich doch verrecken soll.
Er ist dann für die nächsten zwei Kilometer Singletrail auch stur vornedran geblieben, als dann wieder ein breiterer Weg kam hat er weitergepöbelt. (Sah mit der Spuckerei und dem hysterischen Rumgefuchtel aus wie ein tollwütiger Hund)
Ich hab dann nichts mehr weiter gesagt, weil bei dem eh alles verloren war... noch netter ging nun wirklich nicht, vor allem bei dem was danach in meinem Kopf abging 

Naja, aber das Erlebnis hat die Gesamtveranstaltung wie gesagt nur am Rande getrübt...


----------



## Lynus (12. Mai 2012)

Es war meine erste Teilnahme beim GBM aber sicher nicht die letzte   Danke an alle für die tolle Organisation


----------



## Sarrois (12. Mai 2012)

Chapeau!
Wir legen grad in Lambrecht in der Ferienwohnung und glotzen bei Pizza und Rieslingschorle den Untergang der Bauern 
Es war einfach ein perfekter Tag!
Danke an alle Beteilligten 
Details kommen noch.


----------



## Sarrois (12. Mai 2012)

freak511 schrieb:


> Er ist dann für die nächsten zwei Kilometer Singletrail auch stur vornedran geblieben, als dann wieder ein breiterer Weg kam hat er weitergepöbelt. (Sah mit der Spuckerei und dem hysterischen Rumgefuchtel aus wie ein tollwütiger Hund)
> Ich hab dann nichts mehr weiter gesagt, weil bei dem eh alles verloren war... noch netter ging nun wirklich nicht, vor allem bei dem was danach in meinem Kopf abging
> 
> Naja, aber das Erlebnis hat die Gesamtveranstaltung wie gesagt nur am Rande getrübt...


Cannondale Rize???


----------



## lukabe (12. Mai 2012)

Kann gut sein, war auf jeden Fall ein weißes Cannondale mit Lefty...


----------



## BenniG. (12. Mai 2012)

Sind halt viele Leute unterwegs, für die die Trails heute echt am/über dem Limit waren.
Ich hatte genau einmal meinen normalen bergab Trail-Speed drauf (Trail nach den Weißwürsten). Manche sind nett und lassen einen vorbei, andere meinen halt, dass sie schon so schnell fahren, wie man den Trail nur fahren kann..


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2012)

freak511 schrieb:


> Er (Mister 418) hat auf die Frage, ob der Pulk hinter ihm(inkl. mir 9 Leute) denn schnell vorbei könnte (es lag ein wunderbarer Singletrail voraus und er ist im sitzen mit Sattel oben in seinem Tempo(was nicht schlimm, aber seeehr langsam war) runtergefahren) extrem cholerisch reagiert. Zitat: "Ar***loch, Bangert, was bildet ihr euch ein, fahrt doch schnell wenn ihr wollt und brecht euchs Genick" etc.)
> Als ich dann meinte dass es mir Leid tut und ich ihn ja nicht drängen wollte ist er noch mehr abgegangen, hat mir gedroht dass was passiert wenn ich noch ein Wort sag und dass ich doch verrecken soll.
> Er ist dann für die nächsten zwei Kilometer Singletrail auch stur vornedran geblieben, als dann wieder ein breiterer Weg kam hat er weitergepöbelt. (Sah mit der Spuckerei und dem hysterischen Rumgefuchtel aus wie ein tollwütiger Hund)
> Ich hab dann nichts mehr weiter gesagt, weil bei dem eh alles verloren war... noch netter ging nun wirklich nicht, vor allem bei dem was danach in meinem Kopf abging
> ...



genau das selbe ist uns auch passiert mit dem selben herrn aber unabhängig von freaks ereigniss und an anderer stelle 

aber wie gesagt EGAL UND SCHWAMM DRÜBER !!!

event war PERFEKT !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (12. Mai 2012)

Ich muß Benni Recht geben bzgl. Limit. Wir sind heute bewusst als letzte gestartet und hatten dementsprechend zunächst die etwas schwächeren Fahrer vor uns. Bergauf hatten viele noch eine recht ordentliche Kondition aber als es dann an der Stadter Bank in den ersten Trail ging taten sich Abgründe auf. Hab mich auch zuerst drüber aufgeregt, bin dann aber zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass viele Fahrer auch aus Gegenden kommen, in denen es keine technischen Trails gibt, wo man seine Fahrtechnik trainieren und verbessern kann. Darum hab ich mich irgendwann in Geduld geübt und brav gewartet, bis man mich entweder vorbei ließ oder der Trail vorbei war. Es ist halt immer ein Kompromiß zwischen ganz vorne starten, wo das technische Niveau hoch ist aber auch das Tempo und weiter hinten starten, wo das Tempo angenehmer ist, das Technik-Niveau aber eher niedrig.


----------



## lukabe (12. Mai 2012)

Nur um das klar zu stellen: ich hab wirklich überhaupt kein Problem mit Leuten,die ihr eigenes Tempo fahren, ich mach das ja selbst auch.(vor allem bergauf ) Aber wenn ich so unverschämt angepöbelt werde, wenn ich wirklich nett frage, dann is irgendwann Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, 
war mal wieder ne gelungene Veranstaltung heute, auch wenn sie für mich wahnsinnig kurz ausgefallen ist! 22 km und 561 hm. Hab mir nach 5 km schon das Schaltauge abgerissen, bin aber mit meinem SSP-Fully und dem Schaltwerk am Lenker noch bis zur 1. VP weitergefahren.
 Lecker Dampfnudeln und Nuttelabrote  Hat sich total gelohnt!
Dann gabs nen Kettenklemmer nach dem anderen, so hab ich die Tour abgebrochen  
Kann ich mich gleich fürs nächste Jahr anmelden?!?


----------



## Tobilas (12. Mai 2012)

Cannondale Rize? I woars näät :-> 
Ich schließe mich der Lobdudelei an  Es war alles perfekt organisiert, etwas Stau am Anfang, aber das geht schon. Die Trails sind Pälzerwaldmäßig und euch gebührt ewiger Dank! Ich will nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder dabei sein. Bis dahin ....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## martinoo (12. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank auch von mir vom BWR Europe an das ganze Team! Ein herrlicher Tag super nette Leute - alles im allem ein perfekter Tag!
Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr kommen wir mit der ganzen Truppe....

martinoo


----------



## südpfälzer (12. Mai 2012)

Es wurde oben schon viel geschrieben, deshalb nur kurz:
schee war´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (13. Mai 2012)

Hi!
Hört sich gut an, wäre da auch gerne dabeigewesen.. Next Year!

Hab heut an Euch gedacht:







Viele Grüße aus dem wildesten Westen


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2012)

Von mir gibt's jetzt auch nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten! 
Es war mal wieder ein grandioses Erlebnis - einfach legen.......där!!! 



Kleiner Tipp für nächstes Jahr:
Die Walker sollten nicht ausgerechnet auf den Trails vor uns her laufen müssen,
letztes Jahr hat das irgendwie besser geklappt. Das ist bestimmt auch für die angenehmer...


----------



## Heuler (13. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Von mir gibt's jetzt auch nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten!
> Es war mal wieder ein grandioses Erlebnis - einfach legen.......där!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich ich Dir in Allem Voll  zu.


----------



## atlas (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo

zuerst: ES war megageil

und eigendlich zu aller erst:Danke

Danke an die "Freaks"aus dem kleinen Örtchen Lambrecht,welche einer Veranstaltung jährlich so viel Leben einhauchen,das es seines gleichen sucht.
Danke an alle Helfer,ob Feuerwehr,IG-Gäsbock und Allen welche am Gelingen des GBM 2012(und aller anderen GBM) mit beigetragen haben.
Danke an Kelme und Co. für die verrückten Ideen und deren geniale Umsetzung.
Danke an den Herrn,das Er so schöne Trails in diese Landschaft gelegt hat. 


Und deshalb seit Ihr die wahren Helden dieser Veranstaltung. 

Ihr habt allen Grund euch zu feiern.




Gruß

Atlas


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2012)

martinoo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch von mir vom BWR Europe an das ganze Team! Ein herrlicher Tag super nette Leute - alles im allem ein perfekter Tag!
> Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr kommen wir mit der ganzen Truppe....
> 
> martinoo


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Mai 2012)

Es gibt sicher auch Gründe, warum dieser Cannondale-Fahrer so ausgeflippt ist. Vielleicht wurde er ja in vorhergehenden Abfahrten von anderen Heizern unfair attackiert, und er hatte einfach nur deshalb die Nase voll. Wenn dann noch Erschöpfung dazukommt, kann es schon mal zu solchen Entgleisungen kommen.

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte, mit meiner persönlichen Rücksichtnahme und meinem vorbildlichen Verhalten auf der Strecke, sowie stets freundlichem Lächeln und aufmunternden Kommentaren für Jeden hätte ich garantiert für Entspannung und pure Freude sorgen können. So hoffe ich auf 2013.


----------



## thedude76 (13. Mai 2012)

Super trails, good food and great people. Vielen dank. See ya next year!
KMC Cycling


----------



## Insomniac (13. Mai 2012)

Gut gemacht, danke an alle Beteiligten, wir kommen wieder


----------



## mosel56 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gäsbockteam ,
vielen dank für die super Veranstaltung.
Noch was zum Überholen in den Trails.
Ich gehöre auch zu den nicht absolut schnellsten ,aber ich habe kein Problem andere vorbei zu lassen.
Man sollte auch bedenken die Veranstaltung lebt von allen 600 Teilnehmer .
Gruß von der Mosel
Hermann

Kelme vielen dank für die orginelle Startnummer


----------



## Tobilas (13. Mai 2012)

Vitrinenehrenplatz, wie's sich gehört 

...und hier noch was aus längst vergangenen Zeiten: Zitat!
_25.10.2003, 10:50

Nun " ... et bien capable!" bezieht sich auf die nun seit 600 Jahren bestehende Verpflichtung der Lambrechter jährlich eine "Gäsbock" an die Deidesheimer zu liefern. Diese Lieferung ist als Tribut für die eingeräumten Weiderechte im Deidesheimer Stadtwald gedacht. Denn obwohl die beiden Städte per Straße recht weit auseinander liegen, grenzt der Waldbesitz direkt an der Luhrbach aneinander.

Die Lambrechter nahmen es wohl mit der Qualität des Gäsbocks nicht immer so genau und die Deidesheimer führten bittere Beschwerde. Es musste eine Entscheidung getroffen werden, wie denn der Bock beschaffen sein muss. Wer traf diese Entscheidung? Es war Napoleon, der sprach: "Bien cornu et bein capable!" Wörtlich übersetzt: "Wohl gehörnt und wohl befähigt!" Mit dieser Übersetzung kann man in Bezug auf einen Gäsbock nichts anfangen, also hieß es "Gut gehörnt und zur Zucht befähigt!" Auchnicht griffig. Besser "Gut gehörnt und gut gebeutelt!" Diese Befähigung zur Zucht ist auch heute noch bei der Übergabe des Gäsbocks an die Deidesheimer durch den städtischen Viehmeister (heißt der so??) durch Handgriff zu prüfen. Wenn's der Bock gut findet ....

Die Gäsbockbiker halten sich natürlich an die ursprüngliche Wortbedeutung "befähigt"  . Das "Bien cornu ..." sieht man ja auf dem Bild darüber. Ein Lob an unseren Hofmaler T-8000.

Alles klar?? - Und warum bist du eigentlich kein Mitglied??


Kelme_

In diesem Sinne

Gruß
Roland

P.S.: Gott vergisst, das Internet nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2012)

Mal was anderes: Ein dickes Dankeschön an Markus und Markus für die Funkgeräte! Manchmal konnte ich mich wegen mangelnder Funkdisziplin vor Lachen gerade noch so auf dem Rad halten ...


----------



## Alter Ossi (13. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Funkdisziplin



Ham wa och jedient, wa...


----------



## knut1105 (13. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für nächstes Jahr:
> Die Walker sollten nicht ausgerechnet auf den Trails vor uns her laufen müssen, ...



yepp, die waren ausgerechnet dort, wo auch die profi-photos gemacht wurden - beim downhill-photo noch'n nordic walker drauf - dann wirkt der trail erst richtig flach ;-)

ansonsten wars super - anfangs bissel stau (muss man eben damit rechnen bei der teilnehmerzahl), satt geworden, net verdurscht, material heil geblieben, leute getrioffen und heute'n bissel brei in den beinen.

unfreundliche begegnungen gab's auch keine - 'schläge wurden mir zwar auch angedroht', aber des war nur spass, als ich beim letzten uphill gewartet hab und einige uphill-photos geschossen hab.


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2012)

Gibbed nächstes Jahr nen Sonderpreis bestes Druckbetankungsteam und längster Hallenafenthalt


----------



## oldman (13. Mai 2012)

es war wie immer richtig schxxsse! danke an alle, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass es richtig viel Trails zu fahren gab, perfekte VPs, wie immer top organisiert alles!
Dann bis zum nächsten Gäsbock und dann auch wieder mit eingängigem Treckingrad


----------



## Deleted 77527 (13. Mai 2012)

Die Rheingauer Rieslingfraktion bedankt sich vorab mit einem Bildchen des Dirigenten!




Danke an das gesamte Orchester; tolle Musik und super Sound


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2012)

Wie schön - die Lebensgeister kehren zurück. Den Tag mal mit einem langen Hundespaziergang begonnen und dabei von 9 Kilometer Strecke 25 Holzpfosten und gefühlte 150 Flatterbänder eingesammelt. Bei der Rast auf Schwarzsohl waren die Blicke der anderen Gäste ein wenig unverständig .
Meinen Hausflur kann ich auch schon wieder betreten und zwei Autos sind vom Ein- bzw. Zweisitzer wieder zur Familienkutsche mutiert.

Ein fettes Dankeschön geht wieder an das DRK Lambrecht. Die sorgen dafür, dass ich selbst beim Rappeln des Notfalltelefons (gestern zweimal) halbwegs ruhig bleiben kann.




DRK_2012 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Spaß bei der Sache haben die auch noch und inzwischen stellen die ein komplettes Team inkl. Fahrzeug und Hänger für die Streckenmarkierung. Danke dafür.


----------



## RockybikerPete (13. Mai 2012)

Allmechd woar des schee gesdern... da kumm i widder....


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2012)

So, ich muss mich auch mal noch in die Reihen der lobpreisenden Pilger einreihen. Die komplette Veranstaltung war absolut erste Klasse - ich war als GB-Jungfrau extrem positiv überrascht und hatte mächtig Spaß.  Meinen Beinen geht es heute sogar erstaunlich gut, das Training bei bis zu -14° hat sich offensichtlich bezahlt gemacht. Ich habe zwar an den steileren Anstiegen echt gelitten (ja, selbst schuld, wenn man mit dem 180mm Sofa fahren muss), aber war Dank der göttlichen VPs und der Trail-Endorfine auch auf der letzten Abfahrt noch fit genug, um es richtig laufen zu lassen und die teilweise versteckten aber echt schönen Sprungmöglichkeiten mitzunehmen.  Ich hatte auch das Glück, mit Ausnahme der ersten Hälfte der ersten Abfahrt, bergab durchweg freie Fahrt zu haben  Es war auch schön, einige alte Bekannte mal wieder zu treffen. Nur schade, dass das Party-Duo Thorsten & [_Mist, Name vergessen_] durch einen "Brems-Block" auf dem ersten Trail gleich uneinholbar vor uns lag - hätte gerne mit euch zusammen noch ein paar Trails hoch und runter gefeiert/gefeuert und mit ausgefahrenen Ellgogen und Killerblick um die Wette geknurrt 

   *Danke*    an alle Helfer an den VPs, die netten Leute die einem an den Abzweigen freundlich die Richtung gewunken und den Autoverkehr gestoppt haben, an die Kiddies an der Strecke, die uns bejubelt und abgeklatscht haben, an die Betreiber des Molleyama Bikeparks für den monströsen Northshore-Drop  (selbst de Donnersberger wär neidisch!) und die rührende Freude über meine Kniewärmer , für die schöne "Mupfel" sowie den Krug und zu guter Letzt, und doch ganz besonders, an Kelme für meine tolle Startnummer und meinen neuen Benutzertitel - woher wusstest du bitte, dass ich mit der (Kokos-)Nussschale auf dem Kopf starte? 





Wollte mich eigentlich danach in der Halle noch persönlich bedanken, hatte dich aber nirgends gesehen. Wenn möglich, möchte ich die Nummer direkt wieder fürs nächste Jahr reservieren 


Fußzeile zum besagten Choleriker, den ich zum Glück nicht live erlebt habe:


RazorRamon schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher auch Gründe, warum dieser Cannondale-Fahrer so ausgeflippt ist. Vielleicht wurde er ja in vorhergehenden Abfahrten von anderen Heizern unfair attackiert, und er hatte einfach nur deshalb die Nase voll.


Das ist relativ unwahrscheinlich, da es direkt auf der ersten Abfahrt war...! Und egal wie - SO muss kein Mensch austicken, so lange man ihm gegenüber nicht auch extrem unfreundlich war. Das ist nicht nur unsportlich, sowas ist regelrecht asozial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und erreicht hat er damit ja auch nichts, außer evtl. sein Leben um ein paar weitere Wochen zu verkürzen, mit so einem "Gemüt" nippelt man vermutlich eh frühzeitig wg. Herzinfarkt ab 

Krasses Gegenstück: eine Frau, die auf dem Trail kurz nach der 1. VP direkt vor mir wegen einem Klickie-Hänger gestürzt (naja, umgefallen) ist. Als ich gesehen habe, dass nix groß passiert war, habe ich einen scherzhaften Spruch über "die doofen Klickies" gemacht, sie hat mitgelacht, ließ mich vorbei um sich erstmal zu sammeln, ich habe ihr gesagt, dass sie ganz locker bleiben und sich nicht stressen lassen soll, wir haben uns noch weiterhin viel Spaß gewünscht und sind beide mit einem Lächeln auf dem Lippen weitergefahren. SO gehen Sport-Kollegen miteinander um 




BenniG. schrieb:


> Sind halt viele Leute unterwegs, für die die Trails heute echt am/über dem Limit waren.


Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie viele Leute gestern mit Hardtails und hohem Sattel sitzend (!!) die Trails runter geeiert sind, frage ich mich allen Ernstes, ob die dabei Spaß hatten 


PS: ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (13. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir Danke für den netten Namen auf der Startnummer, wusste gar nicht mehr, dass ich die so geordert habe. Auch Lob an die/den Streckenchef, die Helfer und die kulinarischen Offenbarungen. Als Biker der sich zur Zeit ohne Backwaren ernähren muss kamen Saure Gurken, Saumagen und Weißwurst gerade recht.

Da ich wohl der einzige bin , der sich auf dem Weg zum Ziel verfahren hat gehe ich davon aus, dass es das Weißbier oder das Laktat war, denn an der Beschilderung konnte ich bis dahin nichts mäkeln. Bin dann zwischen Lambrecht und Neustadt am Parkplatz gegenüber vom Nonnetal rausgekommen und mit knapp 65km für die Mittelstrecke. 

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mitfahren konnte war es dieses Jahr um so schöner.

Gute Besserung noch an den "Straßennamenbesitzer", der sich wohl die Schulter/das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat.

Oliver


----------



## coffer (13. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für nächstes Jahr:
> Die Walker sollten nicht ausgerechnet auf den Trails vor uns her laufen müssen,
> letztes Jahr hat das irgendwie besser geklappt. Das ist bestimmt auch für die angenehmer...



Jep.......und ausgerechnet im Kaisergarten

Sven


----------



## BenniG. (13. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie viele Leute gestern mit Hardtails und hohem Sattel sitzend (!!) die Trails runter geeiert sind, frage ich mich allen Ernstes, ob die dabei Spaß hatten


Ja, solche hatte ich auch vor mir.. Auf ebenem Forstweg mit 25-30km/h unterwegs und bei den Trails kam dann garnichts mehr.. Wahrscheinlich noch die 2,1er Schlappen auf 4 Bar aufgepumpt, damits besser rollt 

Weiß halt nicht jeder, was wirklich Spaß macht. Lustig waren immer die Gespräche über "die unfahrbare Treppe", ich hab mich dann aber zurückgehalten und die Leute in dem Glauben gelassen 

Irgendwie wärs cool, wenn man beide Trailabfahrten ab Kaisergarten richtung Ende legen könnte. Da ist das Feld dann schon weiter auseinander gezogen.

@Kelme: Dürfte man eigentlich die Abfahrt mit "der unfahrbaren Treppe" nochmal runter und anschließend wieder hoch? Oder habt ihr da was gegen? Ach, ich behaupte dann einfach ich hätte mich verfahren


----------



## knut1105 (13. Mai 2012)

die bergpredigt kurz zuvor von der anderen seite ;-)







hab auch nochn paar uphill bülder hochgeladen ;-) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49141


----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Mai 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ja, solche hatte ich auch vor mir.. Auf ebenem Forstweg mit 25-30km/h unterwegs und bei den Trails kam dann garnichts mehr.. Wahrscheinlich noch die 2,1er Schlappen auf 4 Bar aufgepumpt, damits besser rollt
> 
> Weiß halt nicht jeder, was wirklich Spaß macht. Lustig waren immer die Gespräche über "die unfahrbare Treppe", ich hab mich dann aber zurückgehalten und die Leute in dem Glauben gelassen
> 
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen,

also ich war so einer mit dem Hardtail und Stütze draussen . Damit kann man aber auch schnell nen trail runterrocken!!

Das hat meist nix mit dem Rad zu tun, sondern immer mit dem Fahrer bzw. Fahrerin.
Und von irgendwelchen unfahrbahren Treppen hab ich nix bemerkt. 

Aber das nur so am Rande. 

Die Veranstaltung war absolut klasse und super gemacht. Da steckt viel herzblut hintendran.

Ein Riesenlob an Kelme und seine Mannen .

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Irgendwie wärs cool, wenn man beide Trailabfahrten ab Kaisergarten richtung Ende legen könnte. Da ist das Feld dann schon weiter auseinander gezogen.
> 
> @Kelme: Dürfte man eigentlich die Abfahrt mit "der unfahrbaren Treppe" nochmal runter und anschließend wieder hoch? Oder habt ihr da was gegen? Ach, ich behaupte dann einfach ich hätte mich verfahren


Die Kaisergartenabfahrt hatte wir in früheren Jahren ganz am Schluß. Nachteil:

Der letzte Anstieg ist noch länger.
Das Risiko für erschöpfte Fahrer steigt weiter.
Es gab ja sogar ein Jahr mit dem Wolkenbruchweg als Schlussabfahrt. Das finden aber nur 10% lustig und der Rest ist höllisch überfordert.

Kaisergarten nochmal hoch? Mmmhhh ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So, ich muss mich auch mal noch in die Reihen der lobpreisenden Pilger einreihen. Die komplette Veranstaltung war absolut erste Klasse - ich war als GB-Jungfrau extrem positiv überrascht und hatte mächtig Spaß.  Meinen Beinen geht es heute sogar erstaunlich gut, das Training bei bis zu -14° hat sich offensichtlich bezahlt gemacht. Ich habe zwar an den steileren Anstiegen echt gelitten (ja, selbst schuld, wenn man mit dem 180mm Sofa fahren muss), aber war Dank der göttlichen VPs und der Trail-Endorfine auch auf der letzten Abfahrt noch fit genug, um es richtig laufen zu lassen und die teilweise versteckten aber echt schönen Sprungmöglichkeiten mitzunehmen.  Ich hatte auch das Glück, mit Ausnahme der ersten Hälfte der ersten Abfahrt, bergab durchweg freie Fahrt zu haben  Es war auch schön, einige alte Bekannte mal wieder zu treffen. Nur schade, dass das Party-Duo Thorsten & [_Mist, Name vergessen_] durch einen "Brems-Block" auf dem ersten Trail gleich uneinholbar vor uns lag - hätte gerne mit euch zusammen noch ein paar Trails hoch und runter gefeiert/gefeuert und mit ausgefahrenen Ellgogen und Killerblick um die Wette geknurrt
> 
> *Danke*    an alle Helfer an den VPs, die netten Leute die einem an den Abzweigen freundlich die Richtung gewunken und den Autoverkehr gestoppt haben, an die Kiddies an der Strecke, die uns bejubelt und abgeklatscht haben, an die Betreiber des Molleyama Bikeparks für den monströsen Northshore-Drop  (selbst de Donnersberger wär neidisch!) und die rührende Freude über meine Kniewärmer , für die schöne "Mupfel" sowie den Krug und zu guter Letzt, und doch ganz besonders, an Kelme für meine tolle Startnummer und meinen neuen Benutzertitel - woher wusstest du bitte, dass ich mit der (Kokos-)Nussschale auf dem Kopf starte?
> 
> ...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen und findet meine volle zustimmung 

achja und meine "bessere" hälfte war der Philip  ...im dualmodus sind wir unaufhaltsam


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gab ja sogar ein Jahr mit dem Wolkenbruchweg als Schlussabfahrt. Das finden aber nur 10% lustig und der Rest ist höllisch überfordert.



Hallo Kelme und Gäsbockbiker,
jetzt wollte ich mich auch noch mal hier für das gelungene Event bedanken. Es hat wie immer sehr viel Spass gemacht mitzufahren. Dieses Jahr bin ich das erste Mal lang gefahren (mit Armin K.) und es war klasse, besonders muss ich auch den Kaffee in Schwarzsohl hervorheben. Bin nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei.

Das mit dem "plötzlichem Starkregen Weg" kann ich mir so richtig vorstellen, massenkompatibel ist der wohl eher nicht, IMHO.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gab ja sogar ein Jahr mit dem Wolkenbruchweg als Schlussabfahrt.


Wie wärs mit dem als Schlussanstieg?


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Mai 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem als Schlussanstieg?



:kotz:

Sorry


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2012)

Als wir am Samstag Abend um halb acht total geschafft und mit ein paar Weizen im Kopf in der Halle saßen hat Kelme nochmal "Tage wie dieser" aufgelegt hat,da haben meine beiden Mitfahrer und ich uns nur zutiefst zufrieden angegrinst und das Ganze genossen

Es sind Tage wie dieser, die das Leben perfekt machen, vielen herzlichen Dank an alle die dazu beigetragen haben
Vielen Dank für die netten Gespräche unterwegs und an den VPs

Und kein einziges negatives Erlebnis kann mir dieses großartige Gefühl nehmen dabei gewesen zu sein

 Danke Ihr Gäsbockbiker

Axo, Chapeau für das därre Wärschtelsche aus Landau der das Sofa ziemlich locker um den Kurs gekickt hat


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Mai 2012)

Es war perfekt, einfach nur perfekt. 
Allen aber auch wirklich allen die hierfür Ihre Freizeit geopfert haben, vielen Dank.

Ganz besonders den vielen IVV-Teilnehmern/innen, die uns in Scharen ertragen mussten. Von keinem ein böses Wort sondern ein freundliche Lächeln. 

Liebe IVV Teilnehmer, hierfür vielen Dank.


----------



## Quechua (13. Mai 2012)

An dieser Stelle schließe ich mich an, perfekt die ganze Orga und der Einsatz aller Helfer und die super VP's.
Für mich so früh im Jahr ein echtes Saisonhighlight!

@Kelme: Ich bin neugierig, wielviel Nutella-Gläser habt ihr denn "verschmiert"?

Weiter so!
Grüße
Alex


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem als Schlussanstieg?



:dafür:!!!!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Mai 2012)

Macht den "Endspurt" auch für Besenfahrer(innen) interessanter.


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2012)

Ähm, für BesenfahrerInnen  ja ... aber für den letzten, den wir vor uns hergetrieben haben wohl nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2012)

418?




...hehe...


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Wer war das?


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Diese Jahr hatte offensichtlich so manch einer die Schnauze voll ...




[GBM12] Schnauze voll von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Joshua60 (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ähm, für BesenfahrerInnen  ja ... aber für den letzten, den wir vor uns hergetrieben haben wohl nicht



Hatte wirklich kurz überlegt, ob ich Licht mitnehmen soll. Aber wenn der Gewhcurbneklow ins Programm kommt, dann mach ich das halt und leuchte Euch dann heim

Großes Kino heute, wir wollen auch nächstes Jahr die Besenwagenaspiranten sein. Ziel2013: rechtzeitig zur Spaltung ankommen und dann wieder fröhlich weiter auf der Kurzstrecke.

Tausend Dank an alle Helfer und die tolle Orga!!!


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wer war das?


Sag' ich nicht.


----------



## Quechua (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Diese Jahr hatte offensichtlich so manch einer die Schnauze voll ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kelme schrieb:


> Sag' ich nicht.



Dann sag ich es mal, glaub ich darf das...
Hatte ja geschrieben die VP war mal wieder spitze. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich trotz des Wissens über den Anstieg nach der 1. VP da gut zugeschlagen hatte - mein Magen hat es mit einigem Rumoren quittiert.
Ich glaube auf mindstens 3 der nächsten Fotostellen bei MD-Grafix ist die Dampfnudel noch genauso groß


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Quechua" data-source="post: 9502815"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube auf mindstens 3 der nächsten Fotostellen bei MD-Grafix ist die Dampfnudel noch genauso groß


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Weiß halt nicht jeder, was wirklich Spaß macht. Lustig waren immer die Gespräche über "die unfahrbare Treppe", ich hab mich dann aber zurückgehalten und die Leute in dem Glauben gelassen



aber hallo!
wir haben uns am Samstag spät nachmittags versehentlich/unwissentlich ab Kaisergarten auf eure Strecke verirrt und nicht schlecht gestaunt, was da trailtechnisch so abgeht!  Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht. 
Wenn man's nicht weiß und mit Sattel oben (und vielleicht sonst auch unsicher) in die "unfahrbare Treppe" reindonnert, kann man sich da bestimmt übel weh tun  

Den Besenwagen haben wir dann auch noch getroffen, als wir uns anschickten zum Ende noch eine von euren Abfahrten verkehrt rum zu nehmen  (Gruß an denjenigen )

Bei den Trails bin ich schwer am überlegen, nächstes Jahr auch mal dabei zu sein


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei den Trails bin ich schwer am überlegen, nächstes Jahr auch mal dabei zu sein



Dann überleg aber nicht zu lange! Ich habe so das Gefühl, bei einer Ausschreibung in der nächste Woche könnte Kelme den Sack gleich wieder zu machen!  So eilig wird es aber wohl nicht werden.

Ansonsten: Sooo weit ist es vom Odenwald ja auch nicht. Außerdem besteht ja stets die Mögl., sich hier an eine Tour anzuhängen und dann im Gegenzug den Odenwald zu präsentieren. Immer wieder gern genommen! Lies also in der nächsten Zeit einfach hier mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Mai 2012)

Mal meine Stimme zum Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmer:

Es ist kein Lizenzrennen und keine Freeridevorführung! Es macht den besonderen Charme des Gäsbocks doch gerade aus, dass am Ende auf der Domplatte die CC-Heizer neben den AWPlern stehen und alle Spaß haben und hatten.

Ich als Besenfahrer war froh, dass die Verletzungen zum Glück nur wenige waren und sich zudem an Stellen zugetragen haben, die unter die Rubrik "Schei..., war ich zu doof zum Radfahren!" fallen und nicht "Mein Gott, muss ich da wirklich runter!". Ich musste mein Verbandszeug nicht auspacken und damit war es schon ein guter Tag!

Die "unfahrbare" Treppe hat mit der Spiraldrehung ihren besonderen optischen Reiz und hat zudem viele unterschiedliche Stufenhöhen, dass macht sie wirklich schwierig zu fahren. Ich finde nichts dabei, wenn dort jemand aus vernünftiger Selbsteinschätzung absteigt und das Rad 2,5 Meter runterträgt. 
Besser als die, welche die Treppe nicht fahren können und statt dessen durch Runterradieren rechts davon eine Furche anlegen, die über kurz oder lang die Treppe unterspülen wird. 

Ansonsten ist Tempo auf dem Trail sehr relativ! Es gibt immer einen, der mit weniger Federweg viel, viel schneller ist!

Schön war´s!


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Sooo weit ist es vom Odenwald ja auch nicht. Außerdem besteht ja stets die Mögl., sich hier an eine Tour anzuhängen und dann im Gegenzug den Odenwald zu präsentieren. Immer wieder gern genommen! Lies also in der nächsten Zeit einfach hier mit!



darum simmer ja auch fast jedes WE da 
Einladung zum dranhängen wird trotzdem mal gern angenommen, nicht so wegen dem auskennen, sondern wegen netter Gesellschaft. Odenwald ist natürlich auch immer mal drin (bei Interesse einfach mal PN)...

die Furche nebst Treppe ist mir auch ins Auge gestochen. Die war aber irgendwie neu (oder ich hab sie vorher übersehen?).


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Mai 2012)

wie sagte mir mal der "chef de GB12":  lieber 5 Sec. (oder waren es Minuten) "feige" als ein Leben lang tot ...

Der Hauptaugenmerk liegt wie Haardtfahrer schon richtig gesagt hat auf Spaß und Ankommen !

Und Spaß hatten -wie ich es lese- die allermeisten


----------



## Spalthammer (14. Mai 2012)

Respekt 
Das war mal wieder ne klasse Veranstaltung!
Trotzdem muss ich mich bei dem Streckenposten am "Freien Platz" entschuldigen.
Nachdem wir den Drecksanstieg hinter Iptestal geschafft hatten, freute ich mich auf ein sanftes dahinrollen zum herbeigesehnten Bierstand.
Doch was macht unser Spezialist?
Hebt den Arm Richtung Kaisergarten
Meine wüsten Beschimpfungen und Hasstriaden waren nicht ernst gemeint.
@Kelme
Gegrillter Saumagen, Weißwürste, Andechser....
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Startgeld?
Bei mir habt ihr draufgelegt.


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> ...
> @Kelme
> Gegrillter Saumagen, Weißwürste, Andechser....
> Wie macht ihr das mit dem Startgeld?
> Bei mir habt ihr draufgelegt.



Dafür kriegen andere weniger ... 

Edit(h) meint: Es soll ja auch Vegetarier geben ...


----------



## Scrat (14. Mai 2012)

Geil war's!

Genial - schäää - wunnerbar - ich will nochemo!

Zum fahrtechnischen: War alles fahrbar, mit HT, Klickies und normal hohem Sattel 

Auch die "unfahrbare" Treppe, und zwar über die Treppenstufen 

Wobei ich die Leute, die solche Stellen nicht fahren, aber verstehen kann.

Ich hoffe, ich habe umgekehrt niemandem bergauf im Weg rumgestanden 

Das Schlimmste an dem Tag waren die zwei Walkerinnen, die uns auf dem Forstweg zwischen Freiem Platz und Umsetzer entgegen kamen, kurz nachdem uns zwei Quads mit Anhänger und Bierbänken begegnet waren und die auf meine Frage, ob's noch Bier gibt meinten "Ich glaub, die haben schon abgebaut." *schluck* Da wär ich fast gestorben, und ich war so happy, daß noch die komplette Sonder-VP da stand 

Wer von Euch ist schonmal in Lemberg (Wasgau) 'ne vergleichbare Streckenlänge mitgefahren?

Ich wundere mich, daß ich im Gegensatz zu Lemberg nicht auf dem Zahnfleisch heimgekommen bin, obwohl ich über den Winter quasi nicht radgefahren bin.

Das muß entweder an Gottes Segen und den Saumagenbrötchen gelegen haben, oder aber die Anstiege sind doch einen Tick weniger bissig als "hinne in de Palz"?

Und Edith sagt: Im Hinblick auf die Treppenfurche - warum muß man Serpentinen eigentlich gewaltsam gerade aus durchbrechen, um dann eine Falllinienspur zum Forstweg hinzulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Edit(h) meint: Es soll ja auch Vegetarier geben ...


 
Unn das ist gut so


----------



## mcblubb (14. Mai 2012)

Bescheidene Frage:

Gipps eigentlich schon eine Termin für die Helfertour?

Gruß

MC


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2012)

und weils so ein riesen spass war hau ich mal par bilder rein bis unsere video aufnahmen gesichtet geschnitten und bearbeitet sind 

hier die 2. hälfte vom dynamischen duo 





der ritter der kokosnuss





und naja... der typ hier is schon bekannt


----------



## Scrat (14. Mai 2012)

Da bei dem Bild am Start, da stand doch auch der Dummbabbler mit dem schwarzen NS Bikes Society in der Nähe, oder?


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> und weils so ein riesen spass war hau ich mal par bilder rein bis unsere video aufnahmen gesichtet geschnitten und bearbeitet sind
> 
> hier die 2. hälfte vom dynamischen duo
> 
> ...


 
Euch hab ich doch mal die Tür zum Traileinstieg aufgehalten und die Nordic-Walkingklickiefraktion vom Hals gehalten


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2012)

hey du warst das? war ne coole sache 
SO muß es unter bikern sein danke nochmal


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hey du warst das? war ne coole sache
> SO muß es unter bikern sein danke nochmal


 
Je t'empris

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> besonders muss ich auch den Kaffee in Schwarzsohl hervorheben.


Darum hab ich euch Langfahrer echt etwas beneidet  (ich LIEBE Cappuccino mit gutem Espresso! *schlürf*). So musste halt der "Felsenstern" aus der Dose als Ersatz herhalten 
PS: schön, dich mal persönlich getroffen zu haben 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die netten Gespräche unterwegs und an den VPs


Da wir uns an jeder VP getroffen haben bzw. bei der letzten sogar gemeinsam hoch gejuckelt sind, nehme ich das jetzt mal persönlich und gebe das so auch zurück!  War irgendwie wenig verwunderlich, dass du in natura genau so ä Babbelgosch bischt, wie hier im Forum 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Axo, Chapeau für das därre Wärschtelsche aus Landau der das Sofa ziemlich locker um den Kurs gekickt hat


Ok, das kann ich ja nur persönlich nehmen... danke!  Ist für mich "der ganz normale Wahnsinn", ich fahre damit ja die meisten Touren im PW - wenn auch meistens mit weniger Km/Hm und gemütlicherem Bergauf-Tempo 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> der ritter der kokosnuss


Dange fürs Foddo 




Scrat schrieb:


> Da bei dem Bild am Start, da stand doch auch der Dummbabbler mit dem schwarzen NS Bikes Society in der Nähe, oder?


Also ich stand in deiner Nähe und ich stand auch in Thorstens Nähe - also: ja!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gab ja sogar ein Jahr mit dem Wolkenbruchweg als Schlussabfahrt. Das finden aber nur 10% lustig und der Rest ist höllisch überfordert.





rmfausi schrieb:


> Das mit dem "plötzlichem Starkregen Weg" kann ich mir so richtig vorstellen, massenkompatibel ist der wohl eher nicht, IMHO.


Meint ihr echt? Ich finde den Wolkenbruchweg zwar nicht total "lullu", weil man öfters auf engem Raum um Steine herumzirkeln muss, also nix zum Heizen. Aber gerade für technisch weniger Versierte dürfte der doch nicht übermäßig schwer sein, weil die i. d. R. eh langsamer fahren und dann eh leicht um alles herum kommen. Die eine Treppe und den einen Traileinstieg schieben ist ja kein Thema. Ich vermute auf der Abfahrt nach der Kloster-VP hatten einige mehr Probleme... ich fand sie total genial  Und ich muss auch sagen, dass ich die meisten Trails gestern besser fand als den Wolkenbruchweg...! Ich kann dem irgendwie nicht so viel abgewinnen.




onlyforchicks schrieb:


> also ich war so einer mit dem Hardtail und Stütze draussen . Damit kann man aber auch schnell nen trail runterrocken!!
> 
> Das hat meist nix mit dem Rad zu tun, sondern immer mit dem Fahrer bzw. Fahrerin.


Richtig! Auf dem meiner Meinung nach "härtesten" Trailstück, dem sehr ruppigen Teil der Abfahrt nach der Saumaache-VP, kam ein solcher Fahrer verdächtig kurz nach mir aus dem Trail, der zufällig genau das Gleiche sagte (warst du das zufällig? ). Jede Wette, dass gestern einige Leute auf dem Kurs waren, die mir mit ihrem Race-Hardtail bergab locker davon gefahren wären...!
Die Betonung lag dabei auch auf *sitzend*... dass das nicht geht, habe ich damals direkt mit der "MTB-Muttermilch" aufgesogen, daher kann ich sowas einfach gar nie niemals nicht verstehen. 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mal meine Stimme zum Fahrkönnen der Teilnehmer:
> 
> Es ist kein Lizenzrennen und keine Freeridevorführung! Es macht den besonderen Charme des Gäsbocks doch gerade aus, dass am Ende auf der Domplatte die CC-Heizer neben den AWPlern stehen und alle Spaß haben und hatten.


Ja, da gebe ich dir völlig recht! Ich bin auch der Letzte, der meckern würde, "weil ich nicht ungebremst den Trail runter ballern konnte" - nicht dass das so rüber kam (ich denke, auch alle anderen meinten das nicht so). Ich denke einfach, dass einige *sich selbst* mit der Teilnahme keinen Gefallen getan haben - das Ausbremsen der anderen ist da nur ein kleiner Kollateralschaden. Evtl. sollte einfach deutlicher darauf hingewiesen werden, dass die Veranstaltung nichts für fahrtechnisch Unbedarfte ist. Stand das nicht auch in der Ausschreibung auf der Website? Auf Facebook stehts jedenfalls: "Für Einsteiger und Anfänger nicht geeignet." ...wobei das vermutlich zu viel Interpretationsspielraum bietet - man kann ja auch ein Leben lang Fahrtechnik-Verweigerer bleiben. 

Was ich an der Stelle auch gerne nochmal erwähnen würde, ist das generelle Verhalten im Bezug auf andere Leute auf dem Trail. Ich hatte vor einem Trailausstieg auf der ersten Abfahrt mit ein paar Metern Abstand gewartet, weil die 4 Leute vor mir geschoben haben und ich die Stelle fahren wollte. Was ich dabei sehr ärgerlich, weil 100% unnötig fand: die Gruppe blieb MITTIG direkt unter der Treppe stehen, hat sich kurz unterhalten, gemütlich die Füße auf die Pedale sortiert und ist dann irgendwann gemächlich weiter gerollt. An der Stelle (Forstweg) wäre MASSIG Platz gewesen, um sich so hinzustellen, dass man nicht den kompletten Weg blockiert. Ich habe dann nur den Kopf geschüttelt und die Leute hinter mir haben auch gemeint, was das denn jetzt soll.




Scrat schrieb:


> Im Hinblick auf die Treppenfurche - warum muß man Serpentinen eigentlich gewaltsam gerade aus durchbrechen, um dann eine Falllinienspur zum Forstweg hinzulegen?


Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben... und das, obwohl die paar Kürvlein doch erstens super zu durchrollen und echt schön waren!


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2012)

Die junge Dame rechts im Bild hat es durch einige Radel-Websites geschafft so berühmt zu werden, dass sie selbst in München auf dem Marienplatz erkannt wird. Nicht schlecht.




Germanys next Spaltungsmodell von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Der Herr links im Bild fand vor ein paar Jahren eine Streckenteilung, wo nur ein Mensch und ein Moped stehen, recht langweilig. Seitdem ist nichts mehr so wie es vorher war und da mir die Jungs nie verraten, was an der Spaltung geplant wird, habe ich im Vorfeld immer ein wenig Angst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn hier grad das Eiergekraule  gestartet wird, will ich auch nochmal schnell die Herren Sarrois, HeavyBiker und seinen Schatten grüßen. War echt nett, euch mal zu treffen .


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


>


 
Das seh ich ja jetzt erst, da stehen ja meine beiden Jünger links neben Dir
Das sind die einzigen Schwaben, bei denen die Entwicklungshilfe bisher gefruchtet hat



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Darum hab ich euch Langfahrer echt etwas beneidet  (ich LIEBE Cappuccino mit gutem Espresso! *schlürf*). So musste halt der "Felsenstern" aus der Dose als Ersatz herhalten
> PS: schön, dich mal persönlich getroffen zu haben


 
Meine beiden Rindviecher sind die Langstrecke geradelt und haben keinen Espresso geschlürft die dachten den muss man extra bezahlten



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da wir uns an jeder VP getroffen haben bzw. bei der letzten sogar gemeinsam hoch gejuckelt sind, nehme ich das jetzt mal persönlich und gebe das so auch zurück!  War irgendwie wenig verwunderlich, dass du in natura genau so ä Babbelgosch bischt, wie hier im Forum


 
Das Lob gäbb isch gäär rädduur


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das Lob gäbb isch gäär rädduur


Ist mir bewusst  Mein ehemaliger Ausbilder meinte mal: "Wenn de [_mein Nachname_] mol de Leffel abgebt, missen se die Gosch extra dood schlache!" 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> der ritter der kokosnuss


Ansatz zur kommerziellen Vermarktung:





Auch als Sport-Edition:


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ....
> Meine beiden Rindviecher sind die Langstrecke geradelt und haben keinen Espresso geschlürft die dachten den muss man extra bezahlten
> ...



Echt jetzt?
*Gröööööööööööööhl!!!*


----------



## Scrat (14. Mai 2012)

Ich bin da auch ohne Kaffee weitergefahren, weil uns die Besenfahrer im Nacken saßen


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> *Gröööööööööööööhl!!!*


Jep
*Geil odda???*


----------



## alexle (14. Mai 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Wo warst Du? Wollte ne Schorle mit Dir trinken, doch Du warst nicht da!


 
Na das hättest du mir auch mal früher verraten können davon wußte ich nichts 
Ich war bis um 21 Uhr in der Halle und wo wart ihr bei dem tollen wetter Freitag Abend.
wir holen es irgendwann mal nach !


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

Lynus schrieb:


> Wenn hier grad das Eiergekraule  gestartet wird, will ich auch nochmal schnell die Herren Sarrois, HeavyBiker und seinen Schatten grüßen. War echt nett, euch mal zu treffen .


 
Das Vergnügen war ganz auf meiner Seite
Hoffe Du bist nächstes Jahr wieder am Start

Da fällt mir grad ein
Wir haben uns Abends vor der Pizzeria ja auch nochmal gesehen,
kurz nachdem wir aus der Halle rausgekehrt wurden
Zum Glück hat uns außer Dir niemand mehr gesehen


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2012)

..vertragt euch, so wie die 2 hier...








Und -  ob die Walker sich auch Gedanken über Stocklänge, Zahl der Dämpferelemente, Stockmaterial und Grip der Gummis machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Herr links im Bild fand vor ein paar Jahren eine Streckenteilung, wo nur ein Mensch und ein Moped stehen, recht langweilig. Seitdem ist nichts mehr so wie es vorher war und da mir die Jungs nie verraten, was an der Spaltung geplant wird, habe ich im Vorfeld immer ein wenig Angst.



4 Stunden basteln, 4 Stunden Schlaf, 4 Stunden aufbauen und 4 Stunden Spalten zeichnet. 

und, manchmal macht man Dinge besser heimlich, sonst könnte es Proteste geben. 

Bastelbild, 17 Stunden vor dem Start:






und ja, der Pinke war des "schwerererere". Und ja, die AWPler habe ich etwas vermisst. Und Top! Einige sind den Eggstrehm-Bikepark-Pink-Trail mehrmals gefahren und haben immer wieder was neues entdeckt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Bastelbild, 17 Stunden vor dem Start


Das Schild hat mich erstmal MÄCHTIG verwirrt 




Dddakk schrieb:


> Und Top! Einige sind den Eggstrehm-Bikepark-Pink-Trail mehrmals gefahren und haben immer wieder was neues entdeckt.


Jepp, hier!  Wir sind das Stück im Parallelflug runter, ich links, da MUSSTE ich natürlich nochmal hoch, um eurem Bau-Aufwand zu huldigen  Die, die uns beim Hochschieben entgegen kamen, waren "etwas" verdutzt 

BTW: ich vermute mal, du warst einer der beiden "Bikeparkbetreiber"...? (damit ich noch ein weiteres Gesicht hinter einem IBC-Nickname abspeichern kann )


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch froh endlich mal ne Menge Gesichter den IBC-Chaoten zuordnen zu können


----------



## Bogie (14. Mai 2012)

Welche Chaoten??

Kelme, lomo, DDDakk (oder so ähnlich), usw.???  

Duck und wech..........


PS: Ich war übrigens da und bin über die Mörderschanze drüber. Mehr habe ich nicht gesehen... außer der VP!!!


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Welche Chaoten??
> 
> Kelme, lomo, DDDakk (oder so ähnlich), usw.???
> ...



Wer hat gerufen?


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wer hat gerufen?


Ja, hier. Gerade aus dem Wald zurück und bunte Plastebänder und Holzpflöcke mit roten Pfeilen dran eingesammelt. Selbst in der sonst eher kritischen Region Elmstein war alles noch brav an seinem Platz. Sehr schön.

Auffällig: Zu wenige Spuren auf der Langstrecke. Das muss besser werden. Im meinem Kopf ist der Saumagengrill schon auf die Langstrecke umgezogen und der Kaffeemann kommt an einen Punkt, wo er mal richtig fett Umsatz machen kann. Und ja: Für Teilnehmer ist das wirklich umsonst. Koschd nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (14. Mai 2012)

Dann fahren alle Langstrecke, die schon mal dabei waren.  Dann wirds wirklich lang... oder spät.


----------



## coffer (14. Mai 2012)

alexle schrieb:


> Ich war bis um 21 Uhr in der Halle und wo wart ihr bei dem tollen wetter Freitag Abend.



Wir waren ab 21.00 Uhr in der Halle.......bis der Herr Kelme und der Hausmeister uns auf die kalte Straße gesetzt hat!

Sven


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Genau! Bei meinem einstündigen Aufenthalt an der Spaltung (nein, den Popcorneimer habe ich in der Zeit nicht leer bekommen) musste ich feststellen, daß die Aussage "Kurzstrecke = 3km bis zum Saumagen" eine nicht unerhebliche Motivations- und Entscheidungshilfe gegen die Langstrecke war, auch wenn der Spaltungsentertainer D³ak² ständig (und mit vollem Ernst) darauf hin gewiesen hat, daß die Kurzstrecke heute geschlossen sei. 
Ich hab dann um viertelzwo meinen Job gemacht und bin mit La**a Bloxberg auf die Langstrecke gestartet, mit dem Endeffekt, daß der Saumagen in Esthal bis zu unserer Ankunft (innerhalb des Zeitplans) komplett geplündert war und der Grill schon erkaltet und geputzt auf der Seite stand .... Komischerweise gab es aber an allen drei regulären VPs Dampfnudeln


----------



## MoneSi (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich hab dann um viertelzwo meinen Job gemacht und bin mit La**a Bloxberg auf die Langstrecke gestartet,....



 Steht mein Name auf der Liste der verbotenen Wörter, , oder hast Du da zwei Sternchen eingefügt? daumen


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2012)

..verrate nicht ihren echten Namen. Du glaubst nicht was ich bei SiS und ... schon alles für nen Kontakt zu ihr geboten bekam!

@smubob: Wir waren 3 FullFace-Träger  (danke an Guru von der wurzelpassage fürs leihen!)
Nur waren die nach ner Weile etwas unpraktisch bei der Spaltungsmoderation.

@ Kelme:  Sehr dafür!

@ lömö: Ein paar Hangarounds an der Spaltung waren sehr geschwädsisch und verrieten Insiderwissen.


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Steht mein Name auf der Liste der verbotenen Wörter, , oder hast Du da zwei Sternchen eingefügt? daumen



Öhhhhhhm?!?!?!
Verbotene Wörter? Bestimmt nicht!
Wortfilter? Mal ausprobieren "Tour de France" ... neee, der greift hier nicht. 

Die Sternchen sind für Dich


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..verrate nicht ihren echten Namen. Du glaubst nicht was ich bei SiS und ... schon alles für nen Kontakt zu ihr geboten bekam!
> ...



Uffff!!! Kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen.



Dddakk schrieb:


> @smubob: Wir waren 3 FullFace-Träger  (danke an Guru von der *wurzelpassage* fürs leihen!)
> ....



Ah! Da war ich gerade vorhin!



Dddakk schrieb:


> ... FullFace-Träger...
> Nur waren die nach ner Weile etwas unpraktisch bei der Spaltungsmoderation.
> ...



Sauerstoffmangel??? 



Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> @ lömö: Ein paar Hangarounds an der Spaltung waren sehr geschwädsisch und verrieten Insiderwissen.



Erzähl!!! Isch verrohds aach net weida!


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich bin auch froh endlich mal ne Menge Gesichter den IBC-Chaoten zuordnen zu können


Gut, dass wir uns noch nicht in real getroffen haben......


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gut, dass wir uns noch nicht in real getroffen haben......



*Gröööööööhl!!! *


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema Einsammeln:
Führt ihr eigentlich Buch über die verlorenen Trinkflaschen?
Ich glaube auf der Kaisergarten-Abfahrt waren's dieses Jahr mehr,
als in den letzten beiden Jahren insgesamt...

Ab nächstes Jahr: Rucksack- und Trinksystem-Pflicht, Flaschen gehören
auf das Rad und nicht in den Flaschenhalter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Ab nächstes Jahr: Rucksack- und Trinksystem-Pflicht, Flaschen gehören
> auf das Rad und nicht in den Flaschenhalter!



Solang sich die Flaschen auf dem Rad halten können, geht das System völlig in Ordnung ;-)


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> *Gröööööööhl!!! *


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Solang sich die Flaschen auf dem Rad halten können, geht das System völlig in Ordnung ;-)


Entweder die Flaschen sind auf'm Trail rumgelegen oder haben geschoben


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2012)

Spende von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
Es war nicht jeder in der Halle, als die Spende an den Lichtblick-Neustadt e.V. Ã¼bergeben wurde. Wir rechnen mal kurz zusammen.

    1.000,- â¬ vom Rotary Club Deidesheim
    1.100,- â¬ von den 50 Startern, die ihr Startgeld zu 22,- â¬ als Spende gezahlt haben.
     445,10 â¬ als sonstige Barspenden. Ein GroÃteil von âNachmeldernâ.

Klartext: 2.545,10 â¬ fÃ¼r den Lichtblick und jeder Cent an der richtigen Stelle. Falls jemand aufrunden mÃ¶chte, genÃ¼gt ein Mail an mich.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2012)

@Optimizer: Gehschd du jede Woch in real?
Mir iss dem zu teuern.


----------



## Miro266 (14. Mai 2012)

Wir haben die vorbildlichsten Biker die es gibt. Beim abräumen der Strecke ist mir kein einziges Verpackungsteil ,oder sonstiges Zeug was nichts im Wald zu suchen hat, in die Hände gefallen.

Nach meinen Informationen war das auf den anderen Streckenteilen ähnlich.

Vielen Dank dafür ! 

Miro'


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2012)

Mensch Zimbo, das hat nix mit den SB Warenhäusern zu tun.
"Real" ist z.B., wenn ich wieder drei Nächte unterm Couchtisch schlafen muss, um am Vaddada mal drei Stunden radel gehen zu dürfen. Da bringen auch die von Dddakk genannten Zeitgutschriften pro offiziellem Kind keine Besserung.......*das* ist real!


----------



## Sarrois (14. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Klartext: 2.545,10 â¬ fÃ¼r den Lichtblick und jeder Cent an der richtigen Stelle. Falls jemand aufrunden mÃ¶chte, genÃ¼gt ein Mail an mich.



Kann ich Dir evtl. Noch nen total Ã¼berteuerten Krug aus dem Kreuz leiern


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2012)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Wir haben die vorbildlichsten Biker die es gibt. Beim abräumen der Strecke ist mir kein einziges Verpackungsteil ,oder sonstiges Zeug was nichts im Wald zu suchen hat, in die Hände gefallen.
> 
> Nach meinen Informationen war das auf den anderen Streckenteilen ähnlich.
> 
> ...


Jetzt verrate ich dir mal nicht, was ich und Colin heute auf der Runde so alles gefunden haben. Colin ist so für das Thema "PWV-ler scheisst in den Wald" zuständig. Meine Funde gehen eher in die Richtung, dass ich Mipmips-Anhängsel an der Startnummer mehrfach verteilt habe.


Edit(h) meint: Krüge werden bezahlt und nicht "bespendet". Da kann ich erst einen abgeben, wenn die Weidenthaler Feuerwehr versorgt ist, denn sonst machen die keinen Dienst bei SiS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Diese Jahr hatte offensichtlich so manch einer die Schnauze voll ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quechua" data-source="post: 9502815"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Dann sag ich es mal, glaub ich darf das...
> Hatte ja geschrieben die VP war mal wieder spitze. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich trotz des Wissens über den Anstieg nach der 1. VP da gut zugeschlagen hatte - mein Magen hat es mit einigem Rumoren quittiert.
> Ich glaube auf mindstens 3 der nächsten Fotostellen bei MD-Grafix ist die Dampfnudel noch genauso groß



tja, das kommt davon wenn man sich eine Lokomotive vors Vorderrad schnallt die es wie immer eilig und Hummeln im Arsch hat und kein Pardon zeigt für die dritte Dampfnudel.
Aber jetzt wo du das geübt hast kannste den zweiten Bienenstich am Lx ja auch beim Abfahren reindrücken............


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Meine Funde gehen eher in die Richtung, dass ich Mipmips-Anhängsel an der Startnummer mehrfach verteilt habe.
> ....


----------



## Redshred (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen von der Freiburger Fraktion

dank an Die Organisatoren und alle Helfer 

[size=+6]*es war Klasse*[/size]

hier noch ein paar Bilder: https://picasaweb.google.com/111776...2UmHimmelsWillen?authkey=Gv1sRgCPuEzo27k5fBKA


----------



## mcblubb (14. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir evtl. Noch nen total überteuerten Krug aus dem Kreuz leiern



Als Helfer "steht" mir ja noch ein Krüglein zu....

Einem Landsmann würde ich den gegen eine Lichtblickspende "abtreten"

Gruß

MC


----------



## DoSe (14. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Den Besenwagen haben wir dann auch noch getroffen, als wir uns anschickten zum Ende noch eine von euren Abfahrten verkehrt rum zu nehmen  (Gruß an denjenigen )
> 
> Bei den Trails bin ich schwer am überlegen, nächstes Jahr auch mal dabei zu sein



Hallo und Gruß zurück
Nicht überlegen anmelden!

Bis 2013 wie immer am Schluß als Besenfahrer 
Schön war´s wie immer


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auffällig: Zu wenige Spuren auf der Langstrecke. Das muss besser werden. Im meinem Kopf ist der Saumagengrill schon auf die Langstrecke umgezogen und der Kaffeemann kommt an einen Punkt, wo er mal richtig fett Umsatz machen kann. Und ja: Für Teilnehmer ist das wirklich umsonst. Koschd nix!


Hmm, der Saumagengrill würd schon ziehen, aber der Kaffee sicher auch gut entschädigen... schwierig! Ich denk die Strecke würd ich generell schaffen, aber die Besenfahrer würden mich hassen  Langstrecken-Sonder-VP: Zeltlager im Hungertal 




Dddakk schrieb:


> @smubob: Wir waren 3 FullFace-Träger  (danke an Guru von der wurzelpassage fürs leihen!)
> Nur waren die nach ner Weile etwas unpraktisch bei der Spaltungsmoderation.


Ja, die 3 Vollgesichter hab ich liegen gesehen. Allerdings nur 2 Wächter des Nors-Schohrs:




[GBM12] Spalter von *lomo* auf Flickr

Oder hatte die Kleine auch eine Murmel auf? 
Meine (indirekte) Frage war aber eigentlich, welcher dieser Mannen du warst, da ich es immer schade finde, wenn ich erst danach erfahre, wen ich da eigentlich alles getroffen habe und wenigstens "nachsortieren" wollte 
BTW: Witzig, ich hätte selbst 3 FF-Helme (1 alt, 1 kabudd), ich hätte mir allerdings einen (intakten) CC-Helm leihen müssen  Aber ich mag meine Kokosnuss!




Optimizer schrieb:


> Gut, dass wir uns noch nicht in real getroffen haben......


Kä Angscht, sooo hässlich isser gar nit 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ab nächstes Jahr: Rucksack- und Trinksystem-Pflicht, Flaschen gehören auf das Rad und nicht in den Flaschenhalter!





lomo schrieb:


> Solang sich die Flaschen auf dem Rad halten können, geht das System völlig in Ordnung ;-)





Sarrois schrieb:


> Entweder die Flaschen sind auf'm Trail rumgelegen oder haben geschoben


Wegen euch brauch ich bald noch einen Hosenträgergurt aufm Bürostuhl   




Kelme schrieb:


> Klartext: 2.545,10  für den Lichtblick und jeder Cent an der richtigen Stelle.


Das klingt vernünftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Ich denk die Strecke würd ich generell schaffen, aber die Besenfahrer würden mich hassen   ...



Glaub ich net ...  



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wegen euch brauch ich bald noch einen Hosenträgergurt aufm Bürostuhl



Für irgendwas müssen wir ja gut sein, und wenn's dummbabbeln iss ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Glaub ich net ...


WAS glaubst du nicht - dass ichs schaff oder dass "die Besenfahrer" mich hassen würden? 




lomo schrieb:


> Für irgendwas müssen wir ja gut sein, und wenn's dummbabbeln iss ...


Wie ich nach dem Start noch vorm Waldrand zu Thorsten gesagt habe: Du, ich glaube, wir müssen doch Langstrecke fahren... wir kriegen das ganze dumme Gebabbel gar nicht auf 56km unter


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> WAS glaubst du nicht - dass ichs schaff oder dass "die Besenfahrer" mich hassen würden?



Ääääääääääääääh, hhhmmmmmmmm!
Das zwote glaub ich eher nicht  



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie ich nach dem Start noch vorm Waldrand zu Thorsten gesagt habe: Du, ich glaube, wir müssen doch Langstrecke fahren... wir kriegen das ganze dumme Gebabbel gar nicht auf 56km unter


----------



## Flugrost (15. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Spende von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
> Es war nicht jeder in der Halle, als die Spende an den Lichtblick-Neustadt e.V. übergeben wurde. Wir rechnen mal kurz zusammen.
> 
> 1.000,-  vom Rotary Club Deidesheim
> ...



Ich freu mich gespendet zu haben!


----------



## Dddakk (15. Mai 2012)

Warum sind hier noch keine Bilder von der Girlie-Lounge?



@smub   Der Dicke, Lange.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie ich nach dem Start noch vorm Waldrand zu Thorsten gesagt habe: Du, ich glaube, wir müssen doch Langstrecke fahren... wir kriegen das ganze dumme Gebabbel gar nicht auf 56km unter



ohja, das stimmt !!! leider is einiges vom gebabbel auf der strecke geblieben bei den 56km


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ääääääääääääääh, hhhmmmmmmmm!
> Das zwote glaub ich eher nicht


Mal schauen, wie die Formerhaltung über den nächsten Winter läuft... 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich freu mich gespendet zu haben!


Und ich wunderte mich, dich nicht gesehen zu haben 




Dddakk schrieb:


> Warum sind hier noch keine Bilder von der Girlie-Lounge?
> 
> @smub   Der Dicke, Lange.


Hier fehlen noch EINIGE Bilder...!

"dick" 
Ok, dann freut es mich, dass ich dir mit meinen Kniewärmern eine Freude gemacht habe 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ohja, das stimmt !!! leider is einiges vom gebabbel *auf der strecke geblieben* bei den 56km


Mist, dann liegt das immer noch dort rum, wenn Kelme es noch nicht eingesammelt hat


----------



## Quechua (15. Mai 2012)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> tja, das kommt davon wenn man sich eine Lokomotive vors Vorderrad schnallt die es wie immer eilig und Hummeln im Arsch hat und kein Pardon zeigt für die dritte Dampfnudel.
> Aber jetzt wo du das geübt hast kannste den zweiten Bienenstich am Lx ja auch beim Abfahren reindrücken............



Keine Sorge, demnächst wieder LK-Teller gefolgt von Bienenstich, , und dann bitte keine Ausreden von wegen keine Zeit


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Als Helfer "steht" mir ja noch ein Krüglein zu....
> 
> Einem Landsmann würde ich den gegen eine Lichtblickspende "abtreten"


 
Vorbildlich
Ich würd nen Zwanni spenden wenn das recht wäre



Kelme schrieb:


> blablablablablablablablablablablabla Im meinem Kopf ist der Saumagengrill schon auf die Langstrecke umgezogen.


Zum Glück hab ich meine Portion Saumagen für die nächsten drei Teilnahmen am Samstag gefressen



Kelme schrieb:


> Und ja: Für Teilnehmer ist das wirklich umsonst. Koschd nix!


 *Zu goil*, wie die däss verzählt hann, hädd ich fascht ,wenn ich nedd vorher alles rausgeschwitzt hädd, voll in die Hoos gefremmelt



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich denk die Strecke würd ich generell schaffen, aber die Besenfahrer würden mich hassen  Langstrecken-Sonder-VP: Zeltlager im Hungertal


 
Schaffen würd ich das wahrscheinlich auch gerade so,
aber ich weiß die Besenfahrer *WERDEN *mich hassen,
da ich wahrscheinlich keine Anstalten machen würde richtig in die Pedale zu treten, sondern das letzte bischen verbleibenende Luft zum Zutexten meiner Mitfahrer nutzen würde



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kä Angscht, sooo hässlich isser gar nit


Uffbasse Ihr zwää därre Hääringe


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kä Angscht, sooo hässlich isser gar nit



Ich hoffe du meinst den Exilanten und nich mich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (15. Mai 2012)

die ersten bilder sind online !!!


----------



## judojürgens (15. Mai 2012)

Da möcht ich doch auch meinen Dank an die Organisatoren zum Ausdruck bringen
Ist einfach ein geiler Marathon, super Strecke (besonders die Abfahrten), nette Leute, (hab kein weisses Cannondale getroffen) die auf freundliches Bitten immer Platz machten, klasse Ideen bei den VP´s, besonders die letzte Nach dem Anstieg schmeckt das Bier doppelt!
Bis nächstes Jahr.
Jürgen


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> die ersten bilder sind online !!!


----------



## NordicWalker (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
als Nordic Walkerin, die den Gäsbockmarathon bereits dreimal bestritten hat, möchte ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden! Mein zufällig gefundener Laufpartner und ich (NW-Nummern 148 und 17) waren auf dem Abstieg vom Kaisergarten auch nicht gerade glücklich darüber, daß wir in Summe fast 10min verloren haben, weil wir immer wieder 5-6 Biker vorbeilassen mußten, keine Ahnung, was da schiefgelaufen ist, aber was soll's, wir sind doch alle hier, um Spaß zu haben - und sooo viel Zeit für die tolle Aussicht hatte ich in den Jahren vorher an dieser Stelle nie ;-)) Da brauchen beide Seiten vieeel Geduld. Zum Glück hat alles geklappt, ich habe bestimmt 50x "Hallo", "Hi" oder "Morgen" gesagt und zu 90% einen freundlichen Bikergruß zurückbekommen, die übrigen 10% haben sich wohl mit der Strecke übernommen, die sahen nicht so aus, als würden sie noch was mitkriegen ;-))
Auch für uns war es eine super Veranstaltung, es ist immer nett, in den vielen Stunden, die wir dann mangels Masse doch meist allein unterwegs sind, freundliche Biker zu treffen! Und dieses Jahr habe ich es immerhin zweimal geschafft, eine Bikergruppe zu überholen (natürlich an den steilen "Bike-Trage-Stufen", bei denen ich links vorbei durchs Gebüsch rauschen konnte).

Also herzliche Grüße an alle, die dabei waren - und besonders an den donnersberger, der nicht dabei war, aber offensichtlich auch in Kanada an uns denkt!

Cheers, Britta (eigentlich Läuferin und Bikerin, aber einmal im Jahr traditionell beim NW-marathon auf der Strecke, einfach weil's der beste Marathon der Pfalz ist)


----------



## Sarrois (15. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst den Exilanten und nich mich....


 
Klaar määnd der Disch


----------



## unocz (15. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


>


 



ersten !!!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Uffbasse Ihr zwää därre Hääringe


Ok... ich sage zum Opti, dass du nicht hässlich bist - das gefällt dir nicht?  (@ Opti: ja, ich meinte ihn)
.
.
.
Opti, bass uff! Der Tüpp sieht aus wie ä (ubearweitetes) Wurzelholz und riecht ausm Hals wie ä Kuh ausm Arsch... (@ Sarrois: besser? )




unocz schrieb:


> die ersten bilder sind online !!!


Hmm, bisher nur unner hunnert... SCHNELLER!!!   




NordicWalker schrieb:


> einmal im Jahr traditionell beim NW-marathon auf der Strecke, einfach weil's der beste Marathon der Pfalz ist


Sacrebleu! 
Aber schön, auch aus mal was dem Fußgänger-Lager zu hören. Ich hatte auch ausschließlich sehr nette Begegnungen mit der stöchenschwingenden Art  (und hab mich auch immer brav fürs Vorbeilassen bedankt)


----------



## Dddakk (15. Mai 2012)

@ Schönheitsfachleute.

Das ist Schönheit:






...typische Szene aus der Girlie-Lounge. Die hatten richtig Spaß! 
Leider war mein Kamera-Akku bald leer, es muss da aber ganz viele Bilder von Lounge-Girlies geben.


----------



## Kelme (15. Mai 2012)

Es gab in einer regionalen Tageszeitung noch einen halbseitigen Bericht zur Veranstaltung. Erziehung wirkt anscheinend doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (15. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Glück hab ich meine Portion Saumagen für die nächsten drei Teilnahmen am Samstag gefressen
> ...


&


Sarrois schrieb:


> Schaffen würd ich das wahrscheinlich auch gerade so,
> aber ich weiß die Besenfahrer *WERDEN *mich hassen,
> da ich wahrscheinlich keine Anstalten machen würde richtig in die Pedale zu treten, sondern das letzte bischen verbleibenende Luft zum Zutexten meiner Mitfahrer nutzen würde
> ...


Freut mich, wenn es deinem (& wohl noch einigen anderen) Gierhälsen so ausgevorzüglichst gemundet hat - mir, wie auch vielen anderen Langstrecklern wird dafür der Geruch des bereits erkalteten Grills & der Geschmack eines bleiarmen Weißbieres in Erinnerung bleiben 

PS: Besenfahrer hättest du wohl gerne - ich könnte mir da durchaus auch eine Nanny mit einer Siebenschwänzigen vorstellen


----------



## roischiffer (15. Mai 2012)

Und nach der Nanny folgt dann der Klappspatenfahrer


----------



## strandi (15. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank an Kelme & Co. für die nette (lies: affengeile) Veranstaltung  Die weite Anreise hat sich absolut gelohnt und die Teilnahme für 2013 ist fest eingeplant. Dann aber bitte auch eine Strecke >100km & >2500hm anbieten 
Besonders gefreut hat es mich, dann endlich mal dem "Phantom" Kelme persönlich die Hand schütteln zu können.
Also, besten Dank für alles & bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## Dddakk (15. Mai 2012)

@ strandi
Also es gibt einige Möglichkeiten die Strecke zu verlängern.

a)  Mit dem Rad anreisen (in deinem Fall +1000/250)
b)  Die ganze Strecke fahren (+8/250) = Verbindung von beiden Strecken
c)  Beide Strecken fahren (138/3500)

Aber es soll früher mal auch reguläre XXL-Strecken gegeben haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

@ strandi: notfalls fährste einfach die mittelkurze 2 mal  (mal ohne Witz: bist du so eine Maschine, dass du das "in der Zeit" schaffen würdest? )


Habe gerade die Bilder gesichtet, mindestens 5/9 will ich haben, sind echt sehr gute dabei. Schade, dass der Geburtstag grad vorbei ist


----------



## strandi (15. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ strandi: notfalls fährste einfach die mittelkurze 2 mal  (mal ohne Witz: bist du so eine Maschine, dass du das "in der Zeit" schaffen würdest? )



neeee keine angst hätte ich am samstag net geschafft  bin die lange mit nem 15er schnitt gefahren. aber bis mai 2013 is ja noch zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-8000 (15. Mai 2012)

Hi, bei allem Respekt Kelme ist nicht "Das Phantom". Das Phantom behängt sich mit "Intersport Bändern" oder wütet als Auszeichnungsmonster....
An dieser Stelle: Danke an alle Starter! Wegen Euch friere ich gerne 9 Stunden!


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, das La**a Bloxberg dein Frühstück im Rucksack spazieren fährt, wären wir natürlich wesentlich früher mal vorbeigekommen. 
Danke für's Ausharren bis zum bitteren Ende!


----------



## T-8000 (15. Mai 2012)

Haha.... L***a (Datenschutz muss sein) hat das eiskalt geplant... so wie letztes Jahr mit dem Bier..... Aber ich hatte 1,5 Liter Riesling und 1 Liter Gerolsteiner dabei (für einen pfälzer Motor das optimale Verhältnis).......anbei mein Wohnort
Aber zum Trost um 19:45 Uhr in der Halle gab's auch nichts mehr ;-)


----------



## mcblubb (16. Mai 2012)

T-8000 schrieb:


> ..... Aber ich hatte 1,5 Liter Riesling und 1 Liter Gerolsteiner dabei




So "kheeert" das.... Wir sind auch immer mit ein paar Pullen Riesling auf Posten...

Es fällt mir dann immer schwer mich nach dem Räumen des Postens in der Schlussabfahrt zu disziplinieren....

Gruß

MC


----------



## Kelme (16. Mai 2012)

T-8000 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber zum Trost um 19:45 Uhr in der Halle gab's auch nichts mehr ;-)


Dir war der Ort aber schon bekannt, wo es noch reichlich gab, oder?


----------



## Kelme (16. Mai 2012)

Ich mach' es kurz, weil ich gerade einen anderen Job habe.

*md-grafix* hat die Bilder aller Starter im Shop. Geht mal einkaufen.


----------



## Kelme (17. Mai 2012)

Zur Vorbereitung auf 6-5-4 habe ich heute "Schaltungsfahren" geübt und die restlichen Bänder von der Langstrecke gepflückt. Auf dem Rückweg von Esthal wollte ich mir dann doch mal einen Trail anschauen, den die Kurzstreckler unter die Stollen genommen haben. Auf der Langstrecke hat man ja von den ca. 160 Fahrern nix gesehen. Dann müssten aber 440 Leute mal was in den Wald gezaubert haben. Und? Nix! Das Trailstück direkt vor der Bebauung ist sogar recht steil (ok, bergauf gefahren  ), keine großen Spuren. Weiter oben dann sowieso nicht. Das habt ihr alle sehr fein gemacht .

Jetzt geh' ich "Beine ausfahren". Das Schmalspurheld wartet schon.


----------



## Kelme (18. Mai 2012)

Neuer Versuch erforderlich. Die Anhänge kommen nicht mit hoch.


----------



## Kelme (18. Mai 2012)

Jetzt hoffentlich mit Anhang.
Die weiteren Pressemeldungen aus der Region.


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2012)

Schöne Berichte!

Da habe ich noch ein Bildchen:

..auch Besenfahrer wurden an der Spaltung ausgebremst.






Süß, wie´s strahlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. Mai 2012)

Hach ja, an der Spaltung war ich gestern auch noch kurz. Das sieht ja aus wie geleckt. ein paar kleine Andeutung, was ihr da gebaut habt, konnte ich noch erkennen (und nutze ). Die kleine Pfadumfahrung lassen wir bestehen.

Was mich an dem Bild schon irgendwie wundert: LaXXa Bloxberg bei diesen Temperaturen in Shorts. Respekt.


----------



## lomo (18. Mai 2012)

Gänsehaut? 

Edit(h) meint: der gute Mann mit der 11 auf der Brust hat uns aber nicht ausgebremst!


----------



## NordicWalker (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gesehen, daß eure Fotos online sind. Und natürlich sind keine Nordic Walker mit drauf , wir haben aufgepaßt und waren auch viel zu schnell für die Fotografen! Ich weiß allerdings genau, daß ich mit einem Fotografen im Vorbeidüsen kurz geschäkert habe; gibt's da ein Bild? Wer könnte das haben? So wie ich gegrinst habe, sehe ich bestimmt gut drauf aus.

Viele Grüße, Britta (NW Nr.148)


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Mai 2012)

NordicWalker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gesehen, daß eure Fotos online sind. Und natürlich sind keine Nordic Walker mit drauf , wir haben aufgepaßt und waren auch viel zu schnell für die Fotografen! Ich weiß allerdings genau, daß ich mit einem Fotografen im Vorbeidüsen kurz geschäkert habe; gibt's da ein Bild? Wer könnte das haben? So wie ich gegrinst habe, sehe ich bestimmt gut drauf aus.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Britta (NW Nr.148)


Aber nicht schnell genug für meine GoPro. Da habe ich genügend Material um ein Nordic-Walking-Special zusammenzustellen.


----------



## Kelme (18. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mal stichprobenartig bei md-grafix durchgeschaut und das eine ode andere Foto mit NordicWalkern drauf gibt es schon. Das passiert im nächsten Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht mehr und bis dato habe ich - neben ein paar internen Punkten, die euch nichts angehen   - folgendes auf der Liste:

Längere Breitwegauffahrt, damit der Stau am ersten Singletrail bergauf vermieden wird. Der erste Trail bergauf könnte an sich ganz raus, wenn er später als Abfahrt genutzt wird. Macht runter viel mehr Spaß.
Keine Sanis und Streckenposten im Auslauf der "unfahrbaren Treppe"
Strikte Trennung der Biker und NordicWalker
Mehr Saumagen und - falls das im nächsten Jahr Thema sein sollte - mehr Brez'n.
Serpentinen an der Trailausfahrt (Gashäuschen) nicht nur mit Bäumen, sondern zusätzlich mit Flatterband kennzeichen, damit keine Abkürzer in den Hang gefräst werden. Ihr Kurvenluschen .


----------



## BenniG. (18. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Längere Breitwegauffahrt, damit der Stau am ersten Singletrail bergauf vermieden wird. Der erste Trail bergauf könnte an sich ganz raus, wenn er später als Abfahrt genutzt wird. Macht runter viel mehr Spaß.


Kann man das alternativ machen? Oder ist das für euch Aufwand? Soweit ich auf der Karte gesehen habe, kommt man ja auf Forstwegen auch direkt an den Trailausgang. Da könnte man die willigen ja den Trail fahren lassen und der Rest fährt außenrum..



Kelme schrieb:


> Serpentinen an der Trailausfahrt (Gashäuschen) nicht nur mit Bäumen, sondern zusätzlich mit Flatterband kennzeichen, damit keine Abkürzer in den Hang gefräst werden. Ihr Kurvenluschen .


 Vollste Unterstützung, soll ja auch einer sehen, wie schön man Umsetzen geübt hat


----------



## Kelme (18. Mai 2012)

Die Alternativbefahrung an sich ist kein Problem. Wäre sogar lustig, weil wir wären dann eine Veranstaltung, die den Chickenway in einer bergauf Passage anbietet .

Die Serpentinen kann man einfach durchrollen. Umsetzen braucht's da gar nicht. Es sieht aber natürlich viel lässiger aus. Als ich Radde letztens in einem Filmchen eine Serpentine nur auf dem Vorderrad durchfahren sah, hatte ich meine Kleinanzeige für fünf MTBs fast schon wieder getippt.


----------



## lomo (18. Mai 2012)

Selbst durch eine längere Breitwegbergauffahrt wird sich der Stau im ersten Bergauftrail m.M.n. nicht vermeiden lassen.
Aber den Trail dann ganz weglassen?


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Spaltung... sieht ja aus wie geleckt.
> 
> ... LaXXa Bloxberg bei diesen Temperaturen in Shorts...



Ja, die Spaltung und der ganze Molleyama Baikpark sieht besser aus alswie vorher. Die Harvester-Spuren wurden vorgeshapet und von den Bikern schön verfestigt.  
Nur das Killer-Nors-Schor wurde wohl von vielen zu spät entdeckt im Temporausch.  

LaXSa Blocksberg zeigte ganz kurz nen Anflug von Guuhsebambs, aber beim Anblick der vielen feschen Biker...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und, sie könnte die einzigste Girlie-Lounge-Verweigerin gewesen sein. Stimmts? 

...trotz der ausgelegten Literatur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (18. Mai 2012)

Hab grad mal wieder die Toten Hosen gehört 
Besser kann man den Gäsbock nicht zusammenfassen!
Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr sind die selben Wahnsinsinnigen wie dieses Mal am Start!
Ich freu mich


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Selbst durch eine längere Breitwegbergauffahrt wird sich der Stau im ersten Bergauftrail m.M.n. nicht vermeiden lassen.
> Aber den Trail dann ganz weglassen?




also ich denk schon das das was helfen könnte... selbst beim schinderhannes marathon mit über 900 teilnehmern und blocklosem massenstart klappt das.
das sind die ersten ca 3km feldweg geballere danach ein ich schätz mal 150hm anstieg mit dehr breiter forst autobahn danach der erste wirklich schmale aufwärtstrail.
also da hab ich noch nie nen stau gehabt. ähnlich wird es ja auf anderen marathons auch gemacht und hatte sonst auch noch nie stau


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2012)

Der Stau würde sich bei einem Massenstart vielleicht vermeiden lassen, da dann alle "Schnelleren" nach vorne fahren. Bei Startgruppen werden eben die einzelnen Gruppen heterogen gemischt sein, so dass ein schnellerer Fahrer aus einer hinteren Startgruppe auf einen langsameren aus der vorderen Startgruppe im Singletrail aufläuft ...
Aber einfach mal schauen, sind ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2012)

Es sollen sich die schnelleren einfach für die "Rasierten Waden" melden, aber das versteht ja keiner, wenn schon die Rheinpfalz meint, das wäre die Kurzstrecke. 

Ansonsten: Feine Ansätze für das kommende Jahr. 11. Mai 2013.


----------



## Joshua60 (19. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> [...] 11. Mai 2013.



Jetzt macht aber bitte auch keine(r) den Zahlenfetischistenvorschlag 11.12.13, da ist zum Glück Dienstag


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Mai 2012)

Aaaalso - der erste Traileinstieg bergauf lief dieses Jahr besser als zuvor, da die Startblöcke in größeren Abständen los geschickt wurden.
Latürnich waren dann direkt nach dem Wechsel von Forstweg auf Trail der eine oder andere Spezialist unterwegs, die bei jeder kleinen Wurzel absteigen, ausklicken, einklicken und mit einer kleinen Pause weiter fahren mussten.
Aber die wird es immer geben...

Die Trennung von Walker und Biker hat - wie bereits erwähnt - im Vorjahr besser geklappt, und macht definitiv Sinn.

Diese Laxxa Blocksberg mit ihren agerauhten Gänsewaden würd ich ja gern mal kennen lernen - eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit MosiNe scheint da allerdings vorhanden zu sein.
Sind die beiden verwandt?

@Saar-Rois:
Wenn du Tote Hosen hörst, bist du selber Schuld an deiner Misere - nächstes Jahr wirst du dich gefälligst bei mir vorstellen!
(hab dein Post-Fahrrad nicht gesehen...)

@Kelminator:
Hinterrad versetzen anderer muss nicht zum Verkauf von Eigenbikes führen.
Als ich Tommy Emmanuel live gesehen hab, hab ich meine Gitarre auch nicht verkauft.
Inspiration ist das Stichwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten, was?! Ich war auch verblüfft!
Ich werd ihr mal den Tip geben, das nächste Mal nicht so voreilig die wärmenden Beinlinge auszuziehen, nur weil die erste VP in der prallen Sonne liegt.


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> .. die wärmenden Beinlinge auszuziehen...



Bilder anyone?


----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2012)

Bilder? Das kommt von dem der nebendran gestanden ist. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2012)

da ich leider erst früh heim kam und somit heut KEINEN marathon wegen schlafmangel fahr spam ich hier mal bilder rein wärend ich frühstücke


----------



## Dddakk (20. Mai 2012)

..nächste Jahr könnte es ein GoPro-Helmpflicht geben. Und wenn man keine hat, dann ne identische Attrappe. Gibts doch auch in Randsportarten.

@heavy
schwach. Als ich noch so alt war wie du...also vorm Krieg..bin ich noch 3x am WE auf Rolle gewesen und dann nen mara mit links zum entgiften...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann müssten aber 440 Leute mal was in den Wald gezaubert haben. Und? Nix! Das Trailstück direkt vor der Bebauung ist sogar recht steil (ok, bergauf gefahren  ), keine großen Spuren. Weiter oben dann sowieso nicht. Das habt ihr alle sehr fein gemacht .


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin am Donnerstag mit meiner besseren Hälfte auf Teilen der GB Strecke (Kaisergartenabfahrt + 1. Uphill) unterwegs gewesen und außer einer leichten "Versandung" an dem einen Traileinstieg nach der "unfahrbaren Treppe" war echt nichts von Abnutzung durch die Massen zu sehen  Habe unterwegs auch ein Flatterband eingesammelt, das (inkl. abgerissenem Laub ) auf dem Weg lag.




Kelme schrieb:


> Serpentinen an der Trailausfahrt (Gashäuschen) nicht nur mit Bäumen, sondern zusätzlich mit Flatterband kennzeichen, damit keine Abkürzer in den Hang gefräst werden. Ihr Kurvenluschen .


Dafür  Das waren ja nichtmal Kehren, sondern lediglich Kurven, die man einfach durch rollen konnte...! Da sollen die Luschen die das nicht schaffen ruhig leiden, indem sie absetzen müssen 




Kelme schrieb:


> Die Alternativbefahrung an sich ist kein Problem. Wäre sogar lustig, weil wir wären dann eine Veranstaltung, die den Chickenway in einer bergauf Passage anbietet .


Wenn ich das vom Blick in die Karte noch richtig im Kopf habe, dürften sich Trail und Forstautobahn an der Stelle längenmäßig auch nicht viel schenken. Ich finde den Ansatz gut! Ist nur die Frage, wie viele sich auch wirklich eingestehen, dass sie auf der Umfahrung besser aufgehoben sind...? 




Kelme schrieb:


> 11. Mai 2013.


notiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Saar-Rois:
> [...] nächstes Jahr wirst du dich gefälligst bei mir vorstellen!
> (hab dein Post-Fahrrad nicht gesehen...)


Der dürfte an der Sonder-VP eigentlich mehr oder weniger neben/hinter mir gestanden sein...! Den hatten Lukas und ich am letzten Anstieg eingesammelt. Er war wohl mit dem Gewicht der XX Saumagenbrötchen in seinem Bauch überfordert 




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> da ich leider erst früh heim kam und somit heut KEINEN marathon wegen schlafmangel fahr spam ich hier mal bilder rein wärend ich frühstücke


Was macht deine bessere Hälfte da auf dem 5. Bild? Ernsthafte Probleme beim Befahren von Nicht-Trails, die nicht-bergab gehen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2012)

A propos Foto-Spam... ich finde, das haben sie echt gut gemacht, die Jungs und Mädels von MD-Grafix


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was macht deine bessere Hälfte da auf dem 5. Bild? Ernsthafte Probleme beim Befahren von Nicht-Trails, die nicht-bergab gehen?



nur kleine probleme ... ein stock hatte sich ihm todesmutig in den weg geworfen 

hier mal was göttliches  ... achja bitte GAAAANZ laut machen, scheinbar war ich für das gopro micro doch zu weit weg


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nur kleine probleme ... ein stock hatte sich ihm todesmutig in den weg geworfen


Achso, der Berg wehrt sich gegen ihn - ich hätte damit gerechnet, dass es umgekehrt ist 


Der Segen von Pfarrer Diringer war eine gute Einstimmung, das hat er echt super gemacht 



Achja @ Kelme: Wie kam es denn zu den leckeren Dr. Munzinger Riegeln in den Tüten? Falls ihr die eingekauft habt: danke, dass ihr mir eine mir bisher unbekannte Riegel-Marke bekannt gemacht habt  Falls es eine Sponsor-/Werbe-Aktion war: dieser Plan ging (aus ökonomischer Sicht für den Hersteller) auf


----------



## Sarrois (20. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, wie viele sich auch wirklich eingestehen, dass sie auf der Umfahrung besser aufgehoben sind...?







`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Den hatten Lukas und ich am letzten Anstieg eingesammelt. Er war wohl mit dem Gewicht der XX Saumagenbrötchen in seinem Bauch überfordert



Psssssssssssssssssschd
Hab eh schon ein total schlechtes Gewissen, seit ich gehört habe das das Material ausgegangen ist
Die gemeinsame Ausfahrt war ja auch entspannt mit nettem Gebabbel
Bis mein Kollega von der Langstrecke kam die mit dem kostenpflichtigen Espresso
Da hab mich dann ja auch noch kurz angestrengt
Außerdem hab ich die letzte Weißwurst *MIT* Brezel für Dich abgreifen können



el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Saar-Rois:
> nächstes Jahr wirst du dich gefälligst bei mir vorstellen!
> (hab dein Post-Fahrrad nicht gesehen...)


Werd ich tun Cheffe, Du hattest ein schwarzes Rad und graue Klamotten an
Mist, dann haben wir bei der letzten VP zwei Meter voneinander weggestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> `Smubob´ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist nur die Frage, wie viele sich auch wirklich eingestehen, dass sie auf der Umfahrung besser aufgehoben sind...?


Man müsste wohl schreiben: "Do lang für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene - do lang für Profis/Experten/Todesmutige", um manche abzuschrecken  Vielleicht tuts auch der Dooodekopp vom schwarzen Molleyama Baikpark-Trail.




Sarrois schrieb:


> Psssssssssssssssssschd
> Hab eh schon ein total schlechtes Gewissen, seit ich gehört habe das das Material ausgegangen ist
> Die gemeinsame Ausfahrt war ja auch entspannt mit nettem Gebabbel


So lange es keine Beschränkung pro Nase gab und niemand unterwegs verhungert ist, dürfte das nicht angebracht sein. Den Letzen beissen die Hunde bzw. der Letzte beisst ins Leere 
Und so ghert sich des - man babbelt sich gegenseitig die Berge hoch  Voller Verbalantrieb voraus!


----------



## Dddakk (21. Mai 2012)

..beim Gäsbock ist noch keiner verhungert der nen Schnitt über 10km/h hatte...  









..wann kommen die Biker endlich?

Für die, die zu langsam waren:
..an dem Streckenposten "Molleyama Baikpark" wurde gereicht:
Gummimuscheln: 3,9 Kilo  (je Muschel gab es  ja ne Minute Zeitgutschrift. Darum sollen ja manche schon im Ziel gewesen sein, bevor sie gestartet sind..)
Chipsletten: 1 Kilo
Taccos: 2,5 Kilo
Popcorn: 1,75 Kilo
Cabanossis: 1,8 Kilo
Salzstangen: 0,5 Kilo
M&Ms: 1,5 Kilo
Chips: 1 Kilo

..und dann gab es ja noch 3-4 VPs.     ...burbs...


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..beim Gäsbock ist noch keiner verhungert der nen Schnitt über 10km/h hatte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manch einem hätte die Zeitgutschrift auch dann nicht gereicht, wenn er die ganzen 3.9 kg alleine gefuttert hätte ...


----------



## Sarrois (21. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Manch einem hätte die Zeitgutschrift auch dann nicht gereicht, wenn er die ganzen 3.9 kg alleine gefuttert hätte ...


 
Wieviel Zeitgutschrift gab es pro Saumagenweck
Wollt wissen, ob ich schneller war als meine Kumpels von der Langstrecke


----------



## Dddakk (21. Mai 2012)

..bei einem Saumagenweck gibts 1 Minute Gutschrift.
Bei 2 gibts + 5 Minuten oben drauf! (= Zeitstrafe)
Bei 3 gibts + 15 Minuten oben drauf! (= Zeitstrafe)
Bei über 4 zurück zum Start. (= Zeitstrafe)

@lomo:  da gabs so ca. 5-7 ?


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..bei einem Saumagenweck gibts 1 Minute Gutschrift.
> Bei 2 gibts + 5 Minuten oben drauf!
> Bei 3 gibts + 15 Minuten oben drauf!
> Bei über 4 zurück zum Start.
> ...



9 .... in Worten: neun!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Taccos: 2,5 Kilo


Die waren gut! Ich glaube nächstes Jahr starte ich mit einem Lenkerkörbchen mit sowas drin für das Hüngerchen zwischendurch. 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeitgutschrift gab es pro Saumagenweck





Dddakk schrieb:


> Bei über 4 zurück zum Start.


 Bitte fahren Sie zurück zum Start und ziehen Sie keinen weiteren Saumagenweck ein!  EDIT: wer es schafft, zur Saumagen-VP zu radeln, 4 Weck zu mampfen, zurück und wieder hin zu radeln *und es sind immer noch welche da*, der kann von sich sagen, dass er zügig unterwegs ist


----------



## Sarrois (21. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> 9 .... in Worten: neun!





Allder Verrääder


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2012)

Isch habb abba net g'saacht wer's war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (21. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Isch habb abba net g'saacht wer's war!



Naja wer soll da groß in Frage kommen


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2012)

Tja, getroffene Hunde bellen


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2012)

...also ich hab nur 3 geschbachtelt


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...also ich hab nur 3 geschbachtelt


Hat für meine schmale Figur auch gut gereicht  Und wär ich früher an der Sonder-VP gewesen, hätte ich diese Zahl dort gerne wiederholt, die Weißwärscht waren auch lecker! (wobei der Saumagen ungeschlagen war)


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2012)

9 x zugelangt? Ein Russe am Buffet?


----------



## Deleted 77527 (22. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ....(wobei der Saumagen ungeschlagen war)


Wie schlägt man denn Saumagen??? Wie Sahne?
Sorry, musste sein..
Mir hat meiner (1) auch ohne Sahne geschmeckt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (22. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 9 x zugelangt? Ein Russe am Buffet?


 
Näää e Saarlänner


----------



## Bergfried (22. Mai 2012)

adus schrieb:


> Wie schlägt man denn Saumagen??? Wie Sahne?
> Sorry, musste sein..
> Mir hat meiner (1) auch ohne Sahne geschmeckt!!



...du hast den Sinn der Sache verstanden!!
Gruß Bergfried.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Mai 2012)

adus schrieb:


> Wie schlägt man denn Saumagen??? Wie Sahne?
> Sorry, musste sein..
> Mir hat meiner (1) auch ohne Sahne geschmeckt!!


 Nächstes Jahr gibts eine luftige Saumagen-Creme an einer leichten Riesling-Jus und dazu hauchdünne, frittierte Erdapfel-Scheibchen


----------



## Sarrois (22. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibts eine luftige Saumagen-Creme an einer leichten Riesling-Jus und dazu hauchdünne, frittierte Erdapfel-Scheibchen


 
:unterschreib:unterschreib:


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..beim Gäsbock ist noch keiner verhungert der nen Schnitt über 10km/h hatte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade, die Cabanossis hätte ich gern probiert, aber bei meinem Bioprenanteil verhungere ich auch nicht beim 7,5er Schnitt Also nix verpasst. Nächstes Jahr bin ich rechtzeitig an der Spaltung Nochmals Dank an die geduldigen Schildkröten (GoProfilm dauert noch was)


----------



## Dddakk (23. Mai 2012)

7,5er Schnitt? Äh, Extrem Schiebing?  

Evtl 2013 dann nen russischen-schwäbischen Saarländer-Startblock, 30 Minuten hinterm letzten Startblock. Da gibts dann auch Doggi-Bags.


----------



## roischiffer (23. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Evtl 2013 dann nen russischen-schwäbischen Saarländer-Startblock, 30 Minuten hinterm letzten Startblock. Da gibts dann auch Doggi-Bags.





& an der zweiten Waldwegkreuzung oberhalb des Friedhofs - nach etwas mehr als 100 gefahrenen Hömes - die erste Luschilounge, bzw. ein Sauerstoffzelt für die stark geröteten Köpfe mit Fachliteratur zum Thema Schräubcheneloxieren von der Stylepolizei ähm Bikebravo


----------



## Sarrois (23. Mai 2012)

roischiffer schrieb:


> & an der zweiten Waldwegkreuzung oberhalb des Friedhofs - nach etwas mehr als 100 gefahrenen Hömes - die erste Luschilounge, bzw. ein Sauerstoffzelt für die stark geröteten Köpfe mit Fachliteratur zum Thema Schräubcheneloxieren von der Stylepolizei ähm Bikebravo


 


Es habe auch schon genug bei der Nordic Walking VP gebettelt


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Evtl 2013 dann nen russischen-schwäbischen Saarländer-Startblock, 30 Minuten hinterm letzten Startblock. Da gibts dann auch Doggi-Bags.


Und die Bags werden dann von den anderen Startern "befüllt"? 




roischiffer schrieb:


> & an der zweiten Waldwegkreuzung oberhalb des Friedhofs - nach etwas mehr als 100 gefahrenen Hömes - die erste Luschilounge, bzw. ein Sauerstoffzelt für die stark geröteten Köpfe mit Fachliteratur zum Thema Schräubcheneloxieren von der Stylepolizei ähm Bikebravo


Alternativvorschlag: Löschwagen mit C-Rohr "directly in yer face" zur effektiven Kühlung der glühenden Köpfe


----------



## Scrat (23. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Es habe auch schon genug bei der Nordic Walking VP gebettelt



Ich hab auch gehofft, daß es da Bier gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (23. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alternativvorschlag: Löschwagen mit C-Rohr "directly in yer face" zur effektiven Kühlung der glühenden Köpfe



Ein Hydroschild. Wir brauchen ein Hydroschild!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2012)

Scrat schrieb:


> Ein Hydroschild. Wir brauchen ein Hydroschild!


Einen Rasensprenger?


----------



## Scrat (23. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Einen Rasensprenger?



Ein Rasensprenger für Erwachsene und große Jungs (Feuerwehr) - bis zu 10m Höhe und 30m Breite der Wasserwand


----------



## roischiffer (24. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Es habe auch schon genug bei der Nordic Walking VP gebettelt



Da verwechselst du was, die Nordic-Walker -VP war unmittelbar am Einstieg zum ersten Singletrail - - - einige Meterchen höher gelegen, als die Stelle, auf die ich anspiele


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2012)

Schääne Bildscher hänn se gemacht, die MD-Grafixer 



 





 





 

​


----------



## Dddakk (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, klasse Bilder bei MD-Grafix!  

Aber die Laien waren auch nicht schlecht:








..ist aber auch keine Kunst, bei solchen Models..


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein Video von laienhaften Bergauffahrern


Nächstes Jahr sind wir schneller


----------



## Dddakk (18. Oktober 2012)

Respekt, was mit nem Tandem so alles geht!
Und ein schönes Filmchen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. November 2012)

so ... ENDLICH FERTIG !!!

das GB 12 review für die fans der zünftigen fahrweise (natürlich bergab  )
oder einfach um sich nochmal dieses geile event in erinnerung zu rufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (14. November 2012)

Auf dem Video sieht man mal wieder schön, dass wenigstens 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer da eigentlich nix zu suchen hat....

Aber was solls, solange alle Ihren Spass haben


----------



## Quente (14. November 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Auf dem Video sieht man mal wieder schön, dass wenigstens 60 Prozent der Teilnehmer da eigentlich nix zu suchen hat....
> 
> Aber was solls, solange alle Ihren Spass haben


 



...ohhhh, waren doch 60% Saarländer dabei?....


----------



## Sarrois (14. November 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...ohhhh, waren doch 60% Saarländer dabei?....


 
*Uffbasse*


----------



## Houschter (14. November 2012)

Der war nicht schlecht Herr Q


----------



## mcblubb (14. November 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...ohhhh, waren doch 60% Saarländer dabei?....



Uffbasse....


Es gibt auch saarländische Streckenposten....

Gruß

MC


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so ... ENDLICH FERTIG !!!
> 
> das GB 12 review für die fans der zünftigen fahrweise (natürlich bergab  )
> oder einfach um sich nochmal dieses geile event in erinnerung zu rufen


Herrlich!!     Hosch mei Visasch schä eigfange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schaad, dass ich de Schbass unnerwäägs nit mit eich teile konnt, negschdes Johr klappts!  BTW: Isch "de Anner" ach widder mit debai?




Sarrois schrieb:


> *Uffbasse*


Machemolhalblang! Wenn du nit brav bischt, gibts fa negscht Johr kä Wiesumm, so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Herrlich!!     Hosch mei Visasch schä eigfange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo war echt schad , awa de anner wollt halt ä bissl am kawel ziehe 
negschd joah issa net debei awa s kummt en annare anner mid


----------



## Kelme (5. Dezember 2012)

Haach - immer widder schää ...




NSR-Porsche_997_Gulf_3 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (5. Dezember 2012)

Gips den auch mit AHK? ...`wäre in groß dann die perfekteSchüssel für mich...


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (5. Dezember 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Gips den auch mit AHK? ...`wäre in groß dann die perfekteSchüssel für mich...











...


----------



## Flugrost (5. Dezember 2012)

#Nachtschicht. schrieb:


> ...


OK, eben bestellt - allerdings ohne MTB und am Anhänger einen sehr großen Abtriebsflügel.


----------



## lomo (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann man die AHK wegklappen?
Sieht sonst so hässlich aus, wenn man ohne Anhänger unterwegs ist.


----------



## Flugrost (5. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Kann man die AHK wegklappen?
> Sieht sonst so hässlich aus, wenn man ohne Anhänger unterwegs ist.



Also, bei Amazon schreiben die das es so Carbondeckel mit Riesenspoiler als Sonderzubehör gibt - ich stelle mir das so ähnlich vor wie damals diese Häkelhüte für Toilettenpapierrollen neben dem Spazierstock auf der Heckablage des Benz meines Opas. Must have - mit Spoiler sowiso!


----------



## lomo (5. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Optimizer (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich musste direkt an Herrmann denken:


----------

